#ubuntu-es 2011-10-03
<xangua> !stats
<kubot> I have 7 registered users with 11 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 2 admins.
 * unknow Saludos!
<buzz_> hoal
<buzz_> hola
<buzz_> alguien sabe si hay algún canal por ahi q hablen sobre rhinoceros?
<xangua> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<buzz_> ok
<buzz_> en una shell?
<sec> buenas
<curiousx> con las guenas
<sec> alguien sabe si es posible tener 2 monitores (de diferentes resoluciones) con una tarjeta nvidia con ubuntu 11.04 y drivers propietarios activados, donde el vsync este activado correctamente y cuando reproduzco un video sobre la segunda pantalla (usando twinview de nvidia) se produce el denominado efecto tearing (cortes de lineas por mala sincronizacion vertical) solo en ese monitor?
<sec> si se puede arreglar esto?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> ola
<JESUSELIFELET> hola
<sarita_> como esta?
<JESUSELIFELET> bien y tu?
<sarita_> tambien
<JESUSELIFELET> que bien amiga
<sarita_> que haces?
<JESUSELIFELET> escuchando musica y tu?
<sarita_> viendo la tele
<sarita_> :)
<sarita_> que te ha pasado ultimamente?
<JESUSELIFELET> nada no me a pasado nada y a ti?
<sarita_> pues no nadamas q casi corto con mi novio
<JESUSELIFELET> la comunicacion es importante
<sarita_> si lo se
<sarita_> pero fue por una compañera celosa
<sarita_> que le invntaba cosas
<sarita_> y ya lo aclaramos
<JESUSELIFELET> que bueno que estas feliz con tu novio :)
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> oye una preguntita
<JESUSELIFELET> si la se la respuesta te la digo
<sarita_> este
<JESUSELIFELET> pregunta
<sarita_> este preograma
<sarita_> programa
<sarita_> es solo para ubuntu?
<JESUSELIFELET> te refieres al xchat?
<JESUSELIFELET> o te refieres al irc?
<sarita_> ps no se como se llama
<sarita_> asi q te metes y chateas
<JESUSELIFELET> bueno es que ahi varios en ubuntu
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> como yo
<sarita_> jaja
<JESUSELIFELET> bueno es que ahi varios clientes para el irc
<sarita_> aaaaa
<JESUSELIFELET> en si el irc no es solo para GNU/Linux
<sarita_> esq no se mucho sobre estas cosas
<JESUSELIFELET> tambien para Mac y Windos
<sarita_> ooo
<sarita_> y como se llamaria
<sarita_> para decirle a una amiga
<sarita_> q se lo descargue
<xangua> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<JESUSELIFELET> si usas el cliente XChat tambien ahi para Windows ahi gratis y de paga
<sarita_> oooo
<sarita_> chido
<JESUSELIFELET> ;)
<sarita_> y que has hecho?
<sarita_> ya no se
<sarita_> estoy aburrida
<JESUSELIFELET> acabo de despertar amiga
<JESUSELIFELET> no se aburra es malo amiga
<sarita_> mm
<sarita_> ya se
<JESUSELIFELET> puedo darte unos tips en ubuntu para entretenerte
<sarita_> si
<JESUSELIFELET> si
<sarita_> aber que tips?
<sarita_> JESUSELIFELET
<JESUSELIFELET> sarita_,
<sarita_> mandde
<TrueNhero> buenas, es que ya tengo un grub y kiero instalar xubuntu sin modificarlo
<JESUSELIFELET> dame 1 min te paso el tip
<sarita_> sipi
<sarita_> TrueNHhero
<sarita_> no se
<JESUSELIFELET> mira esta pagina http://www.linuxla.cl/2011/06/13/quien-dice-que-no-se-puede-jugar-en-linux/
<JESUSELIFELET> ahi unos buenos juegos sarita_
<sarita_> ok
<sarita_> chido
<sarita_> gracias
<JESUSELIFELET> ;)
<sarita_> oye JESUSELIFELET
<sarita_> se puede descargar ares en ubuntu?
<JESUSELIFELET> oigo sarita_
<JESUSELIFELET> si se puede
<sarita_> como
<JESUSELIFELET> usando wine
<sarita_> ya lo eh intentado y no puedo
<sarita_> mm
<JESUSELIFELET> tienes que instalar wine
<sarita_> y como lo instalo
<JESUSELIFELET> pero ares es una infeccion
<sarita_> mm
<JESUSELIFELET> instala primero wine
<JESUSELIFELET> desde los repositorios
<JESUSELIFELET> sarita_, que aras con el ares?
<sarita_> repositorios?
<sarita_> bajar canciones
<JESUSELIFELET> ahi alternativas mejores
<JESUSELIFELET> aaaaaa
<JESUSELIFELET> haberlo dicho
<JESUSELIFELET> antes
<JESUSELIFELET> ahi mejores opciones
<sarita_> ok
<sarita_> escucho
<JESUSELIFELET> mira
<JESUSELIFELET> paga esto en google http://www.youares.com/#!/menu/busqueda
<JESUSELIFELET> y pon la musica que quieras se descargara
<sarita_> ok
<JESUSELIFELET> usa tambien este http://www.aresonline.org/
<JESUSELIFELET> y usa este http://aresmusicaonline.com/
<sarita_> oo
<sarita_> muchas gracias
<JESUSELIFELET> tambien este noseq.com/
<JESUSELIFELET> como veras descargaras mas rapido la musica
<JESUSELIFELET> sin el programa
<JESUSELIFELET> y lo que es mejor
<JESUSELIFELET> la escucharas antes de descargarla
<sarita_> ooo
<sarita_> te lo agradesco
<sarita_> muchhoo
<sarita_> !!
<JESUSELIFELET> de esa manera evitaras que se te descargue un mp3 con regalo
<JESUSELIFELET> osea regalo(troyano)
<JESUSELIFELET> que en linux no afecta
<sarita_> oo
<sarita_> que bien
<sarita_> y es gratis vdd?
<JESUSELIFELET> si si es gratis
<JESUSELIFELET> es de los servidores del ares gentunella
<sarita_> a bueno
<JESUSELIFELET> perdon de los servidores que usa ares p2p Gnutella,
<JESUSELIFELET> :D
<sarita_> oo
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<sarita_> y la puedo guardar ejem en mi mp3?
<JESUSELIFELET> si
<sarita_> como?
<JESUSELIFELET> solo dale a los botones de descarga
<JESUSELIFELET> que tienen las paginas que te di
<sarita_> a
<sarita_> ok
<sarita_> ya estoy descargando una
<JESUSELIFELET> viste que facil :)
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> am
<sarita_> no se descarga
<sarita_> aaa
<JESUSELIFELET> ?
<sarita_> si
<JESUSELIFELET> no se descargo?
<sarita_> no puedo
<sarita_> a
<JESUSELIFELET> por que no que no
<sarita_> ya
<JESUSELIFELET> a ok :)
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> x fin
<sarita_> ya descargue una
<JESUSELIFELET> ahi programs alternativos al ares en ubuntu seria frostwire, limewire edition pirate, tambien el amule pero yo prefiero descargar desde la pagina es mas rapido
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> u
<sarita_> ya van 2
<sarita_> mi mp3 tendra muchas canciones
<JESUSELIFELET> eso es bueno amiga
<JESUSELIFELET> sarita_, esta pagina tambien es buena http://fullares.com
<sarita_> grax
<sarita_> ya tengo muchas opciones
<sarita_> para descargar
<sarita_> musik
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> si no encuentras la rola por artista
<sarita_> oo
<JESUSELIFELET> pones el tema
<sarita_> ya tengo 3
<JESUSELIFELET> y le das busqueda
<sarita_> grax
<sarita_> chido
<sarita_> mil gracias
<sarita_> ya no ocupo el virus de ares
<JESUSELIFELET> yo opino que no
<sarita_> :D
<JESUSELIFELET> de hecho es en si un virus(es un spyware) y tambien es un canal de virus
<JESUSELIFELET> y las paginas que te de alguna manera esta filtrada la musica
<sarita_> oo
<sarita_> si en la clase de tectonologia
<sarita_> en el examen ba a venir del espyware}
<sarita_> que son virus
<JESUSELIFELET> no exactamente que sea un virus un spyware
<JESUSELIFELET> un spyware es un program espia
<JESUSELIFELET> pero que no necesariamente dañe tu equipo
<sarita_> mm
<JESUSELIFELET> si no que esta ahi inclusive sin consumirte muchos recursos
<sarita_> oo
<JESUSELIFELET> aunque ahi spywares legales o aceptados (aunque no por eso dejan de ser nocivos)
<sarita_> ola
<sarita_> ?
<JESUSELIFELET> hola
<sarita_> perdon
<sarita_> le aprete a algo
<sarita_> y se trabo todo
<JESUSELIFELET> no te preocupes
<sarita_> aber
<sarita_> una cancion q me recomiendes
<JESUSELIFELET> una cancioon :o
<chilicuil> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<sarita_> si
<sarita_> am
<sarita_> tengo hambre
<JESUSELIFELET> amiga
<sarita_> mande
<sarita_> JESUSELIFELET
<sarita_> q paso
<sarita_> tengo hambre!!
<JESUSELIFELET> te mande un privado sabateta
<JESUSELIFELET> perdon
<JESUSELIFELET> te mande un privado sarita_
<m4v> el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic, charlen ahí
<sarita_> q es
<sarita_> a ya
<toplop> hola!!
<toplop> alguien sabe si Oracle Crystal Ball esta para LibreOffice ??????????????????
<ariesam> b
<ariesam> hola a tdos!
<chilicuil> hola ariesam
<ariesam> hola!
<RYDeN> holasss
<diosmi> alguien conoce un buen conversor de video en ubuntu?
<diosmi> necesito pasar a formatos libres a .mp4
<diosmi> o los avi a mp4
<dimitruss> existen varios yo lleue a convertir con pitivi
<dimitruss> pero ese tema esta ne la web diosmi RTFW para ti
<toplop> alo
<toplop> alguien me puede ayuda?
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> hola kubot
<toplop> !Crystal Ball
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ariesam> Viva BOLIVIA
<dimitruss> viva bolivia
<MichaelSOG> o.O
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo cambiar el nombre a mi maquina
<jesus> hola
<Guest69541> Una pregunta acerca del complemento de java
<Guest69541> no me carga, el error qe me aparece es el siguiente:
<Guest69541> IcedTeaPlugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.1 (1.1.1-0ubuntu1~11.04.1))
<Guest69541> me da ese mensaje de error alguien sabe poruqe?
<Guest69541> uso el google chrome
<ZeTa> hola chicos!! bien dia!!!
<ZeTa> *buen
<ZeTa> tengo una duda respecto a mi conección..
<ZeTa> no logro conectarme a mi red
<ZeTa> por que no difundo el ssid...
<ZeTa> existe alguna forma de realizarlo=
<ZeTa> ???
<ZeTa> (busqué en google, y hay info, pero del año de la cocoa... y se mezcla con la conección de máquinas con encriptación WPA
<ZeTa> )
<guampa> ZeTa: en las propiedades de la conexion podes poner el SSID
<ZeTa> lo hice, pero aún asi no conecta...
<ZeTa> no ve la red...
<Guest7718> tenes el AP cerca?
<ZeTa> si, es mio jeje
<arp-> que tipo se seguridad tiene tu AP?
<ZeTa> WPA-PSK
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ya has conectado con otro pc a esa red?
<ZeTa> si, pero en win$
<arp-> con esa msima maquina?
<ZeTa> sip
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a ver, que placa tenes
<ZeTa> (con la op que dice... "conectar a esta red aunque no difunda")
<ZeTa> broadcom
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> pone: lsmod | grep wl
<ZeTa> uhhhhh
<arp-> ?
<ZeTa> en este momento estoy conectado desde win$ para poder hablarles jejeje
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no tenes cable de red?
<ZeTa> espera, me reconecto desde kubuntu
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> si, por cable jeje
<ZeTa> (estaba en la cama xD)
<arp-> vago
<arp-> :PP
<ZeTa> jajaja seeeee
 * ZeTa tiene dias libres por que nació su hija :P
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 10.04
<Decepticon> tengo una tarjeta de red inalambrica nexxt
<Decepticon> y ubuntu no me la detecta
<Decepticon> como hago para que la detecte!
<arp-> usb o pci
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> pci
<arp-> abri terminal: lspci
<arp-> y copia aqui la descripcion
<Decepticon> nexxt pci dw510
<Decepticon> no detecta la tarjeta d red
<Decepticon> me urge esto
<arp-> dwl510
<arp-> suena a D-Link
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<LoKoMurdoK> arp-: DWA-510 - D-Link
<LoKoMurdoK> =)
<arp-> se
<arp-> la tuya dice dwl
<arp-> LoKoMurdoK es o no D-Link?
<arp-> ...
<Decepticon> disculpne
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> dice
<Decepticon> DW/510
<Decepticon> es d una antena
<Decepticon> necesito internet inalambrico x razones de seguridad
<Decepticon> y solicitud d mi jefe!
<Decepticon> arp-:  es una nexxt
<Decepticon> http://www.nexxtsolutions.com/dpg/ntDownloads.aspx
<Decepticon> ese es el web d ello
<arp-> si no me dice nada nexxx
<arp-> la cosa es saber que chipset tiene
<synflag> <Decepticon> necesito internet inalambrico x razones de seguridad < desde cuando wifi es mas seguro?, recien me entero
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> loq sucede es q hay mucha gente torpe
<Decepticon> mueven las pc
<Decepticon> entre otras
<Decepticon> inalambricomno hay excusa para trabajar
<arp-> ja
<Decepticon> y es seguro si tiene 2 firewalls fisicos
<Decepticon> soniwall y fortinet
<arp-> Decepticon
<arp-> ese link que me pasaste
<arp-> no me llva al producto
<Decepticon> ear para q supieras q era nexxt
<Decepticon> la cosa es q es
<Decepticon> dw-510
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a ver
<Decepticon> Placa Wireless D-link Dwa-510
<arp-> lspci -nvv | grep nexxt
<arp-> si fuera la D-Link DWA-510
<arp-> trae un Ratlink
<Decepticon> ratlink
<Decepticon> no entendi!
<arp-> claro
<arp-> el Chipset
<arp-> Decepticon
<arp-> por eso te preguntaba
<arp-> si sabias que era la D-Link DWA-510
<Decepticon> hay Jesucristo!
<Decepticon> chipset
<Decepticon> me la pusiste dificil
<arp-> Decepticon
<Decepticon> yo solo se eq es nexxt DW510  wireless
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> pone: sudo modprobe rt61pci
<arp-> a ver...
<Decepticon> no hizo nada
<Decepticon> solo clave y ya!
<arp-> y no
<arp-> ahora pone
<arp-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<arp-> y luego: sudo iwconfig
<Decepticon> ese lo entiendo
<Decepticon> pero no hizo nada\
<arp-> si no dice nada mejor
<Decepticon> ok
<arp-> pone: sudo iwconfig
<Decepticon> sale esto>
<Decepticon> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Decepticon> despues esto:
<Decepticon> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<arp-> algo mas?
<Decepticon> aguanta
<Decepticon> no se q hiciste pero vio las redes
<Decepticon> explicame x favor
<Decepticon> yo soy novato en esto
<arp-> xD
<arp-> aparece una wlan0
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ahora solo hay que hacer que esos cambios sean permanentes
<Decepticon> ya me conecte
<Decepticon> apenas vi las 5 redes inalambricas
<Decepticon> cool
<arp-> si no cuando reinicies
<Decepticon> q fue
<arp-> se va ir todo al caño
<Decepticon> seria el ultimo codigo
<arp-> ahora pone
<arp-> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Decepticon> arp-:  xq se va a desconfigurar cuando reincie
<arp-> claro
<arp-> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Decepticon> listo
<Decepticon> salio una ventana
<arp-> te va abrir un editor de texto
<arp-> fijate si ese archivo ya tiene texto dentro
<Decepticon> si! eso mismo
<Decepticon> boot time
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> kernel modules to load boot time
<arp-> abajo de todo el texto, en una linea nueva
<arp-> escribis: rt61pci
<Decepticon> si y despues sale estoi
<Decepticon>  This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<arp-> se
<Decepticon> alli hay 2 lineas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ok
<arp-> abajo de todo
<arp-> en una linea nueva de texto
<Decepticon> otra linea blanca
<arp-> pones: rt61pci
<Decepticon> y la ultima
<Decepticon> una    lp
<arp-> claro
<Decepticon> pongo el #
<arp-> no
<arp-> sin #
<Decepticon> ok
<arp-> si l pones #anulas la linea
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> ya
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> esta antes de la  lp
<arp-> te quedo entonces un rt61pci
<arp-> solito abajo
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> si
<arp-> lo demas lo dejas como estaba
<arp-> con su  #
<Decepticon> ok!
<arp-> si es que tenia
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora salva el archivo
<Decepticon> lo guardo\
<arp-> vas al menu y salvas
<arp-> xD
<Decepticon> listo
<arp-> reinicia la PC
<arp-> y verifica que te cargue solo el wifi
<Decepticon> ahorita no puedo
<arp-> cualquier cosa vuelves aqui
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> dame 1 minuto\regreso a balazo
<Decepticon> espera x favor
<arp-> ok
<LoKoMurdoK> arp-: late si es dlink
<LoKoMurdoK> arp-: :)
<arp-> se
<arp-> en fin
<muay-guy> buenos dias a todos, estoy tratando de cambiar mi hostname (estoy usando 10.04) siguiendo esta guia http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-quickly-change-computer-name-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<muay-guy> pero cuando hago "sudo service hostname restart" me devuelve este error "restart: Unknown instance:"
<muay-guy> lo que me gustaria saber es si esto me va a traer problemas a la hora de rebootear
<arp-> no
<arp-> recincia y listo
<synflag> reboot
<N3x4> ?_?
<N3x4> usa hostname y listo
<azazl> como se sale del estado away?
<N3x4> azazl: /back /amback /away
<N3x4> segun el client
<N3x4> e
<N3x4> :D
<azazl> ok
<muay-guy> N3x4: hostname? para ver si lo hice bien?
<N3x4> muay-guy: si si, y como root para cambiarlo temporalmente
<muay-guy> N3x4: ahora cuando pongo hostname me aparece como quiero que este, lo mismo si abro una consola nueva
<N3x4> si si si
<N3x4> :P
<muay-guy> ok, entonces ya esta ;)
<arp-> si si
<Decepticon> arp-: hola
<Decepticon> esta alli!
<arp-> si
<Decepticon> arp-:  sabes sincronizar ipod de 5G en ubuntu=?
<arp-> usa la utilidad para ipod
<arp-> yo no tengo Ipod
<Decepticon> arp-:  q utilidad era esa=?
<azazl> Usa floola
<azazl> yo tengo un 5g 60gb y con floola ve lujo
<Decepticon> si! serio
<Decepticon> chuzo voy pa alla
<Decepticon> floola
<Decepticon> no aparece en los paquetes
<arp-> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Decepticon> voy a buscarlo
<azazl> Es un fichero, no se instala
<ZeTa> arp- volví
<ZeTa> :D
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> esta vez con kubuntu
<arp-> te estabamos velando
<arp-> :P
<azazl> lo descomprimes y lo ejecutas. lo puedes guardar en el mismo ipod y ejecutarlo desde ahi
<ZeTa> jaajjaa
<ZeTa> dale, ahora dime
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> pone: lspci
<arp-> mejor dicho
<arp-> lspci | grep Broadcom
<azazl> http://www.floola.com/home/download/
<Decepticon> puse los 2 codigos y nada
<ZeTa> ya?
<Decepticon> ya voy a descargarlo
<arp-> ZeTa ?
<ZeTa> dime
<Decepticon> si salio lo d gtkpod
<arp-> lspci
<ZeTa> ya lo hice
<arp-> fijate la linea que dice wireless
<ZeTa> ahora??
<arp-> copiala aca
<Decepticon> voy a descargar el floola
<azazl> http://www.floola.com/home/download_linux/
<ZeTa> a ver,
<azazl> picas en la descarga web
<ZeTa> con grep me sale
<ZeTa> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ZeTa
<ZeTa> dime
<arp-> sudo rmmod wl
<arp-> sudo modprobe b43
<ZeTa> nada
<Decepticon> la terminal es lo mejor
<ZeTa> nada...
<arp-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ZeTa> no existe xD
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es un portatil no?
<ZeTa> sip
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> ya instale
<Decepticon> no sale
<arp-> pone: dmesg
<Decepticon> solo el gtkipod
<arp-> copiame las ultimas lienas
<arp-> lineas
<ZeTa> [  700.810125] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
<ZeTa> [  700.810153] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
<ZeTa> [  700.810179] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
<ZeTa> [  700.810203] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
<ZeTa> [  700.902918] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode15.fw" not found
<ZeTa> [  700.902924] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode15.fw" not found
<arp-> bien
<arp-> te faltan los firmwares
<arp-> genial..
<arp-> bueh..
<arp-> a ponerlos
<N3x4> necesitan un .deb con el firmware?
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<N3x4> :D
<arp-> no N3x4
<Decepticon> azazl: ando perdido
<Decepticon> azazl: q + hago,  ya lo descargue
<Decepticon> la terminal hizo eso!
<arp-> ?
<arp-> en fin
<ZeTa> arp-
<ZeTa> me lees?
<arp-> se
 * ZeTa piensa que el boot lo baneó por postear las lines
<Decepticon> voy a formatear el ipod
<arp-> ZeTa
<arp-> la idea es usar otro driver
<arp-> "libre"
<arp-> pero para ello hay que compilarse el ultimo + otras cosas
<ZeTa> ahh
<arp-> igualmente es raro que con WL no te ande
<ZeTa> entonces, leíste lo que puse de la difusión del ssid
<arp-> soporta WPA
<arp-> que puso?
<ZeTa> puse...
<ZeTa> que en otras redes me he podido conectar
<ZeTa> pero la diferencia es que la difusión del ssid en mi caso está desactivada...
<ZeTa> y por eso no me puedo conectar
<ZeTa> tiene que ver?
<ZeTa> ups...
<arp-> ZeTa
<arp-> no deberia..
<niko> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<arp-> si configuras manualmente el nombre de la red
<arp-> es lo mismo
<Decepticon> zeta se frustro!
<arp-> y we..
<ZeTa> ya volví
<arp-> ZeTa tu 3G anda bastante mal
<arp-> ahah
<ZeTa> neee
<Decepticon> ok Zeta dale duro
<Decepticon> no te frustres
<Decepticon> jajajajaja
<ZeTa> xD
<ZeTa> no
<ZeTa> les cuento...
<ZeTa> es que tiré un poco el cable
<Decepticon> ZeTa: despues de todo q haces=?
<ZeTa> y se me desconectó...
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> como asi???
<Decepticon> q problema tiens!
<ZeTa> ahaha
<ZeTa> que no puedo conectarme a mi red
<ZeTa> por que tengo la difusión del ssid apagada
<ZeTa> ideas?
<arp-> ZeTa configurando manualmente la red
<arp-> deberias poder...
<ZeTa> arp- a ver
<ZeTa> me voy a la configuración de red
<arp-> crea una coneccion nueva
<Decepticon> ok!
<ZeTa> si
<ZeTa> estoy en el módulo de control de kde
<ZeTa> ianlámbrica
<ZeTa> *inalámbrica
<Decepticon> ZeTa: alli te ayuda arp
<Decepticon> me ayudo mucho
<ZeTa> nueva
<ZeTa> jeje
<ZeTa> ok
<ZeTa> puse el nombre de la conección
<ZeTa> en el SSID idem
<arp-> tu SSID tiene espacios en el nombre?
<ZeTa> nopes
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> en BSSID...
<ZeTa> es necesario que lo coloque?
<arp-> respeta las mayusculas y minusculas
<arp-> ESSID es la MAC
<ZeTa> posi
<arp-> de tu AP
<ZeTa> mmmm
<ZeTa> ya
<ZeTa> lo coloqué...
<arp-> ok
<arp-> la sabes ?
<ZeTa> (estoy conectado con otro router jajajaj )
<fosco_> ZeTa, si sigues pulsando intro cada dos palabras el bot te silenciará de nuevo, no pulses intro hasta que hayas acabado de escribir
<ZeTa> entendido.
<ZeTa> si arp- la conosco, de hecho eso hice antes, la puse pero no me conecta...
<arp-> ZeTa debes pone la MAC de tu router pero la MAC usada para WiFi
<arp-> no es la lisma que usas por Cable
<ZeTa> si
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> a ver, te cuento.. la mac. para conectarme ahora, lo hice con otro router (sigo en la cama joajaoajoa), en modo busca, y ahi me dió
<ZeTa> la mac
<arp-> si we... pero eso es de otro router...
<ZeTa> pos no
<ZeTa> por que el router me muestra la mac de la conección a la que se conectó...
<arp-> claro
<arp-> pero me decis que no podes conectar al tuyo
<ZeTa> sep
<arp-> y bueno...
<arp-> entonces no se que coneccion vas a ver
<ZeTa> a ver, dejame hacer una prueba y te aviso. me desconecto un momento
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> volvi
<ZeTa> no pesca...
<arp-> ok
<ZeTa> pero me di cuenta de dos cosas...
<ZeTa> 1ero, que había puesto mal la clave
<ZeTa> y 2do, que puse otra mac...
<ZeTa> pero aún asi no me conecta...
<guampa> !enter ZeTa
<kubot> ZeTa: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ZeTa> ok guampa
<fosco_> si, ok, pero yo hago lo que me da la gana
<fosco_> :
<fosco_> :)
<ZeTa> arp- voy a subir un screen a ver si te guias...
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ami me gusta la consola.. no soy amigo de las X
<ZeTa> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6937/instantnea1l.png
<ZeTa> jeje
<ZeTa> listo
<ZeTa> arp- sirve de algo??
<dannyLopez> donde puedo encontrar el protector de pantalla de matrix de ubuntu
<ZeTa> arp- sirve de algo??
 * ZeTa piensa que se desconecto denuevo...
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> no me dice nada eso
<ZeTa> uhhh
<arp-> activa la difusion de tu red
<arp-> e inenta conectar
<ZeTa> como te ayudo para que me ayudes?+
<ZeTa> ok
<arp-> luego la desactivas una vez que quede guardada
<ZeTa> ok
<ZeTa> arp- ahora no veo ninguna red...
<clvx> hola gente, alguna manera de depurar pulseaudio.. no funciona en una sesión, pero cuando entro a otra funciona perfectamente. pulseaudio maneja algún log por usuario, para indagar en los errores?
<ZeTa> volví arp- y ya me furula. abrí la red, me conecté, le puse el bssid guardé, bajé la red, y se me conectó de forma automática.
<ZeTa> pero eso con el adapt-wifi que le tuve que poner para probar, ya que no me funcionaba el interno...
<ZeTa> reinstalé y ahora funciona ok. Gracias por tu ayuda arp-
<ZeTa> :D
<m4r71x> #linux_mx
<alzania> hola
<alzania> puede alguien ayudarme?
<dannyLopez> !pregunta alz
<kubot> dannyLopez: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dannyLopez> !pregunta alzania
<kubot> alzania: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alzania> tengo un equipo portatil y luego a parte tengo un neoware (es un pc sin disco duro que se inicia x red -thin client-)
<alzania> queria iniciarlo por red
<alzania> que software puedo usar para mi proposito?
<alzania> e oido ablar del pxe boot
<alzania> xro no tengo mucha idea
<alzania> hola!
<dannyLopez> yo diria que joly cloud
<dannyLopez> o algo así
<dannyLopez> igual ubuntu netbook es creo yo que basado en la nuve
<dannyLopez> atotclic: hola como vas?
<atotclic> buenas danny
<dannyLopez> ;)
<atotclic> bien y tu??
<dannyLopez> (y)
<toplop> hola!\
<atotclic> problemas
<atotclic> ??
<dannyLopez> alzania: quiere que se le recomiende un SO basado en la nuve
<atotclic> sistema basado en nuve  para????
<dannyLopez> 12:15 < alzania> tengo un equipo portatil y luego a parte tengo un neoware (es un pc sin disco duro que se inicia x red -thin client-)
<alzania> que es la nuve?
<atotclic> la nuve en si es como una pagina web
<atotclic> en la cual albergas tu informacion
<atotclic> tambien tienes sitema en nuves
<alzania> no entiendo nada jaja
<alzania> lo siento
<atotclic> la nuve es donde guardas informacion tuya
<atotclic> fotos etc
<atotclic> ubuntuone
<atotclic> es nuve
<alzania> ya okey
<atotclic> hay albergas datos info etc
<alzania> xro como puedo iniciar el neoware x red'? alguna idea
<atotclic> y desde hay la puedes compartir a todos los servicios que tengas disponibles
<atotclic> si tienes el neoware puedes arrancarlo
<atotclic> ansolo lo tienes que conectar a la red
<alzania> ya pero tengo ke tener un servidor para arrancarlo no?
<atotclic> alzania:  entiendes???
<alzania> un poco
<alzania> xro no termino de comprender
<alzania> el jolicloud ke es?
<atotclic> necesitaras un servidor
<atotclic> para poder conectarlo
<atotclic> al disco duro del mismo
<atotclic> por que tienes el neoware?????
<alzania> porke me lo a regalau un  amigo
<atotclic> que specificaciones tiene
<atotclic> raton cd usb? memoria disco  etc
<atotclic> tiene navegador????
<alzania> es un ca19
<alzania> tiene lilo
<alzania> usb
<alzania> red
<alzania> raton teclado
<alzania> sonido
<atotclic> lilo de arranque y navegador
<atotclic> puedes navegar
<alzania> navegador nose
<atotclic> lo que en si necesitas para la red o disco duro es un terminal server
<alzania> lo enciendo y despues del lilo me sale una pantalla knn una imagen ke pone neoware
<alzania> que tipo de servidor tengo ke montar?
<alzania> un terminal server'?
<atotclic> ubuntu server
<atotclic> por ejemplo
<atotclic> pero eso en otra maquina
<alzania> ya
<atotclic> lo que si te aconsejo es que navegues un poco
<alzania> yo eske uso archlinux
<atotclic> y busques informacion
<alzania> podria acer mi arch server?
<atotclic> bueno pues instala el paquete de servidor
<atotclic> no obstante navega no me este equivocando
<alzania> okey
<alzania> gracias
<atotclic> pero se que se conecta a un servidor en la red y se comparte el disco
<atotclic> es lo unico
<alzania> okey
<alzania> me ausento
<alzania> gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> lugares-->red-->Red de Windows-->error!!!! que pasa????
<ivedci89-desktop> lugares-->red-->Red de Windows-->PROCESS-->error!!!! que pasa????
<atotclic> buenas que te pasa ivedci89-desktop
<atotclic> alzania:  estas???
<ivedci89-desktop> en realidad siempre me ha ocurrido asi... pero conocia el IP de las maquinas... pero ahora la red es más amplia y seria mucho mejor que se detecten los equipos automaticamente
<ivedci89-desktop> atotclic:
<atotclic> dime
<ivedci89-desktop> basicamente esto es lo que sucede, menú lugares-->red-->Red de Windows-->PROCESS-->error!!!! que pasa????
<atotclic> el problema es que no lo tendras bien configurardo
<atotclic> yo por suerte no utilizo windows
<ivedci89-desktop> ok, pero nunca jamas estuvo bien configurado ni por default entonces
<ivedci89-desktop> pues eso jamas funciono bien
<ivedci89-desktop> desde 9.04
<atotclic> has instalado samba
<ivedci89-desktop> en ninguno de los pcs.
<atotclic> para compartir archivos
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<atotclic> has configurado bien la red
<atotclic> as dado permisos en todos los pcs
<ivedci89-desktop> en que sentido configurar la red?
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<atotclic> tienes creada la red en los otros pcs
<ivedci89-desktop> hay un par de windows y el resto son todos ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> 7 pcs en total
<atotclic> configurar ICIOMS o perico los palotes
<atotclic> que sea la misma en todos
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo?
<atotclic> permisos de usuarios
<sianhulo> uqe bizarro, me acaba de aparecer esto:"Lo sentimos; el programa «Banshee.exe» se ha cerrado inesperadamente"
<atotclic> puedes compartir impresosras que sistemas utilizas
<ivedci89-desktop> no, la impresora esta en un equipo con ubuntu... los demas ubuntus la ven... pero los windows NO
<atotclic> eso donde????
<atotclic> .exe eso es windows
<atotclic> que sistema de windows
<ivedci89-desktop> lo mismo iba a decirle yo a sianhulo que eso es windows...
<atotclic> configurarlos primero entre ellos
<atotclic> el firewall de los windows etc
<ivedci89-desktop> yo en ubuntu tengo siempre que teclear smb://ip_de_la_maquina  para ver los directorios compartidos de esa maquina... sino por ese metodo de ir a lugares red red de windows etc... no veo nada!
<atotclic> no te salen los demas ubuntus
<atotclic> entonces es que no tienes bien configurado samba
<ivedci89-desktop> ah... y como lo configuro soy re novato en esto entonces...
<atotclic> mira en ubuntu-es busca samba
<ivedci89-desktop> yo comparto en los equipos con el Samba desde sistema-->administracion-->Samba
<atotclic> algun tutorial
<atotclic> que te guie
<atotclic> pero has tocado algun script
<atotclic> ???
<ivedci89-desktop> jamas!
<atotclic> modificado algo al instalar samba???
<atotclic> entonces no lo has configurado con windows
<atotclic> mira en ubuntu-es hay buenas guias para samba y la compartcion de archivos y si no te sale
<ivedci89-desktop> en los windows no siempre se ve bien... tengo que darle \\ip
<atotclic> busca por google
<ivedci89-desktop> okok
<sianhulo> ivedci89-desktop, si yo usara windows, hubiese pensado que me equivoque al bootear
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<atotclic> bueno os dejo
<atotclic> luego vuelvo
<aeryal> hola
<aeryal> buenas noches, alguien entiende en Octave?
<mimecar> no
<aeryal> =/ ok
<fij0> viva peron !!!
<mimecar> fij0: ?
<jorge_> buenas
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<jorge_> una pregunta/cuestion..
<jorge_> tengo un ordenador con internet via usb..,se podria conectar un router wifi para crear una red wifi propia?
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> hola\gente
<Decepticon> alguien sabra de un programa que verifique el estado del disco duro externo
<Decepticon> tengo uno medio danado pero quiero saber hasta que limite es el dano
<debsan> jorge_, es una placa usb para wifi ?
<jorge_> desbsan, no entiendo
<debsan> jorge_, yo tampoco. Hay varias formas de conectarse a internet, por medio de un usb.
<fij0> mimecar, ups, no era para aca
<CanihoJR> descifro o desencripto que se refiere a un modem USB 3g y cosas asi... pero claro, ará falta que confirme jorge_ :P
<jorge_> explico mejor tengo un ordenador con internet, y quisiera saber si desde ese ordenador puedo dar internet a otro por ethernet por ejemplo
<sianhulo> alguno sabe como se llama el procesod e unity 2d?
<CanihoJR> jorge_, si
<jorge_> vale
<jorge_> y como se haria..?
<debsan> CanihoJR, yo también pensé que hablaba de un modem 3g
<CanihoJR> jorge_, que distribucion linux tienes instalada? y version?
<jorge_> mm sino recuerdo mal 10.04 lucid
<jorge_> aunque ahora lo dire seguro
<CanihoJR> jorge_, tienes Gnome2 o gnome3?
<jorge_> vale lo acabo de arrancar...como lo puedo saber?
<CanihoJR> para Gnome2, en el miniindicador de aplicaciones, en red, editar conexiones
<CanihoJR> buscas la conexion que TENGA internet, editar, ajustes de IPV4
<CanihoJR> y la pones como compartida con otros equipos
<jorge_> perdona es ubuntu 10.10 y gnome 2.32
<jorge_> mm
<Decepticon> algun programa para ver erorres de disco duros
<Decepticon> necesito esto
<jorge_> utilidad de discos
<Decepticon> cual es ese=?
<jorge_> esta en ubuntu por defecto
<jorge_> utilidades
<Decepticon> ok! VOY a ver
<r4z0rh4ck> tengo muchos problemas al hacer upgrade, como que reformateo el /, que me dicen?
<sianhulo> nadie sabe como se llama el proceso de unity 2d?
<Decepticon> q va!
<Decepticon> en q parte esta
<Decepticon> estoy medio estresado
<sianhulo> r4z0rh4ck, SI NO TE IMPORTA PERDER LA CONFIGURACION Y LAS APPS
<Decepticon> aplicacione
<Decepticon> syetm
<Decepticon> donde
<sianhulo> perdon, caps activadas
<DANNdoYd> sianhulo: no, igual casi que trabajo en la nuve
<sianhulo> pues si que es preferible
<DANNdoYd> perame paso el paste para que veas los errores
<sianhulo> ahora, tu /home es independiente?
<DANNdoYd> http://pastebin.com/MfucSpiW
<DANNdoYd> si
<sianhulo> pues entonces si, no tienes razones para no formatear entonces
<Decepticon> jorge_:  estas alli
<Decepticon> jorge_:  ando medio estresado, demasiada presion, en que parte esta
<jorge_> estoy mirandolo
<jorge_> jaja
<Decepticon> aplicaciones, system,
<Decepticon> donde!
<Decepticon> me van a volver loco, Jesucristo
<jorge_> Sistema<admin<utilidad discos
<Decepticon> Disk utility
<DANNdoYd> o tengo alguna forma de reestablececs esos que me esta pasando sianhulo ?
<Decepticon> Dios mio, nunca lo vi y pase x alli varias veces
<Decepticon> q esyres gracias Jorge
<Decepticon> muchas gracias
<jorge_> de nada
<jorge_> luego vuelvo
<sianhulo> pero no ibas a formatear?
<sianhulo> o a la final actualizaras, DANNdoYd
<Decepticon> alguine!
<Decepticon> alguien que me ayude
<Decepticon> alguine sabe buco + mucho de Ipod\
<Decepticon> necesito sincronizar mi ipod
<Decepticon> tengo un ipod de 5G
<dannyLopez> alguien me ayuda con este paste http://pastebin.com/MfucSpiW
<dannyLopez> Decepticon: que queres hacer?
<Decepticon> dannyLopez:  regalame 2 minutos
<Decepticon> me caba d hablar mi jefe
<Decepticon> y te digo
<Decepticon> sincornizar el ipod de 5G
<dannyLopez> !enter Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Decepticon> ando estresado...
<m4v> dannyLopez: que le hiciste a tus repositorios o_o
<dannyLopez> los movi un poco
<dannyLopez> :(
<m4v> dannyLopez: nose como es en aptitude, prueba con force-upgrade? tenés un montón de paquetes retenidos por algún cambio de dependecias
<dannyLopez> no me he actualizado a la 11.04
<dannyLopez> sigo en la 10.04
<dannyLopez>                   Este aptitude no tiene poderes de Super Vaca.
<m4v> sudo?
<dannyLopez> ando en un fake root
 * m4v se rasca la cabeza
<m4v> porque?
<dannyLopez> me da Web Os escribir a cada rato el sudo xD
<jorge_> sudo su
<dannyLopez> jorge_: (y)
<m4v> usá "sudo -i" para tener root más permanente, porque un fake root?
<jorge_> CanihoJR, estas por ahi?
<CanihoJR> poco tiempo me queda jorge_ pero si
<jorge_> okei
<jorge_> te comento no ha funcionado..
<jorge_> mi idea es, tengo un ordenador con internet via modem-usb-3g, y quiero conectar un router mediante ethernet para crear una wifi propia..
<CanihoJR> jorge_, con un modem 3g no he probado nunca.... pero te cuento, que yo asi con el portatil cojo wifi de mi tia que vive debajo (A), pongo un cable del portatil a la torre, y comparto como te dije y tengo internet en ambos lados..... y si lo conecto a un ruter con dhcp desactivado tambien ;)
<jorge_> mm y lo del dhpc?
<jorge_> que es?
<CanihoJR> normalmente los modem-ruter (tipo telefonica) traen habilitado un servidor dhcp te te asignas direcciones IP
<jorge_> mm mi modem es de estos ethernet..belkin
<CanihoJR> si te asigna una direccion IP de categoria o rango diferente a la red posiblemente, te diga conectado pero no lleges a navegar
<CanihoJR> jorge_, tendrias que entrar en la configuracion y deshabilitar el servidor dhcp.... al poner ubuntu como compartido, ya hace de servidor dhcp dandole los parametros necesarios al ordenador que se conecte
<CanihoJR> que ademas, no dá ninguno relativamente estandar....
<CanihoJR> marcho corriendo que tengo que ir a recoger a la parienta!
<CanihoJR> en una media hora vuelvo!
<jorge_> okeii
<CanihoJR> xaoo
<jorge_> muchas gracias
<CaniAWAY> jorge_, sino lo consigues, aver si a la vueltas estas, y lo miramos mas detenidamente ;)
<jorge_> okei
<jorge_> gracias
<gustavolm> hola que tal una consulta tenia instalado ubuntu y en otra particion tuve que instalar xp pero ahora solo inicia este ultimo y no carga el grub como lo soluciono ?
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<gustavolm> uh linda lectura me espera desde el telefono, se que habia un comando q se ejecuta desde un livecd, upgrade grub o algo asi puede ser ?
<sarita_> sarita
<sarita_> ola
<sarita_> ola
<cousteau> gustavolm, primero tienes que reinstalar el grub, porque windows te lo "pisa" con su bootloader
<cousteau> viene todo en el artículo
<Decepticon> auxilio
<Decepticon> formatie mi ipod 5G y necesito formatearlo en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> Decepticon: puedes usar gparted
<mimecar> siempre que el ipod lo permita
<mimecar> si ya lo tienes formateado, para que lo quieres formatear de nuevo?
<Decepticon> mimecar: si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceria
<mimecar> ¿que formato tiene en estos momentos tu ipod?
<Decepticon> mimecar: estab usando rhytmox y nunca sincronizo
<satonio> convertir video? has probado ffmpeg?
<gustavolm> listo segui la guia oficial y se soluciono
<Decepticon> satonio: es para sincronizar, voy por la muisca primero, lo necesito
<gustavolm> una consulta cual es la alternativa de autodesk inventor? blender ?
<mimecar> Decepticon: estaré dos minutos más, si quieres preguntar hazlo ahora
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ya te pregunte: como hago, ayudame a instalarlo y poder sincronizar mi ipod
<mimecar> ¿que formato tiene tu ipod?
<satonio> oh
<Decepticon> mimecar: es de 5G nano los q traen camara
<mimecar> que formato tienen las particiones..
<mimecar> has dicho que lo habías formateado y que lo querías formatear en ubuntu
<Decepticon> fat
<mimecar> y que formato quieres ponerle?
<Decepticon> mimecar: lo formatie y disk sincronize pero no hay ninguna cancion!
<Decepticon> seri para mp3
<physically_fit> hola
<mimecar> Decepticon: el programa detecta que has conectado el ipod?
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> sale hasta el nombre del ipod y todo, arrastro los mp3 y disk sincroniza pero nada
<mimecar> al sincronizar copia los archivos?
<Decepticon> mimecar: segun el rithmox si!, hasta tira un lista
<mimecar> has recargado la lista de canciones en el ipod?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  recargar! no, y es mas lei que no se puede
<Decepticon> mimecar: segun foros en internet, yo necesito mhacer esto xq voy de viaje dentro de 1 hora
<mimecar> en un mp3 con copiar las canciones directamente funciona
<mimecar> no se si tu ipod funciona de forma diferente
<Decepticon> si sirve xq lo sincronizaba en mac y windows
<Decepticon> mimecar:  es un ipod de 5G, azul esos que traen camara, alguien ha usado esos ipod y ha sincronizado en ubuntu
<cousteau> mimecar, me parece que los ipod son distintos pero me suena que también se podía arrastrar y soltar sin más...
<sarita_> ola jorge}
<jorge_> buenas
<jorge_> mi idea es, tengo un ordenador con internet via modem-usb-3g, y quiero conectar un router mediante ethernet para crear una wifi propia..
<CaniAWAY> Ese ipod es de 5G, con ios4, no puede sincronizar con linux (de momento)
<jorge_> no tiene iOS
<jorge_> ese ipod
<CanihoJR> Decepticon, desde windows y mac, pudiste porque existe ITUNES para ambas versiones, para linux de momento, nada compatible...
<CanihoJR> con iphone3 y ios3 si se podia con rymthbox, probaste con el?
<CanihoJR> jorge_, sinceramente nose que version exacta lleva eso, pero le pasa lo mismo que al iphone4, ya es una suerte que pueda "ver" q tiene...
<jorge_> ya
<Decepticon> Decepticon:  osea me jodieron pues!
<CanihoJR> nose si abrá ya algo..... :/ que ya toca...... :/ que mañana presentan jugetito nuevo!
<jorge_> CanihoJR, me ayudas un poco mas?..
<jorge_> tema router
<Decepticon> CanihoJR: y eso q habra tomorro=?
<jorge_> new iphone
<jorge_> xdd
<Decepticon> ok! debo venir + seguido aqui, Ustedes saben dtood un poco
<CanihoJR> jorge_, claaaaro que si, dame un segundo que termine de preparar la cena, me siento y nos ponemos ;)
<jorge_> jaja vale gracias
<Decepticon> CanihoJR: voy para mi casa
<Decepticon> me conecto en 40 minutos
<Decepticon> saludos
<jorge_> un saludo
<physically_fit> en la version 11.10 en las opciones de red hay un botón que dice "modo avión", qué significa eso?
<mimecar> physically_fit: seguramente desactivará las conexiones wifi y bt
<physically_fit> mimecar, oh ok. gracias por la respuesta
<mimecar> si usas la 11.10, ten en cuenta de que puede tener fallos y perder datos
<physically_fit> mimecar, no importa. gracias por el aviso :)
<curiousx> Con las guenas pa' toa la ranchada...
<arielsanflo> saludos
<jorge_> buenas?
<curiousx> si, buenas =)
<jorge_> alguien me puede ayudar..
<jorge_> mi idea es, tengo un ordenador con internet via modem-usb-3g, y quiero conectar un router mediante ethernet para crear una wifi propia..
<jorge_> ?
<jorge_> ?
<deep_p> hola
<deep_p> tengo un problema ¿alguien me puede ayudar?: uso ubuntu 11.04 y hoy por la mañana se me ha ocurrido la mala idea de probar gnome 3.0, después des instalarlo y configurarlo no me funcionaba bien y he decidido desinstalarlo. Resulta que he encontrado un par de métodos para recuperar el unity, pero hice algo mal, no sé el qué y ahora sólo me arranca en el símbolo de sistema. Estoy desesperado porque tengo información en el home importante!
<dannyLopez> como se en que version de ubuntu estoy?
<xangua> como tu lo dijiste, mala idea ;)
<xangua> deep_p*
<xangua> dannyLopez: lsb_release -a
<deep_p> desde luego que sí. Ya  sabes, la curiosidad mató al gato
<deep_p> sabe alguien cómo puedo recuperar el entorno gráfico de ubuntu?
<xangua> una reinstalación limpia sería lo más efectivo
<xangua> en #ubuntu escuche que ni purgando el ppa queda bien
<deep_p> xangua, y cómo puede hacer una copia a mi disco duro externo de mi home desde la línea de comandos?
<dannyLopez> ahora si quede más loco de lo que estoy
<dannyLopez> en la source me dice que tengo lucid en lo que me dio xangua me dice que tengo maverik y en la ayuda de gnome me dice que tengo naty
<xangua> !terminal | deep_p
<kubot> deep_p: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xangua> para comandos le preguntas al más flojo
<deep_p> aps, gracias de todos modos.
<xangua> dannyLopez: eres de esos que 'actualizan' cambiando el nombre de la versión de ubuntu en el sources list ¿
<deep_p> ah, voy a mirar el link
<dannyLopez> si
<dannyLopez> así no es?
<xangua> ahí tienes......
<dannyLopez> pero si asi lo hago desde mi Pc con debian
<xangua> mala idea
<dannyLopez> IMHO deveria de ser la mejor idea
<dannyLopez> xangua: que recomendas?
<dannyLopez> que queme el Pc o que le meta windows (?)
<xangua> usar el gestor de actualizaciones la próxima vez dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> formateo / ?
<dannyLopez> pero me quiero quedar en 10.10
<deep_p> Alguien me puede ayudar a copiar mi carpeta home desde consola a un disco duro externo?
<dannyLopez> cp -a /home /media/disco
<jorge_> ?
<dannyLopez> asi no es?
<deep_p> pero no me aparece el disco en la carpeta media
<dannyLopez> tenes montada el HDD externo?
<deep_p> no, cómo se hace?
<dannyLopez> mira si en lugares>equipo
<dannyLopez> esta tu disco
<deep_p> dannyLopez, no, es que no tengo interfaz gráfica. Debo reinstalar ubuntu, por eso necesito hacer una copia del home desde la línea de comandos
<dannyLopez> a ok
<dannyLopez> que tenes en media?
<deep_p> nada más que floppy y floppy0
<dannyLopez> deep_p: sudo fdisk -l
<deep_p> un momento, voy a probar
<deep_p> ok
<deep_p> dannyLopez me salen varios discos, cómo sé cuál es el externo?
<dannyLopez> tenes que pasar el paste
<deep_p> aja!, ya lo conseguí, monté mi disco duro externo en /mnt/disco_externo ahora cómo debo hacer para copiar el home?
<dannyLopez> cp -a /home /media/disco_externo
<dannyLopez> jorge_: me corregis?
<cousteau> hmm yo mejor usaría tar
<cousteau> así se conservan permisos y demás
<deep_p> dannyLopez, parece que lo está copiando
<N3x4> cousteau++
<deep_p> cómo puedo saber cuanto espacio libre hay en un disco desde consola?
<N3x4> df -h
<N3x4> ??????
<deep_p> y cuanto ocupa una carpeta?
<N3x4> du -h /carpeta
<N3x4> ??????????
<deep_p> muchas gracias N3x4
<N3x4> du -hcs /carpeta
<N3x4> :D
<dannyLopez> deep_p: ...?
<SadlyMistaken> eing?
<deep_p> está copiando los archivos... de momento el cursor parpadea
<deep_p> ya podría tener una barra de progreso o algo así el cp
<dannyLopez> +1
<dannyLopez> aunque creo que con un -v (pero estoy hablando de más)
<deep_p> bueno, ya no importa. He mirado el espacio libre del disco duro externo en un par de ocasiones y está disminuyendo así que doy por echo que está copiando los archivos
<dannyLopez> xD
<dannyLopez> que alguien me corrija
<deep_p> una pregunta: gnome 3 no es compatible con ubuntu 11.04??
<dannyLopez> no
<ashhhy> algunos de ustedes de joomla
<deep_p> pues menuda cagada no?
<dannyLopez> me voy
<dannyLopez> ya hice muchos estragos por acá
<dannyLopez> xD
<dannyLopez> deep_p: no te ha omitido nada?
<dannyLopez> esta copiando sin errores?
<deep_p> oye
<deep_p> no, me acaba de decir lo siguiente:
<deep_p> el caracter multibyte o extendido está incompleto o es inválido. Esto me lo dice en 5 archivos
<dannyLopez> NPI
<deep_p> no se puede crear el fichero regular [...] El carácter multibyte o extendido está incompleto o es inválido. Yo creo que se refiere a que los nombres de los archivos no son válidos, porque son documentos doc con nombre muy largo
<deep_p> bah, creo que no son archivos importantes
<deep_p> gracias dannyLopez, creo que lo he conseguido. Sin tu ayuda aún estaría desesperado!
<dannyLopez> :$
<deep_p> ahora voy a reinstalar y a tratar de no trastear de nuevo lo que no comprendo.... gracias de nuevo!
<dannyLopez> deep_p: tu home y tu / estan separados?
<deep_p> ein?
<deep_p> no creo que no.
<dannyLopez> te recomiendo que como vas a intalar los separes, para que no tengas que andar trasteando como ahora
<dannyLopez> ;)
<deep_p> y eso cómo se hace?
<dannyLopez> cuando te dice crear las particiones le das en avanzado y escojes una que este / y la otra mas grande que la primera que este /home
<deep_p> así lo haré, muchas gracias
<dannyLopez> pero e todas formas te recomiendo que entres acá por si alguien te da más ayuda
<deep_p> si si, este canal es mi salvación, ya van dos veces que me lo cargo todo y resuelvo gracias a buenos samaritanos como usted. Si es que en linux hasta cagarla es un placer, jeje
<deep_p> por cierto, en la instalación me da la opción de actualizar ubuntu 11.04 a 11.04, que supongo que hará una restauración. Me vale con eso o debería borrar e instalar desde 0?
<dannyLopez> deep_p: y se te quedo gustando la tty me avisas que casi todo lo que yo hago lo hago desde ahí ;D
<dannyLopez> bueno ahora si me voy
<Urupianga> Join #OpAction
<Urupianga> hola
<Urupianga> JOIN
<Urupianga> leave
<deep_p> exit
<deep_p> ups
<deep_p> jeje
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-04
<muay-guy> tengo una duda, /exit
<abdabanesha> buenas a todos
<abdabanesha> vereis resulta que me ocurre que ni puedo lanzar gmenu-simple-editor ni instalarlo
<abdabanesha> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo? o en su defecto alguna app que me permita gestionar de forma optima el shell? (probe con alacarte por si acaso, pero no funciona bien)
<abdabanesha> gracias
<fosco_> buenos días
<Tiffon> nas
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> mi portatil no me conecta a internet por ethernet
<jorge> hola?
<jorge> nadie?
<curiousx> jorge: cuales interfaces de red te muestra "ifconfig"
<jorge> wifi y ethernet
<curiousx> conecta el cable y escribi esto en la terminal ---> sudo dhclient
<jorge> no tengo una conexion ethernet a mano..
<curiousx> entonces queres conectarte mediante la targeta inalambrica ?
<jorge> te explico aqui en casa tengo wifi y me va bien, pero en mi trabajo tengo conexion ethernet y me conectaba siempre, pero un dia dejo de conectar..
<curiousx> deamn
<curiousx> entonces ahora estas en tu trabajo con ubuntu ?
<jorge> no en casa
<curiousx> entonces ? que queres arreglar ?
<jorge> pues el tema es que cuando llego al trabajo no puedo usar mi portatil xq no tengo internet..
<curiousx> bien pero si no estas en tu trabajo ahora es dificil que arreglemos el problema desde tu casa, aparte quien sabe, a lo mejor un admin malevolo restringio el acceso a la red
<jorge> mm
<jorge> vale pues cuando este en mi trabajo mirare de conectarme de alguna manera al irc..
<curiousx> ok
<jorge> y sobre como instalar una cam en ubuntu?
<jorge> hola?
<jorge> alguien?
<jorge> hoila?
<jorge> hola*
<xangua> jorge: si tienes una pregunta hazla
<jorge> alguien me ayuda a instalar una webcam con micro en ubuntu 10.04
<jorge> ?
<xangua> jorge: prueba si no esta ya reconocida con Cheese
<xangua> apps-centro de software
<jorge> okei voy
<jorge> si cheese la abre sin problemas
<jorge> pero para skype nose como configurarla..
<jorge> xangua?
<Decepticon> buenos dias a todos, necesito ayuda con mi ipod
<Decepticon> tengo un ipod de 5G y quieromsincronizarlo o meterle mp3 y videos desde ubutnu 10.04   32 bits Lucyd
<xangua> y seguramente usa ios4.2 o mayor
<xangua> ¿¿
<Decepticon> me avisan si alguien sabe de ipod en ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> pss alguien no está
<xangua> nunca está
<Decepticon> xangua:  me refiero a cualquier persona que sepa mucho de configuracion de mp3 y videos de sde ubuntu 10.04 hacia ipod de 5G
<xangua> (07:59:50) xangua: y seguramente usa ios4.2 o mayor
<xangua> (07:59:52) xangua: ¿¿
<xangua> #espregunta
<Decepticon> xangua: eso es conmigo=?
<xangua> pss estarás usando windows mobile o android entonces¿
<xangua> hasta la tarde pues
<granjero-afk> Decepticon, instalate una virtual de windows...
<Decepticon> granjero-afk:  esa no es la gracia, si uso ubuntu es x algo.
<granjero-afk> si yo tambien uso ubuntu por algo. pero la politica de mac no permite que lo hagas y que funcione correctamente
<granjero-afk> por lo menos yo hace mucho que lo intento sin lograrlo
<Decepticon> osea es imposible usa ipod o meter mp3 y videos desde ubuntu
<Decepticon> me han dicho que se puede!
<granjero-afk> sacar es facil si hiciste jailbreak y tenes ssh...
<granjero-afk> que ios usa tu ipod?
<granjero-afk>   lee sobre gtk-pod y sobre ifuse
<granjero-afk> y amarok supuestamente lo maneja
<granjero-afk> pero yo nunca lo logre
<Decepticon> ios
<Decepticon> antes windos
<Decepticon> amarok
<dannyLopez> como es que veo la info del procesador desde terminal?
<dannyLopez> es que algo recuerdo que era procinfo
<Decepticon> del terminal solo lo instalo!
<granjero-afk> top dannyLopez
<Decepticon> el rhymbox, amarok
<Decepticon> es un reto que tengo hasta ahora
<granjero-afk> me fui
<dannyLopez> granjero-afk: gracias, utilizo el htop que es como mas completo, pero lo que no me acuerdo es que antes yo hacia "cat /no me acuerdo/procinfo"
<Decepticon> dannyLopez: voy a probar algo y les digo!
<Alejandro28> alguien me pude decir como se pueden ocultar o proteger carpetas por favor?
<guampa> para ocultarlas nombralas con un punto como primer caracter
<guampa> para protegerlas, usa los permisos o el sistema de ACL
<Alejandro28> bien!! graciasss
<guampa> por nada
<metxas> buenas tardes
<Alejandro28> sin querer desmonte uno de los sistemas de archivos... como hago para volverlo a montar asi puedo acceder a el?
<Yukiteru> Alejandro28: el comando sudo mount -a
<Yukiteru> eso montara todo lo que este escrito en en fstab
<Alejandro28> bien!!! graciasss
<fracasaurio> hola amigos tengo una duda. ojalá pudieran responderla
<guampa> medio dificil de responder si no la decis fracasaurio
<newusers> hola necesito ayuda con notebook nueva
<fracasaurio> que drama tienes
<newusers> no tiene so
<newusers> y no me anda la quemadora de cd de la compu
<newusers> como puedo bootear desde un usb o lago
<newusers> me baje una distro de ubuntu y estoy bajando un win7
<fracasaurio> si es una notebook nueva
<fracasaurio> te debe dar la opción
<fracasaurio> de bootear desde usb
<newusers> pero no puedo bootear con una iso en un usb
<newusers> tengo q descomprimir la iso o algo asi?
<newusers> o deberia arrancar?
<fracasaurio> ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/04/28/graba-la-imagen-iso-de-ubuntu-11-04-en-un-usb-live-y-no-gastes-asi-ningun-cd/
<fracasaurio> otro
<fracasaurio> sliceoflinux.com/2011/04/28/instalar-ubuntu-11-04-paso-a-paso/#Grabar Ubuntu 11.04 en una memoria USB
<newusers> puedo bootear con ubuntu
<newusers> y despues instalarle win 7?
<fracasaurio> si
<newusers> creo una particion c: y no la uso
<newusers> hay alguna forma segura de hacerlo?
<fracasaurio> claro, crear una partición ntfs con el instalador de ubuntu
<fracasaurio> googlea instalar windows 7 desde usb
<fracasaurio> no sé como será el procedimiento
<newusers> me baje una distro que no esta en ese soft q me pasaste
<newusers> es lo mismo poner cualquiera?
<newusers> ?????????????????????????????????'
<voyager1> cual es tu problema real
<voyager1> newusers cual es tu problema real?
<voyager1> por lo que me ha parecido entender, te han dejado o vendido una maquina sin sistema, ¿correcto?
<metxas> existe alguna forma de usar el john the ripper en ubuntu 10.10 sin el limite de 8 caracteres?
<newusers> perdon
<newusers> no me da la opcion de bootear desde usb como hago?
<voyager1> puedes entrar en la bios de tu equipo
<newusers> es nuevo, no tiene so
<newusers> y creo q todavia no reconoce los usb puede ser?
<voyager1> newusers, has visto el enlacce de fracasousuario?
<newusers> si, hice un live usb
<newusers> pero no figura el puerto para elegir la prioridad de booteo
<voyager1> newusers cuando leas ese enlace me comentas
<newusers> este? <fracasaurio> sliceoflinux.com/2011/04/28/instalar-ubuntu-11-04-paso-a-paso/#Grabar Ubuntu 11.04 en una memoria USB
<voyager1> te h preguntado si puedes entrar en la bios de ese equipo, para conseguir que arranque desde el usb
<voyager1> sí
<newusers> si puedo entrar a la bios
<voyager1> busca como entrar en la bios de tu equipo
<newusers> cuando voy a elegir con que bootear
<newusers> encuentra la lectora el disco rigido pero no los usbs
<newusers> con f2 entro
<voyager1> cual es tu maquina?
<newusers> una notebook asus
<voyager1> modelo?
<voyager1> tiene usb tu maquina
<newusers> k53s series
<voyager1> ¿tiene usb tu maquina?
<newusers> tiene 2 usb 2.0 y uno 3.0
<voyager1> y no los detecta la bios?
<newusers> no los encuentro por lo menos
<newusers> tiene que ver con q uefi boot esta desactivado?
<voyager1> me parece raro tu problema
<voyager1> has preguntado a google?
<metxas> newusers:  para bootear desde usb en asus es apretando esc en el arranque y despues seleccionando el usb
<morfeo> alguien hapodido instalar el driver de una nvidia?
<newusers> para win7 es necesario formatear en ntsc?
<metxas> newusers: si
<newusers> solo tengo como opcion fat 16 fat 32
<newusers> xt 2 3 y 4
<newusers> jfs xfs
<newusers> se puede crear una particion fat 32
<newusers> y despues cuando tenga el win la formateo en ntsc?
<dani_> como hago grabo la imagen de ubuntu en un cd?
<dani_> ¿¿?
<metxas> dani_: lo puedes hacer desde cd o si el equipo puede arrancar desdes usb tambien con usn
<metxas> si optas por usb necesitaras lili
<dani_> con usb  no me deja meto el pendrive y me dice es necesario formatear aunq esta vacio le doy a formatear y me da error
<dani_> pero como se hace??
<dani_> tengo el ubuntu 9.1 y qiero actualizar al 11.4
<newusers> se puede crear una particion fat 32 y luego formatearla en ntsc para win??
<voyager1> adios
<newusers> necesito un poco de guia para instalar ubuntu
<dani_> +1
<newusers> necesito un poco de guia para instalar ubuntu
<metxas> existe alguna forma de usar el john the ripper en ubuntu 10.10 sin el limite de 8 caracteres?
<newusers> ayudaaaaaaaas
<newusers> Recordar que muchos usuarios están empezando y hay que ayudarles
<dani_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTXgnYeaCS8
<dani_> toma crack
<dani_> a ver si te sirve new
<morfeo> alguien ha podido utilizar el driver de la nvidia en el 11.04?
<metxas> existe alguna forma de usar el john the ripper en 10.10 sin el limite de 8 caracteres?
<mimecar> metxas: ese programa no tiene soporte aquí
<morfeo> mimecar: como le instalo las fuentes de windows a ubuntu?, es que necesito la century gotic
<morfeo> para el trabajo
<mimecar> me parece que hay un paquete que contiene fuentes de windows
<mimecar> no recuerdo el nombre ahora
<morfeo> :\ y donde lo busco, es que encuentro formas de hacerlo pero son muy astrales
<mimecar> busco la forma de instalar archivos TTF en ubuntu
<morfeo> mimecar: por cierto no sabes de nadie que halla podido instalar el driver de nvidia sin morir en el intento?
<morfeo> ttf?
<mimecar> la extensión de las fuentes
<morfeo> andale ok, me contas si podes, en fin no sabes lo del driver?, es que jamas lo pude utilizar, hace meses habia un bug, pero nose si lo han reparado
<masterl1nk> Buenas
<masterl1nk> estoy necesitando algo de ayuda con la memoria que se aloja para caché (memoria ram)
<masterl1nk> quiero saber la forma de deshabilitar el proceso de cacheo para siempre
<[Shadow_Hearth]> hola
<[Shadow_Hearth]> hay alguien?
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien a probado Suse 11.04...
<kisko> Qué diferencias hay con Ubuntu 11.04?...
<mimecar> el gestor de paquetes por ejemplo
<mimecar> y la integración perfecta de kde
<kisko> Hola mimecar , cual es mejor?...
<[Shadow_Hearth]> kisko no aun, que tal es?
<kisko> mimecar | actualmente trabajo con Ubuntu 11.04...
<mimecar> prueba las dos y decides
 * [Shadow_Hearth] adeus
 * [Shadow_Hearth] a donami
<morfeo> mi driver dice que no esta siendo usado y ninguna forma lo he podido arreglar
<morfeo> nvidia, en 10.09 si funkaba ahora ya no :(
<sarita_> ola
<sarita_> busco donde puedo descargar videos sin usar ares...
<mimecar> sarita_: emule, bittorrent, descarga directa..
<lopulus> hago una pregunta tonta y se que nada tiene que ver... alguien sabe de un lugar donde se puedan descargar los mapas de argentina para un gps IGO8?
<sarita_> no
<sarita_> no se
<mimecar> lopulus:  pregunta en OT
<lopulus> que OT?
<lopulus> que es OT?
<mimecar> !ot lopulus
<kubot> lopulus: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<lopulus> ok, perdon
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con ipod 5
<Decepticon> en ubuntu 10.04   necesitoñ+}
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> gente alguien que me ayude con un ipod 5G en ubuntu 10.04  x favor!!!
<r4z0rb4ck> Hola ,alguien me ayuda?
<fosco_> !ask r4z0rb4ck  Decepticon
<kubot> r4z0rb4ck Decepticon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<r4z0rb4ck> Tengo ubuntu 11.04,y quería remplazar por Fedora 15,me anda mas rápido y me toma la placa de vídeo ‭,como hago para no borrar lo que tengo en /home?
<fosco_> lo tienes en una particion separada?
<r4z0rb4ck> 3 particiones separadas me parece
<fosco_> digo el /home, es una particion separada?
<r4z0rb4ck> no
<fosco_> entonces la unica manera de que no se borre es haciendo una copia de seguridad primero
<r4z0rb4ck> en realidad no se porque ,cuando instalo ubuntu me decia que hacie 3 particiones ,osea /,Home y Swap
<fosco_> entonces si que está separada?
<r4z0rb4ck> me fijo con GParted?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y pon mount | grep home
<fosco_> si no sale nada es que no está separada
<Decepticon> fosco_:  dimelo! me podrias ayudar con esto.
<fosco_> Decepticon: aun no has preguntado nada concreto
<r4z0rb4ck> sale esto /home/razor/.Private on /home/razor type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_check_dev_ruid,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,ecryptfs_sig=80ffabf4d85c29ac,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=451764b7018c2226)
<r4z0rb4ck> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/razor/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=razor)
<fosco_> r4z0rb4ck: entonces sí que está separada
<fosco_> ah no, no lo está. sólo está encriptada
<r4z0rb4ck> cuando abro el Gparted ,me salen 3 particiones
<fosco_> tendrás que hacer copia manualmente de los archivos q quieras salvar
<r4z0rb4ck> /dev/sd1 - ext4 en / ,dev/sda2 - extenden y /dev/sda5 linux-swap
<fosco_> no tienes particion /home, salva los archivos q quieras conservar, instalas fedora, y los recuperas después
<r4z0rb4ck> yo me acuerdo que habia hecho 3 particiones el sistema "/" "home" y "swap"
<r4z0rb4ck> no hay manera de instalar fedora en una particion aparte y de hay copiar los archivos de ubuntu?
<r4z0rb4ck> le pregunte a uno y me dijo que asigne como /home en fedora como hice en ubuntu ,pero sin formatearla
<r4z0rb4ck> Necesito instalar Fedora si o si porque no me anda la placa de video
<r4z0rb4ck> no se vayan,ayudenme por favor
<Decepticon> fosco_:  disculpame , me llamo mi jefe, ya sali del trabajo pero estoy en la oficina
<Decepticon> tengo un ipod de 5G y necesito meter mp3 y videos alli, eso es en ubuntu 10.04, como hago=?
<Decepticon> tengo un ipod de 5G y necesito meter mp3 y videos alli, eso es en ubuntu 10.04, como hago=?
<r4z0rb4ck> Tengo Ubuntu 11.04 y quiero instalar Fedora 15 sin perder datos,sin borrar la /home,como hago?
<m4v> r4z0rb4ck: ya te contestaron, si tienes el /home en la raiz tienes que hacer backup de tus datos antes de instalar fedora.
<m4v> Decepticon: no repitas muy seguido, si nadie sabe nadie te puede contestar.
<muay-guy> Hola muchachos, alguno aqui probo PyTyle?
<juan-arg> Decepticon: aver. cual es tu problema
<juan-arg> m4v: tanto tiempo
<Decepticon> juan-arg:  hola, mi problema es q tengo un ipod de 5G, necesito sincronizar ese ipod en ubuntu 10.04
<Decepticon> no se como hacerlo ya q tengo rhynmox, amarok y nada funciona
<granjero> Decepticon, leiste sobre gtkpod e ifuse ?
<granjero> y que ipod es? modelo? que iOS corre?
<juan-arg> granjero eso mismo le estaba por decir
<granjero> yo le dije eso hoy a las 8am de argentina
<granjero> =)
<juan-arg> Decepticon: como te dice granjero usa gtkpod o amarok para poder sincronizarlo
<granjero> juan-arg, yo nunca tuve suerte
<granjero> tengo uno 2G model MB y uno 4G para los que tengo un win virtual
<granjero> porque no logre sincronizarlo nunca
<granjero> sin embargo me hice unos scripts para bajar las fotos y las grabaciones
<granjero> si querés te los paso Decepticon ...
<Decepticon> gtkpod no pude , si me enseñas
<Decepticon> o ayudas a reinstalarlo haber si funciona
<granjero> repito que yo nunca tuve suerte
<Decepticon> granjero: ayudame con esto x favor, mandame los links o los pasos haber
<granjero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<granjero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<granjero> http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/1360
<granjero> google es tu amigo Decepticon
<granjero> =)
<Decepticon> granjero: ok, ya lo instale tanto de mp3 y fotografias
<granjero> =)
<Decepticon> ok
<granjero> una consulta. en inkscape hago un archivo .svg a ese archivo le importo una imagen .png guardo el archivo como prueba.svg
<granjero> lo copio a otro ordenador y cuando lo abro alli esta vacío. Alguien sabe por que?
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-05
<cousteau> granjero, porque la imagen sólo la enlaza, no la incrusta en el archivo svg
<cousteau> no sé si se puede incrustar la imagen en el archivo... aunque sí que puedes copiar también la imagen png al otro ordenador
<juan-arg> cousteau: granjero etc.. ya que el svg es un dibujo vectorial y al menos que tranformes ese png a formato vectorial te va a pasar lo que dice cousteau
<cousteau> juan-arg, bueno, se puene
<juan-arg> etxacto* en ves de etc
<juan-arg> pt..corrector
<cousteau> se pueden incrustar imágenes en svg
<juan-arg> cousteau: svg soporta imagen embeida?
<cousteau> hmm, parece que inkscape permite "incrustar" o "enlazar" la imagen. granjero: te interesa "incrustarla"
<juan-arg> cousteau: granjero la otra es convertir el svg a jpeg o png con resolucion alta
<juan-arg> aunque si lo vas a usar en un cartel comercial de 500 pulgadas ;) mejor svg
<Grecoo> buenas
<Grecoo> hay alguien?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: pone tu consulta o pregunta y el que la sepa te va a dar una mano
<cousteau> granjero, http://imagebin.org/177449
<Grecoo> Bueno, es medio dificil, pero seria muy bueno si alguien me pudiera ayudar
<Grecoo> Hace un par de semanas en mi colegio nos dieron netbooks, del tipo Intel Classmate. Ahora, el problema es que vienen con w7 y con rxart, una distro argentina que es de lo peor
<Grecoo> Lo que me gustaria hacer es formatearla por completo e instalar ubuntu, o trisquel en su defecto
<juan-arg> Grecoo: nop
<CimarronTij> alguien me puede decir sí hay una version de Ubuntu para travestis?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: tenes un chip tpm que tiene que recibvir una clave aes 256 cada mes para no bloquiarse
<Grecoo> si
<Grecoo> ya se
<juan-arg> Grecoo: no es compatible el trusted server de intel con gnu/linux
<juan-arg> Grecoo: por lo tanto se te bloquiaria la maquina
<Grecoo> como que no?
<CimarronTij> cómo se llama esa version de Ubuntu pues?
<CimarronTij> el Ubuntu para travestis?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: si mantenes un dual boot le podes instalar tuquito que funcion muy bien
<granjero> cousteau, el tema es que me la pixela toda al incrustarla
<juan-arg> y sacar el rxart
<cousteau> granjero, claro, son píxeles
<CimarronTij> ?
<Grecoo> hasta dond tengo entendido, el chip tpm esta gestionado por el intel theft deterrent
<juan-arg> conosco a los que estan detras del proyecto y las estan cambiando al rxart por ubuntu y luego van a ir a tuquito
<juan-arg> Grecoo: sip
<Grecoo> entonces si instalo el theft deterrent en linux ya esta
<granjero> cousteau, a lo que me refiero es que pierde mucha calidad
<cousteau> hmm, eso es raro
<juan-arg> Grecoo: mmm nop
<Grecoo> por que?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: elcartificado se genero en el server del colegio y no te va a perm,itir grabarle un nuevo cartificado que no cumpla la comprobacion de ese servidor
<juan-arg> ademas se te entrega en comodato
<juan-arg> si ya estas gradudado hacele lo que quieras
<cousteau> y redimensionar particiones e instalar ubuntu?
<juan-arg> porque ante cualquier metida de mano terminarias desenbolzando unos 300 dolares
<Grecoo> bueno..
<cousteau> (en el hueco que quede)
<Grecoo> pero el certificado no esta todavia
<Grecoo> no instalaron el server
<juan-arg> Grecoo: mantene el 7
<juan-arg> y pisa la rxart y ahi misma partcion formatiada de por medio
<juan-arg> le instalas tuquito o ubuntu como quieras
<juan-arg> eso si se puede y no ahi drama
<Grecoo> pero no hay forma de sacarle w7?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: como te dije.. por eso te podes comer pagar 300 dolares
<juan-arg> ya que se te entrega en comodato
<juan-arg> hasta que te gradues
<Grecoo> el comodato dice que tiene garantia en caso de cualquier cosa
<juan-arg> como quieras. yo te comento lo que puede pasar
<cousteau> "garantía" suena a que si pasa algo te quedas sin ordenador unos días
<juan-arg> pero vos sos libre de hacer lo que quieras
<Grecoo> lo que digo es
<juan-arg> cousteau: habria que ver que cubre la "garantia" hasta donde tengo entendido solo hard
<Grecoo> mi computadora todavia no tiene el certificado del servidor por que no esta instalado
<cousteau> juan-arg, whatever... la garantía mejor si no hay que usarla
<Grecoo> si le instalo el theft deterrent no habria problema?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: ademas que cuando la clase trabaje con el teacher no se que el para compartir la sesion te vas a quedar afuera
<Grecoo> si, pero eso es lo de menos
<juan-arg> Grecoo: es comodato no te olvides. cualquier cagada o violacion de los terminos te van a salir un paston
<juan-arg> como quieras
<cousteau> y comprar un netbook y hacerle lo que quieras?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: cousteau el problema es que ese aparato legalmente no te pertenenece por lo tanto cualquier problema que no sea hardware por mala fabricacion te lo comes vos
 * cousteau se retira
<juan-arg> Grecoo: el tocar la tabla de particiones es motivo de anulacion de la garantia
<juan-arg> si queres al 7 reducilo a 5gb
<juan-arg> pero no lo saques
<Grecoo> tema es que en ningun lugar me habla de eso
<juan-arg> Grecoo: conosco a los programadores atras del proyecto
<juan-arg> Grecoo: pero si queres sacate todas las dudas que tengas en la pagina del proyecto
<juan-arg> Grecoo: tenes una parte de consultas
<Grecoo> pero eso quien lo responde?
<juan-arg> y el preguntar no es motivo de violacion de la garantia
<juan-arg> a lo sumo te comes un no esto un si esto
<Grecoo> por que despues esta la gente que administra el facebook y demas
<Grecoo> que mucha idea no tiene
<juan-arg> Grecoo: me imagino.. si estaria bien armada el help desk tendrian que derivarte al aria tecnica
<Grecoo> bueno...en una de esas pruebo mandandoles algo
<Grecoo> pero me parece una lastima como se esta llevando a cabo el programa
<juan-arg> Grecoo: igual junto con richard estamos peliando un poco para que le pongan soft libre
<Grecoo> no solo por la inclusion de rxart, sino por el uso de w7 por defecto
<juan-arg> Grecoo: y el pago de la licencia de la misma
<Grecoo> como de la licencia?
<juan-arg>  la licencia original del w7 se paga con cada maquina
<Grecoo> si
<Grecoo> escuche que en el 09' o por ahi habia venido ballmer y se habia reunido con cristina por este tema
<Grecoo> por que tengo entendido que en un principio no iban a incluir windows
<juan-arg> Grecoo: yo con una amiga cuando se vino a neuquen (vivimos en la misma casa con richard stellman )  ;)  nos pusimos a hablar del tema
<Grecoo> y? que tal?
<juan-arg> muy bien
<juan-arg> medio sordo
<Grecoo> si
<juan-arg> pero muy buen tipo
<Grecoo> una situacion muy graciosa con un amigo en el cisl
<Grecoo> este año
<Grecoo> le hablaba y stallman no le entendia
<Grecoo> y le decia ES INUTIL SI ME HABLAS DEBILMENTE !
<Grecoo> un personaje
<juan-arg> ami me canto el feliz cumpleaños
<juan-arg> ;)
<Grecoo> jajaj
<Grecoo> que grande
<Grecoo> escuche que para quedarse en una casa tiene requerimientos..
<juan-arg> sip
<Grecoo> medio raros
<juan-arg> un meil de 20 hojas ;)
<Grecoo> jajaja
<juan-arg> encerio
<juan-arg> no es joda
<juan-arg> por ejemplo.. que no lo agarren de la mano para cruzar la calle.. etc..etc..etc
<Grecoo> jajajaj
<Grecoo> te creo
<juan-arg> que si quiere algo lo pide o lo busca que no le ofrescas
<juan-arg> etc..
<Grecoo> la madre de una amiga le llego el mail por que organizo una cosa de periodismo donde hablo
<Grecoo> me conto que decia algo como que no podia haber perror
<Grecoo> pero si gatos, pero que tenia qu ser uno solo
<juan-arg> sip..ese tipo de cosas
<juan-arg> y otras mas
<juan-arg> pero en fin.. muy buen tipo
<Grecoo> si, tiene pinta de serlo
<juan-arg> medio histerico en algunas cosas pero buen tipo
<juan-arg> no se cambio de ropa en los 6 dias que estuvo con nosotros ;)
<Grecoo> JAJAJAA
<juan-arg> por el resto todo bien
<Grecoo> que so usa?
<Grecoo> decian que usaba gnewsense
<juan-arg> gnewsense
<juan-arg> con una laptop .. como era la marca..
<juan-arg> lemote
<juan-arg> linux libre de  kernel
<juan-arg> y un linux bios en la bios
<juan-arg> en general trabaja en emacs
<juan-arg> pero cuando no esta laburando labura sin problemas con un navegador basado en webkit
<juan-arg> y un escritorio xfce4
<juan-arg> con bloqueo de cokies
<juan-arg> en fin.. jaja
<Grecoo> jajaja
<Grecoo> bueno..me voy llendo a comer
<Grecoo> mil gracias
<Grecoo> ya vere que hago...
<Grecoo> el tema es que ubuntu es un poquito pesado para esa netbook
<juan-arg> Grecoo: cualquier cosa consulta
<juan-arg> Grecoo: por eso te decia tuquito
<juan-arg> esta basada en ubuntu es argentina y le hicieron adelgazar una barbaridad
<juan-arg> y es compatible con todo el hard de la maquinita de una
<juan-arg> sin tocar nada
<Grecoo> si?
<Grecoo> lo voy a probar entones
<Grecoo> usa gnome, no?
<juan-arg> Grecoo: conosco a la comunity manager de la distro ;)
<juan-arg> la que me inivito a la caza con richard
<juan-arg> gnome o xfce4
<juan-arg> ambos re reducidos
<Grecoo> uhh que pila
<Grecoo> piola
<juan-arg> creo que el gnome lo dejaron en 120mb de ram
<Grecoo> si...en ubuntu esta consumiendo bastante
<Grecoo> ademas de los efectos
<juan-arg> tiene ya flash.. y todos los codeck viene con libreoffice
<juan-arg> y toda la documentacion
<juan-arg> tiene una muy linda wiki
<juan-arg> y tiene herramientas de configuracion desarolladas por el proyecto para poder tocar todo desde una gui comoda
<juan-arg> esta pensada para el usuario que recien sale de win y no se anima a tocar lin
<Grecoo> me la bajo y la pruebo entonces
<juan-arg> por mas que no era libre.. richard la puso como un ejemplo a seguir en un comunicado
<Grecoo> y si...el tema de tener 100%libre es dificil
<juan-arg> Grecoo: yo uso archlinux
<juan-arg> y tengo solo el flash y el driver de video el resto todo libre
<Grecoo> uh, yo trate de instalarlo
<Grecoo> bah, funciono
<Grecoo> pero tuve problemas con los drivers de nvidia
<Grecoo> siempre me dieron problemas
<juan-arg> Grecoo: hice una pagina en su momento que te puede dar una mano www.inicialinux.com
<juan-arg> Grecoo: sudo pacman -Sy nvidia ; nvidia-xconfig
<juan-arg> y listo
<juan-arg> o sino hwd -xa
<juan-arg> y ya estaria instalado y funcionando el driver
<Grecoo> si..creo que los instalaba
<Grecoo> el problema era que cuando iniciaba la interfaz grafica (gnome3 creo que era)
<Grecoo> no la iniciaba biern
<juan-arg> Grecoo: estaba en edicion final?
<juan-arg> el gnome3
<Grecoo> m...no me acuerdo
<Grecoo> puede ser, pero no estoy seguro
<juan-arg> hace poquito que gnome3 es final
<Grecoo> cuando lo instale habia salido, eso si
<juan-arg> yo cero dramas con arch
<juan-arg> lo tengo en una maquina con una nvidia 9400
<Grecoo> igual el problema eran los drivers...
<juan-arg> y en otra con  una ati 4250
<juan-arg> ambas sin problemas
<Grecoo> yo tengo una notebook con una 6100
<juan-arg> placa casi legacy
<Grecoo> no se ppor que tuve tantos problemas con eso
<Grecoo> igual algun dia voy a probar de vuelta con arch
<Grecoo> aun qeu en una de esas pruebo con alguna basada
<Grecoo> crakra creo que era
<juan-arg> Grecoo: muy chota
<juan-arg> y miles de problemas
<Grecoo> si?
<Grecoo> ok, la voy descartando
<juan-arg> sip
<Grecoo> pero en esta compu con el tema del video tuve muchos problemas
<juan-arg> lo mejor es instralar una base
<Grecoo> una vez quise probar ututo y no pude
<juan-arg> y depues instalar un xfce4 o lo que quieras y listo
<Grecoo> se me tildaba al arrancar del cd
<juan-arg> cuando pasa eso tenes que desactivar el kms
<juan-arg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<juan-arg> por ejemplo en la linea del kernel en el grub2 agregas a lo ultimo nomodeset
<Grecoo> lo que me paso fue que estaba iniciando la interfaz grafic adel live cd
<Grecoo> y empezo a cargar poniendo varios colores en la pantalla
<Grecoo> y quedo ahi
<juan-arg> eso mismo
<juan-arg> pones nomodeset en la linea de boot del grub y listo
<Grecoo> mira vos
<Grecoo> que raro eso
<Grecoo> si vuelvo a tratar con ututo me fijo
<Grecoo> lo probaste?
<Grecoo> bueno, me llaman para comer
<Grecoo> gracias por todo
<Grecoo> un gusto
<juan-arg> Grecoo: adios
<marti1125> necesito instalar java 32bits en mi ubuntu de 64bits como hago eso, me podrian ayudar porfavor
<juan-arg> marti1125: facil
<juan-arg> pones antes de hacer nada
<juan-arg> linux32 en el bash
<juan-arg> y ahi haces lo que quieras
<juan-arg> eso si pones uname -a
<juan-arg> te lo va a mostrar como si estarias en linux32
<marti1125> descargo el java desde la pagina oficial?
<juan-arg> sip
<juan-arg> la diferencia es que antes de nada pones en el bash linux32
<juan-arg> y seguis tal cual
<juan-arg> linux32 es un chroot a 32bits
<marti1125> cual es mejor rpm or tar
<juan-arg> marti1125: si usas ubuntu rpm no vas a poder
<marti1125> ok
<juan-arg> bajate el tar y usa el instaladort
<marti1125> bueno descargando :D
<marti1125> una duda instale java desde los repositorios
<marti1125> como puedo saber que version tengo y que arquitectura esta
<juan-arg> la unica diferencia es que vas a tener que poner adelante del script linux32
<juan-arg> o linux64
<juan-arg> java --version
<marti1125> Unrecognized option: --version
<marti1125> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<marti1125> xD
<marti1125> eso que tengo instalado el netbeans
<juan-arg> java -v
<juan-arg> java -version
<marti1125> gracias si lo tengo en 64bits :D
<marti1125> solo me falta 32bits para ciertas aplicaciones
<juan-arg> no es necesario instalarlo en otra arquitectura
<juan-arg> ya que si lo tenes en 64
<juan-arg> tenes las sintaxis
<juan-arg>     -d32	  use a 32-bit data model if available
<juan-arg>     -d64	  use a 64-bit data model if available
<juan-arg> para lanzarlo en las distintas arquitecturas
<juan-arg> java .d32 ...etc
<juan-arg> -d32
<juan-arg> java -d32
<marti1125> el motivo de instalar de java para 32bits esque estoy trantando de desarrollar para android pero me dicen que es mejor trabajar con java 32bits
<marti1125> cuando use win7 tambien tuve el mismo problema y la solucion fue es instalar la version de java para 32bits
<Yukiteru> si tienes java 64, no deberias tener problema para usarlo en 32 bits
<Yukiteru> porque es "compatible hacia atrás"
<juan-arg> marti1125: java es una maquina virtual
<marti1125> si pues deberia
<juan-arg> por lo tanto es indistinto la arquitectura
<marti1125> pero me sale el mismo problema
<marti1125> lo que pasa esque android es para 32bits no existe para 64bits
<marti1125> entonces lo estoy tranto de forzar para que funcione para 64bits pero en todo funciona correctamente
<Yukiteru> marti1125: como te dice juan-arg, puedes usar el java 64 bits para corres aplicaciones 32 bits, sin ningún problema
<marti1125> uhm..
<marti1125> como?
<juan-arg> marti1125: java es una maquina virtual
<juan-arg> el codigo que se programa es el mismo
<marti1125> asi
<marti1125> creo si funciona
<marti1125> gracias por la ayuda de todas formas :D juan
<juan-arg> marti1125: dnd
<juan-arg> marti1125: igual si inxistis.. java -d32 lo ejecuta en 32
<juan-arg> por mas que no alla diferencia
<marti1125> aya
<marti1125> :D
<juan-arg> sip aya
<juan-arg> haya?
<juan-arg> taliban ortografico...
<Guest92657> juan-arg ...
<Guest92657> tanto tiempo..
<marti1125> xD
<marti1125> jajajajaa
<juan-arg> arp-: ahora si
<arp-> :p
<juan-arg> con guest no te reconocia jaja
<arp-> xd
<abdabanesha> buena
<abdabanesha> poseo el problema de que ni logro lanzar gmenu-simple-editor ni puedo instalarlo
<abdabanesha> alguna alternativa o solucion? alacarte lo probe por desccarte pero no es funcional
<abdabanesha> gracias
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> estoy en un dilema grave =/ lo acabo de agravar
<NipSarm> alguien sbae como puedo reparar lo del compiz y la decoracion de ventanas?
<NipSarm> no aparece la barra de titulo ni los botones de cerrar, minimizar
<fosco_> NipSarm: abre un terminal y escribe compiz --replace &
<NipSarm> hola fosco, eso ya lo hice (y) los bordes aparecen de nuevo
<NipSarm> ahora hay otra consecuencia :s el wicd se cuelga, no conecta a nada :S
<NipSarm> que podrá ser?
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Buenas noches.
<RRejun> s
<NipSarm> hola rejun
<fosco_> NipSarm: nunca he usado wicd, ni idea
<RRejun> Hola Buenas Tardes
<NipSarm> no problem fosco, gracias de todos modos
<NipSarm> he visto que wicd consume todo el cpu :S
<RRejun> Una pregunta
<Tiffon> nas
<Damuru> buen dia tengo una consulta sobre VIRTUALBOX como configuro una impresora por LPT1 tengo una de matriz de punto
<Damuru> alguien que pueda ayudar
<diurno_> nas
<Damuru> ¬¬
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion para bajar libros o revistas de google book ??
<pimpam> buenas tardes
<pimpam> Tengo un modem usb , huawei e 173 con contrato en plan movistar, mi problema es el siguiente, no me detecta el dispositivo  en ubuntu 10.4 lts y me extraña pues ayer me lo pillo, y hoy no me lo detecta
<pimpam> sabeis a que se puede deber???
<pimpam> En windows seven me lo detecta con el programa , tengo contratados 10 Gb , y me ha consumido 500mb , pues no será por eso
<fzeta> pimpam, te faltarán 2 paquetes para  instalar ,seguro..
<guampa> pimpam: corre "lsusb" en una terminal y fijate si te lo detecta, te tendria que aparecer una linea que diga "modem huawei e173" o algo por el estilo
<pimpam> si
<pimpam> eso si que detecta
<pimpam> tengo los paquetes usb-modeswitch( tengo los dos), y no he podido instalarlos con gdebi , ya que cogi los mas nuevos por lo que se ve...
<pimpam> y como tengo la version lts....
<fzeta> pimpam,  descárgate estos 2 paquetes 1. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch-data y http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch
<guampa> pimpam: corre  "grep -R 173 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d"
<guampa> aver si tenes el archivo con la info para tu modem
<pimpam> guampa eso que hace realmente
<pimpam> ??
<pimpam> pk ya digo ayer me iba...
<guampa> averigua si tenes el archivo con la info para tu modem
<guampa> eso es lo que hace realmente
<pimpam> pero con estos dos paquetes deberia conectarme , no?
<fzeta> pimpam, tienes eso 2 paquetes instalados o no?
<fzeta> Instálalos....
<pimpam> los instalare ahora
<fzeta> Pues eso es pimpam
<pimpam> ok , gracias
<buzz_> hola buenas tardes...saben si existe el jdownloader para linux??
<buzz_> si no es el caso un clon?
<buzz_> gracias.
<buzz_> hola de nuevo... e descargado el jdownloader para linux, pero me a dado como un script o no se q es...alguien me puede ayudar???gracias.
<Borreguito> Como se configura la conexion wireless con Kubuntu
<Borreguito> no me asigna IP
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borreguito router wi-fi o solamente es la antena de red wireless la que tienes?
<Borreguito> tengo ruteador de telmex... con gnome no tengo broncas,,  instale el escritorio kde en una inspiron y nomas no me asigna ip
<Borreguito> ando en eso.. a ver que onda
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borreguito no te detecta automaticamente la config?.
<Borreguito> pues nadamas dice "configurando wireless" pero no configura nada
<Borreguito> ahorita tengo ethernet..deja quito el cable y regreso....
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borreguito la cosa es que tome primero tu antena wireless la pc en si!
<Borre_> clon de Borreguito
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ me di cuenta!
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ desde cual andas metido? eth0 o inalambrico?
<Borre_> estaba conectado con ethernet..
<Borre_> bueno..ahorita cambie de PC.
<Borre_> pero en la mini inspiron nomas no pela la wifi
<buzz_> wenas
<noseasasi> buzz_: buenasss
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ en la parte de hard te dice que esta todo o que te falta la antena wireless de tu inspiron?
<Borre_> mi manager de conexiones si me muestra mi red....
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ y ai no comprobaste si conecta?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ comproba un poco si te figuran con esta line: lshw -C network
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ obviamente es en konsole ;)
<Borre_> ok
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Borre_ pudiste o no?
<german27> buenos dias
<morfeo> mi endemoniada tarjeta de video no anda, ningun driver me funca, alguien ayudeme!
<noseasasi> pistas?
<morfeo> noseasasi: es conmigo_?
<noseasasi> si eres el endemoniado si.  ;-)
<morfeo> XD el endemoniado es mi tarjeta grafica
<morfeo> tengo una nvidia 8400m
<morfeo> tengo una nvidia 8400m
<morfeo> regalame un segundo reiniciare para ver si esta nueva configuracion funciono
<morfeo> noseasasi: no funciono :(
<morfeo> seniores como le hago me cambio de distro?, es que antes si me funcionaba pero cuando actualice a 11.04 ya jamas tuve asceleracion grafica :(
<noseasasi> morfeo: exactamente cúal es el problema? que dice lspci
<noseasasi> dmesg?
<morfeo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<noseasasi> los controladores son descargados de nvidia?
<noseasasi> 64 bits ó 32
<morfeo> primero lo hice con sistema-administracion-controladores adisionales. pero no funciono, decia que estaba instalado pero no en uso, ayer descargue el de nvidia y ahora que la quise arrancar no me dejo, tuve que ararncar en modo grafico seguro, es 64 bits
<morfeo> dmseg me da mucho texto que se borra de la terminal
<noseasasi> uhmmm, se me escapa, yo haría cosas que ya has hecho....
<morfeo> como le hago?, no quiero migrar asia otra distro :(
 * morfeo se va defraudado :(
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo no te instala el driver o esta instalado y te da error?
<morfeo> me da error [Shadow_Hearth]
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo error al instalar o cual es el error?
<morfeo> cuando logra arrancar dice que no esta siendo usado, hace meses busque informacion y decia que habia un bug con las tarjetas nvidia, cuando recien salio maverick, ahora cuando trato de instalarlo al arrancar se cuelga, no arranca, lo arranco en modo grafico seguro
<morfeo> y dice que si quiero configurar el x file, o que ubuntu lo configure predeterminado (Generico), entre otras cosas, y le doy cualquiera de los dos pero solo en generico arranca
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ya estoy harto y al parecer nadie lo ha podido resolver, porque ayer vi a uno que decia que se iva con fedora, wacala, mejor migro a devian o a arch
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo aver fijate haciendo Ctrl+Alt+F6 y logueate en modo texto y hace esto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arp-> morfeo
<arp-> que problema tiene?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> y reinicia! morfeo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo yo tengo la 11.04 con una nvidia 6600GT
<arp-> ja
<morfeo> arp-: mi nvidia no agarra ningun driver
<arp-> eso se arregla facil
<arp-> yo ya lo arregle
<arp-> los drivers del repositorio no sirven
<arp-> te va decir siempre que "no estan en uso"
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]:  dame un segundo solo termino de hacer el backup de archivos
<arp-> la solucion es facil..
<morfeo> arp-: [Shadow_Hearth] ayudenme entonces XD
<arp-> bajas el driver oficial de la web de nvidia
<arp-> arrancas en modo seguro
<morfeo> ya lo hice, y con esa si dio el pencaso, ya no trabajo
<arp-> previamente desintalando TODO driver de repositorio
<morfeo> haaa eso no lo hice :(
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- yo no tengo los drivers oficiales de la pagina de nvidia y ando con la grafica instalada!
<arp-> depende la tarjeta
<arp-> igualmente..
<arp-> yo tengo los ultimos drivers de nividia (que son mas nuevos que los de repositorio)
<morfeo> haber, solo no se vayan porque cuando me dejan solo me quedo topado :(
<arp-> y me anda perfecto , una GeForece 7025 onboard
<arp-> lo mismo para una GeForece 6200
<arp-> 11.04 tiene ese problema
<arp-> no es novedad
<arp-> y la explicacion a ese problema es muy simple
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo Si los descarga del sitio de Nividia tiene que configurarlos porque no vienen preparados como paquete para Debian.
<[Shadow_Hearth]> La forma más fácil y efectiva que conozco es abrir la terminal (menú accesorios) y copiar y pegar en orden estos dos comandos:
<[Shadow_Hearth]> $ sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<[Shadow_Hearth]> $ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Luego se cierra la sesión y se reinicia el entorno gráfíco con Alt Ctrl Retroceso.
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Más detalles en la Guía Ubuntu.
<arp-> apartir de los ultimos kernel, han enbebido los drivers de nvidia para FB
<arp-> y entran en conflicto con los de X
<arp-> por eso no los levanta
<arp-> el driver oficial de nvidia, en el proceso de instalacion desactiva el FB
<arp->  y entonces levantan bien
<noseasasi> arp_: interesante...
<arp-> otra solucion
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: puedo reiniciar el modo grafico sin reiniciar la maquina?
<arp-> que yo la hice por otros motivos de paso
<arp-> me compile un kernel a medida, y tome la precaucion de no meter soporte de FB Build-in
<arp-> osea por modulo, para poder quitarlo a gusto
<arp-> y que no moleste
<arp-> en fin.
<arp-> morfeo ubuntu x32 o x64?
<morfeo> 64 arp-
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: te esperaremos XD
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo naaa ya volvi
<[Shadow_Hearth]> tenia mute de 1m 0s
<morfeo> arp-:  intentare primero la idea de [Shadow_Hearth] luego la tuya por ser mas extensa XD
<arp-> tenes coneccion por red
<[Shadow_Hearth]> por flood dice que!
<arp-> cableada?
<morfeo> arp-: wireless
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> porque?
<arp-> por que si no.. te lo hago x ssh
<arp-> en modo seguro..
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo no podes usar RJ45 de eth0
<arp-> pero deberias hacerlo vos
<morfeo> si [Shadow_Hearth]
<morfeo> arp-: lo hare yo, solo demen la guia
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo falla tu placa de red?
<arp-> es la unica forma de aprender a sulucionarte los problemas
<morfeo> pero ya comence el backup asi que solo espero que termine ok?
<arp-> que placa tenes
<arp-> una GeForece 6600 PCI-E?
<morfeo> de red?
<morfeo> no GeForce 8400 M GS creo
<morfeo> del gs al final no estoy seguro dame un segundo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- el tiene una: nvidia 8400m
<arp-> ah
<arp-> una notebook?
<morfeo> sony vaio
<arp-> claro
<morfeo> arp-: si gs al final
<arp-> por eso es M
<morfeo> perdon [sha
<arp-> Mobil
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]:
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> ha siempre me pregunte porque tan largo el nombre
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo callate que el mio es una gforce 6600 GT :$
<morfeo> arp-: [Shadow_Hearth] lo que pasa es que tengo muchas cosas por aprender, por eso es que no avanso por mi mismo
<arp-> te voy a buscar el driver
<arp-> correcot para tu placa
<arp-> dame un segundo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo che vos tenes el : build-essential -----> instalado no?
<morfeo> arp-: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-64-280.13.rum
<morfeo> ayer lo baje he hizo que mi maquina pataliara :(
<arp-> aca esta
<arp-> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/285.05.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: mmm creo que si, no recuerdo si lo instale en esta version
<arp-> ese es el driver exacto para una 8400M GS
<morfeo> arp-: no es la misma que te puse?
<arp-> baja esa x las dudas
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo sabes como instalar un .run no?
<morfeo> arp-:  descargando...
<morfeo> sh ./nombre_archivo
<morfeo> creo [Shadow_Hearth]
<morfeo> pero al instalarlo me pide que me salga del modo grafico y eso solo en las tty?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.08-pkg1.run para intalar
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo ejemplo!
<arp-> no
<arp-> espra un poco morfeo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<arp-> primero baja el que te di
<morfeo> ok esta descargando
<arp-> luego vas a desintalar todo loq ue tenga que ver con nvidia de repositorio
<morfeo> pero mi conexion es una porqueria asi que tenganme pasiencia :(
<morfeo> y si no arranca el modo grafico como hablamos?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo incluyendo: nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-kernel-common
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: como los desinstalo?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo luego de descargar los drivers desinstalas todo y luego le das al Ctrl+Alt+F1 y colocas esto: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" <--- sin comillas
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: para detener las x
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo anda al synaptic para desinstalarlos! a todos los drivers de nvidia!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ahorita?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo desinstala todo lo de Nvidia cuando termine de descargar el otro!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ok
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo cualquier duda consulta a la sala  (:))
<morfeo> hey pero no se vayan
<morfeo> que luego nadie me dice nada
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo yo te ando leyendo.  no me voy a ningun sitio!
<[Shadow_Hearth]> por ahora
<morfeo> orale perfecto, solo me faltan 40 mins :\
<arp-> dame un seg morfeo
 * [Shadow_Hearth] maldito ingles!
<arp-> morfeo
<morfeo> diga arp-
<arp-> sudo apt-get install apetitude
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<morfeo> arp-: ahorita?
<arp-> eso
<arp-> sep
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- no sera sudo apt-get upgrade o sudo apt-get update
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- en algunas versiones se dejaron de usar aptitude por apt-get
<morfeo> ya esta arp- , jajjaj no se pusieron de acuerdo XD
<morfeo> haber y eso para que lo necesitaba?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo el sudo apt-get install aptitude no recuerdo. pero para unas instalaciones te sirve :D
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: orale, en fin no creo que me haga estorbo, y cuale s la diferencia con apt-get o no es parecido?
<arp-> no [Shadow_Hearth]
<arp-> ...
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo algunas cosas son "sudo aptitude install" y otras instalas con "sudo apt-get install"
<arp-> es por otro motivo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo y en fedora es con "sudo yump install"
<arp-> fedora usa yum
<arp-> algo horroroso
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- yep! pero usa!
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- que le vamos a hacer!
<arp-> es malisimo yum
<arp-> y sumado a eso
<arp-> los RPM detestables
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- aveces se usan bastantes los RPM, pero es engorroso y pedante lidiar con ellos!
<morfeo> No pues nunca me intereso fedora, un tiempo intente con arch, pero luego regrese a ubuntu
<dimitruss> buenos dias tengo dos problemas uno de controlador grafico envidia y otro de imagenes ,bueno empesemos por el de imagenes uso el calc del openoffice y quiero sacar la imagen de barras osea el estadistco y llevarlo a una imgane ejm .jpg .png y trato de copiarlo a gimp o inkscape pero no jala la imagen como podria volver imagen ese cuadro estadistico alguna opcion?
<arp-> enf in
<arp-> ya instalaste aptitude?
<morfeo> si arp-
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> dimitruss: clic derecho guardar graficos no se puede?
<arp-> pone: sudo aptitude search nvidia
<morfeo> ok arp-
<arp-> y decime que paquee aparecen con "i"
<morfeo> i   nvidia-173                      - Controlador Xorg NVIDIA binario, módulo de
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> i A nvidia-settings                 - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics dr
<arp-> te falta un pedazo del nombre
<arp-> ahora lo que tenes que hacer es
<morfeo> solo eso veo, hare mas grande la terminal
<arp-> ir a Controladores Adicionales, donde instalas los nvidia de repo
<arp-> y poner desintalar al que tengas
<morfeo> i A nvidia-settings                                - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<dimitruss> morfeo, no pero dice que no hay ningun objeto en el portapapeles
<morfeo> i A nvidia-settings                                - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> dimitruss: da clic sobre el grafico hasta que apresca seleccionada, luego clic derecho y en el menu contextual guardar graficos
<morfeo> bueno con las imagenes me funciona
<morfeo> arp-: aun no ha descargado el driver, lo hago ya?
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero no Reincias
<morfeo> y si se cuelga?
<arp-> si te lo pidiera
<arp-> no se cuelga
<morfeo> haber un comando por si se cuelga y tengo que reconfigurar las x, no vaya a ser XD
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- te consulto, vos sabes como colocar un lanzador o un adicional en el boton derecho escritorio?? por si acaso sabes como añadirlo!!
<arp-> nmo
<arp-> no va pasa rnada hasta que reinicies
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> arp-: lo selecciono y le doy eliminar?, porque desinstalar no esta :\
<arp-> [Shadow_Hearth]
<arp-> si morfeo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- señor!
<arp-> [Shadow_Hearth], se puede claro, no tengo ahora en mente rapidamente donde era que se agregaba
<arp-> no uso mucho X
<arp-> todo consola
<morfeo> arp-: en consola estas ahora?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- podes brindarme una ayuda. si podes te lo agradeceria!. se que sos de la vieja escuela del "modo texto" como muchos tantos que manejan desde hace mucho GNU
<arp-> nop
<arp-> estoy en una maquina con winchot
<dimitruss> la verda no me aparece ese menu contextual seria algo asi como una caja se menus pero me salen otras opciones donde puedo subir un grafico asi como pastebin pero para graficos?
<dimitruss> morfeo,
<arp-> [Shadow_Hearth] decime?
<morfeo> dimitruss: quieres subir una imagen asi como un pastebin?, tambien existe imagebin.com XD, es lo mismo solo que para imagenes
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- sobre eso que te explicaba anteriormente me referia amigo!
<morfeo> arp-: estoy desinstalando te aviso cuando termine
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> dimitruss: estoy probando a ver si yo puedo es que calc no mucho lo he usado
<arp-> [Shadow_Hearth] al menu de texto ese que queres?
<dimitruss> exacto y donde haces tus estadisticas y todo eso , bueno aprender a usar linux es usarlo completamente
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- al menu de textos del boton derecho cuando le das boton derecho al escritorio. ( quiero lograr algo semi parecido al que tiene Nubuntu 8.12g cuando le das boton derecho al escritorio )
<arp-> se
<arp-> eso son agregados adicionales
<arp-> deberias googlearlo .. no es nada raro
<dimitruss> yo llevo ya 5 años con linux pero no me he metido mucho en estas cuestiones , todo es serivios firewall demonios montaje pero la usabilidad un poko que la deje de lado
<arp-> el problema es de estas distribuciones
<arp-> todo muy resuelto en lo grafico
<morfeo> dimitruss: podes copiarla y pegarla en gimp
<arp-> antes las cosas eran mas a mano...
<arp-> la mejor manera de aprender...
<arp-> la potencia de linux esta en la consola
<arp-> las X son una extension para facilitar muchas cosas y dar un entorno desktop usable
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- es que no tengo la manera ni la forma de como googlearlos!. si tuviera las palabras claves eberia de serme mas facil. pero no tengo la manera ni nada por el estilo amigo
<dimitruss> morfeo, no
<arp-> usa las mismas palabras que usaria cualquiera
<morfeo> dimitruss: lo acabo de hacer, copialo al portapapeles, abri gimp y ctrl v
<dimitruss> puede que haya dejado de cargar algunas cosas al inicio para hacerlo mas veloz , creo que el portapales lo desactive , estoy usando ubuntu 10.04
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- la pregunta es cuales?. si desconosco como se le llama al menu desplegable o a la barra esa del boton derecho del escritorio!. no se como se hizo eso en Nubuntu amigo
<arp-> http://putolinux.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/como-anadir-funcionalidades-al-menu-contextual-del-boton-derecho-en-gnome/
<arp-> sera eso?
<arp-> :P
<arp-> mira que simple
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- aper. veamos si es lo que te estube preguntando
<arp-> por ahi sacas alguna idea
<morfeo> arp-: nunca termino de desinstalarse :\
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- talves. sea de utilidad. aun no revise la web ahora la reviso. sino creeria que no me entendiste :S
<morfeo> arp-:  ya estuvo
<morfeo> :)
<arp-> o
<arp-> morfeo listo?
<arp-> se desintalo?
<morfeo> la descarga aun me faltan 6 mins
<morfeo> la desinstalacion perfcecta
<arp-> ok
<arp-> verifiquemos
<arp-> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<morfeo> por cierto pide que reinicie
<arp-> a er que aparece con "i"
<arp-> no reinicies
<arp-> cerra la ventanta y listo
<morfeo> pi  nvidia-settings                                - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<arp-> sep
<arp-> y el otro?
<morfeo> i   nvidia-common                                  - Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<morfeo> i   nvidia-current                                 - Controlador Xorg NVIDIA binario, módulo del núcleo y bib
<arp-> ese sigue
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<morfeo> se liberaran 152 megas!
<arp-> ok
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- algo asi como esto queria saber como se hacia amigo: http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/nubuntu.png
<morfeo> oye que cuesta que se desinstalen estos paquetes
<arp-> y we
<morfeo> dimitruss: http://imagebin.org/177528
<arp-> si te enteindo [Shadow_Hearth]
<arp-> menu contextual del boton derecho
<morfeo> eso responde tus dos preguntas
<[Shadow_Hearth]> pero?
<arp-> pero nada
<arp-> revisa la web que te di
<arp-> hace algo de mencion a eso
<arp-> google "agregar funciones menu contextual ubuntu"
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo que es la estrellita roja que tenes al costado del xchat??
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: en teporia es para disminuir y aumentar el brillo, pero como no tenia el driver instalado jamas me funciono, a cada rato me repito que la quitare pero me da hueva al final XD
<morfeo> teoria*
<dimitruss> morfeo cuando doy click dercho ala imagen no me aparece guardar en el portapaples o guardar de alguna forma solo me sale : cut copy paste
<dimitruss> ole ofeject
<morfeo> dimitruss: copy=copiar a portapapeles
<morfeo> o ctrl+v
<morfeo> perdon ctrl + c
<morfeo> arp-: YA TUVO
<morfeo> dimitruss: ahorita estamos haciendo lo de la nvidia por si quieres seguir, me imagino que es tu mismo caso
<morfeo> perodn las mayusq
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo yankie? o tenes el teclado nomas yankie?
<morfeo> vieron el monton de aplicaciones que estaba corriendo?, aveces pienso que mi maquina me dira: "Ya dejame en paz!"
<arp-> morfeo
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: mi teclado es el gringo, no porque soy masl lantindio que todos ustedes XD
<morfeo> arp-: ?
<arp-> listo el ultimo apt-get
<arp-> ?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo mas que?.
<morfeo> si arp- , tambien la descarga
<dimitruss> morfeo, http://imagebin.org/177529
<morfeo> latindio, latin hermano
<arp-> ok
<arp-> verifiquemos
<arp-> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<morfeo> dimitruss: copy!, dale copy!, copy en ingles es copiar, y lo guarda en el portapapeles
<dimitruss> ya bueno vamos con lo de envidia , si existe , en el ubuntu 11.04 ya existe un driver para mi tarjeta grafica nvidia pero no aparece en las fuentes para 10.04
<[Shadow_Hearth]> dimitruss cuantas ventanas podes querer abiertas? :D
<dimitruss> pereo al pegar no pasa nada si ya see
<morfeo> pi  nvidia-settings                                - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<dimitruss> ahorita tengo unas 10 o 12
<morfeo> i   nvidia-common                                  - Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<dimitruss> aunque por le general uso 5
<morfeo> ctrl+v para pegar
<[Shadow_Hearth]> dimitruss jdownloader viejo? osea .deb o la new version?
<dimitruss> la nueva estoy usuando
<morfeo> dimitruss: en gimp, dale clic derecho, despues pegar como, ahi como nueva capa, no mejor como nueva imagen
<dimitruss> se agrega un apt de la pagina
<dimitruss> voy ha probar
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: sos mero curioso XD
<morfeo> arp-: ?
<dimitruss> no hay imagenes para copiar en el portapapeles
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo por algo se sabe mas sobre las cosas. la curiosidad mato al gato y embarazo a la empleada. pero curioseando se aprenden muchas cosas!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ;)
<dimitruss> jjaja
<[Shadow_Hearth]> dimitruss pegate un tiro en las bolas papa xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<dimitruss> esa repuesta me da puede ser po la verion del open office
<dimitruss> jjajajaj jode ruqe dolor
<dimitruss> si estoy preguntando es que ya probe lo que conosco
<morfeo> dimitruss: pero si podes hacer copy-paste?
<morfeo> arp-: ?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: jajaja estoy ciendo un pequeno puntero junto al xchat, y ese no estaba ayer, de que es?
<dimitruss> si
<morfeo> viendo*
<dimitruss> si de internet y de texto tambien
<morfeo> dimitruss: ni idea :\
<dimitruss> sabes creo que me paso al libre office
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo otra ves me baneo por color! encima!
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo carajo!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: jajaj y [porque te bannean?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo vos seguro lo añadiste haciendo boton derecho sobre la barra
<morfeo> dimitruss: yo tengo libre, vos?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: tons ni idea
<morfeo> hey entonces/
<morfeo> y mi nvidia?
<dimitruss> openoffice gracias por la ayuda respecto a lo grafico tendre que actualizar mis fuentes poner una nueva linea de apt
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo captura de puntero a de ser!
<morfeo> dimitruss: creo saber porque
<dimitruss> mi nvidia funciona en 11.04 pero no en 10.04
<morfeo> tienes seleccionado el fondo del grafico
<arp-> morfeo
<morfeo> selecciona el grafico en si
<arp-> disculpa
<arp-> regrese
<morfeo> ok arp-  no problem
<arp-> a ver
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: como lo quito?
<arp-> reincia la maquina
<morfeo> te doy de nuevo los i?
<arp-> y volve aca
<[Shadow_Hearth]> ya regreso chicos, voy a tomar un tereré!
<arp-> si es que termino de bajarte el driver
<morfeo> ok bendicoines [Shadow_Hearth]
<morfeo> si pero aun no termino el backup
<morfeo> dame unos mins
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo anda posicionate sobre el puntero y dale boton derecho y fijate si te dice: "Quital Del Panel"
<morfeo> 10 para ser exacto
<dimitruss> probare de nuevo
<morfeo> dimitruss: ok
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: bloquear panel dice nada mas :\
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo soy ateo! ( no da para que me digan bendiciones xD ) hahahhaa
<morfeo> arp-: viste que aun habian dos i?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo no dice quitar?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: lo siento... por ti y tu alma
<morfeo> no [Shadow_Hearth]
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo hahahahahha! sos religioso ahora?
<morfeo> si dice pero esta mas negro como no seleccionable
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo que raro!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: toda la vida he creido en la existencia de un ser superior poderoso y creador
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: porque?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo puras dudas mias!
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: preguntale a tu madresita bella (Es con respeto), y veras que la persona que mas queres si cree,
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo existen muchas cosas. en la vida. lo usual. lo superior y lo inferior!
<morfeo> y estamos?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> todo existe! pero hoy dia la sociedad se fue al dientre!
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo bancame un touch cuate.
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: no entendi :(
<morfeo> arp-: reinicio con las dos i que tengo/
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo que ya venia te decia!
<morfeo> orale ta weno :)
<morfeo> arp-: ?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> morfeo
<arp-> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<arp-> a ver que quedo con "i"
<morfeo> i   nvidia-common                                  - Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<morfeo>            
<morfeo> p   nvidia-glx-96-dev                              - Paquete de transición para nvidia-glx-96-dev
<morfeo> arp-:
<morfeo> arp-: reinicio?
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<morfeo> arp-: hecho
<arp-> ok
<arp-> reinicia
<morfeo> ya vuelvo ;)
<[Shadow_Hearth]> zurdito a vos te conosco!
<jskywalker> en 400 mil millones de años la via lactea chocara con la galaxia andromeda
<jskywalker> estamos fritos
<morfeo> arp-: me costo un  huevo reiniciar
<morfeo> no me arranco a la primera
<morfeo> me toco reconfigurar el x file de nuevo Ñç
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo pero?
<morfeo> aqui toy :D
<morfeo> ahora que seniores
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo pero andubo o te sigue dando error?
<morfeo> no pues no he instalado el nuevo driver aun
<morfeo> lo instalo ya?
<morfeo> no me habia fijado que ahora en controladore sadisionales salen otros :\
<morfeo> arp-: [Shadow_Hearth]  y ahora/
<morfeo> tengo hambre
<morfeo> diganme luego para irme a almorzar XD
<[Shadow_Hearth]> :D
<morfeo> :\
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: lo instalo ya?
<morfeo> detengo las x, me paso a un tty y lo instalo/
<morfeo> ?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo no tenes mas i¿?
<arp-> morfeo
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: no
<morfeo> arp-: ?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora lo que vas hacer es lo siguiente
<morfeo> procedo?
<morfeo> ok digame
<arp-> vas a estar solito en una consola
<arp-> sin ayuda..
<morfeo> huy que meyo
<arp-> vas a tener que instalarte el driver
<morfeo> aja
<arp-> sin las X
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<arp-> nah
<arp-> nop
<morfeo> tons/
<arp-> sabes donde tenes tu archivo .run
<arp-> ?
<morfeo> si
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo antes Ctrl+Alt+F1 para ir a consola!
<arp-> abri una terminal y anda a la carpeta
<arp-> del archivo
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- seria mas comodo si lo hace en modo texto que aprenda :D
<morfeo> ahi toy
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: :\
<[Shadow_Hearth]>  (:))
<morfeo> XD
<morfeo> ahora arp- ?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> anda a la carpeta en modo texto
<arp-> ah eso me rferia
<arp-> referia
<arp-> xD
<morfeo> arp-: estoy en una terminal, en la direccion de la carpeta
<morfeo> o lo hago en tty?
<arp-> nah
<arp-> ahi esta
<morfeo> si
<arp-> a ver  lista los archivos
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo con Ctrl+Alt+F1 tenes que ir al modo texto
<arp-> como se llama?
<morfeo> -rw-r--r-- 1 morfeo morfeo   56674677 2011-10-05 11:45 NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
 * morfeo siente que no le tienen fe
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> XD
<arp-> bueno
<morfeo> ok
<arp-> vas a reiniciar y en el menu de Grub vas a elejir el Modo de Recupracion
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: se me hace que solo me queres dejar soo en la oscura tty :\
<arp-> una vez que arranca ese modo..
<morfeo> aja
<arp-> elejis en el menu que te va dar
<arp-> una Shell
<morfeo> ok
<arp-> y vas a quedar en una consola con # (root)
<morfeo> ok
<arp-> en esa consola te vas a dirigir a tu carpeta
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo no es eso boludo!
<arp-> y vas a ejecutar: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: XD
<morfeo> aja
<morfeo> arp-:  aja
<arp-> vas a Aceptar
<arp-> todo lo que te dice
<morfeo> aja
<arp-> ignoras los posibles errores
<arp-> y le das para adelante
<morfeo> aja
<arp-> antes de eso
<morfeo> ?
<arp-> necesitas tener instalado un par de cosas
<arp-> para aseguriarnos...
 * morfeo esta pegado al monitor para entender las instrucciones
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo ---> <arp-> vas a Aceptar todo lo que te dice: <------ hasta si te dice: "Vas a romper todo tu computador" xDDDDD
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: estoy desesperado quiza lo haga jajaj
<arp-> necesitas todo al dia.. sobretodo el kernel
<arp-> para no tener que hacerlo 2 veces
<morfeo> arp-: ejecutando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> arp-, sería realmente necesario dist-upgrade?
<cousteau> eso no es para actualizar la versión? o creo que me estoy liando
<arp-> sep
<arp-> no
<arp-> no actualiza la version
<arp-> ...
<cousteau> sip, me estoy liando
<morfeo> arp-: 39 mins?, si ayer hice update y upgrade :\
<arp-> ok
<arp-> xD
<morfeo> y tengo hambre
<morfeo> :\
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo y yo hice " sudo rm -rRfv / " :P
<morfeo> sera que en todo lo que descarga voy a comer?
<arp-> xD
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: que hace?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- que haga eso el morfeo XD
<morfeo> borra todo?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: :S
<morfeo> arp-: ire a comer, vengo en unas minutos vale?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo bonapetid
<morfeo> de todas formas esta vaina esta descargando nose que, si se supone que esta actualizada
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ;)
<morfeo> arp-: ya estuvo
<morfeo> tambien el sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<morfeo> reinicio e instalo?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: ya se quito la onda del mouse, nose que sera XD
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo :P seguro andaba dando vueltas con la config anterior de tu sistema. y la estrellita roja? se fue al joraca?
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: la dejare ahi, es que la uso, talvez zon el driver si funcione
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo pregunto. tenes un funcionamiento de la nvidia?
<morfeo> no viejo
<morfeo> ya que actualice seguire con los pasos que me dijo arp-
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo osea te abre el de sistema-administracion-NVIDIA X Server Settings
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo vale chabal
<morfeo> ya regre
<[Shadow_Hearth]> morfeo exitos"!
<ivedci89-desktop> con una sola salida de vídeo se puede comandar dos monitores difererrentes?
 * morfeo mira a su alrededor a ver si algo se esta quemando en su maquina o todo va bien
<jskywalker> si se puede con un cable especial
<morfeo> todo va bien
<ivedci89-desktop> ok... cómo se llama ése cable?
<ivedci89-desktop> jskywalker:
<jskywalker> no lo se
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bueno...
<jskywalker> solo di en el centro tecnologico
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> morfeo
<jskywalker> que necesitas un cable para conectar dos monitores y listo
<arp-> y?
<morfeo> arp-: nose, como se si funciono?, me dio un chingo de errores
 * [Shadow_Hearth] jskywalker y que se la banque tu placa de video ;)
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> hasta me dejo en un tipo bucle del que hasta como a los 100 enters me dejo salir :(
<arp-> a ver contame
<morfeo> ni idea
<jskywalker> banque?
<morfeo> primero me dijo que estaba ejecutando en nivel uno creo y que asi no podria y nose que mas
<morfeo> le dije que si como vos me dijsite
<[Shadow_Hearth]> jskywalker osea que soporte ;)
<jskywalker> aaa
<arp-> bien
<jskywalker> pues
<morfeo> luego segui diciendo que si a todos los errores en fin ya habia haceptado varios
<jskywalker> en mi portatil que tiene una verguenza de placa intel
<jskywalker> le conecto el cable y listo
<morfeo> despues solo me dejo en  un bucle justo antes de configurar las x
<arp-> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arp-> morfeo eso
<[Shadow_Hearth]> jskywalker no vas a jugar con una placa que sea obsoleta y quieras meterle 2 monitor's
<morfeo> arp-: ya lo tengo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bien
<morfeo> ahora?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> arp- eso le dije cuando empeso ya. que tenia que tener instalado el "build-essential"
<arp-> ahora anda al menu de Sistema
<morfeo> [Shadow_Hearth]: si, lo recuerdo
<morfeo> aja arp-
<arp-> busca en administracion o por ahi el Nvidia X Config
<morfeo> en preferencias hay uno
<morfeo> pero en administracion no
<arp-> se
<arp-> abrilo
<morfeo> ya
<arp-> fijate en el estatus
<arp-> si marca el modulo
<morfeo> estatus?
<arp-> en la pestaña de Status
<arp-> hay una serie de informacion apenas lo abris
<morfeo> O.o no tengo pestana estatus
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> apenas lo abris que dice
<arp-> ?
<morfeo> Nvidia driver version: 285.05.09
<arp-> se
<morfeo> Operating sistem
<morfeo> Linux-x86_64
<morfeo> display name: morfeo-VGN-SZ650N:0
<morfeo> server version number: 11.0
<arp-> se
<morfeo> server vendor string: The X.Org Foundation
<morfeo> server vendor version: 1.10.1 (11001000)
<morfeo> nv-control: 1.27
<arp-> se
<morfeo> version!, se me escapo el version a la anterior
<morfeo> entonces ya esta?
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> ahora cerra esa ventana
<arp-> y abri una terminal
<morfeo> ok
<arp-> pone: cd /etc/X11
<morfeo> ahie stoy
<arp-> cat xorg.conf
<morfeo> ya abri el archivo que quieres ver?
<arp-> fiajte abajo de todo
<arp-> dice Display:
<arp-> copiame apartir de ahi
<morfeo> SubSection     "Display"
<morfeo>         Depth       24
<morfeo>     EndSubSection
<morfeo> EndSection
<morfeo> esa arp-
<morfeo> ?
<mimecar> morfeo: usa pastebin para poner texto
<morfeo> mimecar: ok, lo siento
<arp-> subi todo
<mimecar> han sido pocas líneas, has tenido suerte y no ha saltado kubot
<arp-> a pastebin
<morfeo> ok ahorita
<morfeo> http://pastebin.com/FVx5YzSG
<morfeo> arp-: , mimecar ok tendre mas cuidado
<arp-> bien
<mimecar> puedes poner el texto que quieras, pero tiene consecuencias :P
<arp-> morfeo
<morfeo> arp-: eso es todo?, es que tengo que ir a una reunion :P
<arp-> te voy a explicar algo
<morfeo> diga
<morfeo> mimecar: jaja ok
<morfeo> digame
<arp-> con el driver oficial, cuando vallas a Controladores Adicionales
<arp-> siempre te va decir que no esta en uso
<arp-> por una razon obvia..
<arp-> no es de repositorio
<arp-> asi que eso no es referencia
<arp-> lo que si es referencia es el Nvidia X Config
<arp-> la resolucion es correcta?
<morfeo> si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora proba un yotube
<arp-> youtube en pantalla completa
<morfeo> que veo?
<morfeo> XD
<arp-> cualquier cosa...
<arp-> quiero ver si se te corta el video
<omikron4> si sirve tengo que decir que con el 11.10 ya no necesito colocar el driver de nvidia... y tiene el 3d y los efectos.. lo digo porque sale en 8 dias
<mimecar> omikron4: es mejor esperar un par de semanas desde que se publica
<morfeo> omikron4: la 11.10 sale en 10 dias?
<arp-> eso de pasarse a remas tan recientes.. despues tiene problemas gratis
<arp-> en fin
<omikron4> mimecar: yo tengo la diaria desde la alpha 3
<arp-> morfeo que era lo que antes no te andaba
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que no te salgan problemas
<arp-> ja
<morfeo> arp-: era muy lenta la maquina, se que puede dar mas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> proba eso que te dije
<arp-> a ver..
<morfeo> arp-: se ve uva, pero si se corta
<morfeo> jajaj pero es por mi conexion basura
<arp-> ok
<arp-> claro
<arp-> eso te iba a decir
<morfeo> arp-:  mil gracias me tengo que ir, disculpa que solo me vaya :P
<morfeo> arp-:  mil gracias me tengo que ir, disculpa que solo me vaya :P
<arp-> pone algo que no requiera tanta velocidad
<arp-> ok
<morfeo> arp-: mil gracias y bendiciones
<arp-> salu2
<morfeo> despues veo in the end de linking poark
<arp-> esta gente que no paga
<arp-> :P
<Decepticon> buenas tardes!,  necesito ayuda para sincronizar ipod de 5G en ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> Decepticon: qué iOS usa esa madre¿
<xangua> así crudo pa'que me entiendas, y si hablo contigo no con Alguien o Nadie
<Decepticon> ioS, disculpa pero no entiendo eso¿_
<cousteau> iOS es el sistema operativo de los iphone, ipod e ipad
<Decepticon> ahhhhhhhhhhhh!, LO USABA EN WINDOWS 7, LO SINCRONIZABA ALLI PERO YA LO FORMATIE
<Decepticon> con su silencio veo la respuesta
<Decepticon> gracias d todas maneras!
<ing_> buenas
<ing_> tengo una pregunta
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon no te logre leer, podes repetir de nuevo por favor
<ing_> como pongo servidor para urban terror
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: hola!, yo tengo un ipod de 5G, necesito sincronizarlo en ubuntu 10.04, ya esta formateado el ipod pero he usado rhytmox, amarok y gtkipod y nada
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con esto x favor!
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon dame un seg-
<xangua> y qué ios usa esa madre Decepticon ¿ otra vez
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: ok! dale
<Decepticon> itunes
<Decepticon> xp y mac
<xangua> que versión de iOS
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon no te toma el ubuntu tu  ipod 5G?
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: si lo lee y diske hay mp3 alli pero cuando trato de usarlo nada, es como si no hubiera nada y veo en los detalles del ipod y nada, parece vacio
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon formateaste el equipo desde windows o desde el mismo aparato?
<Decepticon> aqui en ubuntu
<mimecar> formatea desde el ipod
<Decepticon> ok! eso no lo sabia , vieron alli va un error.
<Decepticon> va
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon entra al synaptic y decime si tiene instaldo el: "libimobiledevice"
<Decepticon> chuzo y como sea hace jajjajajajaja
<mimecar> entras en el centro de software y escribes el nombre del programa
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: si! lo instale el lunes
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon tiene bien instaldo? chequea eso!
<Decepticon> mimecar: es formatear el ipod, eso del centro de software lo se.
<Decepticon> en vez de formatear sera resetear
<xangua> chequea¿¿ quieres un cheque [Shadow_Hearth] ¿
<[Shadow_Hearth]> xangua no!!!!. le digo que se fije. ( chequee = fijarse. observar. verificar )
<mimecar> Decepticon: el ipod tendrá que formatear con el sistema de archivos que quiere
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon aun asi no te toma el ipod teniendo el libimobiledevice
<man1-69> hola a todos?
<mimecar> [Shadow_Hearth]: el iphone si que le aparece en el ordenador
<mimecar> y le pasa canciones
<Decepticon> ok! miren yalo resetie y esta como la primera vez q lo compre con las mismas configuraciones. Lo voy  a conectar
<man1-69> es correcto hablar de bodhi linux en este canal?
<fVckingmania> buenas tardes, como puedo saber el tamanno de una carpeta en la shell????
<fVckingmania> buenas tardes, como puedo saber el tamanno de una carpeta en la shell????
<mimecar> me parece que lo puedes hacer con df
<[Shadow_Hearth]> mimecar la cosa es que cuando te toma te dice con que quieres abrir. de lo cual te dice tambien con que quieres reproducir!
<mimecar> Decepticon: para poner la música en el ipod no tienes que usar itunes?
<Decepticon> bueno eso trato d hacer en ubuntu, itunes nsolo es windows y mac
<fVckingmania> mimecar, nop con df solo me sale el espacio del HDD
<Decepticon> de q manera lo formateao, hay 4 formatos
<mimecar> df nombre de la carpeta
<mimecar> Decepticon: formatea usando las opciones del ipod
<mimecar> no las de ubuntu
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> ya lo resetie desde el mismo ipod
<mimecar> el reset formatea?
<Decepticon> no se
<Decepticon> me lo puso todo como antes
<fVckingmania> mimecar, lo ke me devuelve es la info  de esa particion
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon y que te dice cuando le conectas?
<xangua> una última ves y ya, qué Versión de iOS usa esa madre¿¿
<xangua> lo pregunto porque apple hace lo imposible por impedir que tu aparatito juege con otra cosa que no sean productos de la misma compañia blablabla http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: bueno dice q abrir con rytmox, pero le doy cancelar y uso gtkipod
<Decepticon> xangua: ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, solo es windouuuuxx y mac
<Decepticon> xangua: no existe itunes para linux
<xangua> y sepa la bola si eso funciona porque ya salio iOS 5
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon y que te dice?
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: despues sale el programa gtkipod y trato de agregar como dice un tutorial de ipod 5G y disk lo sincroniza pero cuando veo no hay musia en el ipod
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon usaste el :"gtkpod" para añadir tu ipod para que sincronise?
<mimecar> el ipod funciona y le copias la música
<mimecar> pero no la quiere reproducir..
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: es correcto pero nada cuando la desconecto y voy de lo + alegre a escuchar, resulta que el ipod no hay nada y nisiquiera en el total de disco usado
<mimecar> Decepticon: ¿has conseguido alguna vez poner música sin usar itunes?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon pero es en tu ipod el problema? o cuando conectas para cargar music?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  nunka! lamentablemente pero bueno ha salido bueno el ipod de 5G, no tengo queja
<mimecar> ¿en windows tampoco?
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: pienso que es cuando esta sincronizando segun el gtkipod lo sincroniza pero no le hace efecto al ipod
<mimecar> puede ser que si no la pasas con Itunes el Ipod no la use
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]:  mi ipod anda bien ayer sincronise en windouxxxxxxx 7 y cool
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: ese winoduxxx 7 es de un amigo pero yo uso ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> solución fácil: para la próxima consigue un android
<[Shadow_Hearth]> xangua hahahaha!
<mimecar> o cualquier reproductor de mp3 más barato
<Decepticon> xangua: veo q no tiene nada d espectacular
<mimecar> Decepticon: si no te coge la música, usa itunes con wine
<xangua> entonces necesitas lentes ;)
<Decepticon> eso sirve para ver pelis y ver archivos de adobe
<Decepticon> mimecar:  itunes no agarra con wine, es lo primero q hice
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro?
<[Shadow_Hearth]> mimecar hay atunes = itunes de windows para ubuntu
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon desconocedores mis amigos!
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]:  bueno! normal, no me burlo d eso
<Decepticon> [Shadow_Hearth]: ya lo formatie de las 4 maneras y no agara ninguna plena o mp3
<[Shadow_Hearth]> Decepticon menos yo. todos NO nacemos sabiendo!
<xangua> [Shadow_Hearth]: atunes es solamente un reproductor hecho en java
<xangua> atunes /= itunes
<Decepticon> xangua:  si! es verdad lamentablemente
<[Shadow_Hearth]> :$
<mimecar> Decepticon: ¿lo has formateado de 4 maneras?
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> oigan bueno x alli hablamos
<Decepticon> debo retirarme
<Decepticon> entro dentro de 3 o 4 horas
<Decepticon> saludos
<mimecar> me faltan dos maneras de formatear
<GeeKHA> hla
<GeeKHA> alguien sabe el usuario y clave de ubuntu 10.04 para usarlo como live
<GeeKHA> ???
<GeeKHA> me pide un login y o lo tengo
<GeeKHA> ??
<Inframundo> GeeKHA no tiene porque pedirte!
<GeeKHA> lo pide
<Inframundo> GeeKHA creo que es user user ( osea el usuario idem la pass )
<GeeKHA> ok dejame ver meti otro disco a ver
<GeeKHA> es para realizar un respaldo necesito correrlo en live
<Damuru> muy buenas  tengo una consulta sobre VIRTUALBOX como configuro una impresora por LPT1 tengo una de matriz de punto
<Damuru> alguien tiene idea?
<Damuru> alguien me puede ayudar?
<casa> es peligroso usar cualquier nombre de dominio en el archivo host?
<casa> me refier que sin querer tenia esta config en /etc/hosts
<casa> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<casa> 127.0.1.1       casa    casa
<casa> no no perdon
<casa> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<casa> 127.0.1.1       casa    casa.CASA
<casa> esa
<casa> hay alguien?
<guampa> no pasa nada casa
<casa> guampa, gracias, lo descubri pq no me funcionaba vino-server
<casa> y uno de los daemons no iniciaba pq el nombre de dominio estaba mal escrito
<manuel__> buenas, he tenido inconveniente al intentar instalar ubuntu 11.10, alguien sabe si influye que tenga instalado Win?
<xangua> manuel__: oneiric no está soportado
<cousteau> no, es más bien que 11.10 aún no ha salido, es sólo beta
<xangua> no aquí, en #ubuntu+1 si
<manuel__> mmm ok grs ... será esperar q salga entonces
<Damuru> alguien sabe algo de virtualbox?
<Damuru> que pueda ayudar?
<casa>  tengo un problema con vino-server y vinagre
<casa> me tira este error
<casa> se cerro la conexion con el equipo
<casa> puedo hacer ssh al equipo pero no entrar por vnc
<casa> y no me tira ningun error por terminal
<cousteau> casa, en red local?
<casa> red local, hamachi ,etc
<casa> ahora estoy en local, pero ni caso
<casa> cousteau, no se si tenga que ver esto, pero al iniciar avahi-daemon me tira un
<casa> Restarting Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon: avahi-daemonavahi-daemon disabled because there is a unicast .local domain ... (warning).
<cousteau> hmm, a lo mejor no está el servidor vnc corriendo?
<casa> y como veo eso?
<casa> intente con vino-server
<casa> pero nada
<casa> cousteau, vino-server: command not found
<cousteau> hmm, no tengo servidor de vino aquí
<cousteau> casa, a lo mejor es vino a secas... aunque seguramente sea un servicio
<casa> cousteau, vino-server: unrecognized service
<maxinose> buenas noches!
<casa> maxinose, 0/
<maxinose> ?
<maxinose> buenas noches casa?
<casa> 0/ es alguien saludando
<maxinose> muchas gracias!!!
<cousteau> casa, qué pone dentro de /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop ?
<casa> nada, esta vacio
<cousteau> y te sale algo si escribes `ps aux | grep vino`? (aparte del propio `grep vino`)
<casa> casa      5809  0.0  0.0   3740   776 pts/0    S+   20:10   0:00 grep vino
<cousteau> bueno, pues parece que no tienes vino ejecutándose
<casa> hmmmm es raro que en unos pc funcione nada mas haberlo instalado
<casa> y en otros me pase esto
<cousteau> lo que no entiendo es que ese archivo que te dije esté vacío... ¿qué ubuntu tienes?
<casa> cousteau, huummm sorry me olvide decir que tengo debian
<casa> es que en debian-es nadie contesta
<casa> al abrir avahi me dice
<casa> Falló al conectar con el servidor de Avahi: El demonio no se está ejecutando
<cousteau> casa, bueno, este canal es para ubuntu
<cousteau> así que quizá no consigas ayuda...
<cousteau> bueno, anyway, tienes el paquete "vino" instalado?
<casa> si
<cousteau> hmm
<maxinose> hasta verguenza preguntar me da despues de leer ! lo mio es medio idiota jejjeje  vuelvo cuando terminen jejejej aver si me  pueden dar nua manito!
<maxinose> :)
<casa> pregunta nomas X)
<maxinose> es simple intale ubuntu 11.04 y quiero dejar mi escritorio 3d  jajjajaja
<maxinose> estuve intentando pero   nop!
<casa> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<cousteau> casa, hmm, parece que el paquete de vino para ubuntu es distinto que para debian; en ubuntu existe el /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop y en debian no
<cousteau> maxinose, compiz no es compatible con unity
<maxinose> muchas gracias!
<maxinose> voy a leer un rato!
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que poner gnome clásico y ahí poner compiz
<casa> cousteau, ok cousteau googleare hasta artarme xD
<maxinose> de verdad gracias! :)
<casa> cousteau, unity usa compiz
<cousteau> (bueno, unity _usa_ compiz... pero si modificas compiz puede dejar de ir unity)
<maxinose> ok si  pero pongo esto  sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-bcop compiz-dev \build-essential libtool \libglul-mesa-dev libxss-dev \libcairo2-dev git-core
<maxinose> y me dice que no tengo el paquete
<cousteau> casa, no estoy seguro, pero quizá el ejecutable de vino sea   /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<casa> cousteau, no del todo, si modificas algo en compiz todo se va al ca****, pero sin cerrar la ventana vas activando todos los efectos nuevamente y finalmente un compiz --replace
<casa> y ya tienes cubo con unity y la prox vez que cambies plugins no se ira todo a la ***
<cousteau> maxinose, creo que el facto !compiz está obsoleto, no te fíes de ese link
<cousteau> casa, ah ok
<maxinose> a no?
<cousteau> (anyway, yo no uso ni compiz ni unity)
<maxinose> y que puedo hacer!
<maxinose> soy totalmente ignorante!
<cousteau> maxinose, quizá este tutorial te valga - http://www.facilware.com/como-activar-el-cubo-de-compiz-con-unity-sin-morir-en-el-intento.html
<casa> cousteau, O.O ha funcionado
<casa> cousteau, era cosa de buscar, que torpe soy
<maxinose> un amigo me abrio los ojos me mostro el ubuntu y  lo instale hace  una semana!
<casa> cousteau, muchas gracias!
<cousteau> casa, de nada :)
<casa> maxinose, hizo bien tu amigo
<maxinose> si la verdad que si! me tiene enamorado!
<maxinose> pero es un poco mas dificil
<casa> maxinose, si quieres efectos 3d con unity lee lo que dije arriba, necesitas un minimo de paciencia para eso en 11.04
<maxinose> todo es cuestion de ponerce a leer
<casa> maxinose, exacto
<maxinose> muchas gracias de verdad!! por ayudarme!
<casa> maxinose, o podrias esperar a 11.10 que sale en unos dias mas, la probe y casi no le vi bugs en comparacion a la 11.04
<casa> es mas viene con multitouch activado por defecto
<casa> ;)
<maxinose> y se puede actualizar  hasta el 11.10?
<maxinose> o lo tengo que reintalar
<casa> cuando usaba ubuntu no se porque, per siempre instalava nuevamente para evitar cualquier tipo de problema. pero no deberia haberlos
<casa> instalaba
<maxinose>  es que  recien arranco como te dije no tengo idea de cua es la diferencia entre ubuntu kubuntu
<casa> ubuntu usa gnome + unity (la barra y el menu de la izquierda), kubuntu usa kde (otro entorno mas parecido al de windows), lubuntu lxde (para equipos antiguos), xubuntu xfce, etc
<dimitruss> buenas noches cual es mejor firewall en linux
<dimitruss> <dimitruss> he estado viendo que lo realizan con iptables o sino con Gufw , dans guardian pero quisera una apreciacion
<cousteau> casa, bueno, antiguos y no tan antiguos... yo uso lubuntu en mi netbook
<casa> cousteau, jejeje claro, equipos de bajos recursos, o simplemente si quieres simplicidad y velocidad
<maxinose> el mio por ejemplo
<casa> dimitruss, yo uso firestarter
<maxinose> jajajaja
<casa> xd
<dimitruss> y es bueno alguno que necesite pago que pasaria si falla hay alguien que garantize el software o que de soporte?
<casa> cousteau, porque al ejecutar solo vino-server no inicia y hay que indicar la ruta completa?
<cousteau> casa, porque vino-server no está en /usr/bin
<cousteau> ni idea de por qué
<casa> hmmmm ya me puse paranoico jejej
<cousteau> en ubuntu como está el /etc/xdg/autostart/nomeacuerdo.desktop, pues se inicia solo al iniciar sesión
<casa> entonces solo agrego ese comando al inicio
<maxinose> bueno hice exactamente lo ke decia el  link y nada!
<maxinose>  jejejejeje
<casa> maxinose, de activar compiz?
<cousteau> casa, ni idea, actually
<maxinose> sip
<casa> ok cousteau, gracias
<maxinose> cuando saco la opcion del plug in no me dice lo ke deberia decirme segun el post
<maxinose> de hecho no hace nada
<casa> maxinose, compiz ya viene instalado, instala compizconfig-settings-manager desde synaptic o el centro de software
<maxinose> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<maxinose> hasta ahi todo bien
<casa> ok
<casa> ahora vas a las opciones de compiz
<casa> o ejecuta ccsm
<maxinose> asi tal cual?
<casa> si
<maxinose> perfecto!
<maxinose> listo
<casa> ahi puedes activar y desactivar efectos
<maxinose> si si !
<maxinose> pongo todo en orden 4 1 4
<casa> si estas en unity probablemente se vaya todo al $%#" al activar un efecto, pero reactivando todos uno por un nunca mas deberia pasar, es un bug de unity
<maxinose> voy atras
<maxinose> busco la ocion de pluguin y dice que la quite
<maxinose> pero ya estaba quitada
<casa> ?
<casa> no entendi
<maxinose> claro segun el post  dice que busque la opcion de Ubuntu Unity Plugin” y lo deshabilitamos
<maxinose> pero ya estaba desabilitada
<Boux> BUenas
<maxinose> buenas
<Boux> Steve Jobs acaba d morir :-/
<gusan0r> buenas, alguno me dice que controlador debo instalar para que me reconosca el audio ? " 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) "
<cousteau> Boux, ya, lo he leído
<Boux> yo no sabía que estaba tan enfermo :-/
<Boux> que le pasó?
<maxinose> sera porque tengo el cairo doc ?
<maxinose> no se digo por decir
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-06
<gusan0r> alguno tiene idea ?
<maxinose> buenas noches
<maxinose> again
<Boux> Hay cosas que no me caben en la cabeza, como por ejemplo, un tractor.
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
<dannyLopez_> buenas, tengo este pequeño problema http://pastebin.com/1CSDyidP y si ejecuto el dpkg me entra en un bucle y nunca sale :'(
<Inframundo> dannyLopez_ pobraste haciendo: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dannyLopez_> Inframundo: si y entra en este bucle http://twitpic.com/6qt3vz/full
<Inframundo> dannyLopez_ bucle infinito?
<dannyLopez_> si
<Inframundo> raro que te haga eso
<Inframundo> dannyLopez_ te fijaste paquetes rotos o algo asi sino tenes ( fijate en tu synaptic )
<dannyLopez_> no puedo abrir ni synaptic
<dannyLopez_> no puedo abrir nada, ni desde la terminal
<GridCube> como?
<Inframundo> dannyLopez_ ni hacer "sudo apt-get upgrade?"
<Inframundo> dannyLopez_ ni hacer "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<GridCube> seguro que tenes ejecutandose en secundario un gestro de paquetes o alg
<dannyLopez_> GridCube: apenas prendo el Pc Inframundo nada de nada
<Inframundo> shit...
<GridCube> dannyLopez_, cuando prendes la compu hace un update
<dannyLopez_> GridCube: gago apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<GridCube> upgrade no
<GridCube> solo si queres
<dimitruss> Muere Steve Jobs, cofundador de Apple
<Inframundo> dimitruss eso lei en la page official de apple
<cousteau> dimitruss, en serio??
<cousteau> no me había enterado!
<dimitruss> si chekeenlo
<Inframundo> http://www.clarin.com/sociedad/Murio-Steve-Jobs-fundador-Apple_0_566943557.html
<dannyLopez_> cousteau: xD
 * Inframundo adeus all
<JuleKagge> HOLA  SOY UN GAY DE 28 AÑOS.....BUSCO UN NOVIO VARONIL Y ACTIVO ENTRE LAS EDADES DE 18 Y 32 AÑOS    QUE SEA MUY VERGUDO Y NO OBVIO..... ESPERO QUE ALGUIEN AQUI ME PUEDA DAR UNA BUENA CULEADA    ENVIAME UN MENSAJE PRIVADO SE TE INTERESA ESTO!
<dimitruss> a donde
<JuleKagge> Tijuana
<Alejandro28> a ver... alguien me ayuda, cuando me dicen q tengo q seugir estos pasos... tar xvzf triturar_0.1.tar.gz 
<Alejandro28> cd triturar_files 
<Alejandro28> chmod +x triturar 
<Alejandro28> cp triturar /usr/bin/ 
<Alejandro28> cp triturar ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ 
<Alejandro28> cp trituradora.png /usr/share/icons/gnome/256x256/actions/ 
<Alejandro28> cp Trituradora.desktop ~/Escritorio/ 
<Alejandro28> cd .. 
<Alejandro28> rm -rf triturar_files 
<Alejandro28> rm -f triturar_0.1.tar.gz
<JuleKagge> HOLA  SOY UN GAY DE 28 AÑOS.....BUSCO UN NOVIO VARONIL Y ACTIVO ENTRE LAS EDADES DE 18 Y 32 AÑOS    QUE SEA MUY VERGUDO Y NO OBVIO..... ESPERO QUE ALGUIEN AQUI ME PUEDA DAR UNA BUENA CULEADA    ENVIAME UN MENSAJE PRIVADO SE TE INTERESA ESTO!
<Alejandro28> hola
<Alejandro28> alguien me dice como triturar archivos para borrarlos definitivamente de una forma facil?
<JuleKagge> alejandro28 HOLA  SOY UN GAY DE 28 AÑOS.....BUSCO UN NOVIO VARONIL Y ACTIVO ENTRE LAS EDADES DE 18 Y 32 AÑOS    QUE SEA MUY VERGUDO Y NO OBVIO..... ESPERO QUE ALGUIEN AQUI ME PUEDA DAR UNA BUENA CULEADA    ENVIAME UN MENSAJE PRIVADO SE TE INTERESA ESTO!
<arp-> ??
<arp-> dios...
<arp-> las inutilidades que hay que leer
<RYDeN> hola
<RYDeN> tengo una pregunta, espero puedan responderme, es sobre la libertad de ubuntu
<m4v> RYDeN: este canal es sobre soporte en Ubuntu. Charlas es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<RYDeN> la libertad cero del software libre dice que el software puede ser utilizado con CUALQUIER proposito, con esto significa que podría usarlo con fines maliciosos?
<synflag> RYDeN: no se refiere a eso
<synflag> como uses el soft, armas, incluso un lapiz
<synflag> ya es tema del codigo penal/civil
<RYDeN> ah perfecto, muchas gracias synflag
<arp-> RYDeN claro el software puede ser usado como quieras, el unico limite es legal
<arp-> el software libre ens i no tiene limite
<arp-> xD
<xangua> pero aquí no esperes ayuda con asuntos malicios ;)
<xangua> maliciosos*
<arp-> RYDeN a que viene tu pregunta?
<RYDeN> nono, simplemete que me colgue leyendo sobre las libertades del SL y nada, no encontraba esta respuesta x ningun lado
<arp-> RYDeN seria casi como comprar un arma
<arp-> ens i podes hacer lo que quieras con ella
<arp-> romperla... desarmarla.. usarla
<arp-> mientras no violes el limite legal externo al arma en si
<m4v> no es mejor ir a #ubuntu-es-offtopic en vez de estar conversando en 2 canales distintos?
<arp-> el SL libre, como el arma, es un instrumento y por tal
<arp-> en fin
<RYDeN> muchas gracias x aclarar la duda =)
<arp->   fa..
<Alejandro28> alguien sabe como borrar definitivamente archivos? con algun tipo de shredder o algo por el estilo?
<m4v> Alejandro28: shred --help
<m4v> en una terminal
<Alejandro28> gracias
<pipo65> arescorpio,
<pipo65> buenas
<RRejun> Holas
<Bern__> hola  mi disco duro fallo pense que recuperando el grub lo solucionaria pero me sale esto http://pastebin.com/mGC1CaP6
<Bern__> alguna idea_
<Bern__> estoy intentando esto pero no funciona http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<RRejun> HolaHola
<Bern__> nadie__   ni una idea?
<fosco_> buenas
<diurno> hola
<maxinose> 0/
<maxinose> hola? no hay nadia para darme una manito? jejeje
<maxinose> bueno vuelvo mas tarde!!! :)
<fosco_> !ask maxinose
<kubot> maxinose: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada
<Ocsi> la revolucion esta en marcha
<fosco_> claro claro
<Ocsi> no?
<curiousx> Debian marco un comienzo, ubuntu lo hizo utilizable para todo el mundo "World domination in progres" =P
<curiousx> hey! fosco_, guenos dias =)
<fosco_> buenas
<fosco_> voy a ver si como algo
<curiousx> bon apetit =P
<waiked> nass
<Inframundo> nas
<waiked> estoy en ubuntu 11.04 cuando le doy a "lugares" me tarda como 5 min en abrir las carpetas y luego no puedo entrar a ninguna
<waiked> alguien con alguna solución ???
<waiked> he intentado el reinstalar nautilus, pero me sigue haciendo lo mismo
<waiked> ....
<waiked> es extraño si entro desde la terminal con sudo nautilus puedo navegar por las carpetas
<Decepticon> Buenos dias a todos. Necesito una ayuda con mi ipod de 5G en ubuntu 10.04,  no puedo agregar mp3 y videos a mi ipod 5G, garcias x la ayuda
<waiked_> re
<cfgsrw> hola
<maxinose> pregunta!intale el ubuntu 11.04 quiero dejar mi escritorio 3D  hice lo ke me dijeron  del  compiz y no hace absolutamente nada! mi sduda es si preciso alguna targeta 3D o algo asi! :(  ya me estoy frustrando jajajaj
<jskywalker> Honor y gloria a steve jobs
<maxinose> jelp! jajajaja
<dannyLopez> hi
<camaleon> hola que hay
<Lamusj> Buenas! de casualidad alguien maneja bien el panel de hosting y dominio de godaddy ??
<Damuru> hola quien puede darme una mano?
<Damuru> necesito ayuda con virtualbox
<supersafra> Buenas tardessssss. Estoy buscando temas para Lubuntu 11.04 ¿alguna sugerencia?
<pimpam> buenas tardes
<supersafra> hola
<pimpam> sabeis si hay algun bug pues estoy visitando páginas y de buenas a primeras se me reinicia el portatil solo
<pimpam> tengo una tarjeta grafica intel i950
<pimpam> nunca me habia dado este error y me extraña
<supersafra> ¿Ubuntu 11?
<pimpam> también pienso que quizas hay recalentamiento
<pimpam> ubuntu 10.4 lts
<supersafra> Es que he intentado con el 11 y me pasaba algo parecido así que lo dejé por imposible
<pimpam> no se porque pasa...
<pimpam> no creo que sea por el kernel
<pimpam> el 11 no me lo pongo pues no me gusta unity , ni gnome
<pimpam> gnome3
<supersafra> Yo creo que mi problema con el 11 era por la gráfica. Creo que hay que tener un buen "aparato"
<pimpam> ya te digo me sabe raro, pues aparte del flash que ocupava la pagina en cuestion...
<pimpam> mmmmmm
<pimpam> bueno ubuntu en si consume
<supersafra> Ahora lo estoy intentando con Lubuntu
<supersafra> Parece que pinta bien
<pimpam> yo tengo un laptop de 1gb de ram...
<pimpam> mmmm
<pimpam> pero sabes??
<pimpam> hay un problema en las varientes de ubuntu, no le toman en serio
<pimpam> ejemplo: xubuntu al principio iba de coña , me pasaron 3 meses y me consumia mas que ubuntu....
<supersafra> Creo que tienes razón. Buscar cualquier información es mucho más difícil.
<pimpam> pues si...
<supersafra> Con un PC que se reiniciaba constantemente me aconsejaron que le hiciera un test de stress
<supersafra> Con Parted Magic
<supersafra> Trae algunos programillas que son interesantes
<elverdugo> Me ha vuelto a pasar....( soy pimpam)
<supersafra> Pensé que me dejabas con la palabra en la boca
<elverdugo> que va
<elverdugo> se me clavo el teclado...
<elverdugo> y no habia forma de palabrear
<supersafra> ¿Le has hecho chequeo de memoria? a veces falla
<elverdugo> si , pero nada
<elverdugo> he mirado las actualizaciones, pero nada
<elverdugo> ademas sigo el principio de kiss
<supersafra> ¿ ... ?
<elverdugo> por lo tanto no es algo que yo he instalado despues
<elverdugo> Keep it simple , stupid
<elverdugo> Si funciona no lo manosees
<elverdugo> no pongas programas innecesario
<supersafra> ¿Tienes instalado otro sistema operativo?
<elverdugo> no
<elverdugo> Le he dado la confianza a canonical
<elverdugo> a ver si responde como debe
<supersafra> Puedes probar con algún Live-CD. Así puedes descartar fallos de hardware
<elverdugo> ya te digo con fedora 14 no me pasa
<elverdugo> la 15 no la he probado no me gusta gnome3
<supersafra> Pues no sé ..
<supersafra> ¿kde?
<supersafra> ¿Usas kde?
<supersafra> Buenoooo me vooooy
<pimpam> hola otra vez
<pimpam> lo llevo probando un buen rato la live de fedora , y al menos no se me bloquea ni nada, supongo que sera un bug
<pimpam> sera cuestion de esperar a que canonical lo arregle...
<deep_p> hola
<pimpam> hola deep_p
<deep_p> tengo un problema: acabo de reiniciar la máquina (con ubuntu 11.04) y de pronto los iconos faenza han y muchas otras cosas de mi tema han desaparecido. Me aparecen menus con un aspecto antiguo, he mirado en temas y está todo correcto... alguien me puede ayudar?
<lanber> alguien sabe por que es tan diferente el aspecto de firefox en windows y en ubuntu?
<pimpam> deep_p,  has probado borrando esos iconos e instalandolo de nuevo?
<deep_p> no, pero no creo que sea el problema, porque me sucede con cualquier otro tema, sencillamente no me deja cambiar el tema.
<deep_p> acabo de encontrar esto: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/fix-ubuntu-linux-mint-theme-changing-to.html alguien sabía de este error en ubuntu 11.04? a qué se debe?
<deep_p> ahora vuelvo
<Shai-> Como puedo actualizar mi Blender de la version 2.49 a la version 2.59? Tengo descargado la version 2.59, pero no se que hacer ahora:/
<Damian> Buenas necesito ayuda para virtualbox por favor!!!!
<fosco_> Damian, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Damian> no si lo tengo instalado y todo eso
<Damian> necesito configurar una impresora LPT1 y no se como
<Damian> he tratado por todos lados busque info y nada
<Damian> hola fosco se me corto la inter
<Damian> te decia que ya tengo instalado Virtualbox y win xp en el
<Damian> pero no puedo imprimir desde win no me detecta la impresora que esta conectada en LPT1
<fosco_> no estoy seguro de que virtualbox soporte puerto paralelo
<fosco_> es un puerto obsoleto
<Damian> para nada en la configuracion esta la opcion de habilitarlo
<Damian> pero no se como
<RuffoKlutz> hola
<Damian> ademas en linux la utilizo lo mas bien
<Damian> y no se si tambien se podria a travez de samba a lo mejor
<Damian> mostrarla como una impresora en red y ahi si poder usarla
<Damian> :P
<guampa> Damian: estas seguro que no es el puerto serie lo que te permite el Virtualbox? creo que no tiene soporte para puerto paralelo
<guampa> sino podes comprar un conversor paralelo -> usb
<Damian> ah es verdad es serie
<Damian> pero se puede o no
<Damian> seria el com uno
<guampa> si, el serie si
<Damian> y de igual manera trate y no me dio resultado
<guampa> si la impresora es para puerto paralelo no vas a poder imprimir
<guampa> pero si podrias con un adaptador lpt>usb
<Damian> aja
<Damian> la pucha
<Damian> y si la pongo en red desde linux el win xp no la detectaria como impresora de red?
<Damian> digo asi como compartes carpetas talvez se pueda la impresora
<guampa> si, podes compartirla desde samba
<Damian> como se hace eso
<Damian> me baje un administrador de samba
<Damian> gadmin-samba
<Damian> pero no lo entiendo
<guampa> pero tenes que poner la red de la MV como "host only"
<Damian> ah ok
<Damian> por que yo vi en las propiedades de la impresora en linux y esta como compartida
<guampa> no se como se comparten las impresoras
<Damian> si la pongo como host detectaria la impresora en red me dices?
<guampa> no, si la pones como host vas a poder contactar al linux desde el windows como si estuvieran unidos por un cable de red
<guampa> tenes que configurar esa red virtual ademas, y despues ver lo de compartir via samba
<Damian> ah ok
<fredd> jelou
<fredd> no hay
<fredd> nadie?
<cousteau> nop
<cousteau> se han ido todos al bar
<fredd> ejjjeje
<fredd> cousteau, sabes si hay algun canal destinadoa seguridad wireless?
<fredd> puse wifi y ando con miedo
<Decepticon> buenas!
<Decepticon> auxilio  con un ipod 5G que no puedo sincronizarlo en ubuntu 10.04
<abdabanesha> buenos dias
<Decepticon> buenas tardes! alguien podria ayudarme con mi ipod de 5G en ubuntu 10.04
<fredd> parece que no hay nadie..
<ClaudioAndres> Hola amigos
<ClaudioAndres> consulta alguien a configurado squid
<ClaudioAndres> en ubuntu
<guampa> ClaudioAndres: que necesitas
<ClaudioAndres> hola guampa
<ClaudioAndres> quiero saber si se puede configurar el squid teniendo una sola tarjeta de red
<ClaudioAndres> he estado gran parte del día jugando con la configuracion
<ClaudioAndres> pero no logro nada
<guampa> no veo porque no, que dificultad tenes?
<guampa> ClaudioAndres: no veo porque no, que dificultad tenes?
<ClaudioAndres> configuro el navegador para que se diriga a la direccion del proxy y nunca logra salir
<guampa> que error te tira? comprobaste que este corriendo en el server?
<ClaudioAndres> estoy seguro es alguna linea del squid.conf pero no logro ver donde
<ClaudioAndres> si esta corriendo
<guampa> no tenes firewall ni nada de eso que te este bloqueando no
<abdabanesha> buenas tardes a todos
<abdabanesha> tengo que aclarar que uso fedora pero en el tema que me ocupa, podeis ayudarme
<abdabanesha> bien me gustaria preguntarle a algun usuario de gnome 3 y si su sistema le avisa de las actualizaciones automaticas de seguridad (o las configuradas proe ste), si puede consultar el gnome-session-properties y si puede facilitarme el comando de esta notificacion. Yo no lo poseo y me agradaria incluirlo
<abdabanesha> gracias
<guampa> los sistemas de actualizaciones de seguridad cambian entre ubuntu y fedora abdabanesha
<cousteau> y no sé si ubuntu usa gnome 3, además usa unity, no shell
<abdabanesha> pero no el notificador
<abdabanesha> me gustaria probar todas las posibilidades
<fredd> ubuntu usa unity pero mantiene muchas cosas de gnome
<fredd> unity es el escritorio solamente, no?
<maxinose> hola alguien me puede decir donde intala el ubuntu el wine? persiso ponerle unos dlls para quue me funcione el tracktor ero no se done esta instalado
<fVckingmania> buenas tardes a todos!!!
<fVckingmania> necesito quitarle los permisos a un usuario en especifico en una carpeta en especifica, alguna idea de como se hace???
<fVckingmania> maxinose, ve por el menu
<maxinose> cual menu?
<maxinose> me dice que esta en home directory pero no lo encuentro
<fVckingmania> maxinose, en aplicaciones wine
<maxinose> a si si
<maxinose> listo
<maxinose> muchas gracias !
<maxinose> recien arranque como veras!
<fVckingmania> no problem
<maxinose> bueno ahora lo de los dlls como es!
<fVckingmania> maxinose, pegalos
<maxinose> wmvcore.dll and wmasf.dll
<maxinose> eso lo pongo en el el terminal?
<fredd> alguien sabe como ver si mi placa wifi soporta injeccion de paquetes en ubuntu? encontré textos en ingles que no entiendo bien, a veces creo que si soporta pero en otras partes creo leer que dice que no
<fVckingmania> maxinose, no donde tienes ke copiar esas dll?? si estuvieras en el innombrable??
<fredd> que extremista!
<maxinose> ni idea !perdon!
<maxinose> es que  ya estoy medio frustrado! jajajja
<maxinose> trate de dejar mi escritorio 3d y no pude
<maxinose> y ahora esto
<maxinose> bueno en fin jajajaja me voy a poner a leer un rato mas!
<maxinose> a ver si puedo! graciaaaaaaaaaaas!
<maxinose> :)
<fzeta> hi perlas ;)
<fredd> alguno sabe de placas wifi en ubuntu?
<mimecar> !ask fredd
<kubot> fredd: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fredd> repito: alguien sabe como ver si mi placa wifi soporta injeccion de paquetes en ubuntu? encontré textos en ingles que no entiendo bien, a veces creo que si soporta pero en otras partes creo leer que dice que no
<mimecar> si puedes poner la tarjeta en modo monitor podrás hacerlo
<fredd> entendi que son cosas direfentes, modo monitor creo que puedo (promiscuo), pero injectar paquetes crei que eraotra cosa
<mimecar> para robar wifi a los vecinos pones la tarjeta en modo monitor
<fredd> yo tengo wifi, le puse cifrado wep y quiero ver si logro entrar, la del vecino tmb es wep pero tengo muy poca señal
<mimecar> si tienes cifrado wep no tienes protección
<linux-genesis> mimecar, que aprendan utilizar el backtrac
<linux-genesis> y tantan
<linux-genesis> eso si con responsabilidad chicos
<fredd> ya instale el aircrack, pero me pareceque para inyectar paquetes necesito otro driver, aun q no estoy seguro
<mimecar> de aircrack tendrás que preguntar en otros canales, no hay soporte aquí
<fredd> no, mi pregunta original es como sabe si mi placa soporta inyectar paquetes en ubuntu
<mimecar> para eso necesitas saber si acepta el modo monitor
<fredd> modo monitor soporta, con el comando "ifconfig eth1 promisc"
<fredd> volvi
<rydenpf> holas
<rydenpf> hay alguien?
<BoF> no
<rydenpf> oki
<BoF> Steve Jobs :(
<rydenpf> =S
<BoF> que pasara cuando se muera Bill Gates?
<BoF> saldra tan bien parado como Steve
<omikron4> pos que lo enterraran.. aunque esto es tema del OT
<BoF> pues si
<lana_> alguien sabe como poner el boton de firefox en ubuntu
<xangua> lana_: clci derecho sobre el menu, desmarcas barra de menú
<lana_> clci sobre la zona "limpia de las pestañas"?
<lana_> no me sale la opcion barra de menus
<xangua> no, sobre la barra de menú
<lana_> no sale nada
<maxinose> buenas noches alguien me da una mano con un problema!
<lana_> sobre la barra demenus
<maxinose> instale el trackor  para @#@#@ y lo  abro con  el wine
<maxinose> me sale un error de dlls
<ijsp-adm> hola
<maxinose> me dice que tengo que poner  dos ddls pero no se donde pegarlos
<fosco_> lana_: puedes ver el menu Archivo - Edicion - Ver ...
<fosco_> ?
<lana_> si
<fosco_> haz clic derecho sobre la palabra archivo
<lana_> voy
<fosco_> desmarca la opcion Barra de menú
<lana_> me sale lo mismo con el boton derecho que con el izquierdo
<lana_> es decir las opciones normales de la opcion  archivo
<xangua> lana_: y qué versión de firefox usas¿
<lana_> he leido en google lo que me decis
<lana_> pero no encuentro la opcion de esconder la barra de menus
<lana_> 7.0.1
<fosco_> lana_: te he grabado un video, quizá asi lo veas más claro
<fosco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPSSm4B4DLE
<lana_> voy a verlo
<lana_> 2 cosas, la primera fosco impresionante  tu capacidad de medios para hacer facil lo dificil
<lana_> la segunda es que el menu que te aparece a ti es exactamente igual alque me aparece a mi
<lana_> pero sin la primera opcion de barra de menus
<lana_> no  me sale esa opcion todas las demas si
<fosco_> vaya, que raro, pues entonces ya no se que decirte
<xangua> no estarás usan la última versión de firefox entonces
<lana_> 7.0.1
<xangua> o a lo mejor es unity el que no te deja¿¿
<lana_> y me pasa en el portatil y en el fijo
<lana_> puede ser?
<lana_> es incompatible unity y el boton firefox
<maxinose> holaaaaa alguien me dice  donde encuentro el home dorecory tengo que buscar .wine/drive_c/Windows/System32/ y pegarle  estos wmvcore.dll and wmasf.dll. pero no se donde esta ese directoryo ni donde pegar esos dos dll
<xangua> maxinose: abres tu carpeta personal y le das control+h para mostrar los directorios ocultos
<fosco_> maxinose: home directory es tu carpeta "Inicio", lo que ves al abrir el explorador de archivos o el terminal
<maxinose_> ????
<fosco_> maxinose: viste las respuestas?
<cossier> lana_: te refieres al boton de Firefox, a mi me sale cuando seleciono "ver siempre barra de pestañas"
<lana_> como?
<lana_> cossier, donde
<cossier> en las opciones del firefox
<cossier> lana_: o preferencias
<lana_> ahora tengo que esperar 5 minutos porque lo he desinstalado
<lana_> y ahora lo vuelvo a instalar
<cossier> :-D
<lana_> cissier, ya esta en preferencias en donde?
<cossier> el la pestaña de pestañas
<cossier> lana_: o sea que no esconda la barra de pestañas
<lana_> ya la tengo activada pero no me sle el boton firefox
<mimecar> cossier: ¿que es lo que queréis hacer?
<cossier> quita la barra de menu lana_ quizas asi funcione
<lana_> ya, el problema es que no encuentro la opcion de esconder la barra de menus
<cossier> lana_: con el boton derecho
<lana_> con el boton derecho me sale todas las opciones menos esa
<cossier> lana_: vas a preferencias y donde pone "esconder barra de menus " seleccionas "nunca"
<lana_> y me pasa lo mismo en ordenador fijo como en el portatil
<cossier> "barra de pestañas " ***
<lana_> ya la he activado
<lana_> bueno, ya estaba activada
<lana_> la he activado y desactivado y vuelta a activarla
<cossier> lana_: luego quitas la barra de menus y saldra el boton Firefox
<cossier> lana_: con el boton derecho !!!
<lana_> no me sale la opcion de quitar la barra de menus
<cossier> lana_: con el boton derecho encima de la barra de menus !!
<lana_> si si
<lana_> pero no me sale la opcion de la barra de menus
<cossier> lana_: que firefox tienes ??
<lana_> todas las demas opciones si salen
<lana_> 7.0.1
<lana_> puede ser una incompatibilidad con unity
<cossier> lana_: yo tbn
<cossier> lana_: no lo se no uso unity !!
<lana_> ya
<lana_> tbn tengo instalado ubuntu tweak
<cossier> lana_: pero yo lo tengo asi con el boton Firefox a la izquierda
<lana_> ya
<lana_> pero a mi no me sale la posibilidad de esconder la barra de menus
<ivedci89> hoola chicos... cuando queiro conectarme a mi pc de escritorio de casa que es servidor de secure shell me sale esto: Host key verification failed.
<ivedci89> entre otras cosas... que hago? porque busque un poco en google pero no entiendo nada
<lana_> fijate que por lo general se suelen perder  o esconder las cosas
<lana_> pues a mi me pasa lo contrario no puedo
<lana_> quitar la barra de menus en firefox
<guampa> ivedci89: fijate que el mensaje de error te debe decir la linea en donde esta la llave erronea
<cossier> lana_: con el boton derecho que te sale ??
<lana_> todas las opciones que te salen a los demas menos la de barra de menus
<ivedci89> pero entonces que? es un problema del servidor o del cliente en mi notebook?
<ivedci89> porque encima en ambos sistemas tengo a ivan como usuario
<guampa> debes haber cambiado la ip o nombre del server lo mas probable
<cossier> lana_: y la opcion de pestañas como la tienes
<mimecar> si la identificación ssh no coincide da igual tu usuario
<cossier> ??
<lana_> en la opcion personalizar me da la posibilidad de esconder los menus uno por uno
<lana_> la opcion de pestañas esta activada
<ivedci89> cual es el paste bin?
<cossier> lana_: que no las esconda nunca ???
<guampa> ivedci89: topic
<lana_> tengo las 4 primeras activadas y la 5 no
<ivedci89> guampa... mira   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703615/
<guampa> ivedci89 es a traves de internet?
<mimecar> el error te lo dice claro
<cossier> lana_: esta activado "nunca" en las preferencias de pestañas???
<lana_> donde esta esa opcion
<ivedci89> sisi... pero cuando estoy en casa bajo la red local es lo mismo... la ip interna es 192.168.1.4  y si hago "ssh ivan@192.168.1.4" me salta lo mismo
<cossier> lana_: en preferencias->pestañas
<mimecar> ivedci89 es lo que tiene que hacer
<mimecar> si creas una clave para una IP, al cambiar la IP la clave no coincide
<lana_> tengo activa la opcion de enseñar siempre la barra de pestañas
<cossier> lana_: bien !!
<guampa> ivedci89 nomas corre el comando ese que te dice en el error para solucionarlo e intenta de nuevo
<lana_> sigi como siempre
<guampa> linea 21
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> pero desde aca puedo? o desde el servidor?
<ivedci89> guampa:
<ivedci89> bueno intento igual
<ivedci89> a ver
<mimecar> desde el servidor
<mimecar> siempre que estes seguro que no estas sufriendo un ataque en estos momentos
<cossier> lana_: pq no subes una imagen en imagebin pulsando la tecla Imp Pant
<ivedci89> posta? mimecar bueno.. tendre que esperar a ir a casa
<cossier> !imagebin, lana_
<kubot> lana_: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mimecar> ivedci89 ¿tienes ip estática?
<ivedci89> nono
<lana_> vale lo voy a hacer pero os comento que esta en euskera
<guampa> siempre que cambies la ip del server te va a saltar eso con ssh
<ivedci89> pero esta en process-641766.homeftp.org casi siempre
<mimecar> siempre o casi siempre
<cossier> lana_: no pasa nada !!
<ivedci89> en la local es: 192.168.1.4 pero  si estoy fuera es: proces-6417.......
<maxinose_> buenas noches!
<ivedci89> mimecar: guampa
<maxinose_> no encuentro el directrorio .win
<mimecar> maxinose_: ese directorio no existe por defecto
<maxinose_> tengo que pegar unos dlls pero no encuentro   el .win
<cossier> maxinose_: te refires a .wine
<maxinose_> ese perdon!
<cossier> maxinose_: cd .wine
<maxinose_> eso lo pongo en el terminal no?
<cossier> maxinose_: pula ctrl + H
<mimecar> maxinose_: ¿has instalado wine verdad?
<lana_> http://imagebin.org/177717
<maxinose_> si si
<mimecar> lana_: me parece que unity te está "bloqueando" el botón de firefox
<maxinose_> ok ya esta y ahora que hago?
<lana_> me da a mi tbn esa sensacion
<mimecar> lana_: inicia con gnome clásico y te debe funcionar
<ivedci89> ahi me anduvo compañeros!!! desde el cliente le mande el comando!!!
<mimecar> maxinose_: lo que digan las instrucciones que estas siguiendo
<lana_> vale puede ser buena idea
<ivedci89> guampa:  mimecar
<lana_> voy
<guampa> bien ahi
<mimecar> ivedci89 no has podido hacer eso sin ignorar el aviso de ssh
<maxinose_> no dice nada! maxi@maxi-ASE380-AS-APM8:~/.wine$
<maxinose_> y se qudeo ahi
<ivedci89> mimecar:  no te enttendí
<mimecar> si te quieres conectar por SSH y te da un fallo de seguridad
<ivedci89> esto es lo que hice:   ssh-keygen -f "/home/ivan/.ssh/known_hosts" -R process-641766.homeftp.org
<mimecar> has tenido que ignorar ese fallo y forzarle a conectarse
<ivedci89> ah
<mimecar> el aviso puede ser una falsa alarma o un ataque que te han hecho
<ivedci89> ahhhh puede ser un ataque!!! jaja
<cossier> maxinose_: estas en la consola ?
<ivedci89> alguien que quiere ver lo que tengo en mis pcs
<mimecar> ivedci89 o usar tu equipo para hacer otros ataques
<mimecar> busca la causa del error que te ha dado de ssh
<lana> mimecar, as acertado
<mimecar> tendrás que elegir, firefox o unity
<fosco_> razón de más para no usar natty
<lana> si arranco en ubuntu clasic me sale la opcion
<fosco_> ;)
<lana> por que
<fosco_> digoooo unity
<mimecar> fosco_: razón para pasarse a Gnome 3 :P
<fosco_> en que estaría yo pensando...
<cossier> lana: eso te iba a decir
<ivedci89> no... se......   ya anduvo ja
<ivedci89> GRACIASASSS!!!!
<lana> para la gente que no sbemos mucho
<guampa> ivedci89: si queres mejor seguridad y estar mas tranquilo ignorando ese error podes optar por autenticar con llaves, cambiar el puerto ssh cuando escucha por internet tambien ayuda aunque no tanto
<ivedci89> :-D
<lana> parece que unity es atractivo
<mimecar> ivedci89 asegurate que es una falsa alarma o puedes tener "regalos" en tu equipo
<lana> Gnome 3, no es el de siempre?
<mimecar> lana: no
<ivedci89> no... si esta esa herramienta que te busca los puertos abiertos
<mimecar> ubuntu usa gnome 2.32
<lana> donde puedo ver el interfaz de gnome 3
<mimecar> ivedci89 puedes tener los mismos puertos y otros programas corriendo
<lana> en google?
<mimecar> en youtube mejor
<lana> voy a verlo
<mimecar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6KiwtkE0iY
<ivedci89> en argentina, es un equipo bastante interesante... con mas de 1tera y mucha memoria
<ivedci89> ram
<cossier> maxinose_: ya lo encontraste ??
<mimecar> ivedci89 busca la causa del error ahora que estas a tiempo
<maxinose_> si
<ivedci89> si, lo heré pero como busco esa causa? mimecar
<maxinose_> puse eso pero no hace nada
<mimecar> busca en google las causas del error que te ha salido
<mimecar> maxinose_: ¿que documentación estas siguiendo?
<ivedci89> eso se produce desde el cliente por  cambiar de ip en el servidor?
<cossier> maxinose_: pon vdir en la consola
<mimecar> ivedci89 es un aviso de que la información del certificado ssh ha cambiado
<mimecar> si usas la IP para crear el certificado..
<maxinose_> puse cd .wine
<maxinose_> e hiso esto
<lana> bueno estoy dispuesto a probarlo
<lana> gnome 3
<mimecar> lana: tendrás que esperar a ubuntu 11.10
<maxinose_> maxi@maxi-ASE380-APM8:~/.wine$
<fosco_> lana: en pocos días sale la próxima ubuntu, que llevará gnome3 de serie
<lana> como quito unity y pongo gnome 3 sin morir en el intento?
<fosco_> vale la pena esperarse un poco
<mimecar> lana: no puedes
<lana> vale
<mimecar> fosco_: tendrá el 3.0 o el 3.2?
<fosco_> 3.0
<lana> entiendo entonces que unity esta "muerto"
<cossier> maxinose_: no sale nada cuando pones vdir ??
<mimecar> lana: unity lo usa ubuntu
<mimecar> fosco_: ¿estas seguro?
<icaro440> puedes elegir en la ventana de login
<icaro440> hola,
<maxinose_> si sale una lista
<lana> e, gnome 3 no es ubuntu?
<mimecar> lana: no
<lana> perdon por mi ignorancia
<mimecar> gnome 3 es un entorno de escritorio
<lana> es otra distribucion
<lana> ?
<mimecar> ubuntu usa ese entorno con algunos programas modificados
<mimecar> distribución = sistema base + entorno de escritorio
<cossier> maxinose_: vas al drive_c y tiene una estructura como la de windows
<fosco_> mimecar: 3.1.92, parece que sí llevará 3.2, la alpha q probé no lo llevaba
<lana> entonces ubuntu es una parte pequeña de gnome 3?
<mimecar> son cosas independientes
<maxinose_> cmo hago solo salio una lista en el terminal no abrio ningun grafico ni nada!
<cossier> maxinose_: y que es lo que quieres hacer ?
<lana> para acabar gnome 3 es un entorno de escritorio de ubuntu?
<mimecar> gnome 3 es uno de los entornos que puede usar ubuntu
<icaro440> xDDD
<lana> vale
<mimecar> también tienes KDE; XFCE...
<fosco_> ubuntu y cualquier otra distribucion linux
<maxinose_> ok quiero instalar el traktor instale el wine y cuando abro el tractor me sale un error de que no encuentrta  el dll
<lana> vale eso lo entiendo
<cossier> maxinose_: mejor si lo haces con el nautils
<lana> penasaba que ubuntu siempre utilizaba gnome
<maxinose_> como?
<mimecar> maxinose_: ¿ese programa está soportado por wine?
<maxinose_> a es un emulador tambien?
<mimecar> con unity usa una parte de gnome
<cossier> maxinose_: abre tu carpeta personal
<maxinose_> no se la verdad no se
<mimecar> pero no el paquete oficial de Gnome
<maxinose_> si
<mimecar> maxinose_: busca primero si está soportado
<icaro440> pero en la 11.10, a mi no me vino gnome 3 para elegir desde el login desde un principio
<icaro440> tuve que entrar con unity
<icaro440> la primera vez
<icaro440> y luego instale gnome 3
<mimecar> icaro440: no lo puedes elegir
<cossier> maxinose_: que dll's son esos ??? que quieres pegar ??
<icaro440> ahora si
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 solo lleva unity en el live cd
<icaro440> por eso, a eso me refiero
<fosco_> icaro440: viene gnome3, lo que no viene por defecto es gnomeshell
<fosco_> son dos cosas diferentes pero la gente las confunde mucho
<icaro440> ah, vale
<maxinose_> ok
<maxinose_> com se si esta soportado
<mimecar> !winehq
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<icaro440> aun asi, me dio un error en el primer reinicio
<maxinose_> edn mi carpeta no esta el tractor ni el wine
<icaro440> luego no lo toque mas
<maxinose_> por eso me estoy volviendo loko jajajaj
<icaro440> hasta hace unos dias
<icaro440> en que se produjo una actulizacion
<lana> luego el 13-10 sale la 11.10 que tendra la opcion de unity y gnome 3?
<icaro440> y ahora si me entra en el sistema
<icaro440> sin ningun mensaje de error
<mimecar> lana: el live cd solo tendrá unity
<lana> luego la mayoria de la gente utilizara unity no?
<fosco_> eso depende
<icaro440> no creo
<fosco_> si la mayoria son como yo no
<lana> la gente que no sabemos mucho
<fosco_> :)
<cossier> lana: no creo
<maxinose_> cossier
<icaro440> gnome es mucho gnome
<cossier> maxinose_: que?
<icaro440> y lleva mucho tiempo
<icaro440> con nosotros
<mimecar> icaro440:  unity es el gestor de ventanas
<icaro440> yo no podria vivir sin los scripts
<mimecar> igual que gnome shell
<maxinose_> en mi carpeta personal deveria estar el wine?
<mimecar> actuan como gestor de ventanas
<cossier> maxinose_: pulsa ctrl + h
<fosco_> maxinose_: el programa wine no, lo que habrá es una carpeta para sus archivos de configuracion
<icaro440> unity actua solo como gestor de ventanas?
<icaro440> luego incluso
<cossier> si fosco_ alli va !!
<lana> si ubuntu, como parece, se esta abriendo a muchus usuarios y digo simples usuarios
<icaro440> con unity conservaria mis scripts para gnome?
<maxinose_> ok ya esta!
<lana> la mayoria utilizara unity
<icaro440> digo para nautilus
<icaro440> me referia a nautilus
<mimecar> lana: los que usen ubuntu y no se preocupen de modificarlo
<mimecar> unity viene por defecto en ubuntu solo
<fosco_> icaro440: no lo creo, nautilus se ha actualizado a la version 3.x y se ha rediseñado de arriba a abajo
<lana> la mayoria de los "usuarios"
<mimecar> icaro440: con nautilus 3 no se que decirte
<maxinose_> ahora?
<cossier> maxinose_: buscas el .wine
<maxinose_> cd .wine?
<mimecar> maxinose_: estas en nautilus si o no
<cossier> maxinose_: estas en nautilus ??
<icaro440> de momento lo tengo solo en maquina virtual, no se si me atrevere a probarlo con la real, y ver si conservo mi configuracion intacta, es un poquillo arriesgado, jejeje
<icaro440> mejor que lo hagan los pros, y luego nos cuentan
<maxinose_> no lo creo !
<icaro440> jejeje
<mimecar> icaro440: como dice fosco_, lo más seguro es que no te funcionen
<maxinose_> mequieren matar no?
<maxinose_> jajaja
<icaro440> ok
<mimecar> maxinose_: sigue los pasos que te están dando
<maxinose_> nautilus que es
<icaro440> es el navegador de archivos
<cossier> maxinose_: lugares->Carpeta personal
<icaro440> nautilus es a ubuntu commo el explorer a windows
<maxinose_> si  pulso crl + h y me sale un hstorial laldo
<fzeta> see you later!!
<mimecar> icaro440: es a gnome como el explorador de windows
<fosco_> <maxinose_> si  pulso crl + h y me sale un hstorial laldo <- vale, estás en firefox xDD
<maxinose_> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<icaro440> es que yo de guindows ando poco kulto
<icaro440> xD
<fosco_> a ver max voy a intentar ayudarte, pero te aviso q soy muy exigente
<maxinose_> ya estoy en lugares carpeta personal cousier
<mimecar> fosco_: aún pedirás que te hagan caso con las instrucciones...
<fosco_> <maxinose_> ya estoy en lugares carpeta personal cousier <- ahora pulsa Ctrl+H
<cossier> maxinose_: ahora pulsas ctrl + h
<maxinose_> aa ok ok no puedo ser tan bobo entendi ahora
<maxinose_> listo!!!!
<cossier> maxinose_: alli sale la carpeta .wine
<maxinose_> siiiiiii!!!
<fosco_> se me saltan las lágrimas de la emoción
<fosco_> :)
<maxinose_> y a mi de verdad que a mi!!!
<mimecar> ahí estas partiendo que el programa te va a funcionar..
<fosco_> bueno, voy a ponerme una peli
<fosco_> nos vemos
<maxinose_> perfecto!!
<maxinose_> y ahora?
<cossier> maxinose_: y que quieres hacer '?
<maxinose_> tengo que pegar esto
<maxinose_> wmvcore.dll and wmasf.dll.
<cossier> maxinose_: pues buscas la carpeta system o system32
<maxinose_> aca.wine/drive_c/Windows/System32/ the following
<cossier> pues eso !!
<cossier> maxinose_: no sera el winamp o el windolar media player
<maxinose_> no es el traktor
<cossier> maxinose_: y el traktor ese no tiene instalaldor
<cossier> ??
<maxinose_> si ya esta instalado
<cousteau> si habláis de instalar dlls de windows en wine, a lo mejor winetricks está bien
<maxinose_> pero cuando le doy a abrir me salta un error de que no encnuetra un dll
<maxinose_> y un amigo me dijo que lo tengo que pegar
<mimecar> con lo sencillo que es mirar en la web de wine como se instala
<cossier> maxinose_: ya nos contaras como te ha ido !!!
<maxinose_> lo sei no es de facil estuve toda la tarde  sino no molesto con una  cosa tan simple para uds !
<maxinose_> lei postt en todos lados peno no puedo hacerlo andar
<mimecar> maxinose_: no es que sea simple o compleja
<mimecar> buscando "traktor wine" => http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5144
<mimecar> y ves si funciona en tu sistema y los pasos
<lopulus> hola! como hago para hacer una imagen de lubuntu en un pen?
<maxinose_> es exactamente  la que segui!
<cousteau> puedo sugerir Mixxx como posible alternativa libre al traktor?
<mimecar> maxinose_: cuando tienes un problema ayuda mucho poner la documentación que estas siguiendo
<maxinose_> si lo instale esta tarde pero no veo las ondas !
<cousteau> lopulus, usb-creator o unetbootin
<maxinose_> a ok! no sabia! perdon es que segui unos cuantos al ver que  no podia buscaba otra alternativa! es mas mi novia me dijo que se me va a quemar el cerebro que lo deje ya!
<maxinose_> estuve toda la tarde !
 * cossier se va al sobre
<lopulus> el que viene por defecto en ubuntu puede ser couteau
<lopulus> ?
 * mimecar es más rápido que cossier
 * cossier ajaja mimecar
<sec> buenas
<sec> alguien sabe si hay forma de solucionar el gran consumo de bateria con ubuntu 11.04 que tiene en los portatiles?
<ventaswutke> Buenas amistades
<ventaswutke> alguien me puede ayudar con thunderbird 3.1.15
<ventaswutke> tengo los pst de outlook y necesito tener esas cuentas en el thunderbird
<ventaswutke> por favor
<Decepticon> buenas tardes,  necesito ayuda con ipod 5G en ubuntu 10.04
<fredd> Hola
<chilicuil> fredd: hola
<fredd> alguien sabe como saber si mi placa wifi soporta iyeccion de paquetesen ubuntu? ademas creo que la placa soporta modo promiscuo, pero tengo algunas dudas
<chilicuil> fredd: puedes hacer $ lspci | grep -i net y luego buscar esos datos en internet
<fredd> gracias, el tema es que encontre algunas paginas en ingles que no entiendo mucho, por momentos creo que soporta inyeccion y por momentos creo leer que no
<fredd> :(
<chilicuil> fredd: puedo ayudarte a buscar si me dices el dispositivo que tienes
<fredd> como podria obtener el PCI-ID
<chilicuil> la unica maquina que tengo que lo soporta, es una sony vaio que viene con una ipw2200 (que es diferente de la ipw2100)
<fredd> ok, mi placa es la Broadcom 4313 802.11n tal vez deba cambiar el driver que viene de broadcom
<chilicuil> fredd: supongo que obtendrias la informacion completa con lshwd, aunque prefiero la salida de lspci
<fredd> No se ha encontrado la orden lshwd.. pero lspci me da la misma info que el comando que me dijiste al principio
<sianhulo> amigos, antes la cache de los videos de youtube se gurdaban en /tmp, ahora donde se guardan(uso firefox)?
<chilicuil> fredd: ok, estoy leyendo al respecto
<granjero> hola, vi que salió un lanzador nuevo Gnome-Pie funcionará en 10.04?
<fredd> chilicuil: encontre algo, pero no termino de estar seguro, te puedo pasar el link?
<chilicuil> fredd: si
<fredd> chilicuil:http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx creo que de los 3 enlaces primeros el util para mi es el del medio
<chilicuil> fredd: mmm, no lo creo, el de en medio se refiere a usar NDISwrapper que es como un driver wrapper universal (no termino de entenderlo bien) que de ninguna forma te dejara inyectar paquetes (si es lo que buscas)
<chilicuil> fredd: debe ser que requieres intentar compilar el driver que esta kernel.org e intentar parcharlo para soportar la inyeccion, mmm, al parecer el modo monitor sirve por defecto
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-07
<luu> 0/
<fredd_> volvi, Hola.. pregunto, si quiero instalar un nuevo driver de mi placa wifi, debo desinstalar antes el anterior o se sobreescribe solo?
<fredd_> voy a comer, despues vuelvo.. saludos
<sec> alguien sabe si hay forma de solucionar el gran consumo de bateria con ubuntu 11.04 que tiene en los portatiles?
<fredd_> volvi.. alguien sabe si para instalar un driver nuevo primero tengo que desinstalar o desactivar el driver viejo?
<arp-> depende
<arp-> driver de que
<arp-> ?
<fredd_> placa wifi
<arp-> el dirver que tenes viene en el kernel?
<arp-> para que Chipset es?
<fredd_> el diver que tengo es privativo de broadcom, yo quiero poner el driver de codigo abierto bcm80211
<arp-> ok
<arp-> el driver B43 necesitas entonces
<arp-> estas usando WL actualmente
<fredd_> no, ese no me funca.. segun estuve averiguando
<arp-> que placa tenes
<arp-> ?
<arp-> una 4312?
<fredd_> 4313
<arp-> ok
<arp-> si deberia andar
<arp-> el unico detalle es, que adicionalmente al Driver libre, necesitas agregarle los ultimos firmware's
<arp-> si no no te levanta ciertas placas, como las 4312, etc
<fredd_> segun este enlace http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx#Broadcom_802.11_Linux_STA_driver necesito el bcm80211, fijate hay 3 links, igual yo quiero saber que hago con el driver viejo
<arp-> vas a tener que hacer lo siguiente para comenzar
<arp-> estas con ubuntu no?
<fredd_> ahora estoy de la pc, pero tengo la netbook con ubuntu 11.04 al lado
<arp-> ok
<arp-> 11.04 x32
<arp-> bueno, lo primero de todo es que actualizes tu ubuntu al dia
<fredd_> si
<arp-> hace lo tipico
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<arp-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<arp-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arp-> necesitas el ultimo kernel a la fecha disponible
<arp-> para no tener que hacer las cosas 2 veces despeus
<fredd_> lo instale anoche, asi que es nuevito
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero lo actualizaste?
<fredd_> si, pero esperame que lo hago de nuevo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hace las 3 cosas
<arp-> necesitas asegurarte de tener todo al dia
<arp-> al final de todo, hace un: uname -á
<arp-> a ver que kernel tenes
<fredd_> serias tan buena persona de esperarme que me cambie de maquina, no tengo inet en la net ahora, desconecto esta y me pongo con la net
<arp-> ok
<fredd_> volvi
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> listo los 3 comandos?
<fredd_> no, ya esta el update
<fredd_> ahora upgrade?
<arp-> si
<arp-> luego de upgrade
<arp-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fredd_> sudo apt-get upgrade me dice 0actualizados 0 se instalaranetc..
<arp-> bien
<arp-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GeeKHA> hola
<GeeKHA> amigos
<GeeKHA> alguien sabe como convertir un diseño html a una plantilla wordpress
<GeeKHA> ????
<d4nd14z> Hola a todos.
<d4nd14z> Alguno ha intentado instalar Oracle en ubuntu ?
<d4nd14z> nadie ?
<d4nd14z> bueno, de todos modos lesdejo este link para ver si alguno se anima. http://www.techienote.com/2011/09/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-11-04.html... me cuentan como les va.
<xangua> ...
<fredd_> jelou?
<arp-> hola
<arp-> fredd_ y?
<fredd_> arp- hice las tres cosas que me dijiste
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bien
<arp-> tuviste que reiniiciar?
<fredd_> no
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<fredd_> listo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> copiame la salida
<fredd_> 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> pone: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<diosmi> donde estan los archivos de configuracion de vino preferences?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<^^ARcANgEL^^> como puedo instalar una tarjeta usb de tv marca pinaccle
<^^ARcANgEL^^> habra un programa generico que la detecte
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ?
<arp-> ^^ARcANgEL^^
<^^ARcANgEL^^> si?
<arp-> para emepzar, enchufa tu capturadora USB, encendela
<arp-> abri una terminal y pone: lsusb
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ya
<arp-> identifica el ID
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<arp-> copia la linea que haga referencia a tu capturadora aca
<^^ARcANgEL^^> dice esto
<^^ARcANgEL^^> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 2304:023a Pinnacle Systems, Inc. PCTV 801e
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ahora vas a buscar mas especificamente que hay sobre 2304:023a para Ubuntu
<^^ARcANgEL^^> en google?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> xd
<arp-> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<arp-> una referencia
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<^^ARcANgEL^^> voy a ver que dice
<arp-> Pinnacle PCTV HD Pro USB Stick (801e) 	✔ Yes, in kernel since 2.6.28 	2304:023a USB2.0
<arp-> tiene soporte dice
<arp-> tenes el ultimo Kernel
<arp-> ?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> tengo el 2.6.38
<arp-> bien
<arp-> segun dicen.. podrias usar TVTime
<arp-> pero no se...
<arp-> esa es una tarjeta para DVB
<arp-> TVTime se usa con sistemas analogicos
<arp-> deberias buscar que software se usa en ese caso
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ya ando instalandolo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> haber que si funciona
<arp-> ok
<arp-> leete los howto
<arp-> para saber como configurar tvtime
<^^ARcANgEL^^> de hecho
<^^ARcANgEL^^> lo ejecuto pero no busca canales
<arp-> no
<arp-> tiene todo un procedimiento par ahacerlo
<^^ARcANgEL^^> entonces como busca canales por decir los canales de senal libre?
<arp-> deberias leer un how to especifico para tu placa
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ahhh
<arp-> tu placa es DVB
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<arp-> es otra historia talvez
<^^ARcANgEL^^> es que estas
<arp-> es para tv terrestre
<^^ARcANgEL^^> tarjetas usb son winduseras
<arp-> o por able?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> quiero probar
<arp-> esa tarjeta figura con soporte en linux
<arp-> asi que.. es cuestion de leer
<^^ARcANgEL^^> pues voy a conectarla al cable comcast
<arp-> ^^ARcANgEL^^ y es para TV terrestre
<arp-> no?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> si
<arp-> osea, DVB-T
<arp-> algunas soportan DVB-C
<arp-> lo bueno es que poder ver los canales de cable digital
<arp-> pero bueh.. s otra historia esa
<Grecoo> buenas
<Grecoo> tengo un problema
<Grecoo> acabo de instalar tuquito (basada en 11.04) en una netbok y cuando la suspendo no puedo encenderla de vuelta, tengo que apagarla si o si
<Grecoo> alguno tiene idea?
<xangua> pregunta en donde soporten tuquito¿
<m4v> Grecoo: http://www.tuquito.org.ar/soporte.html
<Grecoo> igual es lo mismo que en ubuntu, bah. tuve ese problema con ubuntu en versiones anteriores en otra computadora
<Grecoo> despues mas adelante se arreglo por suerte
<canros> hola
<canros> Amigos, tengo una duda... mi PC tiene una nvidia y habilite el driver con "Controladores adicionales"
<canros> Pero al reiniciar
<canros> Ahora, dice "El controlador está habilitado, pero no se está usando actualmente" Y a lado tengo un botón de eliminar. ¿Alguna idea de porque no está el driver en uso? O tengo que editar el xorg.conf?
<fredd_> arp- : estas?
<curiousx> que tiene arp- que no tenga curiousx ? =P
<curiousx> =(
<arp-> ?
<arp-> fredd_
<curiousx> xD con las guenas dude =D
<arp-> aqui estoy
<arp-> kcs curiousx
<curiousx> que significa kcs ?
<arp-> kcs = que haces = saludo
<arp-> :P
<curiousx> xD aca me estoy, salu2 =D
<arp-> nop
<arp-> es como cuando te encontras con alguien, le decis "que haces"
<arp-> como diciendo.. hola , que haces, pero de como andas
<curiousx> si, lo entendi =)
<arp-> voy a escribir un WiKi pedia de KCS (?)
<arp-> :PPP
<arp-> este fredd_ pide ayuda.. y se va
<curiousx> xD utiliza tikiwiki =P
<arp-> 3 veces hizo lo mismo
<arp-> :S
<arp-> en fin
<curiousx> arp-: ---> http://info.tiki.org/Download =P
<arp-> se, igual estaba bromeando
<curiousx> lo se xD
<arp-> que tal por aquellos pagos?
<curiousx> piola, se deja llevar
<arp-> xD
<curiousx> lo unico un poco cara el comestible pero ahi vamo' ¿tus cosas?
<curiousx> caro*
<curiousx> !op
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<arp-> offtopic
<arp-> si si
<m4v> curiousx: si?
<curiousx> sip
<arp-> estaba viendo si estaban atentos
<arp-> :PPPP
<m4v> kubot: admin ignore add curiousx
<kubot> Hecho m4v.
<m4v> curiousx: ok
<arp-> ?
<arp-> sos admin curiousx?
<curiousx> no, ni ahi
<arp-> ah
<arp-> oks
<curiousx> espera se me hirbio el agua pa' los mate =P
<arp-> ok
<m4v> #ubuntu-es-offtopic es para aquel lado --->
<curiousx> xD ya estoy
<ivedci89> ubuntu 11.04 alguien sabe que es y como quitar eso??? lo del derecho superior es del pidgin...
<ivedci89> ?body=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2047145413557&l=4aa7f7eb1c&subject=Fotos del muro
<m4v> el ícono de pidgin?
<m4v> parece que está fuera del systray
<ivedci89> jeje no tengo los paneles
<ivedci89> tengo ubuntu 1104 con el cairo dock
<ivedci89> y puse todo ahi
<ivedci89> pero no se que es eso que aparece
<m4v> si no tenés sistray queda por ahí flotando
<m4v> fijate si pidgin tiene algo para desactivar que aparezca en el systray
<ivedci89> ahhh sisis lo tiene
<ivedci89> liiiisto!!! perfecto
<ivedci89> estaba en mostrar systry icon SIEMPRE
<ivedci89> estoy probando DraftSight
<ivedci89> anda de lujos!!!
<ivedci89> casi parece auto cad... nada que ver con QCad
<fredd_> podes hacer cosas en 3d?
<german> hola
<german> buenas nohes
<fredd_> hola
<arp-> hola
<arp-> fredd_ te caes a cada rato?
<ivedci89> mmmm nono es 2D exclusivo
<ivedci89> fredd_:
<fredd_> arp- jaja,no.. te avise que era fuerza mayor
<arp-> ah, no lei
<fredd_> ivedci89 ok
<luis_> hola
<arp-> fredd_ y ahora?
<fredd_> arp- seguis con ganas de ayudarme o es muy tarde?
<ivedci89> luis_:  de que zona argentina eres?
<arp-> ok
<luis_> no soy argentino
<fredd_> estabamos en que todo esta actualizado
<fredd_> arp- tengo dos paquetes que me baje de una pagina, creo que son el formware y el driver que necesito
<arp-> fredd_
<arp-> mas alla de lo que bajaste , antes de eso
<arp-> quiero ver otros detalles
<fredd_> decime
<arp-> fredd_ ?
<fredd_> arp- si?
<arp-> no se.. vos vas y venis
<fredd_> jaja, yo escribia, pense que te habias ido.. debo tener algun problema con freenode tal vez
<arp-> te decia
<arp-> pero bueh
<fredd_> arp-desdemi punto de vista: nadie habla ni nada, sólo yo.. y luegome aparece "ha expirado el tiempo de coneccion"
<arp-> y te caes entonces
<fredd_> pero estuve hablandote como 3 minutos y no respondias
<fredd_> no importa..
<arp-> bueno
<darkgod> hola amigos necesito una mano...desinstale wine pero me sigue apareciendo en el menu aplicaciones, como lo borro de ahi?
<darkgod> ahi alguien en casa?
<arp-> fredd
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<fredd> buenas
<noseasasi> ;-)
<lanber> hola, he instalado ubuntu 11.04 en un asus r2h (umpc) tdo ha ido bien hasta que he reiniciado
<arp-> ?
<lanber> y no hace nada se queda la pantalla en negro con un cursor parpadeando en la parte superior izquierda
<lanber> ni siquiera sale el grub
<arp-> oO
<lanber> arp-, es un pc pequeño
<arp-> eso paso luego que finalizo la instalacion?
<lanber> si despues de que me pide reiniciar
<arp-> ok
<lanber> ni siquiera sale el grub
<arp-> probablemente errores en mbr / grub
<arp-> um
<lanber> y se puede arreglar?
<arp-> es la primera vez que instalas ubuntu ahi?
<lanber> si
<arp-> bueno
<lanber> el live cd funciona bien
<arp-> y que hiciste con las particiones?
<arp-> usaste el modo automatico?
<lanber> todo para ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<lanber> he borrado windows
<arp-> cuanta RAm tiene?
<lanber> no lo se
<arp-> oO
<arp-> bootea con un live cd
<arp-> y pon en una terminal: free -m
<lanber> voy aunque tarda
<arp-> cuando enciende el PC tambien lo dice
<arp-> no sabes que CPU tiene
<arp-> ?
<arp-> entra al chat desde el live cd
<arp-> a menos que estes con otra PC
<lanber> no
<arp-> para guiarte
<lanber> pero lo miro
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podes mirar el CPU con:
<arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lanber> me he metido en la bios
<arp-> se
<arp-> la RAm suele decirtela
<lanber> procesador intel (R) pentium (R) M
<lanber> speed 1000MHz
<arp-> aja
<lanber> System memory 1264MB
<arp-> es un P4
<arp-> seguramente
<lanber> ?
<arp-> Intel Pentium P4
<lanber> puede ser
<arp-> con 1.2GB de RAM
<lanber> si
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> te recomiendo lo siguiente
<lanber> dime
<arp-> sabes la capacidad de tu disco?
<lanber> 80 gb
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> con esa cantidad de RAM
<arp-> para hacerlo eficiente.. usa el modo manual de particiones
<lanber> si
<arp-> crea una primera particion que sea Swap
<arp-> con un tamaño de 2.6GB
<arp-> y el resto una Primaria tipo EXT4
<lanber> espera empiezo poco a poco
<arp-> ok
<lanber> tengo otro problema que las ventanas no entran en la pantalla
<arp-> mp
<arp-> eso es tema de resolucion
<arp-> valla a saber que plca de video tiene
<arp-> podrias tener un problema ahi.. si es muy vieja
<arp-> por el soporte 3d
<arp-> y la aceleracion..
<lanber> y para dar siguiente a veces me lo paso fatal
<arp-> sep
<arp-> para ese tipo de maquinas podrias usar la instalacion Alternative
<arp-> que es modo texto con menues del tipo DOS
<lanber> cual es?
<arp-> es el CD alternative
<arp-> que podes bajar
<lanber> si tienes tiempo y ganas estoy dispuesto a probarlo
<lanber> yo solo no me veo capaz
<arp-> se vuelve imposible instalarlo con esa?
<lanber> para mi si, pero puedo intentar con las particiones que me dices
<arp-> ok
<arp-> corre la instlacion de nuevo
<lanber> te comento que he probado con ubuntu 7.0 y 10.04
<lanber> y nada
<arp-> ok
<lanber> esta arrancando desde el cd
<arp-> ok
<lanber> no se si es pedir demasiado pero me gustaria instalarlo con gnome 3
<arp-> jaja
<lanber> si se puede instalar algo claro
<arp-> eso va depender la placa de video mas que nada
<arp-> es un equipo con sus años
<lanber> pero para eso ya he gogleado y me danconfiguraciones de xsorg.conf
<lanber> que supone que se puede subir la resolucion
<arp-> el problema es el driver
<arp-> puede tener la resolucion alta
<arp-> pero andarle muy lento y mal..
<arp-> por no tener soporte de aceleracion
<arp-> por ejemplo
<lanber> bueno primero que funcione
<arp-> asi es
<lanber> ya me gustaria ttener el segundoproblema
<arp-> no es garantia que funcione haciendo las particiones correctamente
<lanber> porque indicaria que ya esta instalado
<arp-> pero buehh... es la forma correcta de tenerlo instalado si fucnionara
<lanber> ya
<lanber> esto sigue arrancando
<arp-> ja
<lanber> desde luego es lento
<arp-> sep
<lanber> ya me pide si probarlo o instalarlo
<lanber> instalo, no?
<arp-> asi es
<lanber> elijo idioma español e instalar
<arp-> ok
<lanber> siguiente
<lanber> (he acertado)
<lanber> me da 3 opciones
<lanber> instalar ubuntu 11.04 al lado de ubuntu 11.04
<lanber> eliminar ubuntu 11.04 (la que habia instalado)
<lanber> algo mas
<lanber> la 2 no?
<lanber> para utilizar todo el disco
<arp-> si
<arp-> modo manual
<arp-> no dice?
<lanber> no lo veo
<lanber> sera el algo mas?
<arp-> deberia estar
<lanber> igual estapero no lo veo
<arp-> proba eliminar ubuntu 11.04
<lanber> algo mas no?
<arp-> pero bueh..
<arp-> no se a que paso te va saltar
<lanber> esa opcion no se cual es
<arp-> no te entra en la pantalla todo la ventana
<arp-> por ahi no ves las opciones
<arp-> de mas abajo
<arp-> ?
<lanber> mme pide que elija el disco
<arp-> ah
<arp-> a ver
<lanber> y me da la opcion de herramientas avanzadas de particion
<arp-> si
<arp-> eso mismo
<lanber> elijo80 gb ata toshiba
<lanber>  y doy a las herramientas?
<arp-> si
<arp-> va aparecer un cuadro que podria tener una lista
<arp-> de particiones creadas
<lanber> me sale varias particiones
<lanber> las borro?
<arp-> si
<arp-> borra todo
<lanber> me sale una rara /dev/mmcblk0p1   fat332
<arp-> sep
<arp-> tambien se va
<arp-> xD
<arp-> todo todo
<lanber> ya esta la otra particion hacia referencia a una tarjeta sd
<arp-> ok
<lanber> espacio libre 80026mb
<arp-> listo?
<arp-> quita la tarjeta SD
<arp-> si es que esta puesta
<lanber> quitada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora vas a poner Crear
<arp-> o Nuevo
<arp-> no recuerdo como dice
<lanber> espera
<lanber> mas abajo me dice device for boot loader instalation:
<arp-> no
<arp-> eso ni  lo toques
<lanber> /dev/mmcblk0 SD SDC (4gb)
<arp-> oO
<lanber> no es latarjeta SD?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> eso no deberia estar
<lanber> meda la opcion de poner el disco duro
<arp-> si
<arp-> pone el disco
<lanber> a ver si el problema estaba ahi
<arp-> me parece que si
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> vamos a crear las particiones
<lanber> pongo el disco duro
<arp-> si
<lanber> y seguimos
<lanber> nueva tabla de particiones
<arp-> si
<lanber> añadir
<arp-> sip
<lanber> primario o logica?
<arp-> Primaria
<lanber> tamaño
<arp-> el tamaño te lo da en megas o gigas
<arp-> ?
<lanber> mb
<arp-> ok
<arp-> 2700MB
<lanber> popor defecto pone 80026
<lanber> lo bajo a 2700
<arp-> si
<lanber> esta
<lanber> sistema de ficheros
<arp-> Area de Intercambio
<lanber> ya
<lanber> doy a aceptar
<arp-> si
<arp-> y otra vez creamos otra
<arp-> con el espacio restante
<arp-> cuanto te marca que sobro?
<lanber> 77326 mb
<arp-> bien
<arp-> añarimos entonces otra
<lanber> /dev/sda1 swap
<arp-> sip
<lanber> voy
<arp-> muy bien
<lanber> logica?
<arp-> Primaria
<lanber> tamaño
<lanber> el resto?
<arp-> asi es
<lanber> 77326?
<arp-> el total restante
<lanber> ya
<lanber> ubicacion principio final?
<arp-> final
<lanber> por defecto a parece principio
<arp-> ah
<arp-> si si
<lanber> pongo final
<arp-> dejalo en principio
<arp-> eso era para otra cosa
<lanber> la anterior tambien ponia principio
<arp-> si
<arp-> esta correcto
<lanber> entonces principio
<arp-> si
<lanber> sistema de ficheros?
<arp-> Ext4
<lanber> pone ext4 transaccional
<arp-> si
<arp-> esa misma
<lanber> punto de montaje?
<arp-> /
<arp-> (la barrita sola)
<lanber> perfecto, doy a aceptar
<arp-> si
<arp-> y fiajte que en la lista
<lanber> ya esta
<arp-> solo alla 2 particiones y no queda un restito sin usar
<lanber> no queda nada "libre"
<arp-> ok
<arp-> continua
<lanber> la swapno tiene punto de montaje
<arp-> no
<arp-> es una particion aparte
<arp-> se monta de otra forma
<lanber> a ver si acierto con el siguiente
<arp-> sola el sistema lo hace
<lanber> si acerte me pide el pais
<arp-> ok
<lanber> esta pensando
<arp-> jaja
<lanber> como sea la tarjeta sd es como para cortarme las venas
<arp-> y si
<arp-> cuadno instalas ese tipo de cosas.. lo mejor es no tener nada coenctado
<arp-> mas que lo necesario
<lanber> ni me acordaba que existia esa tarjeta
<arp-> y esas cosas las ves nomas en modo manual
<arp-> si no.. ni te enteras
<lanber> sigue trabajando
<arp-> talvez esta formateando
<lanber> esperemos
<lanber> que asi sea
<lanber> pòr que el cd lee y la luz del disco duroparpadea
<arp-> ok
<lanber> es curioso que la bios del pc ponia arrancar del disco duro y como ultima opcion medios extraibles
<arp-> y we
<lanber> y asi todo ubuntu mandaba arrancar del sd
<lanber> es curioso
<arp-> no no arrancaba del cd
<arp-> del sd
<arp-> la maquina intentaba arrancar x el disco duro
<arp-> y como no tenia grub
<arp-> quedaba plantada
<lanber> no entiendo
<arp-> claro
<arp-> vos tenias puesto que ubuntu escriba grub en la SD
<lanber> porque ubuntu decia que utilizase el sd como arranque
<arp-> no
<lanber> haaaaaaa
<arp-> que escriba mbr en sd
<arp-> la PC iniciaba el disco duro
<arp-> y no encontraba booteo
<lanber> entonces le tenia que a ver dicho a la bios que iniciase en sd
<arp-> y no podia hacer mas anda
<arp-> quedaba parada
<lanber> no?
<arp-> no
<lanber> e?
<arp-> te obliga a tener una SD metida para arrancar
<arp-> no tiene sentido
<arp-> eso debe ir grabado en el disco duro
<lanber> ya
<arp-> como esta ahora
<lanber> sigue sudando
<arp-> lenta lenta
<arp-> ...
<lanber> si parece raro
<arp-> habras dado a la opcion correcta?
<lanber> en las instalaciones anteriores iba mas rapido
<arp-> y bueno
<arp-> a esperar...
<lanber> me imajino que si
<lanber> distribucion del teclado
<lanber> ya esta
<arp-> xD
<lanber> (se ve que no lo habia hecho bien)
<arp-> asi es
<arp-> igualmente no vino mal el error
<arp-> por que hiciste las particiones bien ahora
<arp-> de la manera  anterior.. no suele hacer la swap
<arp-> o no la activa..
<arp-> mejor siempre  manual
<lanber> ya me ha pedido nombre, contraseña
<lanber> esta instalandolo
<arp-> bien
<lanber> antes en el pais se ve que no habia dado nien al boton
<arp-> suele tardar mucho en instalar no?
<lanber> por eso tardaba tanto
<lanber> no mucho 5 minutos
<arp-> ah
<arp-> rapido..
<lanber> no veo la barra de la instalacion
<lanber> solo veo que se cambian las pantallas de informacion
<arp-> te daras cuenta x los mensajes de arriba
<arp-> :P
<arp-> claro
<lanber> eso es
<lanber> cuando se pone lode gnome 3
<arp-> cuadno arranque el X
<lanber> ha
<arp-> elejis Ubuntu Clasico
<arp-> no el Ubuntu nauty
<lanber> vale
<arp-> es pesado...
<arp-> necesita acelracion ahi de entrada
<lanber> cual es pesado el Gnome 3?
<lanber> lo primero entonces sera configurar bien la tarjeta grafica
<arp-> si
<lanber> vale
<arp-> vas a tener que ver primero que tarjeta grafica tenes
<arp-> es una maquina un poco lenta para rendir los graficos
<arp-> de un entorno muy decorado
<lanber> vale
<arp-> procura la simpleza asnte todo
<lanber> si
<lanber> otra pregunta este cacharro es tambien gps
<arp-> usaste ubuntu alguna ves?
<arp-> gps?
<lanber> si en casa en el trabajo y en el portatil tengo ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<lanber> doy clases de libreoffice writer y calc impress
<arp-> ah
<arp-> mira vos
<arp-> muy bien
<arp-> usaste OpenOffice?
<lanber> bueno he empezado este año con libreoffice
<lanber> si pero poco
<arp-> y que diferencia encontras con OpenOffice
<lanber> asi que los alumnos/as se me han quejado
<arp-> a LibreOffice
<arp-> ?
<lanber> personalmente ninguna
<lanber> ha  mejorado los fontwork
<arp-> y StartOffice llegaste a usarlo?
<lanber> no
<arp-> ok
<lanber> me pide reiniciar
<arp-> ok
<lanber> conoces el startoffice?
<lanber> que tal es?
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero lo use poco y nada
<arp-> no uso esos utilitarios
<arp-> mas que para leer un documento..
<lanber> esta rearrancando a ver si hay suerte
<lanber> si, ya sale la palabra ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<lanber> mucho mas que estos 2 ultimos dias
<arp-> ahah
<lanber> arranco en ubuntu clasic?
<arp-> si
<arp-> lo primero que vamos a ver
<arp-> es que placa de video tenes
<arp-> ajaja
<lanber> perfecto (muchas gracias, ya estaba desesperado), veamos la grafica
<lanber> ya esta
<arp-> abri una terminal
<lanber> ya
<arp-> primero vamos a ver tu swap
<arp-> pone: free -m
<arp-> fijate en Swap:
<arp-> te marca el tamaño
<lanber> ya esta
<lanber> total 1237, used 387, free 850
<arp-> esa es la ram
<lanber> swap
<arp-> oO
<lanber> -/+ bufferes/cache: used 191, free 1046
<lanber> swaptotal 2573, free 2573
<arp-> ah
<arp-> claro
<arp-> ahi esta..
<lanber> no pone mas
<arp-> bien
<arp-> bueno pone: lspci | grep VGA
<lanber> voy
<lanber> como pongo  esta raya |
<arp-> Alt 9 1
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> Alt + 1
<arp-> seria el AltGr
<lanber> ya
<lanber> VGA compatible controller:
<lanber> corporation mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<arp-> pero es una PC o una Desktop?
<lanber> Express Graphics controller (rev 04)
<arp-> perdon una portatil o una desktop
<lanber> es un ultra mobile pc
<arp-> ok
<arp-> claro
<lanber> no pone mas
<arp-> tenes una placa Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML
<arp-> creo que hay driver para eso
<lanber> eso es bueno malo?
<arp-> pero Intel en cuestion de graficos tampoco es una maravilla
<arp-> primero que todo
<lanber> valla
<arp-> vas a necesitar internet en esa pc
<lanber> para eso necesito 5 minutos
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueh.. es tardisimo.. debo irme a dormir. salu2
<lanber> arp-, he montado una guapa en la red
<lanber> he puesto una direccion ip ya ocupada
<arp-> ?
<lanber> nada que estoy en el trabajo y para conectarme a internet
<lanber> necesito una direccion ip
<arp-> no tienen DHCP
<arp-> ?
<lanber> y he puesto la de otro
<arp-> lanber
<arp-> disculpame, son las 6:50AM aqui, debo irme. Igual estoy todo el tiempo online, a la noche tarde seguimos y te ayudo.
<arp-> Saludos
 * arp- off
<lixman> holaaa a todos
<lixman> tengo un problema con un macbook pro y ubuntu
<lixman> holaaa alguen en activo
<lixman> para preguntar una duda
<lixman> holaaaaaaa
<lixman> alguien que pueda aclarar mi duda por favor???
<lixman> holaaaa tengo un terrible problema y es que he instalado ubuntu 11.04 en un macbook pro y la pantalla cuando está en el escritorio de ubuntu apenas se ve
<lixman> se queda con muy poco brillo
<lixman> casi oscuro
<lixman> no veo casi nada
<fosco_> no tienes teclas para subir el brillo?
<lixman> pero si está al máximo
<lixman> está a tope
<fosco_> prueba con esto: xgamma -gamma 1.1
<lixman> no veo casi nada, me sale alguna ves, no siempre
<fosco_> si queda demasiado clara baja el valor, y si sigue oscuro aumentalo
<lixman> donde pongo eso???
<fosco_> en un terminal
<lixman> asi tal cual??
<fosco_> si
<lixman> ok
<lixman> si que algo hace pero no se si tendrá consecuencias
<fosco_> ninguna, simplemente subre la corrección gamma
<fosco_> sube*
<fosco_> si sigue oscuro prueba con 1.2 o más
<lixman> pero y el brillo?? porque todo se ve opaco sin brillo
<lixman> lo seguiré hasta que se vea más claro todo
<lixman> hasta cuanto puedo subirlo??
<fosco_> todo lo que quieras
<fosco_> pero si te pasas solo verás blanco
<fosco_> en mi pantalla consigo ver hasta 6.0, más arriba ya casi no se ve nada
<lixman> ok
<lixman> muchas gracias men
<blackangel1306> algun experto en blackberry
<fosco_> buenas
<jose> hola alguien sabe cuales son los mecanismos y politicas de seguridad de ubuntu
<fosco_> así en general? son muchos
<jose> si lo s epero no se cuales estoy buscando informacion pero casi no encuentro
<guampa> fuera de lo estandar en cualquier linux creo que usa PolicyKit
<jose> ahh ok
<fosco_> jose, pues para empezar el sistema de usuarios/permisos
<m4v> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies
<jose> aahh ok
<buzz_> hola buenas tardes...
<buzz_> saben algun programa de descarga tipo jdownloader?
<dylan66> uget
<cousteau> buzz_, tucan
<cousteau> o pyload
<cousteau> o jdownloader mismo
<joseefrainpb_> disculpen una consulta, alguno de ustedes ha logrado conectar una tablet acer a el servicio tethirng de un cel android, mi tabla no la reconoce pero si esta encendido porque ubuntu reconoce la red
<buzz_> gracias
<buzz_> me descargue el jdown
<buzz_> pero no lo supe instalar
<buzz_> jejejee
<buzz_> voy a probar el tucan a ver q tal
<buzz_> gracias de todos modos por todo..
<cousteau> buzz_, bueno, es una de las cosas que me gusta de tucan, que está en repositorios
<cousteau> (aunque no funcionan ni mediafire ni rapidshare; los tienen que arreglar)
<buzz_> ya ya
<buzz_> eso me acabo d dar cuenta
<buzz_> jejejejjee
<buzz_> iba loco
<dimitruss> buzz_,  existen aceleradores de descargas donwthemall
<xblaster> algun programa como el dap o idm para linux
<rageo> hola, tngo un problema con lynx y wget, "no es posible conectar con localhost:4001" como lo soluciono please, el ping y demás utilidadesde consola si me las realiza
<mimecar> ¿tienes algo escuchando en ese puerto?
<rageo> no, nmap me dice que está cerrado
<mimecar> ¿entonces?
<guampa> si es en localhost mejor chequea con netstat -lt
<rageo> ok, nada de nada
<guampa> bueno, a que te quere conectar entonces?
<mimecar> rageo: si no tienes nada escuchando en ese puerto, no puedes hacer ninguna conexión
<guampa> s/quere/\1s"
<rageo> pero .......... hasta hace poco podía usar wget, y ahora no
<mimecar> que tenías escuchando en ese puerto antes
<rageo> tambien podía usar lynx y ahora tampoco, los dos con el mismo problema de conexion a localhost y mismo puerto
<rageo> que yo sepa nada
<mimecar> si no tienes nada, no puedes usar ninguno de esos programas
<rageo> entonces ........ como los utilizo?
<guampa> lynx y wget siguen funcionandom te estan diciendo que adonde te queres conectar no hay nada escuchando nomas
<mimecar> rageo: ¿para que los quieres usar en tu propio ordenador?
<rageo> guampa, ya, pero que es lo que tengo que poner a la escucha?
<rageo> mimecar, no los quiero usar en mi propio ordenador, esa es la salida por defecto
<mimecar> salida de que
<mimecar> la dirección localhost es tu propia máquina
<rageo> mimecar, la salida de los dos comandos, cuando introduzco uno de los comandos, realiza la petición y me dice que no la hace por que no puede conectar con mi maquina en ese puerto
<mimecar> rageo: primero, para que quieres conectarte a ese puerto de tu equipo¿?
<cousteau> rageo, localhost es tu propio ordenador, si te conectas a localhost te estás conectando a tu propio ordenador
<rageo> mimecar, que yo no quiero conectarme a ese puerto para nada, estoy diciendo que ese es el resulto de la ejecución de los comandos
<mimecar> links es un navegador de consola, wget se usa para descargar archivos
<rageo> ya
<mimecar> ninguno de esos comandos se conecta a tu propio equipo
<rageo> links si me funciona, el que no funciona es lynx
<mimecar> se usan con otros equipos de la red
<rageo> espera, te enseño el resultado
<cousteau> rageo, cómo estás usando lynx?
<mimecar> si no tienes nada escuchando en ese puerto no te puede funcionar
<rageo> cousteau, directamente desde el terminal, "lynx website"
<cousteau> en plan, lynx www.google.es ?
<rageo> yes
<mimecar> en que parte del comando te dice que se conecta a localhost?
<rageo> http://pastebin.com/GLPLFAbc
<rageo> nada mas ejecutarlo
<rageo> esa es la salida de wget
<mimecar> wget http://www.google.es
<mimecar> tu equipo tiene instalado un proxy?
<mimecar> Error al analizar el URL del proxy «http://localhost:4001
<rageo> pero es que no tengo nada en ese puerto, y no se que hace redirigiendo la salida allí
<mimecar> el error dice que te has instalado un proxy
<rageo> si tuvuera un proxy todas las conexiones irian po ahí no?
<xblaster> algun programa q reemplace a idm o a dap de win
<cousteau> rageo, hmm... http://codepad.org/N6klerkE
<guampa> rageo: fijate si "set | grep -i HTTP_PROXY" devuelve algo
<cousteau> xblaster, qué son idm y dap
<xblaster> acelerador de descargas
<cousteau> pues no conozco
<rageo> guampa, me devuelve esto: http://pastebin.com/ycPPn2zk
 * cousteau usa wget cuando las descargas se ponen tontas y se interrumpen con frecuencia
<xblaster> para descargar mp3?
<guampa> rageo: corre "unset http_proxy"
<guampa> y proba de nuevo
<dimitruss> buenos dias
<rageo> guampa, thanks, rápido y sencillo. Solucionado
<guampa> bien ;)
<mimecar> rageo: tendrás que buscar la causa de tener activado un proxy
<rageo> mimecar, sip
<rageo> porque yo no lo he instalado,
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún paquete ultimamente?
<guampa> tene en cuenta que el unset te lo deshabilita para esa sesion de shell, despues vas a tener que ver porque te aparece, como dice mimecar
<mimecar> no se me ocurre ahora ningún programa que tenga como dependencia un proxy
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas rageo?
<rageo> la cuestion es que ....... porque solamente estos dos comandos, y el resto como links o firefox, salían pasando del proxy
<mimecar> no es lo mismo google.es
<mimecar> que www.google.es
<rageo> para wget si, o eso creo
<mimecar> el proxy no sabe como leer la dirección que le pones
<rageo> aún uso la 10.04, la 11 me daba problemas de pantallazo morado
<mimecar> busca primero la razón de que tengas un proxy
<rageo> estoy mirando en el gestor de paquetes
<rageo> con l filtro peoxy
<rageo> tinyproxy instalado, voila, Quien lo habrá instalado, mi mujer no creo que llegue a eso jejej
<Xago> Hola amigos,....de vuelta nuevamente con la misma historia....la hp p1606dn no me imprime desde mu ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el firmware?
<Xago> Este es el error que me arroja --> http://pastebin.com/zj9043e8
<Xago> sip....desde el repositorio
<Xago> ahora subí a la ver. 11.04
<mimecar> ¿tienes la impresora compartida?
<Xago> está en red....IP
<Xago> fija
<mimecar> ¿no está conectada a ningún ordenador?
<rageo> creo que debes compartirla con la red System->Administration->Printing
<Xago> dice que está Enabled y Shared
<Xago_> intento instalar el plug-in y siempre me indica Error code: 2
<Xago_> :(
<mimecar> primero que te funcione por usb y después de la otra forma
<Xago_> recuerdo que en cierta oportunidad, la instalé sin problema y sin tener que conectarla vía USB :(
<Xago_> es más, la reconoce de inmediato en la red
<mimecar> pero ahora no lo hace
<fredd> Buenas..
 * canihojr buenas!
<dimitruss> alguien me puede explicar como abrir el puerto para vnc
<dimitruss> estoy buscando en la net y solo expicacn windows - ubuntu no hay  linux to linux
<mimecar> dimitruss: si no tienes cortafuegos ya lo tienes abierto
<dimitruss> si tengo y dos todavia el ufw y el firestartef
<mimecar> los dos son frontends para iptables
<dimitruss> tendria que verificar mis iptables algun archivo de configuracion?
<mimecar> usa un solo programa, no los dos
<dimitruss> okey y cual es mejor?
<dimitruss> haa front end
<dimitruss> pruebo nmap , auqneu seria mas facil usar un listado del iptables
<mimecar> abre el puerto con uno de los dos programas
<dimitruss> ya abri todos los puertos
<mimecar> si usas un cortafuegos abre solo el puerto necesario
<dimitruss> si okey
<dimitruss> me manda connection refused
<mimecar> ¿has abierto el puerto en tu router?
<dimitruss> no estoy en lan
<dimitruss> dice que el vnc habre en 5901 TCP
<mimecar> ¿el servidor está en tu lan?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> pero dice que lo aberio en otro puerto como hago para que el vncviever vea por otro puerot
<mimecar> ¿quien te lo dice?
<dimitruss> el nmap
<dimitruss> vnc -1
<mimecar> ¿has abierto el puerto que está usando en tu equipo?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> osea el puerto de salida
<dimitruss> el problema es el puerto esta escuchando por el 5901 y el vncviwer esta tartando por el 5900
<dimitruss> ahora en el man de vncviever me dice uan ayuda medio extraña
<dimitruss> tengo que poner el display mas el puerto
<blaster> ahora mimecar
<blaster> ?
<mimecar> ahora estas con un usuario normal
<dimitruss> ahora empieza a tratar de concectar por el 11801
<dimitruss> no con root
<xblaster> ahora mimecar ya esta?
<mimecar> si
<xblaster> oki gracias...
<mimecar> dimitruss: la conexión por vnc tiene que ser con un usuario normal
<mimecar> nunca como root
<xblaster> estaba descuidado cuando entre al chat
<xblaster> si...
<dimitruss> okey
<xblaster> alguien me ayuda instalar mi impresora
<mimecar> xblaster: ¿tienes dos distribuciones en tu equipo?
<xblaster> no una
<xblaster> solo fedora
<mimecar> entonces pregunta en el canal de la distribución que usas
<xblaster> oki
<dimitruss> mimecar, se demora un poko la coneccion? por que estaba esperando a que se conecte como que se bloquea
<mimecar> puedes hacer un ping al otro equipo?
<dimitruss> claro
<dimitruss> si puedo hasta nmap
<mimecar> que ping te da
<dimitruss> 0.991ms
<dimitruss> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.34: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.991 ms
<mimecar> ¿el servidor de vnc está funcionando en el otro equipo?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> pero creo que dejo de usar un front end por que me dice que le de usuario
<mimecar> si con el cliente te conectas al puerto debería ser rápido
<dimitruss> si pero no para nada se queda alli colgado nada mas el vncwiever le sgo gando al okey pero no levanta ninguna pantalla
<dimitruss> y cuando preciono ctrl+c en la terminal osea mato el proceso aca aparece como fallo de cneccion (en el sever)
<dimitruss> mejor hago los dos por liena de comandos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usa el servidor?
<dimitruss> 10.04 y el usuario =
<dimitruss> ya me conecte pero no esta tan bueno
<dimitruss> solo me sale un cuadrado plomo
<dimitruss> esto hice en el servidor  vncserver :1 -name sesion1 -depth 16 -geometry 800x600
<dimitruss> y en el cliente  vncviewer:1
<dimitruss_> mimecar, aqui esta mi bin http://imagebin.org/177849
<mimecar1> ¿estas usando un programa escrito en Java?
<dimitruss> eso el lo que me saca el vncwiever
<dimitruss> voy ha probar mejor con teanwiever
<mimecar> te sale la apariencia de una aplicación de Java
<dimitruss> si eso me extraña sera por la resolucion?
<dimitruss> vncserver :1 -name sesion1 -depth 16 -geometry 800x600
<mimecar> el icono de Java dice que es una aplicación de Java
<cossier> dimitruss: creo que hay temas para java pero no lo se ciertamente
<dimitruss> mejor levanto sin usar eso de geometria  ni -deth
<dimitruss> otro servico que sea posterior a vnc y que sea bueno de sasitencia remota
<cossier> dimitruss: el vinagre te sirve ?
<dimitruss> voy ha probarlo
<cousteau> vinagre es vnc -_-
<fredd> Buenas..
<dimitruss> ya entendi como conectar el vnc pero me sigue saliendo http://imagebin.org/177849 y la verdad eso ne es coneccion remota tendre que ajustar parametros en el servidor?
<dimitruss> ya me salio segui un post antiguo por eso no me soportaba  tuve que instlar x11vnc pues el vnc normal trabajaba con otro gestor grafico
<dannyLopez> como puedo instalar ubuntu 10.04 sin gnome?
<dannyLopez> o sea yo escogiendo el interfaz grafico
<fzeta> buenas, buenas....
<cousteau> dannyLopez, ubuntu minimal
<dannyLopez> si instala el resto de cosas, por que una ves recuerdo que instale un ubuntu sin entorno y cuando iba a reproducir un sonido me decia que no tenia alsa y cuando lo instale me generaba conflicto con pulse
<mac> hola
<Decepticon> hola! auxilio, no tengo efectos en ubuntu 10.04
<mac> has probado compiz fusion
<mac> estas hay sjm
<mac> hola gente
<omikron4> Decepticon: lo que tienes que comprobar es que tienes instalado.. 1 compiz.. despues.. que el driver de la tarjeta grafica acepte 3d y si ya lo tenias y con la actualizacion te dejo de funcionar.. lo mismo miras en synaptic y te quito algo de compiz
<Decepticon> omikron4:  entonces vere eso y t digo=?
<dannyLopez> mac: si
<omikron4> quedan 6 dias para oneiric.. y puedo decir. que la mayoria de problemas graficos.. quedaran solucionados  ;)
<Decepticon> omikron4:  oh!, oh!
<mimecar> omikron4: es mejor esperar 1 o 2 semanas desde la liberación
<dannyLopez> un buen grabador de escritorio?
<omikron4> mimecar: ya lo se.. pero yo llevo, como te dije ayer.. la diaria desde la alpha 3 y aunque no me funciona nada mas que el gnome fallback(que dicen que es la vista clasica) espero que cuando haga la instalacion limpia no habra problema para el tema de elegir tanto unity como gnome3
<dannyLopez> el record my desctop lo probe en debian, pero no me grabava el sonido del Pc si no el del microfono, y yo quiero uno que grabe lo que tengo sonando en el momento con buena calidad
<omikron4> ahora uso unity sin problemas de ningun tipo y tambien pongo de vez en cuando la vista clasica de gnome
<mimecar> el modo fallback no es la vista clásica
<omikron4> mimecar: se parece, aunque no tienes las opciones de antes.. la vista es la misma
<mimecar> tienes bastantes menos opciones
<mac> hola uenas noches a todos
<omikron4> no tienes apenas opciones.. mimecar, jjaajja por no decir ninguna
<omikron4> pero siempre puedes arrastrar hacia el panel y se queda mimecar
<mac> halguien tiene idea de sistema de redes
<mimecar> mac: la duda está relacionada con ubuntu?
<Decepticon> omikron4:  dime q compiz debo tener para quita lo q agregue
<mac> perdon
<mimecar> mac: si no tiene relación pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Decepticon> omikron4: voy a quitar simple compiz manager
<mac> donde puedo hablar de ese tema
<omikron4> Decepticon: debes mirar en synaptic todo lo que tienes de compiz
<omikron4> y si falta algo.. pues miras y me dices que es.. tal vez no funcione por algo que te desactivo
<mac> como se llama el canal de sistema de redes
<Decepticon> omikron4:  sale esto>  desktop effects could not be enabled
<mimecar> no conozco ninguno en freenode
<omikron4> aunque en la 10.04 Decepticon puedes pulsar en medio de la pantalla el boton derecho del raton y donde dice cambiar el fondo de pantalla creo que entras en un menu que te da las opciones de cambiar a efectos de escritorio
<dannyLopez> mac: escrtibi /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mac>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Decepticon> omikron4:  ok!
<omikron4> Decepticon: eso es que el driver 3d no esta activado
<Decepticon> omikron4:  estoy quitando todo synaptic
<omikron4> tendras que entrar en sistema administracion controladores adicionales de hardware
<mimecar> Decepticon: quitando todo synaptic?
<omikron4> y ver si esta activado el driver de tu tarjeta, Decepticon
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> estoy volando todo eso!
<mimecar> Decepticon: que paquetes estas quitando en synaptic?
<omikron4> no se te ocurra quitar synaptic
<Decepticon> voy  entonces q xopa
<Decepticon> xq=?
<Decepticon> ya lo quite
<mimecar> Decepticon: quieres borrar todos los programas y quedarte sin ordenador?
<omikron4> porque si quitas todo lo de synaptic-- quitaras tu sistema
<Decepticon> chaizerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Decepticon> todavia no sale bien,
<mimecar> Decepticon: ¿que paquetes has dicho que quite?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  sinaptyc
<mimecar> ...no estas desinstalando synaptic verdad?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  si listo hace rato!
<mimecar> tu sabrás lo que haces, es tu equipo
<omikron4> Decepticon: pues cuando vuelvas a arrancar  ya no tienes nada. menuda Decepticon
<mimecar> cuando te falle el ordenador di lo que has hecho antes
<Decepticon> mimecar: entonces q hago
<Decepticon> lo instalo d nuevo=?
<amundsen> hola
<mimecar> omikron4: es imposible que haya puesto que de quiten todos los programas del sistema
<amundsen> tengo una duda
<Decepticon> ya lo estoy instalando
<amundsen> http://www.meneame.net/
<amundsen> cual es la version de kubuntu que ha de instalarse en la arquitectura ia64 ?
<omikron4> y como puedes instalar si te cargaste synaptic Decepticon?
<mimecar> amundsen: amd64
<Xago__> bueno....amigos...insistí,....insistí....insistí....hasta que logré imprimir :P
<cossier> con la consola ?
<omikron4> bua! mejor dejo de preguntar.. me parece un dialogo de besugos
<omikron4> chaus
<amundsen> mimecar: thx . lo pregunte porque el gimp por ejemplo no me funciona
<mimecar> Decepticon: no es lo mismo quitar el paquete synaptic que todo el sistema
<mimecar> ¿que fallo te da el gimp de los repositorios?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ya lo instale
<Decepticon> mimecar:  debe estar bien
<mimecar> ¿no has dicho que has desinstalado todo?
<amundsen> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704175/
<mimecar> amundsen: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<amundsen> natty
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<amundsen> yes
<mimecar> estas usando el Gimp de los repositorios?
<amundsen> claro
<amundsen> no suelo instalar nada que no sea oficial
<mimecar> parece un error en el propio programa
<Decepticon> mimecar:  nada! no me salen las graficas
<mimecar> Decepticon: que gráficas?
<Decepticon> los efectos
<amundsen> bueno, oneiric sale en unos dias asi que espero que en la proxima version hayan corregido el fallo
<amundsen> mientras tanto voy tirando con krita
<mimecar> amundsen: espera 1 o 2 semanas antes de actualizar
<sianhulo> pues a mi la ultima beta de oneiric me trajo varios fallos
<mimecar> Decepticon: que has desinstalado antes?
<sianhulo> pero bueh
<Decepticon> nada
<Decepticon> fue instalacion!
<mimecar> ...
<Decepticon> mimecar:  q va!, no se puede
<cossier> Decepticon: ya me perdi cual era el problema ???
<dzup> !pastehw: Para listar tu hardware y podamos verlo, ejecuta esto en terminal: curl -s -S --data-urlencode "txt=$(sudo lshw -html)" "http://pastehtml.com/upload/create?input_type=html&result=address";echo;   ..., danos la direccion del post.
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches a todos
<tabunet> tengo un problemilla
<tabunet> con un amigo que está empezando a usar ubuntu
<tabunet> no tiene mucha idea(yo tampoco pero el menos)
<tabunet> el problema es que tiene una laptop
<tabunet> con una tarjeta gráfica ATI Radeon Mobility M7.
<tabunet> y pone que no se están usando controladores privativos
<tabunet> he visto tutoriales
<tabunet> pero hay que organizar un follón para configurarla
<tabunet> hay alguna manera sencilla de hacerlo?
<tabunet> gracias de antemano
<xangua> !ati
<kubot> Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<tabunet> gracias
<tabunet> echaré un vistazo
<tabunet> a ver si aquí lo ponen más fácil
<tabunet> porque lo que yo vi no era nada fácil
<fredd> Buenas..
<Lithos84> fredd: Buenas (^_^)
<fredd> alguien sabe si hay algun canal de aircrack en español?
<charley_> hola, tengo un problemilla, desde qe actualice de 10.10 a 11.04 mi ubuntu se queda pasmado en la pantalla del logo al iniciar, tengo q entrar en modo a prueba de fallos y reiniciar xserver, tengo una tarjeta grafica nvidia, sugerencias?
<m4v> charley_: que placa?
<charley_> msi
<m4v> que placa de vídeo
<charley_> ah, nvidia geforce 9400
<m4v> charley_: probaste reinstalando el driver de nvidia?
 * Souchiro  se fue.....
<charley_> see
<charley_> probe alternando entre el beta y la version recomendada
<charley_> pero da igual
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-08
<m4v> charley_: lo instalaste desde los repositorios o usaste el instalador de nvidia?
<charley_> desde controladores adicionales
<m4v> tenés el log del Xorg?
<charley_> de donde lo puedo sacar?
<m4v> en /var/log/Xorg.0.log pero tendrías que verlo cuando te ocurre el error, si inicias el Xserver el log se sobreescrive. Tratá de reproducir el error, copiar /var/log/Xorg.0.log a alguna otra parte desde la terminal (en alt+ctrl+f1 tenés para loguearte a una tty) y después copiá el log en paste.ubuntu.com y pasanos el link
<charley_> ok
<fredd> jelou
<shol> hola gente necesito una mano
<shol> instale ubuntu 10.04 en una hp cq42 y no me anda el sonido
<shol> alguna idea?
<debsan> !detalles shol
<kubot> shol: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<debsan> probaste alsamixer ?
<shol> nono, como probar eso?
<debsan> configuraste algo ?
<debsan> shol, escribí alsamixer en consola
<shol> y sinceramente no me anda nada mas, no tira error
<shol> solo no se escucha el sonido
<shol> ahi va
<debsan> shol, con que aplicación lo probaste ?
<shol> con cualquier mp3 o videos
<shol> no anda con nada
<shol> abri alsamixer
<shol> ahora que?
<debsan> shol, tenés pulseaudio y alsa ?
<shol> pulseaudio es un programa
<shol> ?
<debsan> shol, eso son como los volumenes, ponelo todo al mango, si no está
<shol> esta todo subido
<shol> en rojo las dos barras que aparecen
<debsan> dos barras ?
<shol> sisi
<shol> abri alsamixer y me salen dos barras, estan las dos al mango
<shol> instale pulseaudio
<debsan> ok, pero en el programa te sale mas informacion sobre tu placa de sonido y chip, verdad ?
<shol> ya te digo
<shol> si, que necesitas saber
<debsan> no, era para saber si te la reconoce.
<shol> ejecute pulseaudio pero no abre
<debsan> shol, es bastante al azar ir tirando ideas a ver si justo es tu problema, google a ver si a alguien le paso lo mismo con esa placa y con tu version de ubuntu.
<debsan> googleá*
<shol> ya vi y recomendaban instalar un ppa, lo hice y actualice, pero no me resulto como a algunos de los chicos que les paso lo mismo
<debsan> shol, que ppa ? que paquete en particular ?
<shol> ya te digo
<debsan> pulseaudio es un servidor de sonido, el cual si no está bien configurado puede traer conflictos con alsa.
<shol> http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-658565-no-funciona-sonido-presario-cq42-con-ubuntu
<shol> ahi esta lo que hice
<debsan> muchos lo que hacen es desintalar pulseaudio directamente y quedarse con alsa
<shol> bien
<shol> lo desinstalo entonces
<debsan> shol, espera
<shol> si
<debsan> shol, viste en la opción de ubuntu de sonido. Hay varias opciones para probar, jugaste con ellas ?
<shol> probe algunas si
<shol> cambie la salida y eso
<yemino> un ot: alguien que use emacs sabe si hay algo que autocomplete sugiriendo palabras escritas en el documento?
<yemino> existe algun canal emacs espagnol?
<shol> cambie de nuevo y nada
<shol> no puedo
<debsan> shol, no se, a mi me excede
<shol> todo bien
<shol> alguien mas que se le ocurra algo?
<Anarki> hola
<debsan> shol, lo unico que te puedo decir es que parece ser un tema de driver que un tema de config. seguiría buscando por eso que habías encontrado.
<debsan> Anarki, hola
<Anarki> hola debsan
<shol> bien
<Anarki> disculpen que moleste con esto, pero tengo un k6 con slackware, se que no perteneces al canal, pero en esta pc de la que hablo uso ubuntu karmic y por eso encontré este canal ¿alguno me podrá dar una mano con el k6?
<Anarki> tengo problemas con una placa wifi
<fredd> pregunta: necesito saber cuales son mis drivers wifi, hago un lsmod y, entres otras cosas, me sale esto:
<fredd> mac80211              257001  1 brcm80211
<fredd> cfg80211              156212  2 brcm80211,mac80211
<fredd> cual es?
<guampa> brcm80211
<fredd> y el cfg?
<guampa> mac y cfg son codigo comun a otros drivers aparte de brcm80211
<guampa> por eso los ponen en drivers mas genericos
<fredd> ok, gracias, sucede que me parece que tengo que parchearlos antes de instalar
<guampa> en la doc del parche te dira como
<fredd> si, gracias guampa
<debsan> shol https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/117361  tendrías que leer esto bien
<francisco_> Buenas como estan
<fredd> bien bien...
<francisco_> disculpen... Me pueden decir el nombre de un canal que sea solo de redes?
<francisco_> Configuracion de redes y esas cosas
<guampa> ##networking
<fredd> busca los canales con alt+c
<francisco_> ok
<francisco_> muchisimas
<francisco_> gracias a los 2
<francisco_> :D
<erAbuelo> buenas
<lago> Gracias ubuntu ONEIRIC. Por fin mi hp-620 funciona como una seda
<mac_> hola
<mac_> hola
<mac_> holasssssssssssssssssss
<mac_> hay alguien hay
<beer> hola
<fzeta> Nas beer
<beer> saben si seria muy dificil liberar parte de mi capacidad de almacenamiento en un disco para darselo a otro en una particion?
<cousteau> beer, si las particiones son contiguas, no debería ser muy difícil
<cousteau> desde un liveCD lo podrías hacer
<beer> bueno
<beer> la historia es q en la particion d w necesito un poco mas de espacio para instalar unos programas...y no me deja por carencia d espacio
<beer> entonces desde un livecd se puede??
<beer> como podria pasarle mas capacidad a la otra particion??grax
<FaceOld> que programa puedo utilizar para programar en php
<FaceOld> que programa puedo utilizar para programar en php
<FaceOld> yo tengo montado el drupal 7.7
<azazl> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<azazl> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
 * Inframundo mi no entender un joraca
<cossier> .
<cossier> -.- zZ
<waiked> nass
<waiked> tengo un problema con nautilus cuando intento abrir una carpeta se me queda pensando
<waiked> y no me la llega a abrir
<waiked> alguna idea ???
<Yukiteru> waiked, abre una consola y llama a nautilus, alli te aparecera cualquier error que pueda haber
<waiked> poniendo en consola sudo nautilus si que puedo
<waiked> me da un error o varios en samba
<waiked> pero alli me pierdo
<Yukiteru> waiked, para que usas root??
<Yukiteru> necesitas hacerlo en root???
<waiked> si
<Yukiteru> o.o
<Yukiteru> que necesitas hacer???
<waiked> tengo que poner sudo nautilus para entrar en las carpetas
<Yukiteru> waiked, en que carpetas, locales o en red??
<waiked> sinos se me queda pensando, hasta que se me cuelga completamente nautilus
<Yukiteru> ok
<waiked> todas
<Yukiteru> entonces medices que no te funciona en modo usuario
<Yukiteru> pero si te funciona en root
<Yukiteru> es correcto
<waiked> vas a lugares e intentas abrir carpeta pesonal y alli ya se queda pensando y  no habre nada
<waiked> si
<Yukiteru> waiked, llama nautilus en usuario normal desde la consola
<waiked> pense he era problema de privilegios
<Yukiteru> lo que salga mandalo a pastebin.com
<Yukiteru> y me pasas el lik
<Yukiteru> y no debes usar root a la ligera
<Yukiteru> nautilus está preparado para que funcione sin privilegios de root
<waiked> ya, pero es la unica manera de abrir las carpetas
<waiked> aha
<Yukiteru> es lo mismo
<Yukiteru> nunca usar root a la ligera
<Yukiteru> haz lo que te dije, pasa el contenido por pastebin.com y asi podré ver que es lo que es X)
<waiked> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704493/
<waiked> allí lo tienes
<Yukiteru> me dices que usas samba???
<waiked> perdon, ese error ya lo solucione
<waiked> era cosa de la impresora
<Yukiteru> waiked, entonces cual es el error que te aparece al llamar nautilus y navegar con el??
<Yukiteru> pasalo o no podré ser de mucha ayuda
<waiked> el que te he pegado
<waiked> el problema es que no puedo navegar
<waiked> por las carpetas
<waiked> mas que nada que no puedo abrirlas
<waiked> se queda pensando, pensando, pensando y allí se queda
<Yukiteru> waiked, entonces haz esto
<Yukiteru> dbus-launch nautilus
<waiked> con sudo o sin el ?
<Yukiteru> hazlo sin sudo
<waiked> ok
<waiked> al momento se ha abierto
<waiked> y puedo navegar por las carpetas como poniendo el sudo nautilus
<Yukiteru> navega usalo y cualquier cosa avisa
<waiked> desde lugares sigo sin poder entrar
<waiked> mas que nada acceder a las carpetas
<Yukiteru> manda el log del terminal
<waiked> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704501/
<waiked> aquí lo tienes
<dylan66> waiked pudes ver las propiedades de las carpetas con click derecho?
<waiked> desde lugares no
<waiked> ahora con el comando dbus-launch nautilus abre nautilus y si puedo entrar en las propiedades de las carpetas
<dylan66> miralas con gksu o desde consola con sudo
<dylan66> a ver los permisos
<waiked> alli es donde me pierdo
<waiked> primero pense que mi usuario no tenia permisos para nautilus
<waiked> en usuarios y grupos el tipo de cuenta, tiene que ser personalizado ???
<dylan66> en tu usuario en propiedades
<dylan66> tiene que estar tu nombre clickeado en la categoria grupos
<waiked> mi usuario esta
<waiked> sabeis de alguna manera para restaurar nautilus, para dejarlo por defecto ???
<Yukiteru> waiked, tendrias que reinstalar nautilus
<Yukiteru> sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<waiked> vamos a probar
<waiked> parece que funciono
<waiked> muchas gracias a todos
<waiked> voy a reiniciar para ver si se ha solucionado del todo
<Yukiteru> waiked,
<Yukiteru> tu bug ya ha sido presentado
<Yukiteru> no tiene solución por los momentos
<Yukiteru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/738203
<Yukiteru> si lo solucionaste con la reinstalacion avisa XD
<teque> hola slaudos e un pregunta se puede gravar con varias quemadoras al mismo tiempo
<asura> Hola mundo IRC  jejejej
<asura> ...
<vientosolar> buenas tardes, necesito ayuda creo que tengo los ppa con algun error porque no me actualiza
<fzeta> res..
 * canihojr wenas
<canihojr> como puedo saber en que puerto LPT tengo la impresora conectada?
<m4v> tenes más de un puerto LPT?
<debsan> :)
<dimitruss> alguien use o uso vsftpd?
<dimitruss> tengo un problema , muestra los directorios de los usurios locales pero cambie la linea # Habilitar el acceso a usuarios anónimos. Para mayor seguridad poner NO.
<dimitruss> anonymous_enable=YES
<Enlil> buenas, alguien sabe como funcionan los iconos que se muestran en el panel
<Enlil> es que quiero cambiar un icono
<Enlil> y no hay manera
<Enlil> estoy pasando de tomboy
<Enlil> a gnote
<Enlil> y mientras que tomboy tiene el icono monocromático
<Enlil> como tiene que ser
<Enlil> gnote no
<Enlil> y no encuentro el icono que utiliza
<mimecar> tendrás el icono en la carpeta /usr/share/icons
<Enlil> ok, gracias, voy a buscarlo ahí
<Enlil> es que he buscado ya en varios sitios
<Enlil> .icons
<Enlil> y otro
<Enlil> pero no ahí
<mimecar> en .icons solo tienes los iconos del tema que usas
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Quisiera saber si puedo instalar Windows sin borrar Ubuntu 10
<mimecar> se puede
<Ignacio> Porque acabo de migrar de Fedora a Ubuntu10
<Ignacio> Me gustaría que me explicaran : Nota mi Notebook tiene 8gb de memoria ¿Da?
<cousteau> Ignacio, para windows? lo dudo
<Ignacio> Mimecar: me guías  a le aviso que no tiene disquetera
<Ignacio> cousteau: SI!
<cousteau> como no sea windows ME...
<Ignacio> cousteau:  O poder insertarle un pendriver; Con Windows cualquier version
<Ignacio> ?
<mimecar> Ignacio: necesitas un backup de los datos, un live cd de ubuntu y los discos de windows
<cousteau> ya te digo yo que en 8 GB un Windows moderno no se instala
<Ignacio> mimecar: Pense que podía botear desde un pendriver
<Ignacio> costeau: Digo que cualquier windows.. no tengo preferencia
<mimecar> si pasas la iso de ubuntu a un usb puedes hacerlo
<cousteau> Ignacio, puedes hacer un pendrive con el unetbootin o el creador de usb de ubuntu
<Ignacio> Pero quiero botear WINDOWS. TENGO UBUNTU INSTALADO
<cousteau> ah, ya tienes ubuntu instalado?
<fzeta> Ignacio: por curiosidad, para que quieres instalar windows, se te ah ido la pinza o que xD. Con todos mis repetos:P
<Ignacio> Disculpen sali por error
<cousteau> Ignacio, ya tienes ubuntu instalado?
<Ignacio> Si
<cousteau> ni idea de cómo se puede instalar windows desde un pendrive
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Solo quiero botearlo no instalarlo
<cousteau> Ignacio, el caso es que no existen live CDs de Windows, que yo sepa...
<fzeta> Ignacio: usa virtualbox
<Ignacio> cousteau: Bueno. TEndre que aguantar
<cousteau> bueno, podrías poner virtual box en el portátil
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Sabes como pasar de ubuntu 10 a ubuntu 11
<cousteau> Ignacio, sí, actualizando
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Cuando me "Cuesta" de memoria la actualizacion
<cousteau> Ignacio, ni idea, la verdad...
<Ignacio> :D gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> si has pasado de fedora a ubuntu, por qué no has puesto ubuntu 11.04 ?
<cousteau> u 11.10, ya puestos... dentro de nada será estable
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Me dieron otra notebook con ubuntu 10
<cousteau> Ignacio, 10.04 ó 10.10?
<Lithos84> Ignacio: Si es 10.04, tendrás que actualizar dos veces (-> 10.10 -> 11.04). Actualiza con el Gestor de Actualizaciones.
<Ignacio> 10.10
<Ignacio> Me guian en KpackageKit
<cousteau> bien, pues yendo a Actualizaciones te debería aparecer "Nueva versión disponible"
<Ignacio> Dice Software Updates
<Ignacio> Bueno. Me voy :-*
<mimecar> Ignacio: kpackagekit es para kde
<mimecar> Enlil: prueba a copiar el icono de tomboy con el nombre de gnote
<Enlil> sí, eso he hecho en todos los sitios
<Enlil> lo curioso
<Enlil> es que el icono exacto
<srkdos> saludos
<Enlil> está en ubuntu-dark-theme o algo así
<Enlil> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark
<srkdos> soy nuevo con esto, kien me ayuda a entenderlo mejor?
<Enlil> y se llama específicamente tomboy-panel
<Lithos84> srkdos: ¿Qué deseas saber?
<Enlil> y he creado un gnote-panel
<Enlil> pero no lo pilla
<Enlil> mi pregunta:
<Enlil> para cambiar los iconos
<Enlil> hace falta borrar algún tipo de caché?
<mimecar> Enlil: no
<mimecar> entra en la carpeta .icons y copia el icono de tomboy
<mimecar> y ponle el nombre de gnote
<Enlil> sí, eso he hecho
<Enlil> tanto
<Enlil> en /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps,  como en    /usr/share/icons/hicolor/??x??/apps
<mimecar> en la carpeta .icons
<Enlil> cambiando en todas las carpetas
<Enlil> en .icons?
<Enlil> ok
<mimecar> si usas un tema de iconos diferente al que viene en ubuntu si
<Enlil> ahí vienen sólo estas carpetas... → awn-theme Faenza Faenza-Dark Faenza-Darker Faenza-Darkest
<Enlil> y creo que no estoy usando ninguno de esos
<Enlil> es curioso porque cuando lo voy a ejecutar, en el diálogo si que me aparece el icono que quiero
<Enlil> voy a seguir buscandolo
<Enlil> saludos
 * CanihoJR wenas!
<CanihoJR> buenass
<CanihoJR> una preguntilla, en windows, copiando por comando un archivo con el parametro /V me verifica que esté correcto... no sucede lo mismo si copio el archivo directamente con el entorno grafico...
<CanihoJR> deduzco que en linux, sucede lo mismo, por consola podré verificar que esté correcto, pero arrastrando, no ara dicha comprobacion...
<mimecar> CanihoJR: OT ;)
<CanihoJR> OT?
<mimecar> la parte de windows
<mimecar> cómo sabes que el sistema no lo ha comprobado?
<CanihoJR> o_O
<CanihoJR> no te entendi xD
<mimecar> si el sistema no detecta errores en la copia, está bien copiado
<CanihoJR> mimecar, hasta donde sé, copiando directamente no verifica (leido en paginas de microsoft)
<CanihoJR> mimecar, el caso esque en win me la replanflinfla xDDD
<CanihoJR> queria saber sobre linux
<CanihoJR> xDD por defecto comprueba?
<CanihoJR> sin tener que comparar yo mismo MD5 o cosas parecidas?
<mimecar> no entiendo para que quieres hacer la comprobación
<CanihoJR> para saber que esté perfecto.... estos dias he perdido varias imagenes
<CanihoJR> muy valiosas para mi de .GHO
<CanihoJR> y sé que ha sido por copiarse de un sitio a otro.... :/
<CanihoJR> (sinceramente creo que ha sido culpa de un chkdsk que hizo win) pero por si acaso.... me gustaria ir previniendo ^^
<CanihoJR> imagino que la mejor alternativa seria pasarme a DD... :/
<mimecar> que impide a dd que haga lo mismo?
<mimecar> si un disco tiene errores, el scandisk / fsck lo arregla
<CanihoJR> que realize la misma tarea? o que obtenga el mismo tipo de error?
<mimecar> si no lo arregla no uses esa herramienta
<mimecar> el mismo tipo de error
<CanihoJR> mimecar, aver, te explico desde el principio el error, por si se te ocurre algo...
<CanihoJR> por la mañana clone un disco de una imagen gho, funciono perfecto.
<CanihoJR> por la tarde, vuelvo a realizar esa misma tarea y me dice que la imagen gho está corrupta... :/
<CanihoJR> le hice un chkdsk pensando de que algo pasaria.... efectivamente "reparó" algo pero la imagen gho me sigue diciendo que está corrupta xDD
<mimecar> ... entonces es un problema de ghost que no comprueba
<CanihoJR> asi que ando buscando soluciones, y como normalmente trabajo con linux, queria dejar tambien de lado ghost y pasarme a clonezilla o cosas asi
<mimecar> puede ser que el propio ghost haya generado mal la imagen
<CanihoJR> mimecar, no, la imagen estaba perfecta, despues de crearla siempre la chekeo con ghost, y esa misma imagen la habia usado antes miles de veces...
<CanihoJR> de echo, esa misma mañana la use y perfecta
<CanihoJR> por la tarde ya falló...
<CanihoJR> pense en que el disco podria estar mal
<CanihoJR> con sectores, pero nada, me dice que esta perfecto
<mimecar> scandisk te dice eso?
<CanihoJR> y SMART tb.... lo unico "raro" fue el chkdsk que me reparo cosillas y es lo que me trae moskeadillo....
<mimecar> chkdsk es un programa muy antiguo
<mimecar> si quieres estar seguro, calcula la suma md5
<CanihoJR> seria lo mejor no? para comprobar de que está bien copiado...
<mimecar> ¿cómo sacarías la suma del archivo original?
<flypp> y con cmp?
<CanihoJR> cmp segun veo, compara 2 archivos...
<CanihoJR> aunque si comparo sus MD5, en teoria deben ser exactos
<CanihoJR> voy a probar con cmp y md5 aver que consigo... porque la idea era de hacerlo "automatico"
<mimecar> si haces la copia directamente en el disco de destino
<mimecar> cómo lo comparas?
<CanihoJR> arrastrar un archivo con nautilus y que cuando termine de copiarse no desaparezca la barra que aparece cuando copia, sino que me avise de que está copiado y ademas bien copiado....
<mimecar> si no hay errores en la copia está bien copiado
<CanihoJR> entonces para que tienen el comando de verificar? (ejemplo de win2)
<CanihoJR> para que quieres verificar algo que si se ha copiado se ha copiado bien?
<mimecar> para una copia por la red por ejemplo
<CanihoJR> no sucederia igual?si se copia esque se ha copiado bien? :s (te hablo desde la mas absoluta ignorancia)
<mimecar> que probabilidad hay de copiar un archivo en tu mismo disco y que no puedan ser recuperados los errores?
<mimecar> si te quieres quedar tranquilo comprueba la suma md5
<CanihoJR> si.... tendré que hacer eso... porque no veo otra salida xD
<mimecar> no ser tan paranóico
<CanihoJR> mimecar, no es ser paranoico, es cuidar esa imagen .gho de la que depende mi trabajo, o mas bien mi "NO TRABAJO", o restauro un PC en 5 minutos, o me pego casi 2 horas reinstalando Win con todas sus actualizaciones, programas y configuraciones.... PESADILLA
<CanihoJR> ami perder una foto, por ejemplo, la verdad me la replanflinfla...
<mimecar> lo primero que se hace al clonar un disco es probar la restauración de la imagen
<CanihoJR> pero lo de esta imagen gho....... me ha tocado mucho la fibra xD
<CanihoJR> mimecar, esa imagen estaba mas que comprobada....
<CanihoJR> la usaba a diario
<mimecar> restauras clones todos los días?
<CanihoJR> por "Algun motivo" se corrompió y como me fiaba demasiado de esa imagen, no tenia copia por ningun otro lugar...
<CanihoJR> mimecar, si
<CanihoJR> es un taller informatico....y ahi los formateos, practicamente a diario...
<mimecar> así aprenderás a tener varias copias de algo que es crítico para tu trabajo
<CanihoJR> el viernes tenia 4 equipos, que si esa imagen no me hubiese fallado hubiesen salido el mismo dia por la tarde... no que llevo desde ayer, instalando windows, activandolos, instalando programillas....
<CanihoJR> mimecar, sisi...... desde luego xDDD como no me fio de ninguna unidad, esta vez tengo varias copias, >.<
<mimecar> varias copias corruptas o-o
<CanihoJR> mimecar, no no xD
<CanihoJR> me ha tocado hacer una imagen nueva completa...
<flypp> norton ghost es muy delicado
<flypp> clonezilla, dd+gzip+nc,...
<CanihoJR> por suerte, solo se me corrompió una de las varias imagenes, un win7 premium 32 bits
<CanihoJR> flypp, si, eso estaba viendo, portando mis aplicaciones a linux.... como he visto que clonezilla
<CanihoJR> practicamente es un menu bottable para DD... por llamarlo de alguna forma....
<flypp> puedes usar esas herramientas para el mantenimiento de sistemas windows
<CanihoJR> estoy leyendo la documentacion de DD y haciendo mi aplicacion en Gambas :D
<mimecar> que forma de complicarte tienes
<CanihoJR> ademas, con DD, no me hace falta reiniciar el equipo cada vez que quiera hacer una clonacion
<java_> tengo ubuntu 10, kernel 2.6.x.x y deseo escalar al 2.6.38.11, existe problema
<spin_> COMO MEJORO EL SONIDO DEL UBUNTU 11.04
<mimecar> java_: ¿necesitas esa versión por alguna razón?
<mimecar> spin_: mejorar en...?
<spin_> EN FIDELIDAD CON WINDOS SONABA BIEN Y AHORA TIENE MUCHAS DISTORSIONES
<java_> no deseo estar actualizando a 10.04 y superior
<mimecar> !mayusculas spin_
<kubot> spin_: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<spin_> disculpen jejejeje
<mimecar> spin_: ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<spin_> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes bien ajustado el volumen?
<spin_> si al igual q el ecualizador  pero no suena como antes
<spin_> crees q pueda mejorarlo
<spin_> o ya deplano se quedara asi
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa eso?
<spin_> si ya desde hay las bocinas no sonaban igual
<spin_> y lo hice con usb live no tiene q ver o si
<mimecar> si en el live cd te falla puede ser un problema de hardware
<spin_> como lo puedo corregir
<spin_> ?
<mimecar> tienes ahora en tu equipo windows?
<Lithos84> java_: Busca "linux-backports-modules".
<spin_> no ya solo le deje el ubuntu
<spin_> grax lo probare
<java_> Lithos84: Gracias
<mimecar> si usas otros altavoces pasa lo mismo?
<Lithos84> java_: Con gusto.
<CanihoJR> spin_, creo que antes comentabas que en windows se escuchaba bien y luego te pasó a tener distorsiones?
<spin_> si exacto
<spin_> es una lap
<spin_> antes tenia xp y sonaba muy bien
<CanihoJR> (ami me suena a problema de hard como dice mimecar)
<spin_> ahora con linux a cierto volumen se distorciona
<mimecar> spin_: eso es diferente
<mimecar> a partir de que volumen distorsiona?
<usuario1> auxilio amigos ubunteros ,  erro al iniciar could not update file .ICEauthority
<CanihoJR> spin_, pero con win2 se escuchaba ok y luego pasó a escucharse diferente? o con windows escuchabas bien y con linux mal?
<spin_> muchas veces depende la musica siento q no toma bien los bass
<Ignacio> ¡Hola! ~De nuevo~
<spin_> con windos bien y con linux mal
<Ignacio> Me preguntaba si me  podrían recomendar un buen app para Ubuntu.
<cossier> Ignacio: para que ?
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas uno de los controles de volumen alto, amplifique mucho la señal y distorsione
<usuario1> mimecar;  me das una mano, tu la tiene clara
<m4v> Ignacio: sleep, es un programa que no hace nada. Pero es muy bueno en eso!
<usuario1>  erro al iniciar could not update file .ICEauthority
<mimecar> !detalles usuario1
<kubot> usuario1: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<usuario1> al iniciar me salta el error que describi, ya googlee y dice que son los permisos
<cossier> usuario1: yo lo soluciono con chown tuusuario:tuusuario .ICEauthority
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<m4v> usuario1: suena a que has estado usando sudo con aplicaciones gráficas
<usuario1> la ultima
<Ignacio> Esperen
<Ignacio> de a uno
<usuario1> 11.04
<Ignacio> Tengo Ubuntu 10.10
<m4v> usuario1: tenes que ir a una terminal, hacé alt+ctrl+f1, logueate y ejecutá
<usuario1> si ahi estoy en la termina
<usuario1> ademas me fui a ver los permisos del home y me dice que soy otro usuario
<cossier> Ignacio: de que app hablabas ?
<usuario1> no puede ser yo soy usuario1
<Ignacio> Espren
<mimecar> usuario1: tu usuario de ubuntu es usuario1 ?
<m4v> usuario1: que permisos tiene tu home?
<usuario1> mi usuario de ubuntu tambien es usuario1
<m4v> usuario1: "ls -l /home/usuario1"
<m4v> usuario1: que muestra?
<usuario1> pero cuando fui a la carpeta del hombe dice usuario 1016 - user # 1016
<usuario1> que es eso
<mimecar> usuario1: ¿que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<m4v> usuario1: por favor hacé esto:
<usuario1> porque tengo otro usuario y cuando quiero entrar son    su no me acepta la pass
<usuario1> ok minuto
<m4v> usuario1: "ls -l /home" y pasá lo que tira en un pastebin
<armando> hostias e llegao yo
<m4v> !paste usuario1
<kubot> usuario1: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<luis_> y yo tambien
<armando> joder que les pasa a tos usteees
<usuario1> usuario1@usuario1-desktop:~$ sudo ls -l /home
<usuario1> [sudo] password for usuario1:
<usuario1> total 4
<usuario1> drwxr-xr-x 62 1016 1016 4096 2010-04-02 13:46 usuario1
<usuario1> usuario1@usuario1-desktop:~$
<cossier> !paste, usuario1
<kubot> usuario1: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> usuario1: dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<m4v> usuario1: igual ya veo, estuviste tocando algo de los usuarios? el archivo /etc/passwd
<cossier> es justo lo que me sucedio no hace mucho
<usuario1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704623/
<cossier> total creo que esto puede servir chown -R usuario1:usuario1 /home/usuario1 no creeis ?
<usuario1> hace un par de horas atras quise instalar veetler.sh y para eso intente tocar los permisos
<usuario1> entonces creo que cambie algun permiso erroneamente
<m4v> usuario1: parece que borraste tu usuario
<usuario1> si
<usuario1> yo soy usuario1
<usuario1> y ahora el home en propiedades dice que soy 1016
<m4v> usuario1: 1016 es el UID de los archivos
<dj3050> buenas , compre una impresora wifi y solo puedo usarla con windows en modo wifi con linux no puedo usarla en wifi ¿esto es linux?
<mimecar> usuario1: recuerdas que hicistes para instalar el programa?
<usuario1> no lo pude instalar
<m4v> usuario1: pero como ese UID no está asociado a ningún usuario te muestra solo el número en lugar del nombro
<m4v> nombre*
<usuario1> aha comprendo
<mimecar> dj3050: ubuntu es linux
<usuario1> voy a ejecutar el chown
<m4v> usuario1: podés hacer "cat /etc/passwd" y pasarlo con un pastebing? no lo pegues enel canal, usa paste.ubuntu.com
<usuario1> ok ya lo hago
<m4v> usuario1: veamos primero el passwd
<cossier> sucede que se cambian el par usuario:grupo en algunos archivos incluso en la carpeta de usuario
<dj3050> mimecar ¿y por eso que ubuntu es linux y no un windows no puedo usar mi nueva impresora en wifi?
<cossier> con chown se soluciona
<mimecar> dj3050: ¿has buscado información para instalar tu impresora?
<usuario1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704626/
<dj3050> si tengo el hpgui  pero no puede instalar los drivers para que mi impresora pueda funcionar en wifi
<mimecar> ¿que impresora es?
<m4v> dj3050: linux soporta impresoras wifi? te fijaste?
<dj3050> es la hp dj 3050
<m4v> usuario1: tu usuario está
<m4v> usuario1: usuario1:x:1000:1000:usuario1,,,:/home/usuario1:/bin/bash
<usuario1> ahi pegue el pastebin
<m4v> usuario1: pero tiene el UID 1000
<m4v> usuario1: lo que está mal son los permisos en tu home entonces
<m4v> usuario1: ejecuta esto
<usuario1> m4v; ok
<m4v> usuario1: "sudo chown -R usuario1:usuario1 /home/usuario1"
<usuario1> permiso denegado
<dj3050> linux soportara impresoras wifi pero con hpgui para linux no consigue instalar el driver para que funcione sin cable
<m4v> usuario1: usaste sudo?
<mimecar> hpgui me parece que tiene una opción para instalar el driver de una impresora wifi
<usuario1> chown: no se puede acceder a «/home/usuario1/.gvfs»: Permiso denegado
<mimecar> conectada por cable ya te gunciona?
<usuario1> salio eso
<mimecar> funciona
<usuario1> si use sudo
<dj3050> mimecar mi impresora en ubuntu no funciona en wifi
<dj3050> pero si con cable
<dj3050> ese es la limitacio que me impone ubuntu
<dj3050> windows no problem
<mimecar> más bien la que te impone el fabricante
<cossier> usuario1: hay algun pendrive conectado o disco externo ?
<mimecar> ¿modelo?
<usuario1> no, solo la particion mas grande es en ntfs
<dj3050> HPdj3050
<usuario1> pero hace varios meses que funciona todo ok
<mimecar> ya has leído => http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/148668 ?
<m4v> usuario1: podes hacer "sudo ls -la /home/usuario1" y pasarlo en un paste?
<usuario1> exactamente este es el error que sale al iniciar el pc, luego arranca bien
<usuario1> Could not update .ICEauthority file /home/usuario/.ICEauthority
<usuario1> enseguida lo hago m4v
<m4v> usuario1: perá, mejor ejecutá esto
<usuario1> ok
<m4v> usuario1: podes hacer "sudo ls -la /home/usuario1 | grep gvfs"
<m4v> debe ser una línea sola, la podés pegar aquí
<dj3050> mimecar es posible que todo eso que dicen los users en esa pagina ya lo tenga instalado pero comprobare con tu info si se me escapa algo, gracias
<mimecar> ese documento es para la 10.10, puede que te sirva para la 11.04
<usuario1> m4v; http://paste.ubuntu.com/704628/
<cossier> dj3050: tienes la impresora compartida ?
<Yukiteru> <dj3050> ese es la limitacio que me impone ubuntu << esa es la limitación que te impone hp y sus drivers linux
<Yukiteru> dj3050, en linux no hay limitantes, puedes hacer lo que quieras, el problema está en que hacer eso cuesta, y mucho más cuando hay que hacer IV
<cossier> dj3050: si es un portatil puedes añadirla como impresora de red
<usuario1> m4v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704628/
<m4v> usuario1: si lo ví
<dj3050> cossier tte refieres si en mi misma pc he instalado primero los drivers de la printer en wifi en el windows y que eso hace que impida la instalacion de los drivers de la wifi para la printer en ubuntu?
<mimecar> dj3050: son sistemas independientes
<m4v> usuario1: probá esto "sudo umount /home/usuario1/.gvfs"
<m4v> usuario1: .gvfs es un directorio que se usa para montar algo, veamos si con el umount se arregla
<cossier> dj3050: abre un navegador y pon esa direccion localhost:631
<usuario1> m4v: ya lohice salio nada
<dj3050> entonces no puede haber ningun problema en usar una impresora multiusuario en modo wifi?
<usuario1> $
<usuario1> usuario1@usuario1-desktop:~$
<usuario1> volvio a eso
<m4v> usuario1: esta bien que no salga nada, probá de nuevo con el último comando, el del grep
<usuario1> ok
<cossier> dj3050: donde esta conectada la impresora ??
<usuario1> m4v: salio esto    http://paste.ubuntu.com/704629/
<m4v> usuario1: perfecto, volvé a ejecutar el chown
<usuario1> ok
<dj3050> la uso en wifi conectada  como impresora de red  lo he intentado con la opcion que ofrece hpgui en ubuntu pero no funciona pone error en la instalacion en el driver
<dj3050> la uso en wiffi conectada como impresora de red en windows
<cossier> dj3050: conectada a donde en un ordenador en un router wifi ??
<usuario1> m4v: chown usuario1:usuario1 .ICEauthority        asi
<m4v> usuario1: no el otro
<dj3050> conectada a un router wifi usando un portatil
<m4v> usuario1: "sudo chown -R usuario1:usuario1 /home/usuario1"
<cossier> dj3050: ahhhhh necesitas samba si la impresora la controla Windows !!!
<usuario1> m4v: listo no salio nada tampoco
<m4v> usuario1: ese arregla los permisos para todo el home, el que pasaste solo los permisos del archivo .ICEauthority
<m4v> usuario1: ya deberías poder loguearte normalmente, usá alt+ctrl+f7 para volver al loguin
<usuario1> aha ok voy aprendiendo un poco m4v
<mimecar> dj3050: la impresora tiene su propia IP o depende de un equipo?
<dj3050> yo uso samba para gestionar los archivos de windows desde ubuntu eso es samba aplicacion ?
<usuario1> oprimo alt+ctrl+f7 y no sucede nada
<cossier> mimecar: la impresora la controla windows y quiere acceder desde wifi
<usuario1> m4v:  oprimo alt+ctrl+f7 y no sucede nada
<mimecar> si la controla windows tiene que acceder a una impresora de red
<dj3050> es que en windows la tengo configurada como impresora de red para la wifi
<m4v> usuario1: no cambia al login gráfico? que raro, bueno, prueba con ejecutar "sudo restart gdm"
<mimecar> dj3050: no
<dj3050> siguiendo el nest de la instalacin de la printer en windows
<cossier> dj3050: y de Win estamos hablando xp 7 8
<dj3050> el next
<mimecar> si la impresora está conectada a una máquina con windows
<mimecar> accede a la impresora compartida de windows
<dj3050> ese tramo lo conozco y despues ...?
<mimecar> usas la impresora
<dj3050> desde samba puedo usar la impresora de windows?
<mimecar> añade una impresora de red
<dj3050> ok ya lo voy viendo mas claro
<usuario1> m4v: se arreglo todo, ahora funciona ok,
<usuario1> m4v: como puedo agradecerte
<m4v> con gracias alcanza
<usuario1> m4v: agradezco sinceramente tu tiempo, y ademas del gracias quisiera saber si te puedo ayudar en algo
<m4v> usuario1: estaría bueno ver como es que llegaste a cambiar los permisos de tu home para que no vuelva a ocurrir ;)
<m4v> usuario1: no, no necesito nada. Gracias igual.
<usuario1> m4v: jajajaj ojala supiera yo que fue lo que hice
<cossier> usuario1: intentaste instalar otra distro ??
<usuario1> cossier: no solo hace unas horas quice instalar veetle.sh para ver los pumas allblack
<usuario1> y no pude
<usuario1> y en esos pasos deciar que debia cambiar los permisos del .sh
<cossier> usuario1: para los permisos de los archivos .sh haces chmod +x veetle.sh
<usuario1> y creo que eso fue lo que hice mal, me hubique mal con el tema de cd.. etc etc
<usuario1> m4v; cossier:  esta mal visto pasarse por aqui los datos personales como mail por ejemplo?
<mimecar> usuario1: es muy mala idea
<usuario1> ok
<mimecar> los logs son públicos
<usuario1> gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> si quieres recibir spam....
<mimecar> si quieres pasarselos a alguien por privado
<dj3050> mimecar ok probare a instalar la impresora de red desde ubuntu pero como es algo que nunca habia intentado casi no me creo que sea tan facil de hacer eso para que funciona la wifi de la printer con ubuntu
<mimecar> si conectas al ordenador de windows
<mimecar> NO estas usando la conexión por wifi
<dj3050> windows y ubuntu lo tengo en un mismo ordenador
<cossier> dj3050: fail !!
<mimecar> pero no se ejecutan al mismo tiempo
<dj3050> ahora no estoy usando la conexion por wifi  solo la suelo usar una vez que tengo la printer con wifi cuando voy a imprimir por comodidad pero para las demas conexiones prefiero usar una conexion mas segura como la fija
<cossier> dj3050: es un portatil o sobremesa
<dj3050> cossier es un portatil con la potencia de un sobremesa
<cossier> dj3050: bien una cosa clara
<cossier> dj3050: ahora la impresora donde esta conectada con USB o con que ??
<dj3050> ahora la printer esta descansando
<dj3050> pero la voy a tener siempre en wifi
<dj3050> cuando la use
<cossier> dj3050: pero la impresora esa lleva el Wifi incorporado o a traves de un router wifi  o modem-router wifi o ....
<dj3050> lleva wifi incorporado
 * Inframundo adeus
<cossier> dj3050: tienes alguna pagina web con las caracteriticas ?? para mostrarnos
<Godfather_> hola, ¿cómo puedo crear un lanzador en la barra de herraminetas de unity? cuando lo hago abriendo el programa y clikando en "Mantener lanzador" al cerrar e iniciar sesión me desaparece
<dj3050> si pon en google hpdj3050 y tachan tachan voilaaaa
<dj3050> cossier deja de dar bola
<dj3050> bien si a diferencia de en windows hpgui no ha conseguido instalar los drivers para la wifi de mi printer de quien es la culpa del user , de hp  de ubuntu de linux o de la comunidad de ubuntu o de linux?
<cossier> dj3050: mirate esto creo que por wifi http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3050a_j611_series.html
<cossier> dj3050: creo que para wifi no esta soportado
<dj3050> cossier entonces nme he topado con una limitacion de ubuntu (linux) con mi printer wifi???
<mimecar> el driver "libre" no tiene esa función
<cossier> dj3050: NO es un limitacion de Hewlet Packard !!!!!
<cossier> a traves de hplib
<dj3050> cossier ah eso no lo sabia de que los drivers de hpgui eran libres eso ya me explica mucho de el por que
<mimecar> la documentación que te he puesto antes dice que si funciona la impresora en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> dj3050: "Tengo la misma impresora y me imprime perfectamente vía WIFI desde mi Ubuntu 10.10"
<dj3050> mimecar eso quiere decir que en ubuntu 10.10 si funcionaria la wifi de mi printer???
<mimecar> o la documentación miente, o es la web de hp
<dj3050> mimecar pues si es asi estoy de suerte por que en mi pc tenco windows , ubuntu 11.04 y ubuntu 10.10 con todo el sofware necesario instalado
<mimecar> tienes dos versiones de ubuntu?
<dj3050> si tengo ubuntu 10.10 instalado gracias al instalador de ultimate 2.8
<mimecar> ultimate?
<dj3050> si ubuntu ultimate 2.8  que corresponde a ubuntu 10.10 pero con detalles esteticos y algo de software ya preinstalado
<mimecar> recuerda que esa distribución no es oficial
<dj3050> por eso pude superar la restriccion que pone ubuntu de poder instalar una version inferior en una particion donde ya existe una version superior de ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no me parece que exista esa restricción
<dj3050> si porque intente instalar lubuntu 11.04 en su lugar y no pude hacerlo daba error en la instalacion
<mimecar> formateando las particiones no te lo permitía?
<dj3050> no me gusta usar las dos versiones de ubuntu la 11.04  y la 10.10
<dj3050> asi comparo si con una nueva version la cagaron o no
<mimecar> si haces eso, al menos usa versiones oficiales
<mimecar> o prueba el live cd / máquina virtual
<dj3050> ubuntuultimate va muy bien diria que funciona mejor que ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> dj3050: no es oficial y no tiene soporte aquí
<mimecar> esas distribuciones modifican archivos del sistema para sus modificaciones
<dj3050> ahora estoy usando ubuntu 11.04
<dj3050> y es la oficial aunque no veo diferencias en cuanto al sistema entre las dos la dos usan los repos de ubuntu su mismo actualizador etc
<mimecar> dj3050: ¿está en la web de ubuntu?
<mimecar> las distribuciones derivadas modifican los archivos del sistema original
<dj3050> no pero es un ubuntu pero modificado o tuneado nada mas que eso
<mimecar> eres capaz de decir que han modificado en cada archivo?
<dj3050> lo pone en su web
<mimecar> hay un archivo diff con las modificaciones que han hecho en cada archivo?
<dj3050> pero es algo que no me ha interesado saber con que funcione mas rapido y ligero que el ubuntu oficial me basta
<mimecar> a nivel de resolver problemas si es importante
<mimecar> usa la versión que quieras, pero di lo que usas cuando dices el problema
<dj3050> mimecar solo se que  si quiero actualizar desde ubuntunultimate 2.8 a la version 11.04  ubuntu me instalaria el escritorio maldito de unitiy y eso me da panico por eso no he actualizado ubuntu ultimate 2.8 todavia
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 permite usar gnome normal
<dj3050> si pero yo no quiero que instale unity en la paqueteria mientras actualizo
<mimecar> unity solo actua como gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> puedes usar gnome shell o el modo "fallback" de gnome 3
<mimecar> pero no gnome 2
<dj3050> quiero que primero ubuntu me pregunte si quiero actualizar al escritorio de unity y no que ubuntu me lo instale primero por imposicion
<mimecar> unity no es un escritorio
<m4v> dj3050: podés ir a las configuraciones del actualización y cambiarlo.
<dj3050> mimecar si en tu ubuntu 10.10 esta impresora funciona en modo wifi en mi ubuntu ultimate 2.8 basado en ubuntu 10.10 deberia funcionar?
<mimecar> en la documentación pone que si funciona
<mimecar> y en la web de hp que mires el FAQ para las dudas
<mimecar> yo no tengo ubuntu
<mimecar> ni ese modelo de impresora
<dj3050> mimecar ok ese seria un motivo mas para no querer actualizar a ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> que motivo
<dj3050> al 11.04 corrijo
<mimecar> si funciona en la 10.10 tiene que funcionar en las siguientes
<mimecar> revisa el faq de hplip
<dj3050> si actualizo mi unico ubuntu 10.10 que tengo al 11.04 ya mi printer no funcionaria en modo wifi segun lo que dices
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en la 10.10 pone que funciona, en las superiores tiene que funcionar
<dj3050> ah pero no me habias dicho antes que mi printer en wifi solo funciona  con ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> en que línea lo he puesto?
<mimecar> a partir de la 10.10 funciona
<dj3050> mimecar ya he dicho que mi printer en modo wifi no funciona en ubuntu 11.04  y cossier me ha dicho que el driver para la wifi de mi printer es privativo no libre y por eso no funciona la wifi
<mimecar> 1º El enlace que te he puesto de la documentación dice que a un usuario le ha funcionado
<mimecar> 2º Las impresoras HP se descargan el firmware de la web de HP porque es privativo
<mimecar> 3º La documentación de la web de HP dice que HPLIP no lo soporta en algunos casos, que consultas su FAQ
<dj3050> bueno en resumidas cuentas que si quiero imprimir  con wifi lo mas seguro que debo hacerlon desde windows ???
<mimecar> si no sigues los pasos de 1º, o lees el FAQ de HPLIP, si
<dj3050> no se para que esta hpgui si no puede resolver facilmente la instalacion de los drivers de la wifi de mi printer como sucede  en windows
<m4v> dj3050: usa windows.
<mimecar> consulta el FAQ de HPLIP
<mimecar> dj3050: contacta con el usuario que dice que le ha funcionado
<dj3050> mimecar bien menos mal que no cometi la insensatez de formatear mi windows y eliminarlo de mi pc de por vida  si no ahora estaria perdido
 * mimecar vuelve al mundo real
<dj3050> mimecar puedes darme el enlace donde pone que a un user  le ha funcionado
<Yukiteru> dj3050, estoy seguro que podras poner a funcionar esa hp usando el cable
<Yukiteru> o es estrictamente necesario el wifi
<dj3050> si poorque es un  un fastidio tener que mover el portatil instalandole la bateria desconectandole el cableado etc cada vez que quiera imprimir
<Yukiteru> <dj3050> buenas , compre una impresora wifi y solo puedo usarla con windows en modo wifi con linux no puedo usarla en wifi ¿esto es linux? << puñetero TROLL
<Yukiteru> es que abundan en estas fechas y no tienen nada mejor que hacer
<RRejun> BUenas
<RRejun> Buenas Tardes
<RRejun> Nesecito ayuda
<RRejun> Con el Ubuntu
<RRejun> Para ajustar el Brillo de mi pantalla con las teclas rapidas
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-09
<RRejun> Hola?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> quiero ver un canal de tv de republica dominicana y el firefox dice que no sabe como abrir esta direccion
<rbndj8> por k el protocolo mms no esta asociado con ningun programa
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> este es el link del canal http://telemicro.com.do/canal5/
<rbndj8_>  buenas
<rbndj8_>  quiero ver un canal de tv de republica dominicana y el firefox dice que no sabe como abrir esta direccion
<rbndj8_>  por k el protocolo mms no esta asociado con ningun programa
<rbndj8_>  me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8_> aguien me puede ayudar plis
<debsan> rbndj8, abrilo con el vlc
<debsan> que canal es ?
<rbndj8_> este es el link  http://telemicro.com.do/canal5/
<rbndj8_> al lado izquierdo dice transmicion en vivo
<Yukiteru> rbndj8, instala vlc y su plugin para firefox, instala ademas gecko-mozilla
<rbndj8_> ya tengo instalado el vlc
<rbndj8_> donde encuentro el plugin
<rbndj8_> o dime como lo instalo
<rbndj8_> ya tengo instalado el vlc
<rbndj8_>  donde encuentro el plugin
<rbndj8_>  o dime como lo instalo
<debsan> rbndj8_, abrí el vlc y pone en open network stream esto: mms://66.128.53.146/telemicro
<rbndj8_> ok
<rbndj8_> grax debsan
<rbndj8> dedsan me da un error
<gellioth> hola fosco_
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola a todos, buenas noches
<ELETRONICO_HW> No se si este loco,... existe forma de encender una impresora por red ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> No se si este loco,... existe forma de encender una impresora por red ?
<m4v> ELETRONICO_HW: si tienen algún "wake on lan" pero nunca escuché de una impresora que lo tenga
<ELETRONICO_HW> m4v,  aunq sea controlar el usb
<ELETRONICO_HW> por la red para encender , algo similar
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<kakashi__> hola muchachos, alguien ha utilizado Jdownloader teniendo una IP Estatica_
<kakashi__> Buenas
<kakashi__> Alguien que utilice JDownloader para hacerle una consulta
<ELETRONICO_HW> No se si este loco,... existe forma de encender una impresora por red ?
<kakashi__> Alguien que utilice JDownloader para hacerle una consulta
<yamaci91> alguien sabe un modo facil de hacer que smb://192.168.1.4 en mi lan local  funcione a 9 ó 10 MiB/s como lo hace en Windows???
<yamaci91> me voy... si responden háganlo a ivedci89-desktop
<yamaci91> gracias!
<tirano> hola con todos
<tirano> que programa me recomiendan parecido a sony vegas pero para linux?
<Guest82344> hola gente hay alguien
<Guest82344> estoy instalando un servidor ftp
<Guest82344> vsftpd
<Guest82344> pero tengo problemas de permisos
<Guest82344> alguno ha instalado un servidor ftp?
<kakashi__> Buenas noches, alguno de ustedes usa JDownloader
<sebikul> @kakashi__, yo si ;)
<kakashi__> @Sebikul tenés alguna idea como puedo quitar los 10 minutos de espero de Fileserver
<kakashi__> o sea los 10 min que tengo que esperar entre cada descarga de Fileserver
<Triviox> si tienes ip dinámica prueba reconectar kakashi__
<kakashi__> Tengo IP Estática (Fija)
<sebikul> eso es independiente de jDownloader. ya sea con un administrador de descargas o desde un navegador tendrás que esperar ese lapso de tiempo. Tienes 2 posibles soluciones, comprar una cuenta o usar el software de cambio de ip que viene incluido en jDownloader pero que debe ser configurado
<Triviox> paso entonces :(..
<kakashi__> La versión nueva de JDownloader trae una opción para las Ips fijas
<kakashi__> El problema es con los 10 min que debo esperar entre descarga y deescarga pero por lo que veo la solución sería la que plantea Sebikul
<kakashi__> Gracias Sebikul, como siempre, las mejores soluciones las he encontrado aquí. Saludos
<sebikul> kakashi__, no hay problema. suerte!
<kakashi__> Gracias
<lexluthor> alguien conoce al gammu estoy intentando instalar la ultima version  1.30 en debian  6.0.3 pero no me deja hacerlo por las dependencia son viejas
<BoF> que hacen pibes
<perberos> instalar ubuntu
<BoF> cuek
<BoF> :S
<perberos> W: Falló al obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtasn1-3/libtasn1-3-dev_2.9-4_i386.deb  Fallo la conexión
<arp-> y we
<arp-> se te corto la descarga
<arp-> volve a iniciar el proceso
<arp-> ..
<perberos> no quiere descargar, es la 5 vez
<arp-> cambia el mirror
<arp-> usa el server principal
<arp-> el .ar es lento aveces
<arp-> ..
<perberos> ya lo hice, y ahora esta sincronizando
<arp-> ok
<fzeta> iep! buenas
<koskado__> wenas
<koskado__> alguno conoce la pantalla tactil nextwindow ???  este es el ide que me da "LUSB" 1926:007a ,quisiera saber si conoceis que funcione  el tactil de la pantalla ,y de ser asi si funciono con el driver nwfermi
<koskado__> en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿has buscado información con ese identificador?
<koskado_> encontre realmente poco acerca de ese id en concreto
<mimecar> puedes descargar un live cd de la 11.04 y probar si lo reconoce
<koskado_> de la natty
<koskado_> antes que  el 10 04 use el 10 10 ke se supone comienza  el soporte tactil
<koskado_> pero nada
<mimecar> la última verisón de ubuntu es la 10.04
<mimecar> y la semana que viene la 11.10
<koskado_> si pero  no es mala idea lo que me comentas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> 10.04 => 11.04
<koskado_> de todas maneras
<mimecar> ahora estas usando una versión antigua
<koskado_> si y ademas lo tengo en una dell inspinron one 19
<koskado_> que va todo integrado
<koskado_> tuve historietas para la broadcom 4312
<koskado_> el sonido por los altavoces a traves de jack
<koskado_> ...
<koskado_> y ahora la nextwindow tactil esta
<koskado_> como ninca tuve que configurar una tactil me valdria de mucho saber al menos si esto va de ponerme driver solo o si tb lleva estras como backports o repos esternos
<koskado_> ...externos
<koskado_> no se si me explique correctamente
<mimecar> prube un live cd de la última versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> aunque la 11.10 no ha salido, la versión que hay ahora es casi la final
<koskado_> de la 11.10?
<mimecar> si
 * azazl is away: Estoy ocupado
<newbie|2> Hola, sabeis como poner el vshock para que la ip sea virtual en freenode? se que no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu pero no tenía ni idea de donde preguntarlo
<d4nd14z> hola...
<d4nd14z> my segundo dia por aca...
<beer> hola
<beer> una pregunta:
<beer> cuando instalé ubuntu me pregunto si queria compartir archivos con otro so q tenia instalado
<beer> ahora lo acabo de descubrir, es genial!!
<beer> ejjeje
<beer> se lo queria comentar a alguien y no conozco a nadie q utilize linux a mi alrededor
<beer> asi q disculpenmé si no es el mejor sitio para comentar esto...
<beer> bueno
<beer> ahora si q se me ocurre una cosa
<beer> yo puedo abrir un programa q utlizo para trabajar en win desde linux??
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<xangua> si esta soportado por wine, si
<beer> pero , es muy complicado de manejar?
<beer> porq por ejemplo el otro dia me instale en Tucán y aun no se como funciona....jejejeje debo de ser muy torpe...
<shino> Hola, tengo una pregunta pero la verdad no se en que canal hacerla.
<shino> saben si por comprar un articulo digital por internet, tengo que pagar impuesto?
 * canihojr buenas!
<canihojr> emmm alguno ha tenido peleas con impresoras de tickets? >.<
<arp-> impresoras fiscales?
<canihojr> arp-: si.... de las que te dan tickets en las tiendas valla
<arp-> xD
<arp-> son LPT
<mimecar> ...
<canihojr> si, pero mi PC no tenia LPT, y le he puesto una tarjeta PCI...
<canihojr> pensé que la llamaria LPT1, LPT2... pero creo que las está nombrando /dev/ttyS4
<canihojr> y ya me suena rarillo :/
<arp-> dev/lp0
<arp-> canihojr
<arp-> es simple verlo
<arp-> hace un: dmesg
<arp-> y mira donde monto el device
<canihojr> apagandola y encendiendola debe aparecer abajo del dmesg no?
<arp-> ahora mismo
<arp-> pone: dmesg
<arp-> y leete todo el log
<arp-> busca donde aparesca la placa que pusiste
<arp-> a ver donde la monto
<arp-> dmesg | more
<canihojr> si es que la monta.... toy leyendo aver que saco >.<
<arp-> ok
<arp-> yo tuve una de esas placas
<arp-> era compatible con linux, en el cd venia el driver, tambien en el kernel
<arp-> no se cual tendras
<canihojr> [   13.486737] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<arp-> um
<arp-> algo mas?
<canihojr> tengo una Bixolon Smasung SRP275 que por lo visto dan muchos problemas en linux.... y la he puesto en modo STARSP500
<canihojr> y tengo el driver instalado
<arp-> tu PC no tiene por casualidad un puerto LPT interno
<canihojr> tambien me sale esta:
<canihojr> [   16.974299] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4911
<canihojr> [   16.974510] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
<arp-> mouchos mother traen para colocarrle el header
<canihojr> arp-: no no tiene, es una tarjeta PCI
<arp-> ok
<canihojr> la usblp0, acabo de imprimir y es la impresora normal
<arp-> em
<canihojr> (tenia que saber q era..)
<arp-> ls -als /dev/usblp0
<arp-> existe?
<canihojr> si arp-  es la impresora A4 normal
<arp-> ok
<canihojr> con lspci
<canihojr> me aparece esta linea: 04:00.0 Serial controller: Device 4348:5053 (rev 10)
<canihojr> que deduzco que podria ser la tarjeta PCI, pues si la quito, no me aparece
<canihojr> (no estoy quitandola ahora mismo, por si a alguno se le ocurre xD)
<canihojr> por lo que deduzco que la pci está ok
<cosme> buenas!
<arp-> um
<arp-> ahi dice Serial Controller
<SrGeneroso> hola
<SrGeneroso> alguien que me pueda ayudar?  necesito reactivar los botones de de las ventanas
<mimecar> !ask SrGeneroso
<kubot> SrGeneroso: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cosme> que botones?
<SrGeneroso> los de maximizar, miinimiizar y cerrar
<SrGeneroso> me han desaparecido, tengo ubuntu 11.04 y unity
<mimecar> ¿has activado compiz antes del problema?
<SrGeneroso> el configurador del unity? si
<mimecar> ¿configurador de unity?
<SrGeneroso> era el ccsm o algo asi?
<mimecar> si, pero eso no es el configurador de unity
<SrGeneroso> lo entendi mal en los manuales
<SrGeneroso> pero si, lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> uno de los plugins de compiz permite mostrar los botones de la ventana
<mimecar> busca en la aplicación "Gnome"
<SrGeneroso> un segundo que voy
<SrGeneroso> tiene acceso directo?
<mimecar> busca la cadena "Gnome"
<SrGeneroso> no me aparece nada por gnome, es la configuracion avanzada de efectos?
<SrGeneroso> en el instalador de software me aparece "el entorno de escritorio de gnome con componentes extras" y no me aparece como instalado
<SrGeneroso> he de instalar ese o estoy confundiendo los paquetes?
<mimecar> esa no es la aplicación CCSM
<SrGeneroso> la aplicacion ccsm es la que me dice de configuracion avanzada de efectos, que he de buscar ahi?
<cosme> SrGeneroso, según esto http://www.ubun2.com/question/493/ubuntu_window_border_missing_no_maximize_minimize_buttons_how_fix
<cosme> se puede arreglar con este comando metacity --replace &
<cosme> metacity es el decorador de ventanas de GNOME
<mimecar> cosme: el está usando unity
<cosme> lo que no sé es si aún está en Unity
<SrGeneroso> si, ahi cambiaba los botones de lado
<cosme> SrGeneroso, por lo que lei en Unity sería: unity-windows-decorator --replace &
<SrGeneroso> voy a probar ese comando a ver si lo termino de joder, ahora os digo
<SrGeneroso> he probado ambos comandos y nada
<SrGeneroso> una pregunta al margen, gnome3 y unity es practicamente lo mismo?, visualmente me refiero
<cosme> nop
<wqrgyuf> no
<mimecar> SrGeneroso: ¿ya has buscado "Gnome" en ccsm?
<SrGeneroso> estoy en ccsm pero no veo gnome, solo me aparece "compatibilidad con gnome"
<mimecar> ... es eso
<mimecar> ¿lo tienes marcado?
<SrGeneroso> si
<mimecar> con eso tendrías que tener los botones
<mimecar> si usas unity, los botones aparecen en la barra de menú, ¿lo sabes?
<SrGeneroso> a pantalla completa si, pero desaparecen cuando redimensiono
<SrGeneroso> no se que problema tengo con la grafica del portatil que me cuesta hacer andar esto
<cosme> que gráfica tienes?
<mimecar> no es un problema de la tarjeta gráfica, es de configuración
<SrGeneroso> ahora no sabria decirte, me da como desconocido, espera que busco la info del pc en la web del fabricante
<mimecar> si no tuvieras aceleración 3D, unity no te funcionaría
<SrGeneroso> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<cosme> SrGeneroso, instalaste algún controlador para esa gráfica?
<SrGeneroso> en info del sistema me da como desconocido
<SrGeneroso> no, no instale nada
<mimecar> estarás usando el driver libre
<cosme> SrGeneroso, haz un lsmod | grep radeon y dime si te devuelve algo
<SrGeneroso> srg@srgpc:~$ lsmod | grep radeon
<SrGeneroso> radeon                900494  3
<SrGeneroso> ttm                    65184  1 radeon
<SrGeneroso> drm_kms_helper         40745  1 radeon
<SrGeneroso> drm                   184164  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<SrGeneroso> i2c_algo_bit           13184  1 radeon
<mimecar> !paste SrGeneroso
<kubot> SrGeneroso: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cosme> SrGeneroso, yep estás usando el controlador libre
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<cosme> SrGeneroso, no sé cuanto sabes de Linux pero te informo que para las gráficas ATi
<cosme> existen dos controladores
<cosme> uno libre, que viene de serie con Ubuntu, y otro propietario que lo mantiene AMD y hay que instalarlo de forma más o menos manual
<mimecar> ¿que tiene que ver el controlador con el problema?
<cosme> en aplicaciones que usan aceleración gráfica?
<cosme> pues bastante
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si está usando Unity, ya tiene aceleración 3D
<SrGeneroso> aun asi me interesa, dime como se llama y luego lo busco
<mimecar> su problema es que no le salen los botones de la ventana
<cosme> mimecar, ok, ok
<cosme> radeon tambien ofrece aceleración 3D
<cosme> pero hay una diferencia considerable de rendimiento entre el libre y el propietario
<cosme> SrGeneroso, el controlador propietario tambien tiene sus problemas
<cosme> para empezar no está libre de fallos (al igual que el libre)
<cosme> y además no soporta KMS o lo que es lo mismo el inicio gráfico del sistema no se verá tan bonito
<cosme> al menos por defecto
<SrGeneroso> solo el inicio?
<cosme> bueno, tambien el apagado del sistema... xD
<SrGeneroso> bufff, eso ya es otra cosa....
<SrGeneroso> en cualquier caso, estoy planteandome seguir sin unity, ya lo puliran, o en cualquier caso el gnome3
<mimecar> unity no es un escritorio
<SrGeneroso> no me importa gran cosa el entorno grafico, tan solo que ande suave sin tanta pelea
<cosme> pues gnome3 tampoco es una maravilla... :(
<mimecar> cosme: en la 11.10 tienes gnome 3
<mimecar> gnome-shell +  gnome 3 / unity + gnome-3
<mimecar> gnome2 no sacará nuevas versiones
<cosme> mimecar, pero aun tiene soporte
<cousteau> se puede poner metacity en gnome3? no sé si shell me convence mucho
<cosme> y lo tendrá durante un buen rato
<mimecar> cousteau: en principio si
<cosme> cousteau, metacity no existe en gnome3
<cosme> al menos hasta lo que sé
<mimecar> cosme: puedes hacer que gnome use el gestor de ventanas que quieras
<mimecar> por ejemplo con enlightment
<cousteau> wikipedia: "La llegada de Gnome 3.0 Mutter y su shell no significó que Metacity desaparecería, al contrario su desarrollo continua pero es solo utilizable dentro del modo fallback de gnome para harware insoportado por gnome-shell."
<cousteau> de verdad, no sé quién redacta esto...
<SrGeneroso> jodo que chocho, como se nota el software libre anda mas rapido
<SrGeneroso> cada dos por tres tienes versiones nuevas
<mimecar> SrGeneroso: en windows pasa lo mismo
<SrGeneroso> pues no se nota
<cousteau> SrGeneroso, sí, mira, intenta poner el último windows en un ordenador pre-XP...
<mimecar> salen actualizaciones de programas de forma continua
<cousteau> y sobre todo intenta aclararte con los menús
<cousteau> (especialmente el de Windows, el del navegador de archivos y los de Office)
<cosme> SrGeneroso, si vas a probar GNOME 3 no te recomiendo que uses el controlador propietario de ATi
<cosme> según lo que lei tiene problemas con esa version de GNOME
<SrGeneroso> osea que me puedo quedar con el tengo?
<cosme> es recomendable
<mimecar> cosme: Gnome-shell + Gnome 3?
<cosme> mimecar, perdón¿?
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 utiliza aplicaciones de gnome 3 y GTK3
<cosme> ehh... creo que me he perdido
<cosme> ¿a qué viene eso?
<mimecar> unity utiliza gnome 3
<cosme> si, vale... ¿y?
<mimecar> en lo que has leído pone que da problemas con gnome 3 o con unity?
<cosme> con la GNOME Shell de GNOME 3
<tAraujo> hola gente
<mimecar> hola ser humano
<tAraujo> xD
<tAraujo> valla lucha para instalar y configurar un servidor ftp
<cosme> vsftpd?
<tAraujo> si
<tAraujo> ya me crea los permisos de apache
<tAraujo> tuve que leer mucho en google
<cosme> A mi me dio problemas con el soporte IPv6 de Ubuntu y tuve que desactivarlo
<cosme> Aunque al final tiré por Samba ya que me resultaba más sencillo
<cosme> Pero vsftpd creo que es de los mejores servidores ftp que existen hoy en día
<tAraujo> creo que al final tendre que crearme un panel minimalista en php para hacer esas tareas
<tAraujo> lo que si me soprende es que el server solo pesa 142kb
<Andres-kain> hola.
<tAraujo> hola
<cosme> ^_^
<pront> hola alguien podria darme el link de la pagina de mozilla donde se encuentran los motores de busqueda de google para firefox en diversos idiomas
<cosme> pront, http://mycroft.mozdev.org/google-search-plugins.html
<pront> cosme ok este era  el que buscaba ya no recordaba como encontrarlo, gracias
<Rodrigo_4k> Que viva Debian GNU/Linux... :P
<Ignacio> Hola, Quiero saber cual juego de guerra sin ser doom se adapta a mi PC de 8gb de memoria y de 1gb de ram y de 1.66ghz!
<cousteau> Ignacio, yo he llegado a ejecutar urban terror en un netbook parecido con Lubuntu, pero iba un poco lento
<Ignacio> a ok pero algun jueguito "Para matar el aburrimiento"
<cosme> Ignacio, xmoto
<cosme> :D
<Ignacio> cosme: Funcionara como para mi laptop?
<cousteau> y e ArmageTron también me va bien, pero a veces se me congela un momento y _no es divertido_
<cosme> Ignacio, de sobra
<Ignacio> cosme:  Gracias. Según el titulo debe ser de motos :D?
<cosme> es un juego 2D de motocross con muy buena física y escenarios originales
<Ignacio> ok
<cosme> puede llegar a ser muy adictivo... xD
<Ignacio> jaja
<Ignacio> !
<Ignacio> Pero la batería solo me dura 4hs! ( Si a alguien le dura mas avise )
<cosme> Además creo que esta en el repositorio de Ubuntu
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> si ya hice apt-get install xmoto
<Ignacio> y esta descargando
<cousteau> el armagetron también es de motos 9_9
<cousteau> kind of...
<Ignacio> costeau: Me quedan 2.5gb funcionara?
<cosme> Ignacio, cuanto te debería durar la bateria?
<Ignacio> cosme: En la enterior me duraba 2:30hs y en esta 4:00hs
<cousteau> 2.5 GB? en 2.5 GB te instalas el Urban Terror 2 veces
<Ignacio> costeau: Pero no quiero abusar!
<Ignacio> digo el S.0 ubuntu 10.10 me ocupa 5gb con un monton de programas :D
<Ignacio> A ver voy a ver XMOTO
<Ignacio> como funciona
<Ignacio> Wow
<Ignacio> funciona rapidoo
<mimecar> si con esos gráficos no te funciona rápido..
<Ignacio> jaja
<Ignacio> Gracias chicos!
<Ignacio> Que otro juego me decian?
<cosme> que género te interesa?
<mimecar> aunque te queden 2.5 GB, no puedes llenarlos
<mimecar> tendrás que dejar libre 1 GB como mínimo
<Ignacio> mimecar: ?
<mimecar> el sistema no funciona si no tiene espacio libre
<Ignacio> me interesan mas grafico.. y CARRERAS!! y MATANZA
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Bueno. DIgo con 1gb funciona.. si no luego formateare!
<cousteau> mimecar, pero el disco es de 8 GB
<mimecar> cousteau: libres 2.5
<cosme> ok, ok
<cosme> carreras -> vdrift
<Ignacio> OK
<cosme> matanza -> tremulous y openarena
<Ignacio> cosme: openarena cuanto ocupa
<cousteau> Ignacio, no hace falta formatear, con borrar y vaciar papelera vale
<Ignacio> vdrift no se encuentra el paquete
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Esta de moda formatear jaja :D!
<cousteau> Ignacio, acabas de venir de Windows o...?
<Andres-kain> vvvvv
<Ignacio> cousteau: Vengo de Fedora 14!
<tAraujo> yo si vengo de windows
<tAraujo> ¬¬
<cousteau> vienes de otro linux y aún crees que la solución a todo es formatear?
<cosme> Ignacio, si no encuentras los juegos que quieres en el repo de Ubuntu
<cosme> prueba con playdeb
<cosme> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<Ignacio> cousteau:  DIgo. que la moda es formatear. No digo que en Fedora formateaba y formateaba
<cosme> es un repositorio de terceros con muchos juegos para Ubuntu
<Ignacio> cosme: Gracias, por tu servicio. Para mi te tendrian que poner de min
<Ignacio> +cosme
<Ignacio> tendrias que quedar
<cosme> no te entiendo
<cosme> de min?
<tAraujo> lo mejor es que virtualices un xp y juegues programas en linux y haces las cosas importantes en linux
<tAraujo> ese es mi consejo
<tAraujo> algun dia tendremos un engine
<Ignacio> cosme: Disculpa de admin
<Ignacio> tAraujo:  SI mi memoria es de 8gb no croe.. que se lo indicado
<Ignacio> chicos. si me voy vuelvo mañana!
<tAraujo> la otra que te recomiendo es que jueges heroes of newerth
<cousteau> Ignacio, pues es una moda estúpida! quiero que cambie!
<tAraujo> es para linux tambien
<Ignacio> cousteau: ¡MODA ELIMINADA!
<cousteau> no quiero ir por la calle y que me digan "¿No formateas? ¡Qué anticuado!"
<tAraujo> es un juego de ultima generacion
<Ignacio> jaja!
<Ignacio> instale tremolous
<Ignacio> aver voy a probar
<tAraujo> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<tAraujo> te lo recomiendo es lo mejor que hay en juegos
<tAraujo> es como dota
<cosme> Ignacio, para Tremulous lo mejor es usar los archivos de la web oficial
<cosme> http://tremulous.net/files/
<cosme> ya que la versión que hay en el repositorio de Ubuntu es bastante antigua
<cosme> del 2006
<cosme> y se nota el cambio
<cosme> tAraujo, hay game engines para linux
<cosme> y algunos muy buenos
<tAraujo> si?
<tAraujo> unity for linux ??
<cosme> ehh
<cosme> no estaba pensando en ese precisamente
<cosme> xD
<cosme> CrystalSpace es uno
<tAraujo> lo siento es que todavia ando acoscumbrandome a esto
<cosme> y creo que Panda tambien funciona en Linux
<tAraujo> acostunbrandome
<Ignacio> Disculpen
<Ignacio> Hay alguna manera
<Ignacio> de jugar tremolous sin internet
<Ignacio> osea con bots
<m4v> Ignacio: no.
<cosme> Ignacio, creo que no
<Ignacio> aa
<Ignacio> weno!
<Ignacio> algun otro game!
<Ignacio> Mis necesidades: Algo como GIMP!
<tAraujo> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<tAraujo> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<tAraujo> ese es bueno a mi me gusta
<Ignacio> 600mb..
<Ignacio> mmm
<Ignacio>  lo dejo para otro día
<tAraujo> ahahaha
<cosme> tAraujo, pero el Heros tambien necesita Internet, no?
<tAraujo> es que ese es para hardcore gamer
<tAraujo> si los juegos de ahora se enfocan en internet
<tAraujo> el multiplayer es lo mejor que hay
<Ignacio> Oigan yo necesito juegos que no precisen internet
<Ignacio> ya que tengo que ir cuatro cuadras (lejos de mi casa  hasta el mes que viene que me compren el modem )para tener internet
<m4v> Ignacio: no es relevante a Ubuntu
<tAraujo> recien descubro que unity no existe para linux
<Ignacio> m4v: QUe tienes en la sección juegos
<mimecar> tAraujo: ?
<Andres-kain> probasteis humble indie bundle?
<Ignacio> m4v:  de Ubuntu
<m4v> Ignacio: buscá en el centro de software
<Ignacio> Andres-kain:  Me pasas algun link
<Ignacio> m4v:  Pero cual tienes tu que recomiendes
<cosme> Andres-kain, eso no es un pack de juegos?
<m4v> Ignacio: ninguno que no necesites internet
<Ignacio> m4v: OK!
<tAraujo> ahh si
<cosme> quiero decir, creo que no es un juego en concreto
<tAraujo> esa pagina es buena
<Ignacio> Andres-kain: "Humbre indie bundle" se instala y trae varios juegos?
<tAraujo> trine es lo mejor
<Ignacio> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<mimecar> esos juegos son de pago
<tAraujo> men algunas cosas se pagan
<tAraujo> son 4.45 usd
<Ignacio> Es verdad
<tAraujo> pero tienes que tener paypal
<Ignacio> valga lo que valga.. el dinero no se gasta en "Estupideces"
<Ignacio> tAraujo:  como voy a tener PayPal si tengo 12 años!
<mimecar> ...
<tAraujo> a ok
<mimecar> tenéis juegos gratuitos en el centro de software
<tAraujo> disculpa
<Ignacio> acabo
<Ignacio> de instalar SUpertuxkart
<tAraujo> puedes usar los juegos de chrome
<tAraujo> google
<tAraujo> pero tienes que tener internet
<tAraujo> la otra es como ellos dicen
<Ignacio> Hay.. choque!
<Ignacio> jjajajja
<Andres-kain> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=humble+indie+bundle
<tAraujo> ve al gestor de software de ubuntu
<tAraujo> y busca juegos
<Ignacio> Oigan conocen alternativa a gimp 2.6
<Ignacio> Disculpen otra consulta. Puedo instalar gimp 2.7 sin borrar el 2.6?
<tAraujo> tienes que tener kde
<Ignacio> tAraujo: para que debo tener kde..
<tAraujo> hay uno que trae kde
<Ignacio> ¡Ayuda! Tengo dos "ambientes" GNOME,Ubuntu Network Edition
<Ignacio> No entiendo mucho Ubuntu NE
<tAraujo> dejame ver
<m4v> Ignacio: para que querés tener 2 gimps?
<Ignacio> m4v: 2.7 es mejor que el 2.6
<mimecar> Ignacio: mejor en?
<m4v> Ignacio: nose, no lo uso
<tAraujo>  humble indie bundle
<m4v> Ignacio: probalo
<tAraujo> http://www.nathive.org/download
<Ignacio> mimecar: No se, segun cuenta la pagina. Tiene mejoras de interfaz.
<Ignacio> tAraujo: ?
<mimecar> esas mejoras en que afectan a tu trabajo con el programa?
<Andres-kain> Ignacio , yo uso inkscape mas que gimp dependiendo lo que hagas
<mimecar> hay cosas que puedes hacer con esa versión que no puedes con la 2.6?
<Ignacio> Andres-kain:  Pero es mejor gimp.. Inkscape son vectoriales!
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No.
<m4v> no hay un equivalente para gimp que sea mejor que gimp.
<Ignacio> La verdad que no !NADIE SUPERA A GIMP!
<Andres-kain> @Ignacio precisamente porque es vectorial
<Ignacio> Andres-kain:  Es vectorial. Por que es mas para crear Archivos Vectoriales. SVG
<Andres-kain> lo que quiero decir que si lo quiere para hacer diagramas editar graficas para documentos
<Andres-kain> y presentaciones
<Ignacio> No,no tengo 12 años. Para eso esta Open Officce presentaciones y GIMP
<Andres-kain> te viene mejor inkscape y vectoriales
<Ignacio> me di cuent
<Ignacio> a
<Ignacio> que tengo ubuntu 10.04! Y me dijeron que tenia Ubuntu 10.10
<Ignacio> Miren le paso mi version de Ubuntu
<Ignacio> Está usando ubuntu 10.04 LTS - la versión Lucid Lynx - publicada en abril de 2010 y soportada hasta abril de 2013
<Andres-kain> gimp para mi es muy complejo. edito fotos con shotwell y similares
<Ignacio> Una duda. Porque Ubuntu 10.04 solo tiene soporte hasta 2013!
<xangua> hay editores más sencillos como pinta Andres-kain
<xangua> !lts | Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ayudita> hola!
<m4v> Ignacio: "lsb_release -d" para ver tu versión de ubuntu
<Ignacio> ok
<ayudita> tengo una pregunta
<Andres-kain> di ayudita
<Ignacio> ayudita:  siu
<Handlx> holas
<Handlx> tengo un problema con mi audio
<ayudita> porque no reconoce mi ubuntu 10.04 una particion ntfs creada despues de instalar ubuntu?
<Handlx> puedo ver videos de youtube pero no puedo escucharlos
<Handlx> ni tampoco puedo esuchar mis archivos .mp3
<Handlx> antes si podia pero ahora no, alguien sabe como puedo reconfigurar mi audio ?
<ayudita> puedo enviar un pantallazo para ilustrar la situación? como lo hago?
<m4v> Handlx: fijate si no tenés el sonido silenciado
<Handlx> donde me fijo eso ?
<Ignacio> Fijate
<Andres-kain> arriba izquierda
<Ignacio> arriba
<Ignacio> o debajo
<Ignacio> en la barra
<Ignacio> o haz;
<Handlx> no tengo muchos iconos
<Ignacio> vete a un terminal
<Handlx> dame el comando
<Ignacio> Vete a un terminal
<Ignacio> y escribe alsamixer
<ayudita> ya se que hablar de ntfs aqui es sacrilegio pero tengo datos importantes que necesito
<m4v> ayudita: "sudo fdisk -l" para ver las particiones que tienes, pega lo que salga con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Handlx>  Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<Handlx> │ Chip: Realtek ALC880                                                         │
<Handlx> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<Handlx> │ Item: Master [dB gain=0.00]
<ayudita> m4v:voy
<Handlx> Ignacio,  tengo volumen ON
<Handlx> por k puedo esuchar una pagina de musica
<Handlx> osea hay una pagina de musica k si esucho pero , no esucho videos de youtube
<Ignacio> Handlx: Es raro.. Talvez tu tarjeta de sonido...
<m4v> Handlx: capaz que no podés tener más de un programa pasando música?
<Handlx> antes corria todo normal
<Handlx> una vez se me colgo la pc y tuve k resetear y desde ahi no escucho  los videos de youtube ,  k antes si podia
<Ignacio> m4v: Talvez es eso , Handlx: Revisa si tenes programas de audio abiertos
<Handlx> Ignacio,  como hago eso ?
<ayudita> esta es la situación: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705043/
<Ignacio> Handlx: Tenes chrome?
<Handlx> Ignacio,  no tengo programas abiertos
<Handlx> Ignacio,  no
<Ignacio> Handlx: Probastes reboot?
<ayudita> se trata de sda5
<Ignacio> ayudita: Repite tu problema porfavor
<Handlx> Ignacio, hace 2 semanas k tengo este problema ya hice reboot
<mimecar> ayudita: puedes montar las particiones usando ntfs-config
<mimecar> Handlx: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si te sigue pasando
<m4v> ayudita: trataste de montarlo? que error te da?
<Handlx> mimecar,  me puedes dar la sintasix ?
<Ignacio> Handlx: Lo mejor sera que llames a un tecnico. Profesional. Soy un niño. No se que más decirte!
<ayudita> no trate aun, estoy confuso con el concepto de montar una partición
<Ignacio> Handlx: o deja tu problema en forum.ubuntu.es
<mimecar> en los menús de ubuntu, Administración, Usuarios
<ayudita> en ningun caso destruye datos la accio
<m4v> ayudita: no, hacé esto
<ayudita> sorrry, la accion de montar una particiion?
<Ignacio> Handlx: digo.. en   ubuntu.es
<Ignacio> Bueno me voy
<m4v> ayudita: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<m4v> ayudita: fijate si da error
<Ignacio> *BUENO HASTA MAÑANA*
<Ignacio> m4v
<ayudita> m4v: pero realmente no se destruyen datos montando una particion?
<m4v> ayudita: no.
<mimecar> ayudita: de donde has sacado esa idea?
<Ignacio> m4v:  Primero que haga: "sudo umount  /dev/sd5"
<ayudita> que es montar exactamente?
<m4v> Ignacio: no
<mimecar> "cargar" la partición
<Ignacio> ayudita: Montar es como mostrar el disco
<ayudita> ah, que alivio, entonces que instrucion pruebo?
<m4v> Ignacio: si ya está montado va a salir un mensaje diciendo eso
<m4v> ayudita: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<Ignacio> ayudita: Haz el paso que indica m4v
<Handlx> uhmmm
 * Ignacio ayudita:  De lo contrario no te podremos ayudar. Porfavor copera
<Handlx> aun sigo sin esuchar sonido de   youtube
<Handlx> y con otro usuario es iwal
<ayudita> nada, vuelve a prompt
 * Ignacio ayudita:  Haz el paso que indica m4v  De lo contrario no te podremos ayudar. Porfavor copera
<mimecar> Handlx: ¿ya has creado el usuario?
<m4v> ayudita: ahora "ls /mnt" ves tus archivos?
<ayudita> lo intente pero no devuelve nada
<Ignacio> Handlx:  Hay muchas paginas mas de video
<Ignacio> ayudita: ahora haz df -h
<m4v> Ignacio: no repitas, y ayudita está cooperando.
<ayudita> jaja, que estupendo, efectivamente puedo ver las carpetas de esa particion!!!
<Ignacio> ayudita: Y  dinos si dice algo asi :S.ficheros            Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en /dev/sda1             7,0G  4,6G  2,1G  69% /
<m4v> ayudita: bueno, entonces la partición está bien
<Handlx> hay una forma de reinstalar el driver de sonido ?
<mimecar> Handlx: ¿has creado el usuario?
<xangua> Handlx: qué versión de ubuntu usas¿ tienes la última versión de adobe flash¿ la 11
<Ignacio> Handlx:  No se.. espera
<m4v> ayudita: usa "sudo umount /dev/sda5" para desmontarla
<ayudita> m4v: que alivio :)
<Handlx> Ignacio,  como me instalo esa version ?
<Ignacio> Handlx:  Que version la de flash?
<Handlx> 10 creo
<Handlx> donde veo la version de flash ?
 * mimecar se rinde
<ayudita> m4v: no da ninguna respuesta, supongo que quedo desmontada
<m4v> ayudita: ahora, normalmente tienes que ver la partición en lugares o en el nautilus para montarla sin tanto problema
<Ignacio> Handlx: http://www.adobe.com/es/products/flashplayer.html
<Ignacio> ayudita: lo mejor sera que llames a un tecnico.!
<ayudita> m4v: nada, cuando entro en equipo sigue sin aparecer la dichosa particion
<m4v> ayudita: si no da respuesta es porque el comando se ejecutó como debía
<m4v> Ignacio: ??? técnico?
 * Ignacio  "lo mejor sera que llames a un tecnico.!" cuando nos rendimos nos rendimos
<Ignacio> m4v:  SI!
<mimecar> Ignacio: ¿para que necesita un técnico?
<m4v> Ignacio: no es un problema de hardware.
<Ignacio> ayudita:  No comprendo tu tema. ¡Dilo! ¡Expresate!
<cousteau> Consejo del día: para saber si un comando ha finalizado normalmente, después de que finalice, ejecutar   echo $?   Si esto muestra 0, es que el comando ha salido normalmente.
<Handlx> uhmm
<Handlx> no creo k fuese el flash
<Handlx> tbn no puedo esuchar mi musica mp3
<Ignacio> Handlx:  Lo hicistes?
<mimecar> Handlx: cuando tengas un usuario nuevo me avisas
<Handlx> mis archivos mp3 reproducen pero no se esucha nada
<ayudita> ignacio: mira más arriba en mi primera aparición y podras seguir todo el proceso siguiendo las indicaciones de m4v :)
<Ignacio> Handlx: Has esto en terminal root: "adduser prueba"
<Handlx> ok
<mimecar> Ignacio: para que tiene que usar el terminal?
<m4v> Ignacio: si vas a ayudar trata de estar un poco informado sobre el tema. Ayudar sin saber puede costar caro.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Asi hace mas rapido todo!
<Ignacio> m4v:  Hablo de crear un usuario!
<mimecar> Ignacio: ¿para que lo haces de la forma más complicada?
<m4v> Ignacio: yo hablo de lo otro.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es la forma mas facil!
<Ignacio> m4v:  Disculpa!
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Handlx> para ponerle password ?
<ayudita> m4v: gparted la reconoce como sin montar y en lugares equipo no aparece
<m4v> ayudita: esa es la duda que tengo, no sé porque no aparece en lugares.
<Ignacio> ayudita:  Pero si m4v te dijo que hicieras "sudo umount /dev/sda5" como va a estar montada
<Handlx> Ignacio,  como le coloco password dime la sintax
<ayudita> ignacio: actualmente esta desmontada y no aparece en lugares
<Ignacio> ayudita: Entonces si no esta montada. No se ve!
<Ignacio> Handlx:  Ya hicistes el usuario?
<m4v> no Ignacio
<m4v> Ignacio: nautilus muestra las particiones que se pueden montar
<Ignacio> m4v: A mi npo
<m4v> ayudita: está sda5 en el fstab?
<Handlx> esta creando
<Ignacio> Handlx:  QUeres ponerle contraseña?
<Handlx> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Handlx> si ?
<Ignacio> Handlx:  passwd nombredeusuario
<ayudita> umm, no entiendo la pregunta porque no se que es fstab :(
<Ignacio> Se me apaga la LAPTOP!!
<Ignacio> Nos vemos!
<Ignacio> ayudita: Anda a terminal o consola y escribi fstab!
 * m4v suspira
<m4v> Ignacio: no tenés ni idea, no?
<m4v> ayudita: el /etc/fstab es donde se guarda la configuración de las particiones
<Handlx> OK
<Ignacio> m4v:  Tengo si!
<Handlx> ahora como me cambio de user ?
<m4v> ayudita: podés verlo con "cat /etc/fstab"
<m4v> Ignacio: no, no la tienes, pensaste que el "fstab" es un comando
<ayudita> respuesta al comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705054/
<m4v> ayudita: podemos agregar el sd5 para que se automonte siempre en algún lado
<ayudita> aha, creando una carpeta y eso? lo ley en alguna guia!
<ayudita> pero entonces ubuntu trata a las particiones que si reconoce y a las que se automontan de forma distinta?
<mimecar> ayudita: las trata igual
<m4v> si, podés crear una carpeta en /media, digamos, "sudo mkdir /media/midisco" y montarlo ahí siempre
<m4v> ayudita: después agregás la línea "/dev/sda5 /media/midisco ntfs defaults 0 0" en el fstab
<ayudita> m4v: desde gparted aparece una opción con clic dcho "gestionar opciones" que quiza podria servir. como envio un pantallazo?
<m4v> ehh, no, lo vá a montar con permisos de root, dejame pensar...
<m4v> !imagebin ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mimecar> para montar particiones ntfs, ntfs-config se encarga de todo
<m4v> mimecar: no tengo ese comando :(
<mimecar> no se si el paquete es ntfs-config o ntfsconfig
<m4v> normalmente no tendría que ser necesario igual, no entiendo porque en el nautilus no se ve
<m4v> ayudita: seguro que en el nautilus no está'
<m4v> ?
<ayudita> m4v: entindo que nautilus es el visor de carpetas por defecto?
<m4v> sep
<kaldie> hola
<ayudita> entonces lamento decir que no aparece :(
<duende> hola!!
<kaldie> disculpen, tengo un problema con Boost, necesito algunas librerias y no se donde conseguirlas, ¿alguien sabe donde se consiguen?
<m4v> ayudita: pero aparecen otras particiones o ninguna?
<m4v> ayudita: tenés varias partitiones ntfs, ninguna se ve?
<mimecar> kaldie: en el centro de software
<ayudita> sip aparecen todas menos esta que cree posteriormente a la instalacion de ubunto y ademas la cree desde windows7 :(
<kaldie> mimecar: bajé el paquete de Boost, que segun dice viene con todas las librearias que necesito (deberian aparecer en /usr/include) pero no aparecen
<m4v> ayudita: mandame un screenshot del gparted
<kaldie> probé en Slackware y me pasa lo mismo
<ayudita> m4v: como lo hago?
<m4v> !imagebin ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mimecar> ¿boost no está en el centro de software?
<kaldie> si, está, instalo el paquete y todo, pero no aparecen las librerias que yo necesito
<ayudita> gracias, voy a ello!
<mimecar> ¿no aparecen esas librerías en el centor de software?
<kaldie> como tales no las vi
<kaldie> solamente vi el paquete de boost
<kaldie> que se supone las tiene a todas
<kaldie> y eso instalé
<mimecar> el paquete del centro de software o el que has descargado?
<kaldie> no, perdon
<kaldie> no habia instalado todos los paquetes
<kaldie> pensé que los habia seleccionado, pero no
<kaldie> mil disculpas
<ayudita> m4v: ahí va http://imagebin.org/178196
<m4v> ayudita: parece todo normal :(
<mimecar> ayudita: en el centro de software, busca ntfs-config
<ayudita> sip, lo instales y me da el siguiente mensaje cuando lo intento instalar: "permisos insuficientes, necesita derechos adminstrativos"
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que decir
<ayudita> perdon, cuando lo intento arrancar
<mimecar> gksudo ntfs-config
<ayudita> ah
<mimecar> en ese programa selecciona la partición sda5 y te la montará en el arranque
<ayudita> anda, linux esta lleno de misterios jaja :) pues si aparece y aparece seleccionada
<ayudita> sigo con aceptar o configuracion automatica?
<mimecar> aceptar
<ayudita> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :)))))
<ayudita> gracias mil, otra vez me ayudasteis :)))
<ayudita> ahora si aparece en lugares equipo
<ayudita> y aparece su contenido, claro
<ayudita> un lindo dia o noche a todos y hasta prontito :)
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> como crear un servidor local para jugar urban terror
<cousteau> k-milogars, creo que con descargarse urban terror ya viene con el servidor puesto
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> es que quiero jugarlo en lan
<cousteau> sí, pues eso
<k-milogars> tengo 5 pc
<cousteau> vale, muy bien
<k-milogars> y lo tengo en red
<cousteau> interesante
<k-milogars> lo que quiero es jugar urban terror
<cousteau> bien
<k-milogars> y no he podido
<cousteau> ah! eso es nuevo
<cousteau> te da un error? te intentas conectar y no puedes?
 * cousteau enciende urban
<m4v> el canal es para Ubuntu :/
<k-milogars> cousteau intenta conectar
<k-milogars> y la rechaza
<k-milogars> ya lo realize en win
<k-milogars> y funciona
<k-milogars> pero en ubuntu no he podido
<cousteau> pues yo me estoy conectando bien
<cousteau> veamos, en un pc pones iniciar servidor, y en el otro jugar en red, seleccionar red de: local ?
<Ignacio> Hola,Que me dicen de "Ubuntu Network Edition"
<Ignacio> ¡
<Ignacio> !ubuntunetworkedition
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntunetworkedition'.
<Ignacio> !ubuntu network edition
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Ignacio> kubot: Disculpa :S
<Ignacio> !juegos
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'juegos'.
<cosme> Ignacio, Network o Netbook?
<cosme> woops, se ha ido
<cosme> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ignacio> HOla
<Ignacio> necesito programas /como hoy/
<Ignacio> Auxilio
<fosco_> ignacio que bien te explicas
<Ignacio> BUeno:S
<Ignacio> Bueno, Yo quiero que me recomienden algun juego o programa de diseño grafico para ubuntu 10.04
<fosco_> tienes de todo en el centro de software
<Ignacio> Buenpo. Pero recomiendan alguno
<xangua> tuxcart gimp
 * xangua hizo su buena obra del día
<Ignacio> jajjaja
<Ignacio> Gracias
<dimitruss> programa para webcam que no sea el cheese por que no saca lo mejor de mi webcam
<xangua> no se como esperas que un visor de cámaras saque 'lo mejor' de ella
<xangua> ¿¿
<dimitruss> xangua, osea ago la prueba en otros SO y me sacan una mejor imagen que en el cheese , ejm youcam
<josecreador> ayuda con tarjeta wifi
<josecreador> veo las redes pero no me conecta. tengo una vt6656
<josecreador> es una placa  geforce zotac 9300-itx
<dimitruss> y quiero sber si hay otro que pueda sacar una mejor calidad
<josecreador> hola?
<fosco_> josecreador: prueba camorama
<josecreador> camorama no es para webcams?
<user> Buenas
<user> tengo instalado Ubuntu 11.04 en un Chromebook, todo funciona bien menos el sonido, es decir: siempre que enciendo el portatil tengo que reiniciarlo de nuevo para que el sonido funcione (y a veces va, otras tengo que volverlo a reiniciar). Alguien sabria decirme que tengo que configurar correctamente para solventar este error?
<user11> hola
<user11> tengo instalado Ubuntu 11.04 en un Chromebook, todo funciona bien menos el sonido, es decir: siempre que enciendo el portatil tengo que reiniciarlo de nuevo para que el sonido funcione (y a veces va, otras tengo que volverlo a reiniciar). Alguien sabria decirme que tengo que configurar correctamente para solventar este error?
<debsan> user11, que es un chromebook ?
<user11> un portatil, Samsung Serie 5
<user11> viene con Chrome OS por defecto
<josecreador> yo tambien me preguntaba lo mismo
<debsan> wow, el futuro ya llegó
<debsan> user11, y has buscado sobre el problema ?
<user11> si
<user11> he borrado pulse y he instalado alsa
<user11> pero el problema sigue siendo el mismo
<user11> ya no se que mas probar
<debsan> user11, estoy leyendo como sólo funciona con headphones, parece que el problema no es sólo tuyo
<user11> a que te refieres?
<debsan> user11, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846253  estaba leyendo esto.
<debsan> y esto http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-for-cr-48-is-ready.html
<user11> voy a ver
<user11> la segunda es la web que segui para instalar ubuntu
<yemino> hola, hay algun lugar donde ver preguntas frecuentes sobre emacs??  o algun canal irc en español??
<user11> debsan, no proponen ninguna solucion
<soporte> anon
<soporte> anonymous
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos  no   se si me  podeis ayudar?
<carlosubuntu> lanza la pregun a o problema direc amen e
<Santos> ola
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-01
<Pierrot> buenas noches amigos y amigas
<nipsarm> Hola a todos
<nipsarm> Alguien ha configurado una impresora a un router con openwrt?
<victor_> hola, alguien sabe como instalar logmein hamachi en ubuntu 10.04 ?
<RiSkOo> Hola
<RiSkOo> Imagino que no seré el primero, tengo un problema con un pc de sobremesa y ubuntu 12.04 se ha realizado la instalación pero no me reconoce la tarjeta de red que va integrada en la placa. La interfaz eth0 me pone state unknown. He buscado en san google pero no hay manera todo va sobre wifis en portatiles pero no por cable. Alguna idea? Gracias
<chilicuil> RiSkOo: que tarjeta de red tienes?, puedes ejecutar esto $ lspci 1 grep -i net ?
<RiSkOo> así tal cual lo has escrito no me hace nada, si ejecuto lspci (ya lo había comprobado antes jeje) me pone lo siguiente Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<RiSkOo> es un pc antiguo con placa Aopen para Pentium 4  2.6Gh que lleva integrada la tarjeta de sonido y la tarjeta de red pero he instalado otras distros y no me dio problema :-S
<RiSkOo> si ejecuto sudo ifup eth0 me pone "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<jmanuel_cool> RiSkOo, intenta ifconfig antes del ifup para asegurarte que sea eth0 y no otro eth
<chilicuil> RiSkOo: si no funciona lo que ha sugerido jmanuel_cool podrias intentar con esto: $ sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD
<chilicuil> $ sudo rmmod 8139too
<chilicuil> $ sudo modprobe 8139too
<RiSkOo> si hago un ifconfig que también ya lo había hecho me pone eth0 y l0 las normales vamos :-)
<jmanuel_cool> RiSkOo, ¿que tienes en /etc/interfaces?
<RiSkOo> chilicuil, después de hacer lo que me dices debo reiniciar el network manager? y después debería funcionar? o que? no noto ningún cambio. jmanuel_cool  por curioso que parezca dentro de etc/ no existe interfaces :-O
<jmanuel_cool> RiSkOo, sorry, my fault, es /etc/network/interfaces
<chilicuil> RiSkOo: no, intenta conectarte, pide una ip con dhclient o con Network manager
<RiSkOo> jmanuel_cool, me aparece auto lo y debajo iface lo inet loopback (yo hacía tanto que no entraba aquí que ni de la ruta me di cuenta tampoco jeje)
<jmanuel_cool> RiSkOo, yo se que NM ya no lo usa, pero intenta agregar eth0 al interfaces (capaz y funcione)
<RiSkOo> con que formato? del tipo -> auto eth0
<RiSkOo> nada sigue igual
<jmanuel_cool> RiSkOo, auto eth0 // iface eth0 dhcp
<RiSkOo> gracias jmanuel_cool pruebo
<RiSkOo> una pregunta rápida, cuando usas la opción de iniciar sesion de forma automática como puedes ver/configurar de forma que entre con Unity 2D ?
<tecno> cierra sesion y listo llegas al panel d elogin
<xangua> RiSkOo: cierra tu sesión y selecciona unity2d con el ícono al lado de tu nombre de usuario
<RiSkOo> si cierto, y si seleccionas unity 2D ya queda por defecto?
<xangua> la sesión que eligas se convertirá en la sesión por defecto
<RiSkOo> ok
<chapo> clear
<Tiffon> nas
<cat-orze> hola de nuevo
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola cat-ore
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola cat-orze
<cat-orze> tengo un problema, creo que mi BIOS esta corrupta
<cat-orze> no sabrás por casualidad como flashearla de modo seguro?
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola alguien me podria orientar como configurar phpmailer?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola buenos dias...alguin me puede ayudar con phpmailer?
<carnau> !pregunta ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> Necesito instalar y configurar phpmailer para suar con wprdpress...alguien me puede orientar please
<chilicuil> comenzaria por buscar en el manual de phpmailer, o por una guia donde ya lo hayan hecho.., sera dificil que alguien te ayude por aqui si no tienes un problema especifico
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya lo instale
<ELETRONICO_HW> he buscado en google
<GridCube> no tienen una lista de correo, los de phpmailer supongo que tendran o no
<GridCube> XD
<chilicuil> y entonces, te da algun error cuando lo levantas?
<ELETRONICO_HW> chilicuil:
<ELETRONICO_HW> http://www.garabatoslinux.net/php-como-utilizar-phpmailer-5-2-1-con-gmail.html
<chilicuil> ELETRONICO_HW: vale, pero ahi no dice nada sobre wordpress...
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> =(
<chilicuil> ahora tengo que salir, buena suerte ELETRONICO_HW, te recomiendo que hagas preguntas mas especificas, con errores o logs en mano
<federico> hola a todos quien me puede ayudar con linux
<guampa> federico este es un canal de soporte de ubuntu, si tenes una pregunta especifica por favor hacela y si alguien puede te ayudara
<federico> gracias hay voy
<federico> resulta que no podia instalar el tema oxygen-transparent por falta de permisos mepuse a dar permisos como loco y ahora no puedo ser root no funciona el wifi ni el audio
<federico> la e liadoparda
<guampa> recordas que permisos cambiaste?
<buenaventura> si no recuerdas eso será difícil
<federico> todos los que vi por internet chmod chwn y cosas asi
<buenaventura> esas son herramientas
<buenaventura> tienes qué recordar para qué las usaste
<buenaventura> y dónde
<guampa> o sea que metiste muchos comandos que no sabes ni que son y no recordas lo que hiciste
<federico> si
<federico> lo hice desde la terminal como root en la carpeta documentos
<buenaventura> y no puedes consultar el history? usas sudo o te logueaste como root para hacer todo eso?
<guampa> buena idea
<federico> si me hice sudo su
<buenaventura> hiciste sudo su -, y luego hiciste todo desde allí?
<buenaventura> puedes usar sudo ahora?
<federico> no ahora ya no me deja
<buenaventura> podrías hacer una cosa: desde un live cd, copiar el bash_history de root y el de tu user, hacer pastebin de eso y ver qué tanto la has jodido
<buenaventura> eso, o reinstalar
<federico> sudo: debe ser setuid root
<buenaventura> le quitaste el setuid a sudo parece
<guampa> federico: que te devuelve el comando groups $(whoami)
<federico> are todo lo que me pidas por portar de no reinstalar
<JosephCO> pasemse al lado x de la fuerza
<buenaventura> eso indica que cambiaste los permisos de /usr/bin
<buenaventura> restaurar los permisos fichero por fichero será casi imposible
<federico> si
<buenaventura> en esos directorios tan delicados
<guampa> federico: que te devuelve el comando groups $(whoami)
<JosephCO> como busco archivos en thunar
<federico> voy aprobar ese comando
<federico> me pone lo siguiente
<federico> miguel adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<federico> miguel es mi nombrede usuario
<guampa> solo esos 7 grupos?
<Noah> Buenas, alguien sabe que es esto ?
<buenaventura> un canal de irc
<JosephCO> hahaha
<federico> si eso es todo lo que me sale
<guampa> federico, coincido con lo que dicen arriba, tendrias que iniciar desde un livecd y ver el historial de comandos tanto de root como de tu usuario
<guampa> pasarlo por pastebin
<guampa> y ahi se puede saber que hay que hacer para recuperar el sistema
<federico> vale no hay problema tengo un usb con fedora 10 pero necesitaria que alguien me dijara los pasos poco a poco
<guampa> federico: el sistema a recuperar es ubuntu?
<federico> es kubuntu 12.04
<federico> con kde
<tecno> federico se jodio tu grub o tu sistema??
<federico> no
<buenaventura> federico: desde dolphin, me imagino que puedes montar fácilmente las particiones
<federico> si
<buenaventura> debes montar la partición en la que tienes el raíz y la partición en la que tienes el /home
<federico> desde fedora?
<buenaventura> luego, buscar los ficheros /root/.bash_history y /home/tusuer/.bash_history
<buenaventura> sí, desde el live
<guampa> los archivos donde esta el historial de comandos son: el de root /root/.bash_history y el tuyo /home/miguel/.bash_history
<federico> ok voy a arrancalo
<guampa> inicia desde el livecd, monta el disco y pastea esos archivos
<federico> ok
<federico> el usb lo arranco en modo persistente que esta todo en español vale?
<guampa> da igual, mientras montes los discos y puedas llegar a esos files
<tecno> federico q problema tiene tu sistema??
<guampa> tecno: federico resulta que no podia instalar el tema oxygen-transparent por falta de permisos mepuse a dar permisos como loco y ahora no puedo ser root no funciona el wifi ni el audio
<guampa> probo comandos al azar
<guampa> y no recueraa que hizo para cargarse el sistema
<guampa> *recuerda
<federico> ya tengo montada la particion
<tecno> osea q jodistes el root mm
<federico> si
<tecno> bueno entonces encuentra el bash history hay estan los comandos ejecutados
<buenaventura> federico: busca los ficheros que te comentamos
<federico> ok
<guampa> haz un paste por cada uno
<guampa> federico: por pastebin, por favor
<federico> ahora mismo estoy en la raiz del disco duro donde estan las carpetas lib, lost+found etc ...
<guampa> los archivos donde esta el historial de comandos son: el de root /root/.bash_history y el tuyo /home/miguel/.bash_history
<federico> ok voy
<federico> ya lo tengo abierto
<buenaventura> federico: copia el contenido de cada uno y pégalo en dos paste distintos
<buenaventura> !paste | federico
<kubot> federico: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<federico> veo todos los comandos que puse
<buenaventura> naturalmente
<guampa> federico: presta atencion a lo que te estamos diciendo
<federico> ok
<federico> tardare unos 5 minutos perdonar mi torpeza
<jmanuel_cool> federico, ¿que hiciste?
<guampa> puso comandos al azar y se cargo el sistema
<federico> estoy enviandome el historial bhas al correo para poder copiarlo en el paste ese
<federico> esque estoy con dos pc
<jmanuel_cool> jajajaja LOL
<jmanuel_cool> capáz y lanzó el fatal rm (ya saben lo que sigue XD)
<guampa> al parecer cambio permisos
<buenaventura> le quitó el setuid a sudo para empezar...
<guampa> cuando tengamos el historial podremos saber mas
<buenaventura> esperemos que no sea un recursivo a /...
<jmanuel_cool> :=
<jmanuel_cool> :0
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254055/
<federico> creo que eso lo que me pedis
<buenaventura> línea 182...
<buenaventura> línea 196...
<guampa> ahi esta el error
<guampa> linea 191
<buenaventura> básicamente, les has dado todos los permisos a todos los ficheros del filesystem
<buenaventura> con lo que, por un lado, has jodido todos los permisos especiales de los ficheros
<federico> eso sera malo verdad
<buenaventura> y por otro, has dejado el sistema muy vulnerable
<buenaventura> sí, para que te des una idea, no podrás hacer ni un ping
<guampa> pues si, es bastante dificil volver el sistema a un estado usable
<buenaventura> no veo muchas alternativas a reinstalar, a alguien se le ocurre algo?
<federico> puuffffff algun consejo mas
<guampa> yo te diria que lo mejor es reinstalar, por mas que se intente nunca te podes asegurar que quede completamente bien, al menos no sin un trabajo mas arduo que el de reinstalar
<guampa> podes hacer una copia de los archivos de config que necesites
<buenaventura> sí, el consejo creo que es, no tires comandos a lo loco
<tecno> federico lo mejor qpodemos hacer es vovler a instalar el sistema
<guampa> para alivianar un poco el trabajo de restaurar alguna config
<federico> vosotros donde aprendeis tanto teneis carrera de informatica
<guampa> federico: siempre pone comandos que entiendas, y siempre revisa bien los comandos que pones antes de dar enter, especialmente con sudo
<guampa> sino estas exponiendote a que te vuelva a pasar esto una y otra vez
<jmanuel_cool> desde un live se puede hacer un chmod -Rfv 644 /
<guampa> esto, o cualquier otra cosa
<federico> es que me hagobio quiero aprender pero luego no tengo paciencia en mi entorno nadie utiliza linux
<guampa> jmanuel_cool: si pero como restauras todos los permisos especificos despues
<tecno> federico que te quede como leccion no pongas cualquier comando en la terminal
<federico> eso que seria
<guampa> hay algunas cosas que van con setuid, setgid, sticky
<guampa> etc
<federico> eso que es lo de chmod -Rfv 644
<guampa> federico: es lo que te dije antes, empezar a tratar de poner los permisos como tienen que ir
<guampa> pero es un trabajo mas penoso que reinstalar
<guampa> no es solo ese comando, son muchos mas despues
<tecno> es evrdad hay q hacer manualmente muchas cosas para poner los permisos como antes
<tecno> es mas facil y menos tiempo reinstalar
<jmanuel_cool> guampa, pero con ese al menos te dejaría iniciar para respaldar antes de reinstalar
<federico> pero no existe un comando que lo haga por carpetas
<guampa> ya puede respaldar desde el livecd
<jmanuel_cool> federico, si, chmod -Rfv /carpeta
<federico> el respaldo que supone
<federico> entonces con ese comando correria mas cambiando permisos merece la pena intentarlo
<federico> me podeis dar vuestra opinion acerca de ese comando
<tecno> mi opinion
<guampa> yo ya di mi opinion
<tecno> es mejor q reinstales el sistema en limpio mas bien
<federico> si la vuestra
<buenaventura> coincido con tecno, reinstala
<jmanuel_cool> federico, como dijeron guampa y tecno es más sencillo reinstalar, porque hay carpetas con permisos específicos
<buenaventura> una de las cosas que hacen robusto a los sistemas de tipo Unix, es su jerarquía de directorios y permisos
<buenaventura> y eso es lo que haz jodido
<buenaventura> has*
<guampa> ++
<tecno> mejor pon archlinux ajajja
<federico> acepto mi error y agradezco vuestra auda muchisimo
<buenaventura> incluso con lo que menciona jmanuel_cool, le quitarás permisos de ejecución a cientos de directorios, lo que hará virtualmente imposible accederlos para cualquiera que no sea root
<jmanuel_cool> ejemplo, /var /etc y /root llevan 644 (hay otros más, pero no los recuerdo ahora)
<buenaventura> lo que incluye a varios servicios del sistema
<guampa> federico: en cuanto a tu pregunta sobre como aprendimos, muchos hemos aprendido cargandonos el sistema en maneras parecidas a la tuya
<guampa> al menos un servidor :P
<guampa> aprendes a no poner comandos al azar, como para empezar
<federico> esque me encanta la informatica y sobre todo linux pero soy un borrico
<GridCube> federico, se aprende
<federico> no conozco a nadie que le guste linux
<jmanuel_cool> hey, ¿leen lo que yo escribo?
<guampa> federico: aca a muchos les gusta linux
<jmanuel_cool> en /bin y /usr/bin creo que llevan 666 o algo así (no soy experto)
<federico> si lo leo todo
<jmanuel_cool> federico, a mi me encanta debian y prefiero el kernel linux que el hurd
<tecno> yo aprendi por q tengo dos libros de 1000 paginas y suo arch y ya em se casi todos los comandos y se cuales son sus funciones etc asi q aprendi cuales comandos no son beneficiarios como en el caso tuyo federico ajaja
<buenaventura> jmanuel_cool: si los directorios no tienen permisos de ejecución, que es lo que estás haciendo, nadie más que root puede accederlos
<federico> jmanuel que quiere decir eso
<federico> tecno seras un crack de linux jooooo
<jmanuel_cool> federico, es que linux no es un sistema, es sólo el núcleo del sistema, por eso se llaman distribuciones GNU/Linux
<tecno> linux es solo un kernel las distribuciones usan dicho kernel y lo modifiquen a su antojo nada mas
<guampa> tecnicamente jmanuel_cool esta en lo cierto, asi como Android corre kernel linux pero no se lo llama "linux" sino "android"
<tecno> y si quieres apender bastante de linux te recoemndaria distros como gento red hat y la q uso yo arch
<federico> e probado muchos pero no se porque me gusta mucho kubuntu aunque por desgracia no puede concompiz
<guampa> bueno, sugiero que esta conversacion continue en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<federico> el problema es queno puedo poer muchos linux tengo un pc de 16+4 gb epc 901
<buenaventura> jaja tecno ya te sabes todos los comandos? vamos a es-cafe
<jmanuel_cool> tecno, pero no olvidar las mini distros DSL puppy, etc
<federico> ok graciaspor todo
<jmanuel_cool> y mi preferida para multimedia, geexbox
<federico> estareis por aqui muy amenudo?
<guampa> en el canal siempre hay gente
<tecno> beunavetura he leido sobre todos lso comandos pero son miles algunos me los se de memroia otros q no uso con frecuencia aveces los olvido ajaja
<GridCube> federico, en este canal casi siempre hay gente
<GridCube> puede que esten durmiendo eso si
<GridCube> XD
<jmanuel_cool> federico, GridCube y guampa están equivocados, por lo general hay mas geeks que gente, pero siempre hay alguien XD
<guampa> :P
<jmanuel_cool> federico, entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<tecno> yo soy uno d elos q dejo el pc las 24h ajaja
<federico> esque me gustaria conocer gente competente que sepa linux porque fisicamente no conozcoa nadie y me siento solo ante los problemas
<buenaventura> federico: todos hemos empezado así
<guampa> federico: unite a #ubuntu-es-cafe y segui ahi la charla, asi podes dejar este canal libre para el proximo que necesite soporte
<federico> si no os importa espero aprender mas de vosotros
<federico> ok
<tecno> si federico aqui siemrpe aprenderas estamos para ayudar
<Spartako>  Resulta que quiero hacer un .iso de un CD de audio  pero en lugar de eso me hace  braseo  opcion a imagen  readcd/reason cue cdrdao no .iso
<buenaventura> Spartako: puedes hacer una imagen iso con dd
<buenaventura> ignoro qué aplicación estás utilizando
<Spartako> En K3b me extrae los audios y los pone en una carpeta  pero yo quiero un .ISO
<Spartako> buenaventura,  Brasero
<Noah> Alguien sabe como poner programas en el escritorio he probado a hacer un script como explicaban en  un tutorial deyoutube pero solo me deja poner un programa en el escritorio
<Spartako> dd??
<Noah> ?
<buenaventura> Spartako: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/ruta/a/imagen.iso
<Spartako> ohh :0
<Spartako> va lo ahre
<buenaventura> ojo, puede que sea cdrom0, cdrom1, etc
<Spartako> hare
<buenaventura> deberás fijarte
<Spartako> ok si gracias
<buenaventura> igualmente, deberías poder hacerlo desde brasero
<Spartako> brasero solo da tres opciones
<Spartako> readcd/reason cue cdrdao
<Noah> ¿Alguien sabe como poner programas en el escritorio ?
<buenaventura> Noah: en qué entorno gráfico?
<Noah> En el entorno de 12.06 de ubuntu
<GridCube> 12.06?
<GridCube> queres decir 12.04.1?
<Noah> si perdon
<Noah> sabes como poner programas en el escritorio, GridCube ?
<GridCube> si usas unity nope, no uso unity :) gracias a los dioses xubuntu no sigue ese camino
<tecno> Noah q entorno tenes??
<Noah> Ubuntu 12.04, tecno
<tecno> no me refiero al sistema sino el entorno
<tecno> bueno mas facil aun
<tecno> teens un panel al lado izquierdo verdad?
<Spartako> Gnome Unity
<Spartako> o cual ... debe de ser uni
<Noah> Si
<tecno> ok
<tecno> queres poner iconos en el escritorio
<tecno> q se vea lo q teens en el escritorio eso queres
<buenaventura> Noah: no me escribas al privado, si tardo en contestar es porque estoy ocupado
<tecno> yo ayudo al chico
<Noah> Si, que pueda ponerme programas en el escritorio
<Noah> que no me deja moverlos como las carpetas y documentos
<tecno> Noah es facil
<GridCube> Noah, eso no se hace
<GridCube> para eso tenes el panel
<tecno> unity usa gnome 3 como motor asi q facil
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no es facil
<tecno> si es muy facil
<GridCube> unity no esta diseñado para hacer eso
<tecno> es facil dije
<tecno> Noah abre una terminal
<buenaventura> hagánle caso a tecno que sabe casi todos los comandos
<Noah> Hm abri terminal
<tecno> pon esto
<tecno> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<GridCube> >tweak
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> es facil dijo
<tecno> si es facil
<Noah> gnome >tweak
<tecno> cuando quieras te muestro una captura de mi viejo ubuntu con iconos en el dsktop ;)
<Noah> o gnome -tweak
<tecno> gnome-tweak-tool
<Noah> ?
<tecno> con guiones
<tecno> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<tecno> copia ese comando tal como lo vez
<Noah> No me deja...
<Noah> porque tengo jodido lo de las contraseñas cuando escribo no sale nada
<Noah> xD
<tecno> como q teens jodido lo de las contraseñas
<tecno> no me digas q estas jodido con el root
<tecno> xD
<Noah> me pide contraseña y escribo y no sale nada
<jmanuel_cool> Noah, ¿es primera vez que intentas meter contraseñas?
<Spartako> Noah,  cuandoe scribes la contraseña por seguridad no se ve nada
<Spartako> solo cuando le des enter
<Spartako> veras si escribiste bien o mal la contraseña es por cuestiones de seguridad
<Noah> ahh xD sorry me instale el ubuntu ayer y ni idea
<tecno> Noah solo escribe la contraseña y el das enter
<Spartako> Ok no problema Noah  yo desde hace años y sigo verde
<Spartako> Tecno un comando para saber donde se ubica mi CD    se supone deberia ser cdda://sr0/
<Noah> se supone que es alberto1234 le doy y no me deja, me sale incorrecta ...
<Noah> ahhh
<itxshell> disculpa Noah  pero yo te he visto otras veces por la sala con la misma historia :(
<Spartako> y desde donde se monta el  comado  df -h no me sale el cd montado y si lo esta
<tecno> spartako
<Spartako> tecno,
<tecno> de forma manual puedes ir al directorio media y ver si aparece el cdrom
<Spartako> itxshell,  dejalo quiza sea como yo de lento aprendizaje y  sea vergonzoso
<tecno> de forma grafica*
<Spartako> ya lo hice tecno y me da esta dir cdda://sr0/
<itxshell> puede ser
<tecno> muy bien
<Spartako> xD itxshell
<jmanuel_cool> Spartako, intenta /dev/sr0 o revisa el fstab (cat /etc/fstab)
<itxshell> jajaja
<tecno> osea q reconoce tu unidad lectora
<tecno> y q es lo q queires hacer con el cd ?
<Spartako> aahhhhhh anda ggracias jmanuel_cool     ya no me acordaba
<Spartako> tecno
<buenaventura> Spartako: el cd no debe necesita montado, has usado dd como te indiqué?
<Spartako> hacer un ISO de ese  dichoso disco
<tecno> Noah le diejron q ya habia venido con el mismo proeblam antes y se marcho ajajaja pobrecito
<Spartako> si buenaventura   me manda a la patagonia pero en bicleta de llantas cuadradas
<Spartako> itxshell,   eres el lado oscuro de ubuntu
<Spartako> :p
<itxshell> :o
<itxshell> Yo? jamas
<Spartako> xD
<tecno> itxshell hicistes ir a el pobre de Noah
<itxshell> hacen perder el tiempo valioso
<tecno> ajjaa
<Spartako> repasar temas no es eprder el tiempo
<Spartako> a mi me sucede
<itxshell> tengo una listica de nicks por alli
<Spartako> a mis 71 años se me olvidan cosas
<itxshell> siempre es el mismo
<tecno> itxshell el pobre de Noah tenia un probelma pro q le tratas mal al pobre
<Spartako> ahh no estoy en esa lista???
<itxshell> jajaja yo tratarle mal
<tecno> algo parecido
<Spartako> no todos tienen tu tacto de paquiderno itxshell
<itxshell> nahh si es nuevo como podia seguir esas instrucciones complicadisimas y encima se las sabe todas
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Spartako> tsssss
<Spartako> nada humano en el canal plis
<Spartako> ok brasero me permite hacer  .iso de peliculas y datos
<buenaventura> Spartako: haz un eject cdrom0
<buenaventura> o eject cdrom1
<Spartako> pero cuando entra un cd de audio  no me da opcion a .iso
<buenaventura> o así, a ver cuándo abre
<Spartako> ok si correr e esas pruebas
<buenaventura> vengo al rato
<Spartako> hasta donde me nceuntre el cd
<Spartako> gracias buenaventura
<itxshell> ok vamos a lo tecnico ubuntu 12.04 me elimina la entrada de los otros sistemas al momento de instalarlo
<jmanuel_cool> Spartako, con k3b tambien se puede
<Spartako> jmanuel_cool,
<Spartako> K3b
<jmanuel_cool> itxshell, update-grub o update-burg segun aplique
<Spartako> me extrae los archivos cuando le doy solo imagen
<tecno> itxshell mmm dejame adivinar en el grub no te dejan entrar a otros sistemas te dice no such file algo asi?
<Spartako> no me hace el .iso ni en el temporal
<itxshell> ok jmanuel_cool  pero el punto es por que pasa ?
<jmanuel_cool> itxshell, no lo se
<itxshell> naa tecno  simplemente entra a ubuntu y ya
<itxshell> estaba fedora en la otra particion
<tecno> itxshell te dice no such file partition verdad? ajaja
<tecno> ami me pasaba eso
<tecno> me decia no such file partition
<Spartako> no suck ??
<Spartako> hnmmm
<tecno> cuando seleccionaba otro sistema del grub
<itxshell> con el winbugcito si deja el doble booteo pero en pcs con linux no
<tecno> auqnue ya deje de usar ubuntu hace 2 meses
<Spartako> ??? que usas ahora tecno
<itxshell> a mi no me dice nada solo entra a ubuntu como si fuera el unico sistema
<tecno> spartako uso archlinux
<Spartako> a ese ya lo deje de usar
<tecno> itxshell pues reinstala el grub y ya y update-grub y pruebas
<Spartako> me  regrese a ubuntu aunque me tiene curado el brasero y k3b
<itxshell> ok tecno  se solucionarlo mi problema es que estoy dando un curso con ubuntu
<guampa> Spartako: mantene la charla que no sea de soporte en -cafe
<tecno> y por q dejastes el arch?
<guampa> tecno: idem
<itxshell> y a los alumnos se les esta dando este problema
<itxshell> por eso quiero saber por que pasa
<tecno> bueno ya me voy a estudiar
<tecno> nos vemos mas tarde adios a todos
<itxshell> si tiene winbugs normal deja ambos sistemas y no da error pero en la computadoras con otro linux falla
<Spartako> ok
<Spartako> el tema de brasero
<Spartako> los audios los extrae o envia a cue
<Spartako> y los datos si los hace .iso
<Spartako> lo mismo sucede con k3b
<Spartako> extrae no hace copia imagen iso
<jose__> hola como instalo cisco packet tracer en español
<buenaventura> Spartako: pudiste hacer la iso con dd?
<jose__> como instalo cisco packet tracer en español
<buenaventura> apt-obtener instalar ciso packet tracer
<jose__> :(
<jose__> que buen soporte
<buenaventura> qué buena pregunta
<Spartako> no buenaventura
<buenaventura> qué error obtuviste Spartako ?
<Spartako> algo no anda bien en mi sistema o en mi cabezota
<buenaventura> no lee el cd?
<Spartako> are un cd Disco de sonido.toc.bin
<Spartako> y de ahi lo convertire espero a ISO
<Spartako> Si lee el disco e incluso cuando lo abre el lector de archivos
<Spartako> abre dos unidades
<buenaventura> Spartako: con dd es bien simple, no has podido?
<Spartako> una de audios y otra del cd
<Spartako> es raro este pinki CD
<Spartako> No buena
<Spartako> tampoco pude con bchunk Rally On 2.toc.cue Rally On 2.cue buenaventira.iso
<buenaventura> Spartako: has identificado el dispositivo bajo /dev/ ?
<Spartako> si es el 2 use el  expulsador
<Spartako> Disco de sonido.toc    Disco de sonido.toc.bin  de estos puedo hacer un .iso no??
<buenaventura> no sé qué es eso Spartako
<buenaventura> pero si es cdrom2, haces
<buenaventura> dd if=/dev/cdrom2 of=/home/tuuser/imagen.iso
<buenaventura> y ya
<Spartako> eso hice lo juro x(
<buenaventura> y qué obtuviste?
<Spartako> nada
<buenaventura> cómo nada?
<Spartako> un archivitito vacio .iso
<eliecer> holaa
<buenaventura> pero esperaste a que terminara dd?
<sk_ryan007> alguien q sugiera alguna aplicacion en ubuntu 12.04 para controlar SIP?
<Spartako> dd: leyendo «/dev/cdrom2»: Error de entrada/salida
<Spartako> 0+0 registros leídos
<Spartako> 0+0 registros escritos
<buenaventura> no pegues las salidas de los comandos acá Spartako
<Spartako> lo hace en nanosegundos
<Spartako> perdon buen
<Spartako> ya me acorde
<Spartako> paste
<buenaventura> ves, no es que obtienes 'nada', obtienes algo muy concreto, un error
<Spartako> jajajaja xD
<Spartako> http://justpaste.it/1dao
<buenaventura> ok... mira, sin comentar cómo son exactamente las cosas, se complica el dar soporte
<buenaventura> podrías mirar en /dev/ antes y después de insertar el cd, así ves cómo lo reconoce el sistema
<Spartako> http://justpaste.it/1dao   checate esto si lo reconoce segun yo
<buenaventura> tienes un error de i/o
<buenaventura> evidentemente, no puede leer el dispositivo que le indicas
<jmanuel_cool> Spartako, limpia bien el cd de reggaeton para que lo lea
<jmanuel_cool> o deja de escuchar reggaeton
<jose__> sip escucha wuachiturros
<buenaventura> tira un qué, tirate un comando
<jose__> y le das carne
<Spartako> :p
<Spartako> nel es un disco del libro de ingles
<Spartako> quiero ponerlo en iso porque luego se dañan y te quieren vender todo  libro y cd
<JosephCO> la unidad no te reconoce el cd
<ourizo> Holas, necesito configurar la resolución del monitor conectado por VGA al portátil y no se como hacerlo. La tenía más o menos bien, pero se ha desconfigurado
<buenaventura> ourizo: qué entorno gráfico? desde la configuración del sistema deberías encontrar las opciones para los displays
<JosephCO> monitores
<ourizo> Perdón, ya estoy aquí
<ourizo> tengo el Gnome clásico porque todavía tengo un karmic koala
<buenaventura> ourizo: busca en las opciones del sistema la configuración de los monitores
<Exio> el soporte es solo de versiones soportadas oficialmente, puede ser un bug ya solucionado, por ejemplo
<ourizo> Gracias. Voy a mirar de nuevo pero la última vez que lo intenté desde ahí, no lo conseguí
<ourizo> En Sistema > preferencias > pantalla no consigo subir la resolución para que las cosas se vean más pequeñas y la pantalla no se salga del monitor
<idroj07> Usas una pantalla de tv como monitor?
<buenaventura> ourizo: tienes duplicadas las pantallas?
<ourizo> si, tengo la del portátil, y luego la pantalla de 24" conectada por VGA y en las dos se ve lo mismo
<buenaventura> y qué es lo que quieres lograr? que sean independientes?
<buenaventura> si las tienes duplicadas, no lograrás conseguir una resolución mayor a la de la pantalla más chica
<buenaventura> es decir, a la máxima que soporte la pantalla más chica
<buenaventura> se entiende?
<ourizo> buenaventura,  Entiendo, pero ahora las cosas en pantalla me salen más grandes de lo que salían
<buenaventura> qué resolución tienes configurada?
<ourizo> Creo que 1280 x 800
<ourizo> (16:10)
<buenaventura> es la resolución máxima de la notebook?
<ourizo> Realmente no lo se, pero creo que el notebook tengo la resolución de siempre
<idroj07> No consigo instalar el adobe reader. Me recomendáis alguna aplicación de interfaz clara y limpia y que me permita subrrayar partes del texto y esas cosas?
<ourizo> En sistema > preferencias > pantalla me dice que tengo esa resolución pero  solo sale un monitor
<ourizo> para poder configurar
<pleomax> Buenas , entre las miles de aplicaciones de ubuntu , estoy buscando una que funcione como un termostato y haga apagar la pc al seleccionarle una temperatura de proteccion , solo por tener mas seguridad usando ubuntu
<pleomax> pero por mas que busco no la encuentro
<pleomax> ummmmmm tan sofisticado que es ubuntu como sistema operativo en tecnologia punta y que raro que no disponga de una aplicacion que apague la pc al alcanzar una temperatura bajo demanda
<buenaventura> pleomax: configúralo
<pleomax> como si no encuentro la aplicacion para ello
<MrTulias> man sensors?
<pleomax> si tiene gui quiero decir
<MrTulias> No sé. Lo acabo de encontrar
<darkgod> hola gente como andan?
<darkgod> necesito ayuda con una placa de tv
<darkgod> 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<buenaventura> !tv | darkgod
<kubot> darkgod: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<darkgod> mi ingles es algo basico, alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<darkgod> el problema es que me reconoce la placa pero no se como hecharla a andar
<buenaventura> qué problema tienes?
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> instalste alguna aplicación para utilizarla, como tvtime?
<darkgod> lo hice
<buenaventura> y qué error te da?
<darkgod> pero no me encuentra ningun canal, sinceramente no se si estoy haciendo bien las cosas
<buenaventura> reconoce la placa?
<darkgod> simplemente una pantalla azul y no encuentra canales
<darkgod> si la reconoce
<darkgod> cuando hago lspci me sale la descripcion que decia arriba
<darkgod> 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<darkgod> eso
<buenaventura> ok, y has revisado que esté bien configurada la norma (pal, ntsc) y esas cosas?
<darkgod> probe con ntsc primero pero nada
<darkgod> despues con pal y nada
<buenaventura> y qué dice el manual de la placa?
<darkgod> no lo tengo, la tenia instalada mi hermana en su pc y ni siquiera sabia que estaba, o se la pedi creyendo que la iba a poder hacer andar
<darkgod> pero no se
<buenaventura> darkgod: revisa la salida de 'lsmod | grep saa7134'
<buenaventura> has pastebin si vas a pasarnos la salida del comando
<buenaventura> usa*
<darkgod> una consulta con la que pueden llegar a reirse, ahi va...solo tengo la placa instalada en la pc y el cable del tele nada mas, necesito algo mas para hacerla andar?
<darkgod> como reviso esa salida que me decis?
<buenaventura> abre una terminal y escribe eso
<buenaventura> lsmod | grep saa7134
<darkgod> bien
<buenaventura> sabes abrir una terminal?
<darkgod> si
<buenaventura> ok, genial
<darkgod> no recuerdo como era la barra vertical
<darkgod> jaja
<buenaventura> copia y pega
<buenaventura> qué distribución de teclado usas?
<darkgod> española
<buenaventura> ok, entonces es AltGr + 1
<darkgod> ya tengo el resultado del comando
<darkgod> como te lo paso?
<buenaventura> ha encontrado algo?
<buenaventura> te apareció lo que está después del 'grep'?
<darkgod> la primer linea dice "saa7134_alsa -----------18602---1"
<buenaventura> ok, entonces parece ser que carga correctamente el driver para la placa de tv
<darkgod> bien
<darkgod> como sigue esto
<darkgod> ??
<buenaventura> mira, haz un paste de toda la salida del comando
<buenaventura> !paste | darkgod
<kubot> darkgod: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<buenaventura> así miro bien
<darkgod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254651/
<darkgod> lo podes ver?
<darkgod> kubot - gracias
<darkgod> buenaventura: pudiste verlo?
<cryss> Hola, alguien podria informarme como podria hacer wake on land en ubuntu
<guampa> cryss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<cryss> gracias
<oscar_> hola tengo problemas para entrar a mi sistema, alguien me puede ayudar?
<guampa> que problemas?
<oscar_> guampa: falló la orden plymouth
<guampa> hiciste algun cambio reciente?
<oscar_> no, pero un apagón repentino del sistema
<oscar_> guampa: mounall: Falló la orden playmouth. Mountall:  desconectado de plymouth disco de /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 no listo o presente
<guampa> oscar_: te da algun otro mensaje relativo a cryptswap?
<oscar_> guampa: solo que no esta listo o presente
<darkgod> hola gente una consulta, un amigo le pego a la pantalla de la notebook y ahora le aparece toda en negro y blanco? tendra arreglo?
<guampa> oscar_: podes acceder al menu de grub?
<oscar_> guampa: reiniciando el sistema- si puedo
<guampa> ok, en la entrada de ubuntu, apreta e
<oscar_> guampa: listo
<guampa> oscar_: anda a la entrada que empieza con "kernel", y ahi al final, borra "quiet" y "splash"
<guampa> luego apreta enter y luego "b"
<guampa> oscar_: para editar la entrada que empieza con "kernel" tambien tenes que apretar e
<MAbeeTT> hola gente, desde hace días que tengo problemas con firefox. uso Precise y unity.
<MAbeeTT> firefox se atraganta (se pone oscura la ventana, y consume mucha CPU)
<oscar_> guampa: ok ya borre, puse enter y "b"
<MAbeeTT> ya he creado dos perfiles uno sin complementos y pasa lo mismo.
<MAbeeTT> Alguno por allí tiene problemas similares?
<guampa> MAbeeTT: yo tenia esos problemas pero con un addon
<MAbeeTT> guampa: y recordás cuál era?
<guampa> MAbeeTT: worldip
<MAbeeTT> uh1! no lo uso.
<guampa> oscar_: cuando apretas b tendria que iniciar el arranque
<guampa> MAbeeTT: sucede al azar el freeze?
<MAbeeTT> sí, al menos no encuentro ninguna causa para él
<guampa> podes probar borrando el directorio con la config de firefox
<MAbeeTT> ya lo hice
<MAbeeTT> y sigue pasando.
<MAbeeTT> de hecho generé dos perfiles después.
<oscar_> guampa: ok no reinicio con b, pero puse f10 y reinicio
<MAbeeTT> (firefox -profilemanager
<MAbeeTT> )
<oscar_> guampa: reinicio pero sin considerar los cambios, cuando pico enter y b, los agrega como texto, ¿como lo salvo y reinicio? de otra manera?
<guampa> oscar_: la secuencia es "e" para editar la entrada en el menu principal, "e" de nuevo para editar la linea que empieza con "kernel", enter para guardar el cambio en esa linea, "b" para arrancar con esa configuracion
<guampa> esto es solo por ese arranque
<oscar_> guampa: repeti el proceso y solo entra normal, no acepta las teclas enter y b como comando, lo repetire de nuevo, para ver si lo acepta.
<guampa> oscar_: fijate ctrl+x para bootear en vez de b
<oscar_> guampa: la version grup es 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<oscar_> guampa: algo mas por hacer?
<guampa> probaste ctrl+x para bootear?
<oscar_> guampa:  si, pero igual entra normal
<guampa> habiendole quitado quiet splash?
<oscar_> si
<guampa> oscar_: y llega al mismo punto de antes? el error y se para ahi?
<oscar_> guampa: me deja como si entrara normal, en la pantalla de selección de usuarios, y ahi es donde cuando le pongo mi usuario y clave y ya no pasa, me regresa una y otra ves a la pantalla de selección de usuarios
<guampa> oscar_: fijate si con ctrl+alt+f1 podes iniciar sesion en una consola de texto
<oscar_> guampa: si
<oscar_> guampa: me sale la petición de login
<guampa> bien, pone tu usuario, enter, tu contraseña, y enter
<oscar_> guampa: tengo 2 usuarios y los 2 los rechaza, dice incorrect
<guampa> "incorrect" ?
<oscar_> guampa: "login incorrect"
<oscar_> guampa: ya entro
<guampa> oscar_: perfecto, bueno aver si se puede obtener una idea de lo que pasa
<george2002> saluton gente
<guampa> oscar_: tenes internet en esa computadora?
<oscar_> guampa: no porque es wifi, lo necesitas?
<guampa> estaria, asi podes pasar la salida de comandos o logs por pastebin
<oscar_> guampa: el error que me marcaba era este:  falló la orden Plymouth. mountall: disconected from plymouth del disco / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 no está listo o presente
<oscar_> guampa: intentare conectarla por cacle
<guampa> ok
<oscar_> guampa: listo, conectado por cable
<guampa> bueno, fijate si tenes el comando pastebinit
<guampa> escribi pastebinit
<oscar_> guampa: no, lo instalo?
<guampa> si
<guampa> una vez que lo instales, corre "pastebinit < /var/log/messages" y pone aca el url que devuelve
<oscar_> ok
<oscar_> guampa: pastebinit  dice "incapaz de leer desde /var/log/messages" quiza puse mal algo
<oscar_> guampa: entre a ese directorio y ahi esta todo, no se porque dice eso
<guampa> oscar_: proba con sudo, aunque hasta donde se no lo necesitarias
<guampa> sudo pastebinit < /var/log/messages
<oscar_> guampa: dice lo mismo, incapaz de leer desde messages
<guampa> aver el directorio: sudo ls -l /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<oscar_> la carpeta messages no existe
<oscar_> guampa: solo esta el directorio log
<guampa> disculpa, es sudo ls -l /var/log | pastebinit
<idroj07> Tengo una memoria usb de 8gb particionada en 3. Una parte cifrada otra con un livecd de un OS y otra para guardar documentos. El caso es que en los pc's linux si me reconoce todas las partes al introducirlo. Pero en los windows solo me reconoce la del live cd. Ni la cifrada ni la de documentos. La de documentos y la del live cd tienen el mismo formato.FAT 32. La unica diferencia q veo es que con la app de "utilidad de discos" me dice
<idroj07> en la del OS (opciones de partición:Arrancable) y la otra nada. ¿Que hago para que se detecte la otra part. de Documentos??
<oscar_> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254919/
<guampa> oscar_: ok, aver el syslog entonces
<guampa> tail -n 300 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<oscar_> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254928/
<oscar_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dylan66> !ask oscar_
<kubot> oscar_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<oscar_> guampa: sigues aca?
<chilicuil> cual es tu problema oscar_, veo que has enviado algunos archivos, pero no se cual es tu problema original
<oscar_> guampa me estaba ayudando, pero lo vi salir, no se si sigue aca
<chilicuil> bueno, seguro se habra distraido con algo, no sera que te tenga mala fe oscar_ ;)
<guampa> oscar_: aca estoy
<guampa> se me habia cortado la conexion y no me habia avivado
<guampa> estabamos con el paste de syslog
<oscar_> gracias a todos, seguire con guampa, que amablemente me a ayudado, agradesco a todos
<oscar_> guampa: si, gracias por regresar
<oscar_> chilicuil: gracias
<chilicuil> suerte con eso oscar_
<oscar_> kubot: gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<oscar_> guampa: ¿como lo ves?
<guampa> oscar_: no llegue a ver el paste
<guampa> ponelo de nuebo
<guampa> *nuevo
<oscar_> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254928/
<oscar_> el problema es que no puedo acceder a mi usuario por el acceso grafico [ mountall: falló la orden Plymouth. mountall: disconected from plymouth del disco / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 no está listo o presente.]
<guampa> oscar_: no veo nada que tenga que ver con tu problema en syslog, al menos en esas lineas
<oscar_> guampa: sera algun problema con la configuración dañada de crypttab ?
<oscar_> guampa: que otra cosa podria mostrar el error?
<guampa> oscar_: mira puede ser, la verdad no tengo idea del tema porque no lo he usado, por eso queria ver si habia mensajes mas descriptivos en el log (puede haberlos todavia)
<guampa> por lo que mire por ahi, si, puede ser algun problema en crypttab y tendria que ver como es ese sistema para poder diagnosticar mas
<oscar_> guama: mi usuario esta encriptado, afortunadamente por la terminal ya pudimos acceder, la cosa es que debe haber alguna configuración dañada y no permite elacceso a la parte codificada via grafica, ¿entoences le pregunto a alguien mas?
<oscar_> *guampa perdon
<guampa> a mi entender
<guampa> hay un area encriptada que no puede montar, que es /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<guampa> eso es lo que te causa problemas, lo que no entiendo es, si es la unica area que no esta pudiendo acceder, cual es su falla, y porque afecta a tu sesion grafica dado que hasta donde se plymouth es solo el splash de booteo
<guampa> es decir que no influye en la sesion grafica
<guampa> pero claro que plantea el problema por si alguien mas puede aportar
<oscar_> asi es, por el acceso grafico de usuarios no puede entrar, creo que se daño algun archivo de configuracion
<oscar_> alguien mas sabe de esto?
<oscar_> creo que no, bueno gracias a todos, seguire buscando
<oscar_> guampa: gracias por tu ayuda
<guampa> por nada oscar_, cualquier cosa volve despues a ver si tenes mas suerte
<oscar_> gracias
<wilo> buenas noches
<wilo> comunidad
<wilo> quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion del driver nvidia
<wilo> mi tarjeta es una nvidia geforce zogis gt 9400
<wilo> y he tratado de instalarla normalmente
<wilo> pero el blender no me reconoce
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-02
<oscar_> wilo: creo que el sistema debe reconocer la tarjeta grafica antes que blender
<Pierrot> muy buenas noches gente
<chilicuil> buenas noches Pierrot o/
<Pierrot> como estas chilicuil
<chilicuil> bien Pierrot, como va el dia por alla?
<Pierrot> :D pues tranquilo
<chilicuil> que bueno Pierrot
<Pierrot> :D
<Pierrot> si mano
<chilicuil> anda quieto el canal, ya quisieran los de #ubuntu
<Spartako> No he podido hacer una imagen .iso de un disco que cuando lo inserto se despliega como si se montara dos veces ... http://www.imaginado.net/di-43Q4.png Aqui la imagen
<Spartako> No he podido hacer una imagen .iso de un disco que cuando lo inserto se despliega como si se montara dos veces ... http://www.imaginado.net/di-43Q4.png Aqui la imagen
<Spartako> el chapo que pacho mi jefazo
<oscar_> guampa: hola amigo, estas por ahi?
<oscar_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<VITOVJ> hola
<VITOVJ> alguien por esta ?
<chilicuil> sip, hola VITOVJ o/
<VITOVJ> hola, de donde eres
<Spartako> Soy de ultratumba y no platiquen aqui esta prohibido
<Spartako> !Ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<chilicuil> hola VITOVJ de la ciudad de Mexico, y tu?
<Spartako> Si siguen parlando aqui vendra Rajoy y franco por ustedes vayan mejor a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<VITOVJ> entonces responde mi pregunta, como instalo el ultimo kernel en mi ubuntu 10.04 y no muero en el intento
<ubuntupc> buenas noches
<Spartako> eran buenas
<Spartako> Parece que ahora seran mejores   welcome ubuntupc
<ubuntupc> señor@s tengo un pequeño problema con el ubuntu 12.04 sera que me pueden colaborar?
<chilicuil> buenas noches ubuntupc , que problema tienes?
<ubuntupc> lo que pasa es que no logro conectarme por medio de wifi solo por cable UTP
<ubuntupc> aun que este detecte las demas redes a mi alcance
<chilicuil> te sale alguna clase de error?, o solo no se conecta?
<ubuntupc> cuando selecciono la red de mi hogar se me dice que la conexion esta establecida pero no logro ingresar a la red
<chilicuil> has vericado la contraseña ubuntupc ?
<chilicuil> verificado*
<ubuntupc> claro
<chilicuil> mmm, ok, cuando tu conexion esta establecida, eres capaz de hacer $ ping 8.8.8.8 y que responda favorablemente?
<ubuntupc> dame un minuto he intento dejare la sala unos nimutos
<chilicuil> ok, suerte
<ubuntupc> ping 8.8.8.8
<ubuntupc> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ubuntupc> ese fue el resultado y se quedo parado alli hasta que de nuevo conecte el cable de red
<chilicuil> perdon, cual fue, ubuntupc ?, se corto mi conexion momentaneamente
<ubuntupc> el resultado fue esto: ping 8.8.8.8
<ubuntupc> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ubuntupc> pero se quedo parado hasta que conecte el cable de red y comenzo a dar ping
<ubuntupc> bueno arrojar resultados
<chilicuil> ubuntupc: gracias.., bueno, ahora me gustaria que te conectaras inalambricamente, y luego que escribieras $ ifconfig -a
<ubuntupc> ok
<ubuntupc_> listo
<ubuntupc_> chilicuil
<ubuntupc_> le muestro el resultado?
<chilicuil> si ubuntupc_
<ubuntupc_> ifconfig -a
<ubuntupc_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 64:31:50:9c:3c:58
<ubuntupc_>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<ubuntupc_>           Paquetes RX:6154 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ubuntupc_>           Paquetes TX:5789 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:4
<ubuntupc_>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<ubuntupc_> ?
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: para pegar mucho texto utiliza pastebin.com
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chilicuil> los robots reaccionan automaticamente cuando alguien intenta inundar el cnaal con mensajes
<ubuntupc_> ok no sabia
<chilicuil> esta bien, eso deberia estar en el titulo o algo
<ubuntupc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255329/
<ubuntupc_> alli esta
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: te costaria trabajo conectarte a este canal desde otra computadora?, necesitaremos hacer otro par de pruebas por lo menos
<ubuntupc_> si la verdad si solo tengo esta en casa
<chilicuil> ok, bueno como no tienes otra te pedire que ahora vuelvas a conectarte con la inalambrica, y esta vez hagas $ route y tambien haz $ iwconfig wlan0
<ubuntupc_> ok
<ubuntupc_> ya lo intento
<chilicuil> la salida no olvides de ponerla en paste.ubuntu.com ubuntupc_
<ubuntupc_> ok
<ubuntupc_> (y)
<ubuntupc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255339/
<ubuntupc_> ese es el resultado
<ubuntupc_> ya pudo ver el resultado?
<ubuntupc_> chilicuil?
<chilicuil> lo veo, ubuntupc_ =)
<ubuntupc_> ok
<chilicuil> ahorita, sin conectarte inalambricamente, podrias hacer $ route , $ iwconfig y $ ifconfig -a
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: la red "FAMILIA RAMOS" y el cable son del mismo router, ubuntupc_ ?
<ubuntupc_> familia ramos es el nombre de la red wifi
<ubuntupc_> y el cable esta conectado a un puerto del router
<ubuntupc_> pero uno diferente ya que el que llega al router es el que le da la señal y este  que es el que le conecto
<chilicuil> ok, ubuntupc_ podrias correr  $ route , $ iwconfig y $ ifconfig -a sin desconectarte del cable?
<ubuntupc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255346/
<ubuntupc_> ah ok
<ubuntupc_> ya lo intento
<ubuntupc_> este es el resultado sin conectarme del cable
<ubuntupc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255350/
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: tenemos fallas de comunicacion, te habia dicho que corrieras esos comandos sin desconectarte del cable
<chilicuil> es decir, como estas ahorita
<ubuntupc_> como estoy ahora es conectado al cable
<ubuntupc_> si lo desconecto se conecta a la red inalambrica y esta no tiene internet por ese motivo me desconecto de IRC
<ubuntupc_> lo intento de nuevo sin el cable conectado a la red inalambrica
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: un momento
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: quiero que corras esos comandos como estas ahora, no muevas nada, no quites el cable
<chilicuil> no te conectes a la red inalambrica
<chilicuil> como estar ahora mismo
<ubuntupc_> ok
<ubuntupc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255360/
<ubuntupc_> ese es el resultado
<chilicuil> gracias
<chilicuil> que raro, estas conectada a las 2 al mismo tiempo
<chilicuil> mmm, se me ocurre que podrias probar deshabilitando temporalmente la interfaz eth0 desde NetworkManager.., para ver si asi, wlan0 puede tomar el control
<ubuntupc_> y como puedo hacer eso?
<ubuntupc_> pero si aca me dices cuando retiro el cable que la conexion cableada fallo o algo asi
<chilicuil> si ubuntupc_ pero tal vez, la inalambrica aun asi no pueda hacerse del control de la red.., NetworkManager no es el mejor programa para manejar la red en mi opinion
<ubuntupc_> y como puedo solucionarlo? si tiene solucion?
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: hay varias cosas que se pueden hacer.., aunque no todas son realmente faciles de probar..,
<chilicuil> ubuntupc_: siempre has tenido ese problema?
<chilicuil> o es algo que solo pasa con la red de tu casa?
<ubuntupc_> y entoces? la verdad instalando el ubuntu en maquinas virtuales no
<ubuntupc_> el problema es ahora que lo instale en la maquina
<ubuntupc_> la verdad no he probado en otras redes
<ubuntupc_> aun
<chilicuil> mmm, deberias probar.., es un escenario un poco raro el que se ve.., te explico un poco
<ubuntupc_> ok
<ubuntupc_> pero la verdad en estos momentos no puedo por que la red a la que podria conectarme esta apagada
<ubuntupc_> si lo intentaria el dia de mañana
<chilicuil> cuando desconectas tu cable de red, ubuntu se conecta a tu red inalambrica.., es decir intermcambia algunos datos cifrados.., esa fase se completa correctamente
<chilicuil> una vez conectada, ubuntu pide una direccion ip
<chilicuil> tu router se la da
<chilicuil> esa fase tambien termina bien
<chilicuil> sin embargo cuando intentas conectarte a otra ip, que no sea la de tu computadora o la de router, tu ruteador simplemente no lo hace.., es decir, podria ser que igual el problema esta en que tu router bloquea las conexiones cuando estas vienen de un equipo conectado inalambricamente.., o que.., algun conflicto con NetworkManager este causando que tu computadora no pueda enviar esas peticiones a tu router.., lo cual seria sumamente raro, pero
<chilicuil> asi pues.., para estar seguro que el problema esta en tu equipo, te sugiero que pruebes conectarte a otro router inalambricamente y pruebes si funciona la red
<chilicuil> si lo hace.., estara claro que es tu router.., si no.., entonces al menos sabras que es Ubuntu, y mas especificamente NetworkManager el que intenta volvernos locos
<ubuntupc_> ok entonces mañana me conecto a otra red y le comento como me fue espero encontrarlo por aca y de ante mano agradecerle por toda su ayuda y paciencia brindada
<ubuntupc_> que tenga buena noche o dia respectivamente
<Tiffon> nas
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<GridCube> \o
<dominuskernel> hola a todos
<dominuskernel> disculpen tengo un problemilla con el openoffice
<dominuskernel> ¿alquien me puede ayudar?
<dominuskernel> digo con el libreoffice
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien me puede ayudar a solusionar un problema con el libreoffice?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<guampa> no busquen asistente personal, hagan la pregunta al canal en forma directa
<dominuskernel> a vale
<dominuskernel> resulta que en libreoffice a la hora de seleccionar el texto la mayoria de las veces se me va lo seleccionado.
<guampa> dominuskernel: puede que sea este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051121
<guampa> parece bastante reciente
<dominuskernel> quiere decir que voy a intentar seleccionar un texto para copiar, pegar o lo que sea y antes de poder seleccionar el texto completo se me deselecciona lo anteriormente seleccionado impidiendo que seleccione todo el texto. Es un incordio.
<guampa> si, esa es la descripcion exacta del bug que mencione
<guampa> incluyendo lo de que es un incordio
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> y tengo como dice aquel
<dominuskernel> el ubuntu 12.10
<guampa> que version de libreoffice tenes?
<dominuskernel> te digo ahora
<dominuskernel> Versión 3.6.1.2 (ID de compilación: 360m1(Build:2)) Esta es mi versión
<guampa> la misma del reporte de bug
<dominuskernel> valla
<guampa> yo concluiria que tenes ese problema
<guampa> podes probar bajando de version para ver si en una anterior no esta ese problema, hasta tanto se solucione
<dominuskernel> explican de que la chapuza que uno puede hacer es con el shift y cliqueando hasta donde quieres seleccionar
<guampa> eso puede funcionar
<dominuskernel> que bueno puedo ir tirando mientras hasta que arreglen el problema
<dominuskernel> si funciona
<dominuskernel> lo acabo de comprobar
<guampa> dominuskernel: ademas, para contribuir a que el bug llegue cuanto antes a los desarrolladores y lo arreglen, podes sumar tu caso al reporte de bug
<dominuskernel> si por supuesto
<dominuskernel> ¿desde esa página que me pusistes?
<guampa> si
<dominuskernel> ok
<guampa> fijate que abajo de todo dice que para postear un comentario tenes que loguearte, puede que tengas que registrarte como usuario antes
<guampa> !bug dominuskernel
<kubot> dominuskernel: ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<dominuskernel> estoy reportando directamente a launchpad tengo cuenta alli
<dominuskernel> ahora te digo
<guampa> bien :)
<dominuskernel> espero emplear un buen ingles
<dominuskernel> estoy ahora mismo prosperando
<guampa> jajaja, bueno hace lo mejor que puedas
<dominuskernel> ya esta
<dominuskernel> espero que se entienda
<dominuskernel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051121?comments=all
<GridCube> :) se entiende, pero es "same" no "some" :D
<dominuskernel> lol
<guampa> se entiende, inclui siempre que puedas la version de ubuntu, del programa que falla y que entorno grafico usas
<dominuskernel> pero ya no  lo puedo editar
<dominuskernel> lo añadire
<dominuskernel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051121
<dominuskernel> me imagino que lo que puse anteriormente
<dominuskernel> ya no lo vereis
<dominuskernel> y volvi a poner ese post corregido y completo
<dominuskernel> ¿creo que ya esta perfecto ¿n?
<dominuskernel> espero que lo solucionen en un futuro
<guampa> esta muy bien, seguramente lo van a solucionar rapido
<guampa> parece ser algo bastante molesto
<dominuskernel> si lo es
<dominuskernel> esta mañana no paraba de pegarle golpes a la mesa :)
<guampa> :P
<razieliyo> Exio4?
<razieliyo> estas?
<Jonathan19> hola, es normal que redimensionar una particion dure mas de 1 hora?
<buenaventura> es posible
<Jonathan19> es una ext3 de 50gb que estoy  dejando en 18gb
<buenaventura> ten un poco más de paciencia, si lo cancelas puedes dañar la partición
<Jonathan19> ya termino de redimesionarse
<Jonathan19> gracias
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> de nada
<buenaventura> redimensionar una partición con datos siempre es un riesgo, tenlo en cuenta
<buenaventura> y haz respaldos si contienen información delicada
<Jonathan19> no quiero imaginarme cuanto durara redimensionar la otra particion de 220gb
<Jonathan19> fue mas rapido... otra duda el espacio libre quedo como separado tiene algo que ver o lo puedo dividir como quiera?
<buenaventura> qué quieres hacer?
<Jonathan19> quedaron 2 espacios libres uno de 32gb y uno de 20gb
<buenaventura> ajá
<Jonathan19> quiero de alli sacar 2 particiones una de 15gb y la otra con el resto
<buenaventura> pero los tienes separados esos espacios
<Jonathan19> si
<buenaventura> no hay nada que hacer, salvo que uses lvm
<buenaventura> esos espacios están separados físicamente
<Jonathan19> es imposible unirlos?
<buenaventura> pasa el detalle de tu tabla de particiones
<buenaventura> haz un snapshot de cómo te muestra las particiones el gparted
<buenaventura> así vemos
<Jonathan19> no estoy con gparted
<buenaventura> lo que uses
<Jonathan19> estoy con el livecd de ubuntu
<buenaventura> tienes gparted allí
<buenaventura> cómo estás redimensionando las particiones?
<Jonathan19> le di para instalar el sistema
<GridCube> Jonathan19, apreta prnt-scrn, o imp pant o lo que sea para tomar un screenshot de tu escritorio
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<buenaventura> Jonathan19: si estás instalando, entonces espera a terminar y luego vez qué haces
<buenaventura> ves*
<Jonathan19> ya que pondre el root en la particion de 20gb aunque me parece desperdicio
<Monkey_> \o
<GridCube> o/
<Exio4> \o/
<GridCube> /O\
<buenaventura> /o/
<Monkey_> cuantos saludos \o/
<Guest25816> alguien
<Guest25816> donde hay mas canales?
<chilicuil> has /list y veras mas
<GridCube> D:
<Guest25816> gracias soy nuevo en esto. gracias
<GridCube> Guest25816, estas usando xchat?
<Guest25816> si xchat gnome
<Guest25816> estoy en ubuntu
<GridCube> Guest63099, anda a al menu>servidor>lista de canales
<atl> Donde encuentro las descargas de la beta 2 de xubuntu?
<atl> 12.10
<GridCube> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Costeelation> holaa
<GridCube> hola
<bitche> En ubuntu 12.04 no estan disponibles los applets de lmsensors para poder apagar la compu por temperatura , solo estan disponibles los de psensors y estos applets no pueden hacer eso, alguna idea?
<bitche> Para ubuntu 12.04 se conoce algun comando para poder apagar la compu mediante la consola?
<guampa> sudo halt
<bitche> un comando para apagarla por registro de temperatura
<guampa> hm, eso tal vez lo podrias escriptar
<guampa> o ayudarte de algun programa como collectd
<bitche> collectd tiene gui?
<guampa> collectd es el collect daemon, es un daemon
<guampa> no tiene gui
<bitche> bien instalo el daemon y para programar un apagado de la compu  a una temperatura que parametros pongo en la consola?
<guampa> tendrias que consultar la documentacion, lo que tenes que hacer es usar el modulo sensors de collectd para monitorear los datos de temperatura
<guampa> y luego collectd tiene una caracteristica que te permite hacer cosas cuando algun valor que vos elijas supere un umbral
<luisjaime> mimecar:  buenas tardes, te comento que quedó solucionado el problema del python2.6 con el cambio de los enlaces, agradezco tu colaboración.
<mimecar> luisjaime: ok, la próxima vez instala cosas de los repositorios
<mimecar> y no trabajes igual que si estuvieras en windows
<luisjaime> agradezco tu sugerencia y estaré más atento a ello. Gracias
<bitche> Guampa, lo de collectd daemond  lo veo complejo y lioso de hacer funcionar no hay otra cosa mas accesible para los profanos en informatica ?
<guampa> un script
<bitche> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/01/collectd-linux-system-statistics.html
<bitche> una vez le instale un script a ubuntu que funcionaba bien pero al actualizar a una nueva version de ubuntu por tal script se me rompio el sistema
<guampa> un script para apagar por temperatura te rompio el sistema?
<bitche> un archivo script  instalado en urs/bin
<bitche> guampa , he encontrado uno que es para ubuntu http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<guampa> bitche: ese programa es de windows
<bitche> si se llama ubuntu-cpu-thermometer como es posible?
<guampa> cualquiera puede hacer un programa y llamarlo como quiera
<guampa> asi es como es posible
<bitche> pues vaya globo sonda que me ha colado ese programita
<bitche> podria haberlo llamado de otra manera
<guampa> bitche: en sistemas linux tenes que usar el paquete lm-sensors para acceder a los sensores
<guampa> luego con el programa "sensors" podes ver los valores de temperatura
<guampa> si queres automatizar algo en base a esos valores, tenes que hacer un script
<guampa> o usar algo como el mencionado collectd
<bitche> tengo psensors instalado y por tanto tambien lmsensors pero no se como inventar o realizar ese script
<guampa> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe, yo te ayudo a hacerlo
<ubuntupc> buenas tardes
<ubuntupc> alguien que me pueda colaborar con un inconveniente en el ubuntu 12.04
<dylan66> !ask ubuntupc
<kubot> ubuntupc: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ubuntupc> lo que pasa es que no puedo conectarme por medio del wifi
<ubuntupc> me dice que la conexion fue establecida pero no logro entrar a la internet
<dylan66> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<ubuntupc> buenas tarde, tengo problemas para conectarme a mi red wifi con ubuntu 12.04  tengo una Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<ubuntupc> nadie que me pueda colaborar con esto?
<mimecar> ubuntupc: has leído lo que te han puesto?
<Costeelation> holas
<Costeelation> chicos alguno se sabe el servidor ftp para descar ubuntu?
<mimecar> Costeelation: descarga por torrent
<Costeelation> no hay ftp?
<ubuntupc> si no me han dicho nada
<ubuntupc> :(
<mimecar> [23:37]	dylan66	tienes el sistema actualizado?
<ubuntupc> mimecar hablas conmigo?
<mimecar> si
<ubuntupc> si claro
<ubuntupc> si lo tengo actualizado
<mimecar> entonces contesta y no digas que nadie te ayuda
<mimecar> la red wifi es tuya?
<ubuntupc> si claro
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu 12.04?
<ubuntupc> la verdad no, como o donde puedo mirar eso?
<mimecar> modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> en google
<Noah> con que programa en ubuntu se puede coger wifi de otros, alguien lo sabe ?
<mimecar> Noah: el gestor de redes de gnome te permite conectarte a una red wifi
<Costeelation> creo que está buscando otra cosa :3
<mimecar> para otras cosas a buscarse la vida con google
<Noah> jajaja lo suponia grax de todas formas xD
<Costeelation> Noah: usa aircrack ... fin :)
<Noah> jeje grax
<Costeelation> ya encontre el servidor ftp :) « cdimage.ubuntu.com » por si alguien algun dia lo necesite
<mimecar> Costeelation: es mejor que uses el torrent
<Costeelation> por consola no bajan torrents :/
<mimecar> seguro?
<Costeelation> nop
<Costeelation> no se con q programa bajar que es distinto :p
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=cliente+bittorrent+consola
<Loadmasther> hola alguien por ahí ?
<m0rf3o> El microfono no me funciona, los audifonos si pero no el microfono
<m0rf3o> Alguien me puede hechar la mano en eso?
<fzeta> m0rf3o: (alsamixer) échale un vistazo a ver.
<m0rf3o> fzeta: ya lo travesie bastante y no me funciono nada de lo que hice
<askhl_> m0rf3o, estás usando el Grabador de sonido?  Es posible elegir diferentes entradas y ver si hay una respuesta cuando grabando
<m0rf3o> askhl_: kubuntu adonde tiene el grabador de sonido?, o lo tengo que instalar?
<askhl_> m0rf3o, probablemente no tiene, y no sé que usa KDE.  Puedes instalarlo si no te jodan todos los programas de GNOME
<m0rf3o> estoy probando con skype porque el audio si funciona bien
<askhl_> se llama gnome-sound-recorder
<askhl_> m0rf3o, en skype hay que seleccionar un tipo de entrada también.  ¿Lo has hecho?
<askhl_> hay un menú en algún lugar
<m0rf3o> si, he probado varios pero ninguno me funciona
<m0rf3o> askhl_: que es pulseaudio?, y como entro a su configuracion?, porque al parecer skype eso me identifica
<askhl_> No sé mucho... puedes experimentar con un programa muy fácil como el grabador (skype me parece más complicado).  Cuando funciona el otro programa puedes arreglar skype
<m0rf3o> instale un programa para grabar audio pero tambien es complicado, intentare instalar gnome-sound-recorder
<askhl_> Por desgracio no conozco a ningún programa para recordar sonido KDE (aunque probablemente existen muchos)
<m0rf3o> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete gnome-sound-recorder
<m0rf3o> askhl_:
<cheli> yo tampoco conozco ningún programa para recordar sonido, de hecho no conozco ningún programa con memoria
<cheli> :D
<cheli> pulseaudio es un servidor de sonido
<cheli> ubuntu te debería haber dejado el sonido funcionando
<cheli> lo único que deberías tocar es el mezclador
<askhl_> instala gnome-media
<askhl_> el paquete que contiene el grabador de sonido de GNOME
<askhl_> (si quieres probarlo.  No digo que es el mejor programa, pero me parece más fácil para probar las entradas de sonido y estas cosas)
<m0rf3o> cheli: askhl_ instale el control de volumen de pulseaudio y funciona, segun me dijeron, aun estoy haciendo unas pruebas por eso que me pudieron haber dicho que si cuando no funcionaba solo para que ya no molestara XD
<askhl_> cheli, de acuerdo.  Todo debería funcionar en Ubuntu sin tocar nada.  Pero no sé que haga skype
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-03
<Ariana> buenas noches
<Ariana> alguen sabria desirme un programa para descargar musica de youtube en xubuntu
<Ariana> 12.04
<SteveAoki> hola
<NipSarm> Hola a todos
<NipSarm> misteriosamente me quedé sin espacio en home, mientras imprimía unas imagenes
<NipSarm> a alguien le ha pasado? :/
<chilicuil> hol NipSarm
<chilicuil> si, a mi, aunque no mientras imprimia, la solucion fue borrar los archivos de papeleria o borrar el cache de firefox para liberar un poco de espacio
<chilicuil> claro, despues como solucion final solo quedo movier archivos a otros discos duros
<NipSarm> hola chili :D gracias por la ayuda
<NipSarm> pues mientras imprimia, aparecian en mi carpeta personal archivos sin extension
<NipSarm> y el espacio se iba agotando poco a poco, de la nada iba bajando D:
<NipSarm> hasta que llegó a cero
<NipSarm> :/ esos archivos no pesaban mucho, apenas KBs, los borré, moví unos videos y tenia 450MB libres
<NipSarm> y se fueron agotando tambien, hasta ahora que me quedan 55 D:
<chilicuil> wow
<chilicuil> estas imprimiendo muchas cosas?
<NipSarm> apenas unas 10 hojas con imágenes, lo unico que tenia abierto era el programa HPLIP
<NipSarm> y no sé a dónde se fueron esos megas T.T
<chilicuil> mmm
<NipSarm> Ya no pienso usar ese programa xD
<NipSarm> no me explico qué pudo pasar :|
<NipSarm> cómo libero espacio de firefox? :S
<chilicuil> ni idea, pero si quieres encontrar que archivos te estan ocupando espacio puedes correr: $  du -a $HOME | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<chilicuil> en Herramientas->limpiar historial
<NipSarm> chili tu que sistema usas?
<chilicuil> NipSarm: ubuntu
<chilicuil> la ultima version estable, ubuntu 12.04
<NipSarm> Tengo un archivo daemon.log  de 1.6GiB , es normal?? o.o
<chilicuil> mmm, si, los logs pueden consumir ese espacio.., pero igual si nunca lo lees, borralo
<NipSarm> se me colgó :|
<NipSarm> ahora que borré el archivo no hay aumento de espacio :s
<NipSarm> lo borré como superusuario, eso afecta?
<chilicuil> nop
<NipSarm> entonces que pasó?? :S
<chilicuil> no se, probablemente fue otro programa
<NipSarm> digo, ya borré el archivo de 1.6GiB, debería aumentar el espacio libre, pero sigue igual :s  reinicio?
<chilicuil> ohh, ya entiendo.., bueno.., tienes las carpetas / y /home en la misma particion?
<chilicuil> ya viste que no se haya vuelto a crear?
<NipSarm> si, en la misma
<Tiffon> nas
<NipSarm> no, no se creó,
<NipSarm> hola Tiffon
<chilicuil> ok, entonces tal vez reiniciando o remontando verias el cambio
<NipSarm> ya regreso entonces ;)
<chilicuil> suerte
<Manolitico> helloo
<Solar755> hola estoy intentando configurar las placas de red en ubuntu server ¿como aga para poner una por defecto en el archivo interfaces porque conecta a cualquiera?
<guampa> no entiendo lo de que conecta a cualquiera
<guampa> Solar755: podrias explicar?
<Solar755> si
<Solar755> en el archivo /etc/network/interfaces configuras las placas auto eth1 iface eth1 etc, yo configuro 4 y quiero configurar una por default
<Solar755> una que sea la conexion por default
<Solar755> me explico?
<guampa> ah, una ruta por defecto
<guampa> tendrias que usar la opcion gateway
<guampa> esa sera la ruta por defecto y saldra por la placa que conecte a la red del gateway
<juan22-solar775> perdon se me cayo la conexion alguien contesto lo de las placas
<guampa> juan22-solar775: tendrias que usar la opcion gateway en interfaces
<juan22-solar775> <guampa>:si todas tienen gateway
<guampa> juan22-solar775: como que todas tienen gateway
<guampa> todas tienen un gateway a 0.0.0.0 ?
<juan22-solar775> no tienen todas si respectivo gateway a su router
<juan22-solar775> gateway 192.168.1.1
<guampa> juan22-solar775: tendria que saber mas sobre tu setup, y que estas queriendo hacer
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<GridCube> \o
<luisjaime> Buen día para todos.  Necesito ayuda con postgres, olvidé la contraseña y necesito cambiarla para crear una nueva base de datos para moodle
<GridCube> buena suerte
<GridCube> nadie aca te va a ayudar a conseguir una clave que no conoces
<luisjaime> no necesito que me den la clave, necesito cambiarla como superusuario :)
<luisjaime> pero no conozco bien el proceso, si alguno lo conoce, se le agradece
<luisjaime>  bueno, ya encontré la solución gracias de todos modos...
<euclydex> buenas
<txema> Hola como configuro la resolucion de pantalla de kubuntu en base a que la resolucion max disponible es 1600x1200, y mi pantalla es full HD (1920x1080)
<txema> #kubuntu-es
<txema> ya se por que linux en veintipico de años sigue siendo una mierda de OS
<guampa> me alegro que te ilumines, pero eso no es tema en este canal
<txema> ah ahi si hablan, pero cual soporte que se nesecite ni un pito
<guampa> yo no se solucionar tu problema
<guampa> si no te hubiera ayudado
<GridCube> XD
<euclydex> menudo troll el txema este
<euclydex> que se lea la ayuda el ubuntu y exija menos
<Txema> hay alguna forma de solucionar el problema de las resoluciones en este OS?
<Txema> soy usuaruiio de ati y sencillamente no puedo poner la resolucion de full HDç
<guampa> Txema: da todos los detalles que puedas, y luego espera a ver si tenes suerte y alguien te ayuda
<AlexLikeRock> mmm nadie contesta. bueno empieza a leer mientras q alguien q sepa te ayude   http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/graficas-ati
<Txema> que puedo decir uso un monitor FullHD el lio es que la mayor resolucion que pone es 1600x1200, he intentado poner a la fuerza la mencionada resolucion y nada no ha funcionado
<Txema> uso del driver privativo el primero de la lista por que el segundo ni lo descarga
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> he instalado ubuntu en dos computadoras
<Zentaur> 12.04 lts y al transferir datos por samba van lentiiisimos
<Zentaur> hablo de copiar 1 gb en 2 horas como en el paleolitico
<AlexLikeRock> entre esas 2 o  o con otras con windows ?
<Zentaur> entre esas 2 y tambien con un mac
<SergioMeneses> Zentaur, son conexiones punto a punto o por una red externa?
<Zentaur> pero ahora mismo estoycon as ubuntus. no uso guindous
<Zentaur> punto a punto creo. Lamisma lan. mismo router
<Zentaur> antes tenía suse y no me pasaba
<Txema> tengo un comando aticonfig pero me dice que screen 0 no existe? O.o
<SergioMeneses> Zentaur, usualmente los problemas de la velocidad de transferencia tienen que ver es con la red
<SergioMeneses> no con el samba
<SergioMeneses> te recomiendo revisar el enrutador
<Zentaur> el enrutador esta descartado ya que es la misma configuracion que tenia con suse.
<Zentaur> na ha cambiado nada
<Zentaur> AlexLikeRock, eso es una opinion muy subetiva
<Zentaur> a mi en general megusta mas ubuntu que suse y fedora.
<Zentaur> reconozco que debian va muy bien pero no es para profanos como yo
<SergioMeneses> Zentaur, haz esto
<SergioMeneses> en el archivo de configuracion del samba
<SergioMeneses> copia estas lineas al final
<SergioMeneses> http://pastebin.com/AjxpKRKL
<SergioMeneses> estan alli
<SergioMeneses> luego reinicias samba
<SergioMeneses> sudo service samba restart
<SergioMeneses> smb
<SergioMeneses> sudo service smb restart
<SergioMeneses> y nos comentas
<Zentaur> me lo copio y pruebo en otro momento
<Zentaur> ahora voy a solucionar copiando con el pendrive fffffff
<Zentaur> gracias SergioMeneses
<Zentaur> y tdos
<joaquin> hola que tal?
<joaquin> exste un modulo para hacer evaluaciones?
<chilicuil> evaluaciones de que tipo joaquin ?
<joaquin> tipo hoja de excel
<chilicuil> evaluaciones de alumnos?
<joaquin> sip
<chilicuil> joaquin: ya veo.., bueno, como tal ubuntu no los provee, pero puedes buscar en el sitio de libre office por plantillas, o crearlo, la aplicacion tipo excel en ubuntu se llama 'calc'.., tambien, si quieres algo mas profesional puedes usar http://schooltool.org/index.html.es
<joaquin> gracias
<joaquin> chilicuil++
<chilicuil> si tienes algun problema con cualquier de esas soluciones, solo pregunta y te hechamos la mano, que bueno que en tu escuela usen ubuntu
<AlbertJB> saludos, tengo un problema a ver si pueden ayudarme, resulta que instalé el libreoffice 3.6 y quiero volver a la versión estable de ubuntu
<AlbertJB> que es la 3.5 o 3.4
<AlbertJB> alguna sugerencia porfavor
<buenaventura> cómo instalaste la versión 3.6 AlbertJB ? usando un ppa?
<AlbertJB> si
<AlbertJB> pero este ppa no mola
<buenaventura> ok, elimina la aplicación, elimina el ppa e instala desde los repositorios oficiales
<AlbertJB> o sea que quiero volver a la version estable que viene con ubuntu 12.04
<AlbertJB> no sé hacer lo primero
<buenaventura> apt-get remove
<buenaventura> y le indicas la aplicación
<AlbertJB> es que
<AlbertJB> en el centro de software de ubuntu me sale como instalado libreoffice
<buenaventura> desinstálalo
<AlbertJB> ok
<buenaventura> desde el centro de software, o desde donde prefieras
<buenaventura> luego elimina el ppa
<buenaventura> y luego instala desde el centro de software
<AlbertJB> ok gracias buenaventura
<AlbertJB> probaré y a ver qué
<cousteau> AlbertJB, personalmente he probado el 3.6 y me gusta más
<cousteau> arregla algunos bugs
<AlbertJB> sí a mi también
<AlbertJB> lo que pasa es que quiero instalar la lengua francesa
<AlbertJB> y  no hay manera
<cousteau> pero si quieres volver, ppa-purge te puede ayudar
<cousteau> te quitará el ppa y te reinstalará la versión antigua de sus paquetes
<AlbertJB> glups
<AlbertJB> haberlo sabido antes
<AlbertJB> pues no sé qué hacer
<AlbertJB> ahgora con el catfish he buscado libreoffice y me sale monton de archivos
<AlbertJB> una vez desinstalado
<AlbertJB> en /usr/lib
<AlbertJB> habrá guardado las configs
<AlbertJB> cousteau, cómo lo tienes instalado libreoffice 3.6?
<cousteau> añadí un ppa
<AlbertJB> ok
<AlbertJB> igual que yo
<cousteau> creo que éste:  https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<AlbertJB> pero si quisieras instalar una lengua
<AlbertJB> si el mismo
<AlbertJB> no es trivial
<cousteau> "lengua" te refieres a idioma de la interfaz, o del revisor ortográfico?
<AlbertJB> revisor
<cousteau> vale, eso no se instala con libreoffice sino como un paquete aparte
<cousteau> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Language_localization.2C_spell_checking.2C_dictionary.2C_hyphenation.2C_thesaurus.2C_and_help
<cousteau> ahí hasta te dice para francés  :)
<cousteau> necesitas los paquetes que no ponen "libreoffice"
<cousteau> de hecho creo que con myspell-fr te vale
<AlbertJB> he estado investigando : http://www.noobslab.com/2012/09/install-libreoffice-361-in-ubuntu.html
<AlbertJB> parece que da problemas a gente
<AlbertJB> pero voy a ver lo que me comentas
<AlbertJB> it's install 3.6.0!
<AlbertJB> 3.6.1 is instaled only 12.10!
<AlbertJB> gracias cousteau  ha funcionado
<AlbertJB> saludos
<AlbertJB> ;)
<julian> como instao playonlinux?
<Lago> julian desde en centro de software en el cuadro de busqueda escribes plaonlinux y tienes la opcion de instalarlo
<Lago> o bien desde synaptic
<julian> si pero no me lo habilita, es como un nboton muerto
<mimecar> julian: ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<julian> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<julian> si, solo me esta pidien 5 de hoy
<mimecar> abre una consola e instala con sudo apt-get install nombrepaquete
<mimecar> si salen errores, ponlos en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<julian> si, lo se, ahora estoy en ello
<Lago> desde un terminal  -sudo apt-get update-  -sudo apt-get upgrade- y -sudo apt-get install plauonlinux
<julian> me dice que no encuentra 7z
<Lago> que version tienes de ubuntu?
<mimecar> 7zip me parece que lo deberías tener
<julian> lo instalo desde centro de soft
<mimecar> julian: has añadido repositorios externos (PPA) ?
<julian> no lo se
<julian> quizas yo sea un desastre
<julian> tampoco me desja desde el centro de soft...
<mimecar> pon en pastebin tu archivo sources.list
<julian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258961/
<mimecar> julian: tenías la 12.04?
<mimecar> tus repositorios no dicen eso
<julian> si mimecar
<GridCube> wuat? jaunty?
<mimecar> estas usando la 10.04
<mimecar> según tus repositorios
<julian> no se, la obtuve de actualizacion
<GridCube> es 10.04
<julian> espera, porque me parece que me equivoque
<julian> claro, ese es un disco que tengo viejo
<julian> guait
<julian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258982/
<julian> ahi esta
<mimecar> esa es la 11.04
<mimecar> tienes otro disco más :P ?
<julian> jajajajaja
<julian> espera
<julian> como hago para abrirla desde un terminal
<mimecar> el que
<Lago> julian en un terminal  -sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> Lago: gksudo
<mimecar> sudo no se usa con aplicaciones gráficas
<julian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258983/
<julian> esa?????
<Lago> ok
<mimecar> julian: cuantos discos tienes?
<mimecar> estas usando awn y wicd ?
<julian> son distintas instalaciones y no se como arreglarlas
<julian> wicd la instale pero no me sirve y awn no tengo idea de que es
<mimecar> en diferentes discos o todas en el mismo disco?
<julian> un poco y unn poco
<julian> ahora recuerdo, lo instale para darle mas vida a mi escritorio pero quise desinstalarlo y no supe como
<mimecar> no te pongas a instalar cosas a lo loco
<mimecar> awn debe estar en los repositorios normales
<julian> aja
<julian> pasa que por ahi me desespero
<julian> ja
<julian> discos dos particiones unas cuantas
<mimecar> instala el paquete p7zip y tendrás 7zip
<julian> sudo apt-get install P7ZIP?
<mimecar> minúsculas
<julian> ok
<julian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259001/
<mimecar> pon lo que te dice al instalar playonlinux
<julian> aqui?
<julian> PlayOnLinux no puede encontrar 7z (from P7ZIP full)
<julian> You should install it to use PlayOnLinux
<mimecar> no habrás puesto un repositorio externo para playonlinux verdad?
<julian> en el momento de istalar?
<mimecar> antes
<julian> http://xenodesystems.blogspot.com.ar/2012/08/instalar-y-configurar-playonlinux-en.html
<julian> de ahi saque como?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> estas usando un repositorio externo a ubuntu
<julian> aja, y ahora?
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si ubuntu tiene la versión de 7zip que quiere ese repositorio
<julian> no se puede desinstalar esos repositorios externos?
<mimecar> si quitas el repositorio de playonlinux no lo instalas
<julian> como hago eso?
<mimecar> no quieres poner el programa?
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar si ubuntu tiene el paquete  P7ZIP full
<julian> listo, donde busco eso.... mil perdones
<julian> lo encontre en synaptic
<GridCube> :)
<julian> status... instalando playonlinux.... Mil gracias mil perdones
<GridCube> :D no problem
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-04
<Monkey_> hola
<Monkey_> cual es el comando para abrir dmenu en dwm?
<Monkey_> perdon
<Monkey_> atajo de teclado
<cko09> Hola! tengo xubuntu 12 y con problemas en libc6 (eso creo =D) me aparece el siguiente error al ejecutar apt-get -f install (Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<cko09>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<cko09> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cko09> )??
<cko09> perdon por pegar asi -_----
<chilicuil> cko09: prueba eliminando el archivo /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<cko09> ok aver q pasa luego ejecuto sudo apt-get -f install?
<cko09> chilicuil, dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb (--unpack) ...Se encontraron errores al procesar:... /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb..E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).. =S
<cko09> No se escribió ningún informe «apport» porque ya se ha alcanzado el valor de «MaxReports»....
<cko09> y no lo instala.. lo bajo de nuevo el paquete
<chilicuil> ok, dame un segundo, voy a revisar si es un bug
<cko09> okas
<chilicuil> cko09: que es lo que estabas haciendo?, actualizando ubuntu?, instalando un programa?
<cko09> instale paquetes desde la web de pidgin skype, teamviewer y prey .. luego empezo una nueva actualizacion
<cko09> y no pude instalar mas programas
<cko09> no use los repositorios sino que descargue los paquetes de esas webs
<cko09> usando Gdebi
<gabriel__> Hola. Soy Gabriel de argentina y quisiera saber si alguien pudo conectar el dispositivo Jammate A-25 a ubuntu.
<cko09> tengo xubuntu no se si eso difiere en algo
<gabriel__> cko09 me estás preguntando a mi? Creo que es lo mismo para el caso.
<chilicuil> cko09: hola, podrias probar $ apt-get -f install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=0
<chilicuil> y despues intentar actualizar?, sudo apt-get upgrade
<cko09> a ver intentamos
<cko09> gabriel__,  estaba diciendole a chilicuil
<gabriel__> disculpá cko09
<cko09> no problem xD
<chilicuil> cko09: y no, no cambia el hecho que uses xubuntu =)
<cko09> :D
<cko09> si tengo la net del gobierno la desbloquee y le meti xubuntu... ubuntu no aguanta lamentablemente
<cko09> me sale
<cko09> varios errores con paquetes te pongo uno de ejemplo (dpkg: aviso: falta el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `libwebkitgtk-3.0-0', se supondrá que el paquete no tiene ningún fichero actualmente instalado.)
<chilicuil> gabriel__: respecto a tu pregunta, simsaudio no provee soporte para linux, ni lo hara en los proximos años, http://www.simsaudio.co.kr/sims_infrasonic/bbs/board.php?board=jamsupport&page=3&command=body&no=23 =(
<cko09> y despues sale el mismo error de siempre al final
<chilicuil> ok, igual puedes intentar correr upgrade?
<cko09> sale:  Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo... Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:... libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 está instalado... E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f....
<gabriel__> chilicuil es decir que es imposible hacerlo funcionar? No hay alguna forma casera?
<chilicuil> gabriel__: asi es, es imposible, a menos que seas programador de bajo nivel y sepas como hacer drivers para linux, igual podrias dejar un comentario en los foros del fabricante para que vea que hay interes en hacer funcionar sus dispositivos en linux
<gabriel__> gracias chilicuil. Trataré de hacer lo que decis.
<arp-> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<SinGrub>  Hola, llevo unas horas intentando recuperar el arranque de mi sistema y no encuentro solucion, alguien que sepa me podria ayudar ..
<Tiffon> nas
<ELETRONICO_HW> Buenos dias señores
<ELETRONICO_HW> Consulta : como hago para que al momento de entrar al ftp , vaya directo a el directorio X
<ELETRONICO_HW> no quiero que mi usuario mueva tenga acceso a otros directorios
<Tiffon> ELETRONICO_HW, si el usuario es de sistema al crear el usuario le puedes decir el directorio home adduser [--home DIR]
<ELETRONICO_HW> Tiffon yo soy root y agregue un usuario , adduser jaime
<Tiffon> por defecto el /home/jaime se coloca en ese directorio
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero se supone q yo lo quiero ahora limitar a solo entrar a 1 directorio
<ELETRONICO_HW> que es www
<ELETRONICO_HW> quiero q solo entre a /var/www
<Tiffon> hay que decir al adduser el directorio home y configurar el servicio ftp con chroot
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo q pasa q yo no tengo ftp en mi servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> entra por Sftp , si no me equivoco, es usando ssh pero con filezilla
<ELETRONICO_HW> me captas?
<Tiffon> proftpd por ejemplo tiene la directiva defaultroot
<Tiffon> se tendrian que mirar las directivas del sftp
<ELETRONICO_HW> Tiffon: podrias ayudar a como configurar sftp ¿
<Tiffon> la verdad es que no utilizo sftp, seria cuestion de buscar informacion, lo siento pero me marcho en un plis, :(
<ELETRONICO_HW> no problem, vaya con dios :)
<Tiffon> http://systemadmin.es/2009/05/openssh-con-chroot mira si eso te es de utilidad, nos vemos en otro momento ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> Thanks man
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<chilicuil> woo n__n, ubuntu is on air! =), http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/, 24 hrs de screencast de los lideres de ubuntu
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<chilicuil> buenos dias vitimiti \o@o
<vitimiti> buenas
<gabrielgf> buen dia. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar una ENUTV-2 de Encore en ubuntu?
<GridCube> buscaste en google?
<gabrielgf> <GridCube> Me preguntas a mi? Lógico que ya busque en google
<GridCube> ok
<catusay> hola #gabrielgf yo intenté hacerlo y tampoco lo logré
<gabrielgf> <catusay> yo probé con los pasos que indican en UbuntuPeronista (no se si conoces esa pagina) y tampoco. En realidad no ellos no tienen la capturadora como para probar así que sugieren algunos pasos
<GridCube> gabrielgf, me pasas el pastebin de lsusb?
<catusay> si anduvimos por los mismo lugares, lo que si cuando hago lsusb aparece
<catusay> pero no encuentro como hacerlo funcionar
<gabrielgf> concecto la capturadora y paso el lsusb
<buenaventura> mira dmesg también
<gabrielgf> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabrielgf> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp. Acer/HP Integrated Webcam [CN0314]
<buenaventura> !paste | gabrielgf
<kubot> gabrielgf: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> GridCube: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<GridCube> si
<buenaventura> GridCube, no hagas trabajar a kubot
<GridCube> !trabajo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'trabajo'.
<GridCube> nope kubot no trabaja, lo hace porque quiere
<buenaventura> por amor al arte?
<catusay> jaja
<gabrielgf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260063/
<GridCube> integrated webcam?
<GridCube> tenes una camara web?
<GridCube> o esa es la capturadora?
<buenaventura> y el dmesg?
<gabrielgf> ahí va el dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260067/
<gabrielgf> esa es la camara web de la notebook. Probe poniendo la capturadora en diferentes usb y da siempre el mismo lsusb
<GridCube> mmmhm si
<GridCube> no lo ve
<GridCube> probaste en otra maquina?
<gabrielgf> En otra máquina con linux probé pero no se si aparece en lsusb. Tampoco pude hacerla funcionar.
<GridCube> gabrielgf, yo antes de volverme loco me fijaria si da algun signo de vida en otra maquina
<GridCube> preferiblemente una con windows, que seguro tiene drivers para eso
<GridCube> si salta en una maquina con windows entonces ahi hay que ver
<GridCube> pero si no es porque es una cuestion de hard
<gabrielgf> En guindos la puedo hacer funcionar perfectamente.
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> :)
<gabrielgf> ja
<gabrielgf> Tengo que reiniciar el sistema por actualizaciones y hacerle de comer a mi señora. Hasta pronto y gracias por los intentos.
<Suzaku> buenos dias , necesito ayuda pero no se si este sea el lugar para preguntar
<buenaventura> pregunta y averígualo
<buenaventura> si es ot, pasa a ubuntu-es-cafe
<Suzaku> instale archlinux en otra particion, luego volvi a ubuntu y use update-grub, me dice que encontro arch en /dev/sdb4 pero no lo agrega al menu
<buenaventura> puedes agregar la entrada a mano
<buenaventura> creo que era en /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<buenaventura> o algo así
<buenaventura> Suzaku: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Multi_002dboot-manual-config
<Suzaku> ok voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona
<_Richie_> Hola
<_Richie_> quiero personalizar el mensaje de bienvenida que me sale al conectarme por ssh
<_Richie_> me pueden indicar por donde
<_Richie_> ubuntu es el servidor ssh
<misco> Buenas. Estoy actalizando un ubuntu que tenía el kernel del 10.10. En el gestor de actualizaciones ponía que no tiene soporte y me sugería pasar a la 11.04. Tenía instalada la "versión" x86, pero en la terminal de la actualización veo mucho "amd64"... ¿Es normal? (procesador amd sempron si40)
<tecno> misco consulta en la pagina de AMD o en google si tu cpu tiene soporte arquitectura x86_64
<misco> Gracias. Por lo visto sí (data width 64 bits). Me parecía raro que instalara i386 y me cambiara todo
<tecno> ok misco entonces podes instaalr ubuntu a 64 bits
<misco> Sólo tengo 2G de ram... ¿No es poco para esas versiones?
<Exio4> puedes evitar buscar en google o lo que sea haciendo un simple "grep lm /proc/cpuinfo"
<buenaventura> a ver misco, tienes instalado 32 o 64?
<Exio4> si sale en la linea flags el "lm" es que tu pc soporta 64bits
<buenaventura> qué te devuelve el comando arch?
<buenaventura> digo, tecno
<buenaventura> o misco, ya me perdí
<buenaventura> porque no es normal que una versión de 32 bits te actualice a una de 64 O_o
<misco> aclarado. (x86_64). Es que en los otros arch me daba i686 (en este no lo había mirado)
<GridCube> arch dice?
<buenaventura> perfecto, entonces tienes instalado 64
<misco> x86_64
<GridCube> tenes 64bits
<misco> Siempre he instalado versiones a 32. A ver si va mejor
<tecno> misco 2gb de ram een linux es mas q suficiente para 64 bits
<misco> ok. A ver que tal chuta, a ver si no peta en la actualización
<misco> gracias
<joseCO> una pregunta
<joseCO> que es el karma en launchpad
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<Itxshell> o/ vitimiti  buenas
<vitimiti> wenas
<root______> Buenas
<root______> ufff el soporte de este sistema operativo es barbaro :O
<guampa> ?
<buenaventura> ¬¬
<root______> llevo 2 dias intentando buscar ayuda por un error de resolucion que ni con xrandr he podido solucionar y no existe soporte alguno
<guampa> estas pagando por soporte?
<guampa> o estas demandando soporte gratis?
<root______> no, pero si van a sacar una mierda donde hay que hacer un curso intensivo para solo poner una resolucion porque esta miserablesa de OS es incapaz de detectar mi monitor....
<guampa> !lengua root______
<kubot> root______: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
 * buenaventura /ignore root______ 
<root______> uuuu me ignoraron, la verdad duele :(
<root______> por eso es que veitipico años despues, siguen en la misma cochinada
<guampa> nadie te obliga a usar el OS. y por favor si no vas a plantear una consulta en los terminos de las normas que estan disponibles en el topico, por favor, sali de este canal
<root______> guampa primero aprende a hablar español, se dice TEMA, no topico
<guampa> !ot root______
<kubot> root______: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> root______: te has calmado ahora?
<root______> Bueno a largas porque KDE no me deja poner la resolucion que requiero y si preguntan en el canal de kubuntu estan dormidos
<root______> no no estoy calmado, es el colmo que gaste x cantidad de dinero y que por azar del destino deba usar linux, y este no me configure el hard ni se deje configurar
<m4v> bueno, nadie me paga a mí y ciertamente no me das argumentos como para querer ayudarte.
<root______> pues en teroria podria saber mas que tu, y queda claro que lo que hay en kubuntu es un bug mas grande que la torre eiffel
<guampa> reportalo entonces
<m4v> si quieres tratar de ver como solucionar tu problema, puedes quedarte y preguntar. Tienes que tener paciencia y entender que no siempre tenemos soluciones.
<root______> ahora, el el ubuntu 12.04 que bug hay?
<m4v> si solo vas a quejarte de que nada te anda te puedes ir del canal.
<guampa> en todo caso, este no es el canal para plantearlo, podes unirte a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Sarutawari> buenaas
<root______> Se supone que Ubuntu y kubuntu es la misma cosa salvo por el KDE y gnome y usan la misma gama de programas en consola no?
<m4v> los escritorios son diferentes.
<bitche> no kde es mas pesado exprime los procesadores mucho mas que gnome
<root______> pero la ejecucion de comandos como el xrandr es la misma cosa?
<root______> y que problemas tiene el Ubuntu 12?
<bitche> un problema que tienen los ubuntus es que cada vez son mucho mas pesados que por ejemplo los windows mas inflados
<m4v> el xrandr supongo que es igual, pero sigo sin entender bien cual es tu problema
<guampa> comentarios extra a soporte en -es-cafe
<root______> M4v resulta que uso un panel Full HD, hasta ahi bien windows lo pilla bien y todo perfecto
<root______> pero en kubuntu es imposible configurarlo, por el admin de AMD catalist, xrandr, xorg
<root______> en ubuntu 10.04 lo logre configurar pero se actualizo y no se que paso se daño la instalacion
<m4v> nunca tuve problemas con mi montior, pero no es HD
<root______> pues con el crt que tenia tampoco tuve lios, pero aqui si
<guampa> pentecostes: no evadas ban
<m4v> root______: que modelo es el monitor? información como esa ayudan.
<root______> Challenger 24D60FHD MT23L
<root______> y uso Vcard ATI
<root______> pues será bajarme el ubuntu 12.04 haber qué
<root______> por lo visto el KDE es bastante mas preoblemático
<m4v> ese monitor no lo veo en ninguna parte, que marca es Challenger?
<root______> Si es una marca nacional
<root______> como sea arranco Windows y bajo el 12.04
<root______> gnome
<m4v> me da idea que más un problema del driver de amd
<m4v> probaste con el driver libre?
<root______> pues eso no es un secreto, Ati / amd es muy jodida por HDMI
<root______> driver libre =
<m4v> no creo que puedas hacerlo andar el TV en linux entonces..
<root______> en ubuntu lo hice andar bien pero era la version 10.04
<m4v> 10.04 va a estar soportada hasta abril del año próximo..
<testo> buenas, necesito ayuda para descomprimir un archivo
<testo> necesito hacerlo desde consola
<guampa> que formato?
<testo> tar.gz
<guampa> tar xf <archivo>
<guampa> si queres ver el progreso mientras descomprime: tar xvf <archivo>
<testo> gracias
<testo> ahora comando para copiar una carpeta con todo lo que tiene dentro?
<testo> porfavor
<guampa> cp -Ra origen destino
<testo> perdon, quiero el contenido de la carpeta, pero sin la carpeta
<guampa> la carpeta tiene archivos dentro que comiencen con punto?
<testo> lo más seguro es que si, es una version de ubuntu para una tablet
<testo> el tuto que estoy siguiendo me dicen que use cp
<testo> cp-a
<testo> XD ya lo habia hecho con una version anteriror pero ya olvide XD como era todo el proceso
<testo> recuerdo que use cp-a y un asteristo, pero no recuerdo bien como era
<guampa> cp -Ra origen/{,.}* destino
<guampa> eso incluye todos los archivos, aun los que empiezan con punto
<guampa> si pones cp -Ra origen/* destino, va a omitir los que empiezan con punto
<testo> y sin la R?
<guampa> la R es por recursivo, si hay subdirectorios los ira copiando de igual manera y sus subdirectorios tambien, y asi
<guampa> es para copiar toda la estructura de archivos que haya bajo origen
<guampa> si la omitis, solo copia el primer nivel
<testo> lol tengo que darle primero permisos a la unidad XD
<TrueNhero> si todos los symlinks tienen ese emblema de flecha, como creo algo igual pero para los videos?
<guampa> TrueNhero: no entiendo la pregunta
<testo> joder, no pued
<TrueNhero> guampa: poner emblema para un tipo de archivo
<testo> nisiquiera la carpeta puedo XD
<TrueNhero> guampa: para q siempre lo tenga
<guampa> TrueNhero: ah, no, eso no lo se
<testo> guampa: que estare haciendo mal
<testo> XD hice esto mismo hace 30 dias y ya se me olvido
<testo> me dice sudo: cp-a: orden no encontrada
<guampa> ah, es que las opciones van separadas del nombre del comando por un espacio
<testo> si lo hago con su, me dice id desconocido : cp-a
<guampa> cp -a
<tecno> amigo -a va separado por un espacio
<testo> si le pongo espacio me arroja es la ayuda del comando
<testo> XD
<testo> si pruebo con sudo me dice que cp: no se puede efectuar stat sobre  bal balbal
<guampa> que comando exactamente estas poniendo? en la linea de comando es importante la exactitud
<testo> sudo cp -a "rutaorigen" "rutafinal"
<testo> lol, ya esta funcionando, era los simbolitos esos que parecen tildes que me faltaban al final de la ruta de origen y destino
<guampa> :)
<testo> a ver ahora pruebo con el *
<testo> :I
<testo> a ya, el asterico es fuera de las cosas esas que parecen tildes
<testo> vaya complique con la sintaxis
<testo> ahora a ver si corre esta version en la tablet
<testo> *.*
<testo> :i pantalla negra, talvez me equivoque con el gparted o algo
<xangua> o tal vez no deberías usar ubuntu en algo que no fue hecho para él :) mmm hablando de eso se podrá usar linux en las nuevas surfaces de windows
<testo> es una version para arm
<testo> ya probe una version de linaro y funciono perfectamente
<testo> sonido, tactil, wifi
<testo> el unico problema es la grafica
<testo> :I maldita mali no tiene todo el codigo free
<testo> lol, ya arranco, solo tenia que esperar XD
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-05
<testo> guampa: comando para borrar un archivo?
<testo> :D siempre olvido cosas asi
<testo> ya, no hace falta, ya entoncontre
<guampa> testo: aca tenes una buena referencia
<guampa> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Comandos_de_uso_frecuente
<testo> X.x pereza ver todo eso
<Souchiro> tonx como vas a saber......?
<guampa> testo: con eso ya no te puedo ayudar
<testo> es que siempre olvido todo
<testo> no tiene caso, debo tener algun problema de memoria a largo plazo o algo así
<guampa> guarda ese doc como ayuda memoria :)
<testo> algo así tengo que hacer, tengo recordatorios por todas partes
<testo> el problema es que siempre se terminan perdiendo los recordatorios
<casamercedes> hooolaaa!!!
<casamercedes> problemas con un caracter
<casamercedes> el que era ascii en windows 172 cómo lo hago en ubuntu??????
<casamercedes> es un medio pequeño
<casamercedes> 1/2
<casamercedes> ½
<casamercedes> lo encontré!
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<txema> Hola
<txema> Una ayuda consegui configurar la resolucion de pantalla bien pero al reiniciar esta se pierde, como puedo guardar los cambios?
<chilicui1> txema: editando el archivo Xorg.conf o ejecutando $ xrandr con tus opciones antes de que arranque tu sesion
<txema> ten en cuanta que no puedo editar el xorg.conf, pues uso vcard ati, ya lo intente y lo que hizo fue bloquear el driver
<chilicui1> entonces con xrandr.., o como lo has configurado, con la herramienta ati?
<GlenK> hola.  anyone speak english and happens to be from spain?  just had a quick question on spanish culture.
<txema> que hago como guardo esas reoluciones, en ubuntu 10.04 hacia un script en gdm/default+
<guampa> GlenK: might want to try in #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GlenK> guampa: gracias senor.  Don't ask me to do the tilda
<txema> Puedo edirtar es decir agregar las lineas del xrandr para que me cargue mi resolución?
<txema> #ubuntu
<chilicui1> sip txema , de hecho esa es la idea
<txema> Venga sera que alguien tiene la gentileza de ayudarme?
<chilicui1> no has dado mas datos txema , ayudanos a ayudarte, por ejemplo no mencionaste si tu conf actual la logras con $ xrandr o con la herramienta de ati.., tampoco nos dijiste que contenia el archivo en gdm/default
<txema> si la logro con xrandr pero no logro salvar esos cambios
<txema> y el mencionado archivo no existe
<chilicui1> txema: ok, si lo haces con xrandr entonces puedes agregar los comandos con lo que lo logras en el archivo $HOME/.xsession
<chilicui1> o en el archivo que use tu gestor de ventanas, en el mio es $HOME/.i3/config
<txema> vale esperame y corrijo ya que esas lineas las puse en xqq/x.session
<txema> x11
<chilicui1> okis, suerte txema =)
<txema> no aparece el archivo que mencionas, aparece un tal .xsession-errors
<chilicui1> entonces puedes crearlo
<txema> me regalas el comando por fa?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos seres de carbono poco evolucionados
<chilicui1> txema: sip, $ gedit $HOME/.xsession
<chilicui1> txema: y luego pegas tu comando de xrandr
<txema> y pego todos los comandos o solo el ultimo?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos seres de carbono poco evolucionados
<chilicui1> txema: solo los comandos que modifican tu pantalla para que funcione como quieres, si es un comando solo 1 comando
<txema> vale y lo guardo como texto y ya? y antecedido por el simbolo del numeral?
<jmanuel_cool> txema, si no me equivoco cuando pones el numeral obvia esa línea ya que la toma como un comentario
<txema> :O
<chilicui1> del numeral?, ni idea a que te refieres con eso
<txema> listo guardado como texto :P
<txema> no hay lio verdad?
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, es este simbolo #
<chilicui1> jmanuel_cool: ohhh, ok
<chilicui1> como lo has guardado?, podrias mostrarnolos en un pastebin?
<jmanuel_cool> creo que hay sitios donde le dicen almohadilla
<txema> pues con la opcion de default, y en propiedades lo puse permitir ejecutar como un programa
<txema> utarse automaticamente;
<txema> ups
<txema> ya cree el archivo pero no se ejecuta automaticamente, si voy a la carpeta home si
<jmanuel_cool> txema, no es para que se ejecute así, se supone que debes reiniciar sesión para ver los cambios
<chilicui1> asi es txema , tendras que reiniciar
<txema> por eso use restart light
<txema> creo que ya encontre el lio hice el archivo en mi carpeta persona no en home
<jmanuel_cool> txema, $HOME es tu carpeta personal, es decir /home/txema
<jmanuel_cool>  $HOME = /home/usuario_logueado
<txema> reiniciare esperenme
<txema> x fa
<jmanuel_cool> juas, primera vez que me hacen caso a la primera
<txema> nada de nada
<jmanuel_cool> LOL
<chilicui1> jmanuel_cool: lol, mmm, agrega en $HOME/.xsession  "xmessage foo" para ver si se esta ejecutando..
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, no entendí ¿me estás sugiriendo que yo haga eso?
<chilicui1> wop, no xD, sry, era para ...
<chilicui1> bueno.., se fue
<txema> confirmado nada de nada me sigue arrancando en 1360 x 768
<txema> y si ejecuto el archivo este que cree si corrige
<chilicui1> txema: si, intenta correrlo, $ bash $HOME/.xsession
<chilicui1> ohh, dices que si lo ejecutas, si lo corrige...
<txema> lo malo es que no me auto arranca
<chilicui1> ok, entonces revisa $HOME/.xsession-errors
<chilicui1> ahi debe decir porque no
<txema> (gnome-settings-daemon:1552): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-CRT1: unable to get EDID for output
<chilicui1> mmm, ok, intenta utilizar xrandr y pasandole los valores con --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --above LVDS1 , por poner un ejemplo
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, ¿y si lo crea como script y lo coloca en /etc/init.d?
<chilicui1> es decir usando las opciones
<jmanuel_cool> digo, es una opción; pero yo no se cómo es la sintaxis para ello
<chilicui1> jmanuel_cool: mmm, seria mejor que lo ponga en .xsession porque asi se asegura que ya esta corriendo Xorg
<chilicui1> en init es mas dificil asegurar esa condicion
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, ¿y en autostart?
<chilicui1> jmanuel_cool: tambien podria funcionar, aunque yo no se usar autostart
<txema> (gnome-settings-daemon:2292): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-CRT1: unable to get EDID for output
<txema> eso aparece
<jmanuel_cool> txema, ¿que gestor de ventana / Desktop estas usando? (si me dices unity/gnome shell me rindo; desconozco su funcionamiento)
<txema> gnome 3
<txema> perame
<txema> yap
<txema> uso gnome 3
<jmanuel_cool> txema, intenta colocandolo como script en /etc/X11/Xsession.d/XXarchivo (donde XX es un seguio del nombre que le quieras poner al script)
<jmanuel_cool> txema, igual que antes, desconozco la sintaxis que deba ir allí; deberías fijarte en algun script existente en la carpeta /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<jmanuel_cool> O.o ¿jyó?
<jmanuel_cool> ¿juyó?
<chilicui1> la sintaxis es muy sencilla.., es un script de bash.., puedes poner las ordenes directamente
<eset_> buenas noches colegas
<chilicui1> hola eset_
<eset_> nesecito un poco de su ayuda
<jmanuel_cool> eset_, buenos días acá en Magrathea
<chilicui1> Magrathea?, que es eso?!
<eset_> que pena esq soy de colombia
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, es un planeta de otro sistema solar, cerca del cuadrante Z pasando la nebulosa de Orión
<chilicui1> ohhh, interesante =)
<jmanuel_cool> apenas se ha puesto uno de nuestros 3 soles, estamos cerca del mediodía
<txema> como hago que ese script se ejecute al inicar?
<eset_> nesecito como hacer para instalar y configurar mi camara web con msn
<jmanuel_cool> txema, intenta colocandolo como script en /etc/X11/Xsession.d/XXarchivo (donde XX es un seguio del nombre que le quieras poner al script)
<jmanuel_cool> eset_, msn es de windows, canal equivocado
<eset_> perdon quise decir amsn
<jmanuel_cool> amsn ¿ya tiene soporte para webcam?
<eset_> nose
<eset_> pero una ves me funciono amsn en windows la camara
<eset_> pero tengo xubuntu y no da para configurarlo
<txema> sirve xx.xsession?
<xangua> eset_: ni amsn ni ningún cliente de msn de terceros soporta videoconferencia
<eset_> o q tipo de messenger me sirve en xubuntu para configurar mi cam
<jmanuel_cool> txema, si, pero sin el punto; ej. 85xsession
<eset_> entonces que messenger puedo utilizar para configurar la video llamada?
<xangua> eset_: te irá mejor con skype o gtalk
<eset_> skype y gtalk
<txema> ni a tiros
<chilicui1> sip, gtalk es la ley
<eset_> ok me parece buenala idea
<eset_> hay alguien?
<m4v> nu
<eset_> como hago para configurar mi camarweb?
<eset_> tengo un logitech
<m4v> no tengo webcam :(
<m4v> !webcam | solo tengo esto para mostrarte eset_
<kubot> solo tengo esto para mostrarte eset_: Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eset_> gracias
<jmanuel_cool> bueh me retiraré a dormir, fue toda una diarrea de placer para ustedes el haber compartido conmigo todo este rato
<chilicui1> boa noite jmanuel_cool o/
<jmanuel_cool> chilicui1, bona nit
<pakuco> buenos días.
<Tiffon> nas
<dominuskernel> hola
<dominuskernel> alguien entiende acerca del servidor ftp con vsftps
<dominuskernel> tengo un problema y es que no se configurarlo para que otro equipo al conectar a mi servidor ftp les salga mi directorio /home
<dominuskernel> y todo lo que cuelga de el
<dominuskernel> resulta que en vez de eso solo sale una carpeta raiz y nada mas
<dominuskernel> he probado muchas cosas que ponen en los manuales
<dominuskernel> pero nada
<dominuskernel> o no los entiendo o yo que se
<dominuskernel> ¿me podéis ayuda?
<dominuskernel> claro si hay alguien ahí
<dominuskernel> me caí
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien me puede ayudar con lo del ftp
<dominuskernel> ?
<angelabad> dominuskernel: ¿estas configurando un ftp anónimo?
<dominuskernel> ahora me encuentro configurando un usuario ftp
<dominuskernel> en vez de anonimo
<dominuskernel> parece que he encontrado algun manual bueno
<angelabad> ¿has probado con el parametro chroot_local_user=YES?
<angelabad> y entrar al ftp con tu usuario?
<dominuskernel> si esta activado
<dominuskernel> pero tengo que hacer más cosas
<dominuskernel> no puedo entrar con mi usuario
<dominuskernel> según este manual tengo que hacer mas cosas
<dominuskernel> crear un usuario da permisos a directorios etc
<angelabad> ok, suerte :-D
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<dominuskernel> el vsftp no hay forma de configurarlo. Según manual tengo que poner en el vsftp.conf "user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd". Además de crear un fichero con el nombre de usuario y dentro de el poniendo local_root=/home/razorpack/FTP. Al conectarme al servidor me salta 500 OOPS: config file not owned by correct user, or not file
<dominuskernel> si borro el fichero si me deja entrar pero solo veo un directorio raiz vacio
<dominuskernel> poniendo claro esta mi usario y mi contraseña
<dominuskernel> angelabad: ¿se te ocurre algo de lo que pueda hacer?
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: estás usando usuarios del sistema?
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> porque si creo otro es como si nada
<buenaventura> ok, la configuración de vsftp no es muy complicada, en qué la líaste?
<buenaventura> el parámetro "user_config_dir" no es necesario en principio, para qué lo encesitas?
<buenaventura> necesitas*
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261778/
<dominuskernel> porque cuando me conecto al servidor desde otro equipo solo me sale un directorio raiz
<dominuskernel> y nada mas
<dominuskernel> y no puedo hacer nada
<dominuskernel> ni subir archivos
<dominuskernel> yo estoy por probar otro servidor ftp
<dominuskernel> no veas este llevo toda la mañana jodido con eso
<dominuskernel> pero desde las 9
<buenaventura> ok, vamos por partes
<buenaventura> tu quieres que por ftp sólo se acceda al home del usuario?
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> y que otro usuario pueda subir archivos
<dominuskernel> al servidor
<buenaventura> ok, entonces lo que tienes que hacer es configurar en tu vsftpd.conf
<buenaventura> lo que es relativo al chroot
<buenaventura> es decir, el chroot_list_enable
<buenaventura> y el chroot_list_file
<dominuskernel> entonces que hago lo desbilito
<buenaventura> el chroot_list_enable lo pones en YES
<dominuskernel> a ok
<dominuskernel> ya esta as
<dominuskernel> asi
<buenaventura> eso hará que los usuarios accedan a su home
<buenaventura> cuando entran por ftp
<buenaventura> y no podran salir de su home
<buenaventura> entiendes?
<buenaventura> luego, configuras el chroot_list_file
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> que apuntará, normalmente, a /etc/vsftpd/chroot_list
<buenaventura> chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list
<dominuskernel> verifico
<buenaventura> en ese fichero, que si no existe debes crearlo, pones los usuarios, uno por línea, que accederán el ftp
<buenaventura> puede ser cualquier otra ruta para el fichero, lo importante es que exista
<buenaventura> y que vsftpd pueda leerlo
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> luego de eso reinicia el servicio a ver si ya está, o si tenemos que seguir revisando cosas
<buenaventura> luego, puedes hacer un paste de tu vsftpd.conf si es que algo anda mal
<dominuskernel> voy aver con lo que he modificado
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> vale croe que ya se ahora me salen los archivo etc/vsftpd/vacio ya se donde modificar ahora te digo
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> debes agregar los usuarios al chroot_list para que funcione
<dominuskernel> excelente
<dominuskernel> pero solo falta una cosa
<dominuskernel> que tampoco quiero
<dominuskernel> ahora me muestra todas las carpetas
<buenaventura>   qué carpetas?
<dominuskernel> y puedo acceder y hacer lo que quiera con ellas
<dominuskernel> todas del sistema
<dominuskernel> desde el directorio raiz
<buenaventura> has puesto al usuario en el chroot_list?
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> es por eso que me deja ahora veo todas
<buenaventura> y está en la ruta indicada en el fichero de configuración?
<buenaventura> porque debería estar enjaulado
<buenaventura> haz un paste de tu conf
<dominuskernel> y como enjaulo
<buenaventura> es lo que estábamos configurando recién
<dominuskernel> en el mismo fichero
<dominuskernel> le pongo la ruts
<buenaventura> el chroot queda configurado con el chroot_list_enable
<dominuskernel> en chroot_list
<buenaventura> en chroot_list sólo va una lista de usuarios
<buenaventura> es decir, en el fichero chroot_list
<buenaventura> y en el vsftpd.conf, tienes que tener chroot_list_enable=YES
<buenaventura> y chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list
<dominuskernel> si eso ya esta
<buenaventura> y aún así puedes salir de tu home?
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> no es el usuario root, verdad?
<dominuskernel> a todo
<dominuskernel> un momento voy a probar una cosa
<dominuskernel> un segundo
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> nada incluso crando un usuario normal puedo acceder a todo
<buenaventura> lo pusiste en el chroot_list?
<buenaventura> por qué no me haces caso y haces el paste del conf?
<dominuskernel> a vale sorry
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261845/
<dominuskernel> si y lo puse en la lista y nada
<dominuskernel> no estan enjaulados
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: te aparece el paste
<buenaventura> sí, dame un segundo
<buenaventura> comenta las líneas de chroot_local_user, no son necesarias y la tienes duplicada
<buenaventura> vas a permitir el acceso de usuarios anónimos? porque lo tienes habilitado
<dominuskernel> anonymous_enable=NO
<dominuskernel> es eso es que no verdad
<dominuskernel> no estarian habilitados
<dominuskernel> lo tengo asi
<dominuskernel> se suponen que no están habilitados
<buenaventura> el guest_enable
<buenaventura> ok, déjalo por ahora
<dominuskernel> aok entonces eso lo desabilito
<dominuskernel> le pongo una almuadilla
<buenaventura> no, déjalo mejor por ahora
<dominuskernel> ?
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> sí, comentar es con # al principio de la línea
<dominuskernel> ya se
<dominuskernel> chroot_local_user
<dominuskernel> esto dice que si no
<buenaventura> ponle un # al principio
<buenaventura> el default es NO
<dominuskernel> ok ya esta
<buenaventura> ok, ese es el tema que teníamos
<dominuskernel> reinicio el demonio y pruebo?
<buenaventura> cuando habilitas chroot_local_user junto con chroot_list_enable
<buenaventura> funciona exactamente al revés
<dominuskernel> haber
<dominuskernel> ¿pruebo entonces?
<buenaventura> reinicia el servicio con el chroot_local_user comentado
<buenaventura> ten en cuenta que lo tenías dos veces
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> coméntalo las dos veces
<dominuskernel> ya lo hice
<buenaventura> ok, reinicia el daemon
<dominuskernel> ahora no me deja ni entrar
<buenaventura> haz un nuevo paste
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261871/
<buenaventura> con ningún usuario te deja ingresar?
<buenaventura> no estás usando root verdad?
<dominuskernel> que va
<dominuskernel> con un usuario que me cree hace poco y lo añadi en la lista esa
<dominuskernel> y esra standar
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> era standar
<buenaventura> existe el home del usuario?
<dominuskernel> lo compruebo
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> te pregunto lo de root, porque con root no podrás acceder
<dominuskernel> ya pero es un usuario normal
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> lo cree sin ningún privilegio de root
<buenaventura> no tienes al usuario en el user_list, verdad?
<dominuskernel> si lo tengo
<buenaventura> no debe estar ahí
<buenaventura> en el user_list van los usuarios que no se pueden loguear
<dominuskernel> a user_list
<dominuskernel> creia que te referia  a chroot_list
<dominuskernel> donde esta eso
<dominuskernel> lo de user_list
<buenaventura> debería estar en el mismo directorio que chroot_list
<buenaventura> pero si no lo has agregado a mano ahí, no debe estar
<dominuskernel> claro no esta
<buenaventura> perfecto
<dominuskernel> ?
<buenaventura> repasemos
<dominuskernel> si dime
<buenaventura> en el chroot_list tienes puestos los usuarios que pueden conectarse, uno por línea
<buenaventura> correcto?
<dominuskernel> si pero compruebo
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> efectivamente
<dominuskernel> uno por linea
<buenaventura> bien
<buenaventura> le has puesto contraseña al usuario con el que haces las pruebas?
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> bien
<dominuskernel> ademas las pruebas lo hago en otro ordenador con un ftp de windows
<dominuskernel> que es filezilla
<buenaventura> está bien, es indiferente eso
<buenaventura> también puedes usar el cliente de ftp del cmd de win
<buenaventura> o el mismo explorer
<buenaventura> está guardando los logs el vsftp?
<buenaventura> deberían estar en /var/log/xferlog
<dominuskernel> ya ahi no se muy bien que quieres de cir
<buenaventura> ok, sería el archivo donde guarda el registro de los sucesos
<dominuskernel> ¿se crea a mano
<buenaventura> si miras el contenido de /var/log/xferlog, verás si hay mensajes de error
<dominuskernel> ?
<buenaventura> no, lo crea el daemon
<dominuskernel> ok
<dominuskernel> voy a comprobar
<buenaventura> haz un
<buenaventura> tail -f /var/log/xferlog
<buenaventura> y mientras dejas ese comando ejecutado, si es que no tira error, intenta loguearte con el usuario al ftp
<dominuskernel> me dice que no existe
<buenaventura> ok, entonces vamos a habilitar el registro desde la conf
<buenaventura> busca la línea #xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
<buenaventura> y quítale el #
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> y también deja habilitada la opción xferlog_std_format=YES
<dominuskernel> hecho y reiniciado el demonio
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> ahora deberías tener un /var/log/vsftpd.log
<dominuskernel> compruebo
<buenaventura> si quieres, podemos probar una cosa
<buenaventura> yo tengo configurado el vsftpd en varios servers, puedo pasarte una config que sé que funciona
<dominuskernel> si esta creado
<buenaventura> tu haces respaldo del que tienes y pruebas
<buenaventura> quieres que hagamos eso?
<dominuskernel> vale
<buenaventura> ok, te voy a pasar una configuración mínima
<buenaventura> luego vamos agregando lo que necesites
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> bueno, haz una copia del que tienes
<buenaventura> y luego prueba con este http://pastebin.com/FZysDMQe
<buenaventura> le he quitado todos los comentarios para que nos orientemos más fácilmente
<dominuskernel> ok
<dominuskernel> ya ta
<dominuskernel> reinicio el demonio
<buenaventura> funciona?
<buenaventura> sí
<dominuskernel> un segundo
<dominuskernel> no me funciona no se porque
<buenaventura> da algún error?
<dominuskernel> cuando me voy a conectar dice 500 oops: cannot read list file: /etc/vsfftpd.user_list
<buenaventura> ahhh
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> un segundo
<buenaventura> eso ya es algo
<buenaventura> pon xferlog_std_format en NO
<dominuskernel> pruebo haber
<dominuskernel> me sale el mismo error
<buenaventura> después de reiniciar el servicio?
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> ese error lo ves por pantalla?
<buenaventura> cuando intentas loguearte?
<dominuskernel> si
<buenaventura> hazme un paste de la salida del comando 'ls -l /etc/vstfpd'
<buenaventura> perdón, es 'ls -l /etc/vsftpd/'
<dominuskernel> ok
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261921/
<dominuskernel> lo que aparece como razorpack y josemaria son copia
<buenaventura> ok
<dominuskernel> que ni lo interpreta el sistema
<buenaventura> lo que me llama la atención, es que intenta levantar el chroot de /etc/vsfftpd.user_list en lugar de /etc/vsftpd/chroot_list
<buenaventura> ni caso hace al chroot_list_file
<dominuskernel> yo tampoco lo entiendo
<kurama10> son checate en el archivo de configuracion que ruta esta tomando para user_list
<buenaventura> el vsftpd.conf lo tienes en /etc/vsftpd.conf, verdad?
<dominuskernel> si claro
<kurama10> por eso me suena que la ruta no esta bien
<buenaventura> ok, haz una cosa, crea el fichero que te indica en el error
<buenaventura> /etc/vsftpd.user_list
<buenaventura> y pon ahí a los usuarios
<dominuskernel> pruebo haber
<GridCube> s/haber/a ver/
<dominuskernel> si bueno a ver
<kurama10> checa en tu archivo de configuracion esto
<kurama10> #chroot_list_enable=YES
<kurama10> #chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<buenaventura> kurama10: tenemos los paste de la config
<buenaventura> lee los mensajes anteriores
<dominuskernel> lol jajaja ahora me dice 530 Permission denied
<kurama10> es que no tengo scroll anterior , un problema de consola :s
<buenaventura> kurama10: usas irssi?
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: no está levantando la config
<buenaventura> copia el /etc/vsftpd.conf a /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> lamentablemente no tengo ubuntu aquí para probarlo, porque quizá tenga algunas diferencias con la implementación en red hat
<kurama10> buenaventura: sip, en un vps, no se que le paso, jejeje estaba bien, pero el finde lo rebiso
<kurama10> ¡reviso
<buenaventura> kurama10: pero no puedes usar AvPag, RePag para scrollear por el irssi?
<dominuskernel> ya esta que hago con el archivo que cree
<dominuskernel> lo dejo igual?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> reinicia el servicio y vemos
<dominuskernel> me dice lo mismo
<buenaventura> revisa los permisos de /etc/vsfftpd.user_list
<buenaventura> ahh
<buenaventura> momento
<buenaventura> el error te lo dice así, vsfftpd, con dos f?
<buenaventura> crea el fichero con el ese nombre, tal cual lo dice el error
<dominuskernel> ok
<dominuskernel> no ahora volvemos a lo de antes 500 OOPS: cannot read user list file:/etc/vsftpd.user_list
<dominuskernel> seria que lo copie mal yo
<buenaventura> qué devuelv ls -l file:/etc/vsftpd.user_list ?
<buenaventura> devuelve*
<kurama10> buenaventura: se suponia que si pero no se que sucedio, digo no es algo muy urgente jejej
<dominuskernel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21 oct  5 15:47 vsftpd.user_list
<buenaventura> no están mal los permisos
<buenaventura>  a ver...
<dominuskernel> no he visto cosa mas jodida
<dominuskernel> xd
<dominuskernel> si se soluciona haré un manua de esto
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<buenaventura> jaja
<buenaventura> está bien, hay que compartir :)
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: ¿ crees que se puede hacer algo?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> este error no es el de antes
<buenaventura> agrega lo siguiente a tu conf
<buenaventura> userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd/user_list
<buenaventura> y haz un touch /etc/vsftpd/user_list
<buenaventura> y luego un cat /etc/vsftpd.user_list > /etc/vsftpd/user_list
<dominuskernel> pero en cual archivo en /etc/vsftpd.conf o en /etc/vstpd/vstpd.conf
<buenaventura> en el /etc/vsftpd.conf
<dominuskernel> ok
<buenaventura> elimina el otro
<buenaventura> no sé por qué ubuntu tira los archivos de configuración del vsftp directamente en /etc/, es muy desprolijo
<dominuskernel> sudo cat /etc/vsftpd.user_list > /etc/vsftpd/user_list
<dominuskernel> pongo esto
<dominuskernel> y me dice permiso delegado
<dominuskernel> denegado
<dominuskernel> la maquina se esta riendo de mi xd
<buenaventura> no, es que no lo estás haciendo como root
<buenaventura> pon sudo
<buenaventura> sudo !!
<dominuskernel> pero si lo pue
<dominuskernel> puse
<dominuskernel> sudo cat /etc/vsftpd.user_list > /etc/vsftpd/user_list
<dominuskernel> y me dice eso
<buenaventura> dice: /etc/vsftpd.user_list: permiso denegado?
<felix___> HOLA
<felix___> alguien me puede ayudar con esto
<GridCube> !hi | felix___
<kubot> felix___: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<dominuskernel> bash: /etc/vsftpd/user_list: Permiso denegado
<buenaventura> puedes abrir el fichero? con vim o nano?
<felix___> gracias
<felix___> soy de chile
<dominuskernel> si
<felix___> alguien me puede ayudar como conectarme en chile a michat a traves de esto
<dominuskernel> pongo hay los usuarios
<felix___> como???
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: pongo hay los usuarios
<dominuskernel> ?
<felix___> ajajaja no te entiendo amigo soy medio pao parece ...me refiero a yo
<felix___> alguien hay de chile en este chat
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: voy a ver si como ¿vas a estar en media hora?
<dominuskernel> es que todavia ni comi
<dominuskernel> con el problema este
<dominuskernel> dejo esto abierto
<GridCube> !mensajeria
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mensajeria'.
<GridCube> !msn
<kubot> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<GridCube> mmmm no
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: hasta las 18 estoy en la oficina
<GridCube> :P
<fede|2> Hola a todods
<Solar755> hola estoy instalando ubuntu. como aga para instalarlo mediante consola, que no me lebante interfaz grafica
<ingeniero> buenas
<ingeniero> una ayuda
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: te acuerdas de la opción que desactive chroot_local_user=YES  resulta que si la vuelvo activar si que conecto con el usuario pero puedo acceder a todas las carpetas del sistema cosa no quiero
<dominuskernel> y si lo desactivo no me deja
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: agregaste el userlist que te dije?
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> y lo edite
<dominuskernel> y puse los usuarios
<buenaventura> ok, ahí agregas los usuarios que NO se van a conectar
<buenaventura> normalmente, usuarios del sistema
<dominuskernel> y lo probé y nada
<buenaventura> te volvió a dar el error?
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: te explico lo del chroot_local_user
<dominuskernel> a los usuarios que no se van a conectar
<dominuskernel> dices
<buenaventura> si tienes chroot_local_user=YES junto con chroot_list_enabled=YES, entonces el chroot_list funciona exactamente al revés
<buenaventura> es decir, los usuarios que estén ahí NO estarán enjaulados
<dominuskernel> pero a mi me interesa que esten enjaulados
<dominuskernel> bueno el usuario normal
<dominuskernel> voy a poner entonces el usurio administrativo
<dominuskernel> bueno haciendo lo que t dices me sale
<dominuskernel> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<dominuskernel> buenventura: estas?
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: estoy con unos temas del trabajo, disculpa si no puedo prestar mucha atención
<dominuskernel> ok no problema
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: desde la otra máquina, haz un telnet al puerto 21
<buenaventura> telnet ipserverftp 21
<buenaventura> si es un win, desde el cmd
<buenaventura> o fijate en el server si está escuchando en el 21
<buenaventura> netstat -an|grep LISTEN|grep -v ^unix
<dominuskernel> hola ¿podeis descargar desde los servidores de ubuntu?
<dominuskernel> porque a mi no va
<mimecar> hay muchos servidores
<dominuskernel> desde sypnatic no puedo descargar nada
<mimecar> cambia de mirror
<dominuskernel> y el gestor de actualizaciones se me queda pensando
<badhorse> eso
<badhorse> cambia a los servidores principales
<dominuskernel> como
<badhorse> desde el mismo synaptic
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<badhorse> en repositorios
<dominuskernel> yo pienso que estou conectado a ellos voy a ver
<mimecar> editar, origenes de software
<dominuskernel> en editar no me sale esa opcion
<mimecar> la tienes en el centro de software de ubuntu
<badhorse> como dice mimecar en el centro de software lo tienes
<badhorse> pero si estas en synaptic
<badhorse> en configuracion > repositorios
<dominuskernel> el servidor de españa se ha caido
<badhorse> eliges descargar desde servidor principal y listo
<dominuskernel> si ya me va con eso
<dominuskernel> gracias
<dominuskernel> voy intentar configurar el ftp con ftpd en vez de vsftpd que no hubo manera
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: ahora hay más gente que te puede ayudar
<buenaventura> tiene que salir con vsftp
<buenaventura> sino, prueba con proftpd, es más copado
<guampa> una pregunta, no es viable usar ssh en vez de ftp?
<dominuskernel> a pues tambien
<dominuskernel> bueno
<dominuskernel> voy a probar con ftp
<guampa> hay clientes graficos como filezilla que soportan sftp y andan en todos los OS
<dominuskernel> yo quiero ftp
<guampa> ah
<guampa> ok
<dominuskernel> voy a ver
<mimecar> dominuskernel: mientras no mandes información importante...
<guampa> digo porque ftp es un protocolo obsoleto e inseguro
<dominuskernel> no si es de prueba
<dominuskernel> es algo local en un principio
<dominuskernel> aunque estudiare lo que me estais diciendo
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: mira en /usr/share/doc/vsftpd-VERSION/
<buenaventura> deberías tener bastante doc y ejemplos
<AlexLikeRock> buenaventura ; como puedo aumentar la velocidad de transferencia con PROftpd ?  ya busque mucho en sangoogle, pero no encuentro ningun parametro para eso
<AlexLikeRock> me puedes echar la mano ?
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: pidiéndole más ancho de banda a tu isp
<AlexLikeRock> ok, investigare eso :-D
<AlexLikeRock> ya tengo mucha , tengo 3 megas
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: 3 MB de subida?
<AlexLikeRock> bajada
<mimecar> eso no es mucho
<mimecar> 300 KB reales
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock está redefiniendo 'mucha'
<mimecar> de subida tendrás 30 como mucho
<Souchiro> o.o
<AlexLikeRock> de echo el limite es 50
<mimecar> me parece mucho que tengas 50 KB de subida
<AlexLikeRock> y por que en el canal de http , es mas rapida la transferencia ?
<Souchiro> yo tengo 3 mb de conex y bajo a 393 kb/s y subo a entre 60 y 80 kb/s
<AlexLikeRock> asi es,
<mimecar> si se descargan un archivo de tu ftp será como mucho a 50 KB
<AlexLikeRock> ese, es mi problema subida o bajada siempre esta en 50 kb/s
<AlexLikeRock> hay algun archivo en especial para configurar?
<mimecar> estarán en 50 KB cuando descargues cosas de tu ftp
<Souchiro> AlexLikeRock,  ha de ser culpa de tu proveedora de internet
<AlexLikeRock> ya busque en la config de proftpd , pero no haqy nada de eso
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: te descarga a 50 KB de tu ftp?
<AlexLikeRock> asi, es
<AlexLikeRock>  pero el http , si esta rapido
<mimecar> esa una limitación de tu línea
<Souchiro> aveces los routers que te proporcionan son tan malos que hasta te dan ganas de tirarlos a la absura
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> http es a un servidor que tienes fuera de tu red?
<AlexLikeRock> :-S
<Souchiro> basura *
<AlexLikeRock> nop, es del mismo servidor
<AlexLikeRock> tiene servicio de ftp y http
<mimecar> ¿el servidor es externo a tu red?
<AlexLikeRock> nop. aki esta  a unos metro
<AlexLikeRock> **metros
<mimecar> ...
<Souchiro> lo otro seria que alguien se te haya colgado en tu red  o tu firewall te esta limitando......
<AlexLikeRock> pero esta con otra compañia de ISP
<mimecar> si está dentro de tu red, los datos de tu conexión a internet no afectan
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: aclarate
<mimecar> si está con otra compañía , no está a unos metros
<AlexLikeRock> esta aki , pero tiene una linea esclusiva de internet
<AlexLikeRock> para el solo
<mimecar> entonces está en otro punto de la red
<mimecar> de internet,
<AlexLikeRock> asi es.
<mimecar> la línea dedicada tiene 50 KB de subida?
<AlexLikeRock> 50 subida y bajada
<mimecar> entonces lo máximo que podrás descargar desde otra red serán 50 KB
<AlexLikeRock> si
<mimecar> si quieres más velocidad tendrás que contratar otra línea con más capacidad
<AlexLikeRock> mmmm :-(
<AlexLikeRock> revisare eso con la compañia.  gracias
<mimecar> no puedes dar más de 50 KB si ese es el límite de subida de tu red
<buenaventura> AlexLikeRock: proftpd no controla el ancho de banda
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Estpu
<juan_> Estoy intentando instalar mediante la terminal estos dos archivos: kde-l10n-es y libk3b6-extracodecs. La terminal me dice tras meter la contraseña, que está buscando las cabeceras y se queda "muerta" sin realizar aparentemente nada al menos hasta un cuarto de hora. ¿Que estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> juan_: abre el centro de software y los instalas
<juan_> Vale Mimecar, gracias. Voy a intentarlo
<juan_> Debo de tener algun problema con internet. Voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa. Un saludo.
<juan_> bye
<buenaventura> ¿?
<AlexLikeRock> buenaventura; orale, lo tiene abierto o tiene un limite por default ?
<buenaventura> no tiene un límite
<buenaventura> no controla ancho de banda
<AlexLikeRock> cual gestor de ftp recomiendas ?
<buenaventura> gestor?
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock: tu problema es de la línea de conexión
<AlexLikeRock> si, correcto eso lo entendi
<buenaventura> te refieres a un cliente?
<AlexLikeRock>  pero para saber cual otro puedo usar algun dia
<buenaventura> o a un server?
<AlexLikeRock> si e sque nesesito limtar el ancho :-)
<AlexLikeRock> no, servidor
<buenaventura> no lo puedes limitar así!
<buenaventura> tienes que usar el firewall
<buenaventura> un servidor de ftp es un servidor de ftp, no un controlador de ancho de banda
<AlexLikeRock> o.O   ooorale
<AlexLikeRock> gracias
<JotaK> holas, estoy en lucid, cuando se cae la wifi no reconecta... hasta que no desactivo y vuelvo activar inalambrico. Cómo puedo conseguir que reconecte auto?
<gabrielgf> hola. Alguien sabe como hacer para que compiz dibuje el fondo de escritorio en ubuntustuido 12.04? Es para poner un fondo en cada cara del cubo
<AlexLikeRock> un fondo diferente para cada escritorio es para KDE
<AlexLikeRock> dibusjar , es un plugin de Compiz  no recuerdo el nombre , pero en propiedade o info del pluguin dice la convinacion de teclas
<gabrielgf> AlexLikeRock el plugin se llama Wallpaper y te permite poner varios fondos. El problema es que no se que programa del ubuntu tapa los fondos que dibuja este plugin
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<buenaventura> !alguien | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<arielsanflo> si alguien usa wlan usb si cuando la saca se bloquea su pc
<arielsanflo> tengo una wlan usb rtl8192 cuando la saco de mi pc se bloque mi pc queda en negro
<buenaventura> qué raro
<buenaventura> qué marca es?
<buenaventura> es una alfa?
<arielsanflo> dice ocurrio un error irreparable
<arielsanflo> encoire
<arielsanflo> encore
<buenaventura> ubuntu 12.04?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> encore n300
<arielsanflo> y trae un chipset rtl8192
<dimitruss> hola k tal quiero saber por que el netbeans de los repositorios no tiene soporte para php
<dimitruss> y si tiene como instalarlo un plugin??
<arielsanflo> descargalo de pagina
<arielsanflo> ya te paso el link
<buenaventura> dimitruss: no lo sé, pero has probado otros ide?
<buenaventura> bluefish, aptana, geany?
<dimitruss> geany pero no lo entndi muy bien
<arielsanflo> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=NetBeans
<buenaventura> bluefish es muy completo
<buenaventura> debe estar en los repos
<buenaventura> y no es pesado como aptana
<dimitruss> lo que quiero es desarrollar en php con zend framwork y netbeans tiene plugings para usarlo
<arielsanflo> dimitruss
<arielsanflo> viste el link
<arielsanflo> claro de aconsejo eclipse para php
<buenaventura> eclipse con aptana es genial
<buenaventura> eso sí, come recursos a lo loco
<arielsanflo> para mi espectacular
<arielsanflo> eclipse para con los plugins necesarios
<buenaventura> yo igual me sigo quedando con cosas simples como gvim o geany
<dimitruss> alguien me dice como entrar al oftopic
<arielsanflo> es super consume muchos recursos si
<buenaventura> !ot | dimitruss
<kubot> dimitruss: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<dimitruss> como que se sale de contenido
<guampa> eso fue para que veas como entrar dimitruss
<dimitruss> que significa ese !ot
<arielsanflo> off topic diras
<arielsanflo> o que quieres decir
<seledec> hola
<seledec> alguien me puede ayudar con mi wifi del portatil resulta que ubuntu no me lo detecta
<seledec> y no se como tengo que hacer que funcione
<seledec> alguien me puede ayudar
<seledec> hay alguien
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-06
<seledec> alguien me auda con el wifi
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<seledec> alguien me puede ayudar con el wifi
<seledec> ubuntu no me detecta mi tarjeta inalambrica
<buenaventura> !alguien | seledec
<kubot> seledec: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<seledec> ya
<seledec> es que ubuntu no me detecta mi tarjeta ianalambrica
<seledec> inalambrica
<seledec> que tengo que hacer que drivers tengo que istalar
<seledec> es que  no se cual modelo de tarjeta inalambrica tengo
<seledec> ya se cual es mi tarjeta inalambrica
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<tony1> hola: ¿como cambio las preferencias de ventana en ubuntu 11.10? para que al pulsar conjuntamente el botón izquierdo del ratón + la tecla Alt no se mueva la ventana.  Gracias.
<tony1> Gracias, ya lo he encontrado: instalando Compiz Config Settings Manager. Y lo he hecho.
<tony1> saludos
<seledec> hola
<seledec> tengo una tarjeta inalambrica intel r pro/wireless 2200BG en uun unbutu 12.04 que no me lo detecta
<dylan66> corriste el comando iwconfig?
<seledec> no
<seledec> no lo corri
<dylan66> sudo iwconfig
<seledec> ok
<dylan66> pega el resultado en !paste
<dylan66> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<seledec> ok
<seledec> vale ahora lo ago
<seledec> me dice esto EEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<seledec>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<seledec>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0
<seledec>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<seledec>           Encryption key:off
<seledec>           Power Management:off
<seledec> estas mi paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264033/
<seledec> dylan66 esto es lo que me dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264033/
<dylan66> lspci -nn | grep Network
<dylan66> la tarjeta se reconoce lo quehay que configurarla
<seledec> ya me imaginaba pasa que no soy capz
<seledec> capaz
<dylan66> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<seledec> me dice no existe el dispositivo
<seledec> dylan66 me dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264062/
<dylan66> sudo rfkill unblock all
<gabrielgf> hola. Alguien sabe como hacer para que compiz dibuje el fondo de escritorio en ubuntustuido 12.04? Es para poner un fondo en cada cara del cubo. Se que se hace con el plugin Wallpaper pero le cargo fotos y no se ven.
<seledec> dylan66 no me sale nada
<dylan66> ahora repite sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dylan66> a ver si no da el mismo error
<seledec> sale el mismo el error
<dylan66> sudo rfkill list
<seledec> dylan66 me dicce esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264078/
<dylan66> tiene un boton de bloquear la wifi?
<seledec> si que no meba
<dylan66> por que el resultado del comando es que esta bloqueado por hardware
<dylan66> como q no te va?
<seledec> pues como digo solo me funciona en windows xp pero en unbutun no me ba
<dylan66> fijate que n oesta e activada el bloqueo de la wifi
<seledec> activada no esta pero para que funcione hay quedar al boton y no me loenciende
<seledec> y como lo desbloqueo pues para tner wifi tengo quedar ese boton y no me ba
<seledec> en ubuntu  pero si me en el xp
<seledec> meba en el xp
<dylan66> debe ser cuestion de un driver puedes actualizar el sistema desde otra conexion?
<seledec> si por cable
<seledec> por donde estoy hablando
<seledec> por el cable
<dylan66> fijate en controladores adicionales
<dylan66> si te reconoce algo para instalar
<seledec> creo que me salio lo del moden solo
<seledec> me reconoce y ya esta activado lo del modem
<seledec> vengo  ahora
<dylan66> que es lo del modem no entiendo
<seledec> dylam me sale hay modem por sofwar y lo tengo activado pero nada de tarjeta inalambrica
<seledec> dylam66 yo vengo ahora
<gabrielgf> Hola de nuevo. Estoy empezando con esto del chat y me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma sencilla de encontrar canales de chat en español sobre temas específicos. Por ejemplo Compiz fusion
<techno_x64> gabrielgf este es un cnaal de ubuntu aqui se solucionan todo tipo d eprobelmas relacionados con ubuntu
<gabrielgf> bueno etntonces pregunto acá
<techno_x64> pregunta
<gabrielgf> saben como hacer funcionar el plugin wallpaper en compiz para poner diferentes fondos en el cubo?
<gabrielgf> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<gabrielgf> perdon ubuntu studio 12.04
<techno_x64> la verdad ese plugin jamas lo use
<techno_x64> pero si kieres tener un distitno wallpaper en cada escritorio tengo solucion a eso
<gabrielgf> como se hace?
<techno_x64> instala una aplicacion
<techno_x64> prueba a ver si esta en los repos
<techno_x64> mm
<techno_x64> sudo apt-get install wallpapoz
<gabrielgf> está bien. despues veo de probarla. Igual me gustaba la idea de habilitar ese plugin así no tenía que instalar nada nuevo. Alguna vez lo hice funcionar pero el problema es que el sistema tapa el fondo que dibuja compiz con otro fondo
<gabrielgf> había que poner algo como compiz --replace en algun lado
<techno_x64> yo tmb usaba compiz con todos los plugins solo q ya deje de usar ubuntu y ya uso otra interfaz q no permite compiz asi q no recuerdo bien
<techno_x64> peor la solucion con ese programa ademas q no consuma nada de recursos esa aplicacion
<gabrielgf> bueno la voy a probar por que ademas el compiz te quita los iconos de escritorio. Gracias <techno_x64>.
<gabrielgf> Probé buscando en el centro de software y no esta y tampoco en consola lo encuentra.
<techno_x64> wallpapoz??
<techno_x64> dejame te lo busco
<techno_x64> te buscare un paquete deb
<techno_x64> gabriel aqui hay una posible solucion a lo de compiz y configurarlo
<techno_x64> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/10/fondo-diferente-escritorio-ubuntu-1010.html
<seledec> dylan66 ya estoy
<techno_x64> gabrielgf y aqui podes bajar wallpapoz
<techno_x64> https://github.com/vajrasky/wallpapoz
<techno_x64> ahora voy a desayunar
<seledec> dylam66 me sale modem por sofwar es lo que me sale
<seledec> dylam66 tengo los drivers para esa tarjeta inalambrica pero es para windows xp
<seledec> pero lo tengo guardado en el otro sistema
<gabrielgf> Gracias <techno_x64> voy a probar las opciones que pusiste. Buen desayuno!
<seledec> dylan66 solo me sale modem por sofwar
<topocc> Help
<topocc> Hola
<GridCube> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<seledec> tengo una tarjeta inalambrica que no me lo detecta el ubuntu 12.04 lts es una intel r pro/wireless 2200BG
<seledec> bueno mas bien que el boton del wifi que lo activa no ba solo ba con windows xp
<seledec> como lo solucionar
<seledec> puedo
<seledec> dylan66
<seledec> no me ba
<dylan66> busca informacion en google sobre tu tarjeta inalambrica + google
<dylan66> +ubuntu
<Souchiro> <seledec> bueno mas bien que el boton del wifi que lo activa no ba solo ba con windows xp <--------------- lo mas probable es que lo hayan retirado por ser viejo :/
 * Souchiro se fué
<seledec> souchiro pero entonces por que funciona en windows
<seledec> ya sauchiro puede ser entonces como puedo utilizar  mi tarjeta inalambrica
<seledec> estoy
<seledec> es que estaba buscando por google y no me di cuenta
<Souchiro> <seledec> souchiro pero entonces por que funciona en windows <--------- es que ubuntu se actualiza frecuentemente, asiq ue, comienzan a desechar lo que piensan que ya no es necesario :/
<seledec> vale
<Souchiro> puede ser eso, o que quisas tengas que buscar en los repositorios el driver para tu targeta
<seledec> entonces como lo puedo hacer funcionar estoy mirando en google
<seledec> eso lo que estoy hacien buscando los reporsitorio
<seledec> pero me cuesta trabajo
<Souchiro> busca informacion sobre tu modelo de tarjeta inalámbrica  en cualquier buscador y con base a eso la buscas en los repositorios
<seledec> eeso intentare
<seledec> por ahora encuentro cosas pero no me ba  aver si lo encuentro
<Souchiro> busca en tu gestor de paquetes, si no lo tienes, instala synaptic
<seledec> gestor de paquete lo tengo pero synapty no lo tengo
<Souchiro> en su buscador pon wireless, y de ahi busca los drivers para intel, instala y prueba a ver si alguno te funciona
<Souchiro> gestor de paquetes synaptic se llama
<seledec> tengo el gestor de actualizaciones
<Souchiro> seledec, tienes conectado el ethernet a tu compitadora?
<Souchiro> a lo mejor esto te ayuda   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982509
<Souchiro> computadora *
<seledec> souchiro si lo tengo
<Souchiro> bueno, trata de no tener el ethernet conectado cuando uses quieras usar el wifi
<Souchiro> si ves esa direccion que puse, puede que solucione tu problema
<Souchiro> cuando termines de hacer lo que sugiere ahi, reinicias y no conectes el ethernet
<seledec> ok
<seledec> tengo istalar el sypnatic no me venia
<seledec> souchino lo tengo echo ahora reinicio
<seledec> souchiro no me valio por culpa del boton que lo bloquea
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> comparaste los datos?
<seledec> si lo compare
<seledec> lo detectaba y ponia bloqueado yes
<Souchiro> a ver vamos por partes
<Souchiro> pon esto en la terminal    dmesg | grep ipw
<Souchiro> y lo pones en el pastebin
<Souchiro> me pasas la direccion
<seledec> vale
<Souchiro> mejor desde mas arriba apra ayudarte, a ver mejor pon esto primero :  rfkill list all
<Souchiro> pones eso en un pastebin
<seledec> souchiro esto me dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264712/
<Souchiro> ya vi, hagamoslo desde el inicio, pon eso que puse un poco mas arriba
<Souchiro> rfkill list all
<seledec> souchiro esto me dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264717/
<Souchiro> mm
<Souchiro> esta bloqueado
<seledec> si sauchiro y ese boton no quiere funcionar
<Souchiro> es deslizable?
<seledec> no es boton fisico
<seledec> como el del encendido
<seledec> el encendido si ba pero el otro boton no ba del wifi
<seledec> no es deslizable
<seledec> es un boton como el encendido
<seledec> cuando enciende el ordenador
<Souchiro> seledec, pon esto en tu terminal
<Souchiro> sudo rm /dev/rfkill
<seledec> ok
<Souchiro> despues reinicias con esto :   sudo shutdown -r now
<seledec> oki eso lo puse y no salio nada
<Souchiro> :S
<seledec> si
<Souchiro> no pasa nada con el segundo?
<seledec> me decia el primero
<seledec> souchiro nada me dice que el boton fisico lo bloquea
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> hiciste de nuevo rfkill list all ?
<seledec> entrado de nuevo
<seledec> souchiro lo echo me dice lo mismo
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> tonx oprime F2 o FN + F2
<Souchiro> 1vez
<Souchiro> y pruebas de nuevo
<Souchiro> el comando anterior
<seledec> ok
<Souchiro> la cuestion es que oprimas f2 dependiendo de tu lap
<seledec> es que reamente el boton wifi no esta en eso botones es un boton fisico como si enciende y appaga el ordenador
<Souchiro> por eso, prueba si es f2 activa el wifi
<Souchiro> y vuelves ahacer el rfkill list all
<Souchiro> al final debe dar Hard blocked: no
<seledec> ningun f ba
<seledec> si alfinal
<Souchiro> sale si al final?
<seledec> no
<Souchiro> al final debe dar Hard blocked: no
<Souchiro> estaaai?
<seledec>                  si
<seledec> estoy
<Souchiro> weno si esta ahora hagamos esto....
<seledec> si
<seledec> dime
<Souchiro> pon esto ahora
<Souchiro> sudo lshw -C network
<seledec> souchiro esto me dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264757/
<Souchiro> ahora esto en un paste
<seledec> aja
<seledec> te puse que me decia
<Souchiro> ia vi
<Souchiro> ahora esto  lspci -nn | grep 2200
<seledec> con el sudo
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> tal cual lo puse
<seledec> vale
<seledec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264763/ esto me dice souchiro
<Souchiro> ahora esto seledec  ls -al /lib/firmware | grep ipw
<seledec> vale
<seledec> souchiro me dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264766/
<Souchiro> seledec,  dmesg | grep ipw
<seledec> ok
<seledec> souchiro esto lo que me dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264775/
<Souchiro> a ver si con esto basta
<Souchiro> sudo echo ipw2200 >> /etc/modules
<Souchiro> reinicias y no uses el ethernet
<seledec> oki
<seledec> me dice permiso denegado
<Souchiro> bueno pon: sudo su
<Souchiro> y luego: echo ipw2200 >> /etc/modules
<seledec> ok
<seledec> permiso denegado
<Souchiro> ....
<seledec> espera lo ice mal
<seledec> lo ice mal ahora te digo
<seledec> ya lo echo
<seledec> ahora desconecto el cable y reinicio
<Souchiro> okas
<seledec> souchiro nada pero ahora no dice que no lo bloquea ningun interruptor
<seledec> ahora si dice que esta bloqueada por el interruptor
<seledec> sauchiro el sinapti donde lo tengo istalar
<Souchiro> centro de software
<Souchiro> pero si lo tienes ...
<seledec> es que no lo beo
<seledec> la que dice actualizar sofware
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> centro de software
<seledec> oki que tengo que poner
<seledec> no lo tengo istalado
<seledec> sauchiro lo estoy istalando
<seledec> buscare por hay
<seledec> aver
<seledec> por que ya no sale en ubuntu por defecto
<seledec> sUCHIRO YA LO TENGO ISTALADO
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-07
<Souchiro> seledec, es que es lo unico que se me ocurre
<seledec> souchiro salen mucho relacionado con el wireless
<Souchiro> si no tendra que ayudarte alguien
<seledec> claro
<seledec> sauchiro nada de la tarjeta inalambrica en el sinapti
<korkssx> buenas
<korkssx> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> ayuda
<arielsanflo> por favor
<arielsanflo> no puedo navegar ni actualizar mi ubuntu
<arielsanflo> mi conexion esta bien
<arielsanflo> puesto que puedo conectarme a skype
<arielsanflo> y  cuando coloco en el navegador http://208.117.253.149/
<arielsanflo> esto me funciona google
<cousteau> arielsanflo, ok, qué versión de ubuntu?
<cousteau> eso de que no puedas navegar ya me parece más raro...  qué te dice el comando   nslookup www.google.es
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 12.04
<arielsanflo> me dice lo siguiente
<arielsanflo> connection timed out
<arielsanflo> no servers could be reached
<cousteau> qué DNS usas?
<cousteau> (clic der icono conexión > "Info de la conexión" > "DNS primario/secundario")
<arielsanflo> 200.21.200.10
<arielsanflo> 200.21.200.78
<cousteau> el segundo no parece ir; no responde a ping
<cousteau> y el primero a lo mejor da problemas
<cousteau> una opción podría ser cambiar a otros dns, como por ejemplo los de google
<cousteau> o los de opennic
<arielsanflo> si es raro a google puedo entrar
<arielsanflo> y me busca cuando coloco preguntas
<arielsanflo> pero al entra a otra direccion no funciona
<cousteau> por ejemplo?
<arielsanflo> digamos puedo entrar a skype
<cousteau> sí, skype no es una pág web, no me vale...
<cousteau> no sé, wikipedia va?  youtube?  a lo mejor la pág está caída
<cousteau> (truco:  www.isup.me/youtube.com  te dice si youtube.com funciona)
<arielsanflo> por ejemplo 74.125.134.104
<arielsanflo> navega
<arielsanflo> el buscador de google
<cousteau> y esa va?  o no va?
<arielsanflo> si va
<arielsanflo> y navega
<cousteau> y cuáles no van?
<arielsanflo> pero cuando entro a cualquier otra pagina no funciona
<arielsanflo> digamos facebook
<cousteau> cualquier otra?  por ejemplo la wikipedia?
<cousteau> 91.198.174.225 = es.wikipedia.org
<cousteau> 173.252.100.16 = www.facebook.com
<julio_> hola buenas noches
<cousteau> el comando   nslookup www.facebook.com   debería dar resultados
<julio_> disculpen soy nuevo en linux y tengo problemas para instalar controlador de la targeta de red
<arielsanflo> cual es la targeta
<cousteau> si nslookup no da resultados a lo mejor las dns no van y hay que usar otras.  Puedes usar las de google (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4) u otras como las opennic
<george2002> como instalo skype facil?
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get install skype
<arielsanflo> y ya
<george2002> esta en los repos?
<george2002> ha ok
<george2002> gracias
<arielsanflo> o descargalo
<arielsanflo> desde la pagina de skype
<cousteau> en la pág de skype debe de estar
<cousteau> no está en repos  (no en los oficiales)
<george2002> gracias de nuevo
<cousteau> es un .deb; creo que con doble clic se instala
<Guest87913> hola buena noche
<arielsanflo> http://www.skype.com/intl/es/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<arielsanflo> hay esta skype 4.0
<joseCO> alguien sabe como averiguar la llave privada de opengpg
<julio> ayuda instale linux en mi lap y no detecta ninguna red wifi mi targeta de red es atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
<julio> la verson de lunix fue ubuntu 12.04
<julio> y tiene  targeta wireles realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> a todos
<k-milogars> tengo la siguiente inquietud
<k-milogars> como instalo kiwix o cdpedia en una red lan
<k-milogars> ya tengo apache
<debsan> julio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<_BUCKY_> nciona = :P
<Tiffon> nas
<_BUCKY_> hola
<_BUCKY_> tengo problemas con  una alfa
<_BUCKY_> alguien  me puede decir porke ubuntu me la detecta pero no me deja  navgar ¿?
<_BUCKY_> navefar*
<_BUCKY_> navegar * :P
<_BUCKY_> estoy con ubuntu 11.10
<_BUCKY_> la alfa es AWUS036H
<devilcry> hola todos
<gabrielgf> hola. Alguien sabe como cambiar la targeta de sonido predeterminado en ubuntu studio 12.04 Tengo 3 placas y quiero usar una en especial
<dylan66> alsamixer f6
<gabrielgf> eso lo escribo en consola?
<idroj07>  hola. no me entiendo muy bien con el libreoffice.. alguien me recomienda una aplicación para crear mapas conceptuales o esquemas que este bien y que ha poder ser este en español?
<gabrielgf> dylan66 presiono f6 en alsamixer. Realmente no encuentro el alsamixer. Este ubuntu studio tiene muchos mezcladores.
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-T, alsamixer, ente
<cousteau> *enter
<dylan66> es un comando de consola
<dylan66> escribe alsamixer en la terminal
<gabrielgf> Ya entre en alsamixer desde consola y presionando f6 puse como predeterminada la placa que yo quería
<dylan66> no se si te va a quedar predeterminada
<dylan66> desoues de reiniciar
<gabrielgf> al salir y volver a entrar está seleccionada como predeterminada la placa que yo quiero pero cuando pongo audacius no suena en la placa que yo quiero
<gabrielgf> ahi pude elejir que audacius reproduzca en la placa que yo quiero
<gabrielgf> antes no de por que no aparecia el programa reproduciendo en el mesclador grafico
<dylan66> a veces se entreveran pulseaudio con alsa
<gabrielgf> gracias dylan66 por la ayuda
<dylan66> de anda
<dylan66> de nada
<gabrielgf> estoy corriendo un liveCD así que no puedo probar si reiniciando funciona todo. Quería saber si la placa andaba ahora a instalar definitivo
<dylan66> ah bueno suerte con la instalacion
<gabrielgf> gracias
<idroj07> Tengo un usb de 7gb particionado en 3 partes. 1º- Cifrada con contraseña reconocible en Linux y NO en windows. 2º- Live CD de un OS reconocible en windows y Linux (fat32 y en "utilidad de disco" me dice en opciones de particion: Arrancable).  Y la 3º- Una partición fat32 para guardar documentos que solo me la reconoce en ubuntu. Que puedo hacer para que esta ultima también me la reconozca windows?
<jorge4> idroj07, si es fat32 windows deberia reconocerla...pulsa sobre mi pc boton derecho y selecciona administrar. Pulsa en administrador de discos lógicos y despues sobre el pendrive. Veras las particiones...selecciona la fate32 que no te reconoce windows y marcala como activa. ESo deberia bastar.
<idroj07> jorge4: No me deja ver las propiedades de la particiones en windows
<idroj07> Solo me permite ver las propiedades de  la particion del OS.
<jorge4> idroj07, ¿desde donde estas intentando ver las particiones?
<idroj07> desde el administrador de discos de windows 7
<jorge4> y no ves el pendrive?
<idroj07> No puedo poner la part. como activa en ubuntu?
<jorge4> en ubuntu la parcicion esta activa pues antes comentastes que si la veias y puedes usarla ¿no?
<jorge4> cuando pones el pendrive en win7 ¿te lo reconoce? desde el administrador de discos deberias ver el pendrive
<idroj07> Si , como dije en ubuntu todo bien. Pero en windows no me reconoce nadamas que la del OS. Las otras nada.. Y en administrador de discos me aparece el pendrive y las particiones pero no me deja modificar las propiedades me da un error. (si me deja modificar la del OS, la q se ejecuta) Y tmb me da la opcion de formatearlas.. no se si debiera hacerlo y al darle formato en windows las leera ahi y tambien en linux.. nose
<jorge4> fat32 es accesible desde linux y desde windows. Puede crearla en win o en ubuntu. Prueba a crearla en win...
<idroj07> jorge4: Es algo muy raro loq me pasa, verdad.. Xd
<jorge4> los pendrive a veces pillan virus y hace cosas raras
<jorge4> si lo montas en linux y desde nautilus pones ver archivos ocultos igual encuentras alguna sorpresita
<jorge4> a mi se men contaminado pendrives en equipos de otras personas
<fzeta> idroj07: gparted! y matas varios pájaros de un sólo tiro, sí lo que pretendes es hacer alguna modificación
<idroj07> He puesto la particion como Arrancable desde "utilidad de discos".. mañana probare en un windows haber si me la lee
<idroj07> gracias a todos. Buenas noches desde alicante!
<jorge4> no hay de que idroj07
<jorge4> vaya tela se me acaba de joder el firefox...me piede reiniciar y asi constantemente
<sk_ryan007> holasss
<sk_ryan007> buenas noches.. alguien con informarcion para poder lograr instalar office 2010 en ubuntu 12.04 lts
<GridCube> office?
<cousteau> si necesita ser office 2010 y no te vale el libreoffice
<GridCube> microsoft office?
<cousteau> mira en la pág de wine a ver qué tal va
<cousteau> pero yo usaría libreoffie
<Exio4> libreoffice 2012 GridCube :P
<cousteau> libreoffice 3.6 es bastante compatible
<sk_ryan007> si.. tienen razon compañeros, es mas q todo por problemas de orden de documentos y la mayoria de los clientes usan offfice...
<GridCube> sk_ryan007, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<GridCube> libreoffice exporta a formato de office 2010 sin problemas
<sk_ryan007> sip, gridcube.. pero se mueven los datos en algunos casos...
<GridCube> el formato de office 2010, es docx o xlsx que son archivos de estructura abierta
<sk_ryan007> me pasa mucho, a veces los docs tienen imagenes y luego no salen y lo demas....
<GridCube> son xml, cambiaron el formato de sus archivos para que sean mas compatibles, libreoffice aprovecha eso
<cousteau> siempre hay problemas
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> siempre
<cousteau> y ooxml va peor que office clásico
<cousteau> al menos para importar
<cousteau> y en impress hay un problema raro con texto girado 90° y 180°, y con las flechas
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-30
<omar_> Hola  a todos
<omar_> Consulta: alguien sabe cómo bajar de peso una imagen JPG? Mi hija tiene que mandar un lote de imágenes y no lo puede hacer porque pesan mucho, gracias desde ya
<ese> comprimelas
<ese> o redimensionalas
<omar_> ese,  cómo puedo redimensionarlas? con qué programa?
<ese> pero vaz a perder calidad, trata de comprimir la carpeta y fijate si aun cabe
<omar_> ok
<ese> for i in *.jpg; do convert $i -resize 800×600 800x600$i; done   <--por ejemplo
<ese> ese es un script que escribi ahorita, con eso te agarra todos los .jpg y los hace 800x800 y renombra la copia con 800x600<nombre>  por cada .jpg convertida
<ese> y para comprimirlas vete a nautilus, dale click derecho a la carpeta y escoje comprimir ...escoge ZIP y ya te crea un .zip
<ese> ...me imagino que en la escuela de su hija usan windows y el formato .zip se usa mucho alla en windows
<omar_> ese, gracias, el otro problema es que el ancho de banda en casa es muy bajo y el archivo resultante es de 36MB y por eso no logra enviar una presentación a su profesora
<ese> omar_, cambiese al direcorio donde estan las fotos, ejemplo: cd fotos; mkdir 800x600;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 800×600 800x600/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_800x600.zip 800x600
<omar_> Ok, están en un pendrive, será mejor ponerlas en el escritorio
<ese> eso reduce aun mas el archivo, le va crear un zip llamado fotos_800x600.zip  fijese si aun esta grande
<ese> necesitaras instalar zip antes: sudo apt-get install zip
<omar_> tengo instaldo eso
<ese> entonces solo ejecuta el script que escribi antes
<ese> y se fija si aun esta grande el .zip
<ese> si aun esta muy grande, a reducir mas:
<omar_> master, ni idea de cómo llegar, en la terminal, a la carpeta que está en el escritorio
<ese> cd; cd Escritorio; cd <carpeta>
<omar_> ta, aya voy
<ese> mkdir 480x320;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 480×320 480x320/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_480x320.zip 480x320
<ese> aun mas chico
<ese> mkdir 800x600;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 800×600 800x600/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_800x600.zip 800x600
<ese> mas grande
<omar_> ese, calma, calma, que no panda el cúnico, por fin llegué a la carpeta, ahora haré lo primero
<ese> :p
<ese> solo copia y pega los ultimos dos scripts que puse
<ese> o copia y pega todo esto completo:
<ese> mkdir 800x600;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 800×600 800x600/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_800x600.zip 800x600; mkdir 480x320;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 480×320 480x320/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_480x320.zip 480x320
<ese> suponiendo que las fotos tengan JPG extencion, sino cambiela a .jpg
<omar_> le pasé la pendrive a mi hija, descomprimió el archivo, abrió la carpeta y está vacía
<omar_> jajajaja sin duda hice algo mal
<omar_> voy a copiar el últmo que me das
<omar_> ese,  jajaj soy muy ajilao, cómo decimos en chile, tengo que instalar, al parecer, el programa convert
<omar_> supongo que con sudo apt-get install convert,  funcionará?
<ese> omar_,  no, es: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<omar_> jaja ya me di cuenta
<omar_> lo estoy haciendo ahora
<omar_> invalid argument for option -resize y otro lote de fraces
<omar_> ese, dame un línea de comando para hacerlo de una en una, porfa
<ese> no ...debes ejhecutarlo todo completo, es un script
<ese> si  vaz linea por linea no te va  funcionar, copia y pega directo a la terminal en carpeta donde estan las todos
<ese> mkdir 800x600;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 800×600 800x600/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_800x600.zip 800x600; mkdir 480x320;  for i in *.JPG; do convert $i -resize 480×320 480x320/$i; done;  zip -r fotos_480x320.zip 480x320
<omar_> ese, Master, pego la línea y en la carpeta se crean dos carpetas y dos archivos comprimidos, pero vacíos y en la terminal me aparecen un montón de líenas que dicen
<ese> las fotos tienen que extencion?
<ese> extension
<omar_> JPG
<ese> .jpg en mayuzculas o jpg?
<omar_> en mayúsculas
<omar_> JPG
<ese> dame un ejemplo
<ese> escribe 1 nombre de una foto completo aqui
<omar_> Ok
<omar_> IMG_1461.JPG
<omar_> solo cambia el número
<ese> ls -al *.zip   <--pega esa salida
<ese> omar?
<ese> omar_, ?
<omar_> dime
<omar_> estoy
<ese> omar_, te voy invitar al /join #ubuntu-es-cafe porque ya nos metimos a offtopic aqui
<omar_> ok
<ese> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ese> ahi le seguimos, lo siento chicos!
<omar_> kurama10, hola, estás por ahí?
<rodicio> Hola. Acabo de hacer  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  y me responde que los errores son "printers-driver-hpijs" y "printer-driver-postscript-hp" .    si hago apt-get uninstall printer-driver... funciona?
<chilicuil> probablemente
<Patero-ng> Can you guys watch this 1½ min video I made with Sony vegas 12?
<chilicuil> I can
 * xoan buenas
<newbie03> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<talo> nas
<successus_clase> salud
<l3u5h1d0> Hola como estan todos
<loadmasther> ayuda con esto
<loadmasther> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<loadmasther> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mimecar> cierra todas las aplicaciones que usen el gestor de paquetes
<GridCube> tal ves el auto update
<loadmasther> todo ocurrio despues de hacer un apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<loadmasther> y despues, alguna sugerencia...
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> y mira que aplicación ha cogido el archivo
<loadmasther> ok
<loadmasther> me dice :
<loadmasther> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME
<loadmasther> synaptic 2100 root   22uW  REG    8,1        0 12845811 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> tienes synaptic abierto
<loadmasther> la mato ?
<loadmasther> espera top...
<mimecar> cierrala bien
<loadmasther> no me aparece nada de synaptic
<mimecar> no tienes abierto synaptic?
<loadmasther> la mato por el 2100
<loadmasther> ?
<mimecar> con suerte no tendrás pérdida de datos, hazlo
<loadmasther> en top no me aparece nada, pero en lsof me da el 2100
<loadmasther> voy guuuuuuaaaaa kill....
<lucas_> hola a todos, quiero pedir ayuda porque tengo un pc con windows, partido en C y D. yo instalé ubuntu en D, y aunque veo que los datos de windows continúan en C, cuando enciendo el computador no sale ninguna opción para elegir entre windows y ubuntu. alguien puede ayudarme???
<mimecar> ¿has instalado ubuntu borrando la partición D?
<lucas_> no, en D habían archivos y quedaban como 90 gigas disponibles, donde instalé ubuntu, swap y coloqué C para ser compartido en ubuntu también.
<mimecar> seguro?
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<lucas_> usé 200 mb para boot, 2 gb de swap y 10 gb para /
<mimecar> no puedes instalar ubuntu dentro de una partición y que se queden los datos
<lucas_> mmmmmm
<lucas_> o sea que si lo instalé en D, todo lo que habia en D fue perdido?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<mimecar> ubuntu no se instala en el espacio libre de D
<lucas_> pangolim
<mimecar> has usado wubi?
<lucas_> mmm creo que no
<lucas_> qué es wubi?
<mimecar> un instalador antiguo para particiones de windows
<lucas_> puchas no sé nada de eso
<mimecar> en el instalador de ubuntu, ¿has borrado la partición D y has creado las otras particiones? o que has hecho
<lucas_> aver... lo que intenté hacer fue usar los 90 gb de D para ubuntu. CREO que hice una partición, y en esa partición usé 200 mb para boot, 2 gb de swap y 10 gb para /
<mimecar> tenías espacio sin particionar en el disco que tenías C y D ?
<lucas_> pero en C creo no haber hecho nada, que es donde está windows
<lucas_> no entendí la pregunta
<lucas_> yo leí algo del grub
<mimecar> para crear las particiones de ubuntu necesitas espacio
<mimecar> si las particiones C y D ocupan todo el disco duro, no se como has instalado ubuntu
<lucas_> bueno yo tenía 90 gb libres en D
<mimecar> no puedes instalar en D sin usar wubi
<mimecar> en D tienes algún archivo nuevo que ocupe mucho?
<lucas_> a ver, wubi es el instalador de ubuntu?
<mimecar> es un instalador que tenían versiones antiguas de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cómo has arrancado la instalación de ubuntu?
<lucas_> no sé, yo bajé ubuntu desde la página de ubuntu, lo instalé en un pendrive y luego lo corrí en el computador
<lucas_> el 12.04
<mimecar> di los pasos que has hecho desde que descargaste la iso de ubuntu
<lucas_> lo coloqué en un pendrive para instalarlo, lo puse en el computador, junto a un tutorial escogí la cantidad de memoria para boot, para swap y para / (raíz). instaló todo bien. ahora cuando enciendo el computador, sólo inicia en ubuntu, y no me da opción de escoger entre ubuntu y windows
<mimecar> "lo coloque en un pendrive"
<mimecar> cómo lo has hecho
<mimecar> desde ubuntu ves los datos de las particiones C y D?
<lucas_> busqué un tutorial en el cual explicaba que con un programa que también bajé e instalé, podía instalar ubuntu desde un pendrive, como si fuera un disco de instalación[
<lucas_> puedo ver C pero no D
<mimecar> si no puedes ver D lo más probable es que la hayas borrado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de windows tienes?
<loadmasther> ayuda, despues de un apt-get upgrade -f, ne arroja esto:
<loadmasther> Preparando para reemplazar default-jre-headless 1.6-34 (usando .../default-jre-headless_1%3a1.6-43ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<loadmasther> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de default-jre-headless ...
<loadmasther> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/default-jre-headless_1%3a1.6-43ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<loadmasther>  intentando sobreescribir «/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk», que está también en el paquete openjdk-6-jre-headless 0:6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu0.10.04.2
<loadmasther> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<loadmasther>  /var/cache/apt/archives/default-jre-headless_1%3a1.6-43ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<loadmasther> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chilicuil> loadmasther: parece un bug en el paquete, intenta 'sudo apt-get purge default-jre-headless' seguido de 'sudo apt-get install default-jre-headless'
<arp-> Alguien ah tenido problema al actualziar recientemente el kernel del Ubuntu 12.10 (x64), a la version 3.5.0-40 o 41 ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-01
<rodicio> Hola, el sistema no me permite actualizar porque tengo algo roto en el sistema. ¿alguien podría ayudarme? dejo un patebin con información:  http://pastebin.com/CfgZWcEy
<chilicuil> rodicio: haz mezclado repositorios?, de donde obtienes printer-driver-postscript-hp?, a mi parecer ahi esta el problema, sugiero que lo elimines, $ sudo apt-get purge printer-driver-postscript-hp printer-driver-hpijs hplip , y luego reintentes actualizar
<rodicio> Uf chilicuil
<rodicio> gracias
<rodicio> me gustaría desinstalar todos los drivers de impresoras HP
<l3u5h1d0> Hay alguien conectado
<alfonso> buenos días, tengo un error al actualizar ubuntu 12.04, me sale lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178662/, las soluciones que he probado hasta ahora han sido, quietar repositorios en synaptic por si eran repositorios que daban problemas, no funcionó, editar archivo /etc/apt/sources.list y desmarcar algunos de los repositorios que daban problemas, no funcionó, comprobar la conexión a internet  para confirmar que todo estaba
<alfonso> bien, que yo detecte no hay ningún problema, también he probado a cambiar el servidor del principal a uno de España y luego otra vez el principal, he mirado en san Google y hasta ahora no he visto ninguna solución mas, sigo mirando, si alguien me puede decir por donde puede estar el problema para solucionarlo se lo agradezco
<alfonso> no se si necesitan algo mas de información para poder ayudarme
<l3u5h1d0> Necesito un apoyo
<alfonso> sobre que l3u5h1d0
<l3u5h1d0> saber ip de los dominios web via terminal
<l3u5h1d0> usaba el host www.google.com.co pero no sale la informacion
<alfonso> ah por cierto esto me pasa desde hace dos semanas mas o menos
<alfonso> siento no poder ayudarte en eso
<l3u5h1d0> alfonso: que problemas tienes tu ?
<alfonso> $ dig nombre_del_sitio creo que lo tuyo es asi
<alfonso> pruebalo
<alfonso> <alfonso> buenos días, tengo un error al actualizar ubuntu 12.04, me sale lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178662/, las soluciones que he probado hasta ahora han sido, quietar repositorios en synaptic por si eran repositorios que daban problemas, no funcionó, editar archivo /etc/apt/sources.list y desmarcar algunos de los repositorios que daban problemas, no funcionó, comprobar la conexión a internet  para confirmar que
<alfonso> todo estaba
<alfonso> [09:39] <alfonso> bien, que yo detecte no hay ningún problema, también he probado a cambiar el servidor del principal a uno de España y luego otra vez el principal, he mirado en san Google y hasta ahora no he visto ninguna solución mas, sigo mirando, si alguien me puede decir por donde puede estar el problema para solucionarlo se lo agradezco
<alfonso> [09:41] <alfonso> no se si necesitan algo mas de información para poder ayudarm
<l3u5h1d0> No puedes actualizar el ubuntu
<alfonso> me ha echado del canal
<alfonso> no
<l3u5h1d0> Por que hicistes copia y pega
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> pero se sigue viendome
<l3u5h1d0> se
<l3u5h1d0> esperame
<alfonso> l3u5h1d0: has probado lo que te puse
<alfonso> lo que te puse funciona con la ip
<alfonso> lo has probado
<l3u5h1d0> pasame el pastebin
<l3u5h1d0> Oe
 * xoan buenas
<Unico> hola, es normal que la carpeta "log" ocupe 50 Gb??
 * ese ploff
<GridCube> Unico, depende de que estas logeando
<GridCube> es muy posible si.
<Unico> GridCube, no estoy seguro, no he agregado nada "extra" al log, solamente lo que el sistema haga por defecto
<Unico> el caso es que me he quedado sin espacio en disco...
<GridCube> si son logs los podes borrar
<GridCube> pero en donde estan?
<GridCube> en /var/log ?
<Unico> si
<GridCube> pues fijate quien te esta llenando los registros
<Unico> hay varios syslog
<Unico> dos kern.log
<GridCube> tira: du -h /var/log
<Unico> eso es lo que mas ocupa parece
<successus_clase> salud
<Unico> aparecen varias
<Unico> la que mas es de 960K
<Unico> pero al final pone 32G /var/log
<GridCube> tons son archivos sueltos en /var/log
<successus_clase> joder 50gb
<successus_clase> xD
<successus_clase> hace cuanto instalastes ubuntu?
<Unico> hará 4 días
<GridCube> Unico, tira un: du -ha /var/log
<Unico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179908/
<Unico> está muy enfermo? jeje
<GridCube> fua tus syslogs
<Unico> borramos?
<GridCube> si, no pasa nada, pero antes veria que es lo que tiene adentro
<GridCube> porque crece tanto
<GridCube> Unico, mira el kern.log, pesa 18gb
<Unico> dentro del syslog?
<Unico> a ver
<Unico> si
<Unico> hay dos
<Unico> uno de 19.1 y otro de 14
<Unico> de que será?
<GridCube> miralos
<GridCube> para eso estan
<Unico> está intentando abrirlo
<Unico> pero tarda muuuucho
<Unico> jaja
<Unico> aparece esto repetido multitud de veces
<Unico> Sep 29 13:04:15 Pc-linux kernel: [ 1392.698496] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=01:00.0 domain=0x0012 address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]
<Unico> todo el rato
<Unico> con hora distinta (cada minuto)
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> algo anda mal ahi
<successus_clase> si se te a llenado algo estara fallando si xD
<GridCube> Unico, ejecuta esto: sudo /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<Unico> hecho
<Unico> no sale nada
<GridCube> eso va a intentar crear kernel.log.1 y un nuevo kernel.log
<GridCube> el nuevo kernel.log va a estar vacio, con suerte
<GridCube> y el que tiene un .1 lo podes borrar
<Unico> vale he borrado el kernel.log1
<Unico> pero...el otro sige igual
<GridCube> sigue de 18gb?
<Unico> asi es
<GridCube>  du -ha /var/log | sort -n
<Unico> si, ahi aparece
<Unico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179993/
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> pero ya no es 18gb
<GridCube> ah si... si si es...
<Unico> 18G	/var/log/kern.log
<Unico> jeje
<Unico> en la linea 125
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> borralos
<GridCube> ni idea de porque crecieron tanto
<Unico> nu se
<Unico> pero el "device=01:00.0" creo que es la GPU
<GridCube> que versiond e ubuntu estas usando Unico ?
<Unico> gnome ubuntu 13.04
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> borralo y fijate si vuelve a crecer masivamente
<Unico> ya es historia
<Unico> jejeje a ver que pasa
<GridCube> Unico, hay gente que reporta que el problema es drivers mal instalados
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/115774
<Unico> que raro, lo instalé desde "controladores adicionales" en el propio ubuntu
<GridCube> Unico, puede ser eso, puede ser cualquier otra cosa.
<Unico> buenas, he decidido reinstalar ubuntu para separar el /home del / , me echáis una mano con las particiones? no se que tamaño asignar a cada una
<mimecar>  / 25, swap doble de ram, /home el resto
<Unico> wow mimecar que rotundo!
<Unico> será suficiente con 25 para root?
<Unico> dispongo de 250 gb
<mimecar> si no te pasas instalando cosas, sí
<mimecar> entonces ponle 50 GB si quieres
<Unico> si que suelo instalar bastantes cosas
<mimecar> a 15 GB lo normal es que ni te acerques
<Unico> uhm
<Unico> parecido a android?
<mimecar> ?
<Unico> bueno, en android ya puedes liarte a instalar aplicaciones que es muy dificil llenar por ejemplo 8 gb
<Unico> algo parecido no?
<mimecar> """algo"""
<Unico> jejeje
<Unico> mimecar, ahora mismo no puedo saber el tamaño que ocupa mi / verdad?
<Unico> lo tengo todo en 1 particion
<Unico> y con el analizador de disco me da que está al 100% la raiz /
<Unico> vamos, como si estuviera lleno
<mimecar> qué tamaño tiene tu partición?
<Unico> buena pregunta
<Unico> cuando instalé le di a usar todo el disco sin más
<Unico> así que doy por hecho que la partición será de 240 gb aprox
<mimecar> es imposible que hayas llenado 250 GB
<Unico> no, si yo también estoy un poco perplejo
<Unico> no sé ni como me ha particionado ni nada
<Unico> y el analizador de uso del disco no ayuda demasiado
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de df -h
<Unico> según el analizador tengo:
<Unico> vale
<Unico> un segun
<Unico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6180588/
<Unico> el sdb es un disco externo, no tiene nada que ver
<Unico> (estoy guardando datos para la reinstalacion)
<Unico> según esto sólo estoy usando 47Gb?
<Unico> bueno claro, he sacado ya bastantes cosas
<mimecar> de donde sacas que estas gastando el 100% de / ?
<mimecar> estas sólo con el 22%
<Unico> del analizador de uso de disco
<Unico> pero ya he sacado casi todo lo que tenia
<Unico> para hacer la reinstall
<Unico> jeje
<mimecar> 96 % tu disco externo
<mimecar> no el sistema
<Unico> sip, ese tambien
<Unico> tengo que vaciar algunos datos..
<mimecar> vas a "perder" el tiempo reinstalando
<Unico> la verdad que si
<Unico> sobre todo lo que quería es separar /home
<Unico> por si me vuelve a pasar
<mimecar> no has llenado el 100 %
<mimecar> eso o acabas de sacar 168 GB de datos
<Unico> bueno, llevo desde las 5 de la tarde y son las 8 jaja
<Unico> "acabo" de sacarlo
<successus_clase> xD
<Unico> 27 Gb de una maquina virtual... 50 Gb que había en la carpeta logs... y el resto eran juegos de la wii
<successus_clase> Unico, borrastes los logs?
<Unico> si
<successus_clase> de pm
<successus_clase> al final que era lo del log del kernel?
<Unico> los logs de kernel.log y kernel.log1
<Unico> ni idea...
<successus_clase> pues previsiblemente se te vuelva a llenar
<successus_clase> :S
<Unico> pero raro raro...aparecia un mensaje de error continuamente (cada segundo)
<mimecar> te volverá a pasar
<successus_clase> xD
<Unico> ya, eso es lo que me da miedoo
<Unico> por eso quiero separar /home
<successus_clase> analiza el error
<Unico> por si las moscas
<mimecar> Unico, aunque separes home tu sistema se bloqueará
<Unico> uf
<successus_clase> pero si separas /home y sigues con el eror
<successus_clase> se te llenara / igualmente
<successus_clase> :S
<Unico> pero podre reinstalar sin perder datos no?
<successus_clase> lo que tienes que hacer es arreglar el error
<Unico> es que no se que mas buscar
<mimecar> Unico, reinstalar = formatear
<successus_clase> eso si, pero para que quieres reinstalar
<Unico> nu se, daba por hecho que el error es del sistema no de /home
<mimecar> y?
<Unico> si pasa otra vez, no tendré que volver a sacar todo al disco externo no?
<Unico> :S
<mimecar> si no arreglas el problema te volverá a pasar
<mimecar> y el sistema se bloqueará
<Unico> osea que no tengo muchas opciones
<Unico> jaja
<mimecar> sí, hacer las cosas bien
<hord> buenas tardes
<Unico> eso intento
<Unico> pero no se donde buscar ese error
<mimecar> lee la información del error
<Unico> Sep 29 13:04:15 Pc-linux kernel: [ 1392.698496] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=01:00.0 domain=0x0012 address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]
<Unico> eso todo el rato en kernel.log
<Unico> cada segundo como 6 o 8 lineas iguales
<mimecar> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/234598
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo de la tarjeta gráfica, de la memoria, el disco..
<mimecar> parece de la tarjeta gráfica https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167838
<mimecar> busca la causa del fallo o perderás el tiempo
<Unico> yo diria que el device 01:00.0 es la tarjeta grafica
<Unico> lo sé por el paquete lm-sensors
<Unico> cuando lo configuré recuerdo que eso es la tarjeta grafica
<Unico> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] (rev a1)
<Unico> con lspci
<Unico> mimecar, leyendo ese link, yo también tengo activado IOMMU en la BIOS
<Unico> porque si lo desactivo no me funciona el ratón ni la red en linux :S
<mimecar> o resuelves el bug o usas otra distribución que no lo tenga
<Unico> ese bug es propio de ubuntu?
<mimecar> de momento ya lo he visto en dos distribuciones
<Unico> puff
<Unico> pues mal asunto, no se que hacer
<Unico> por windows no paso, eso lo tengo claro
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no pasa o no lo registra en un log?
<Unico> no no, soy YO el que no pasa por windows...
<Unico> este pc es nuevo, recién comprado, no pienso instalar windows
<mimecar> reinstalar no te arreglará nada
<mimecar> o buscas la causa del fallo o desactivas el log
<Unico> que puedo hacer?
<Unico> lo raro es
<Unico> que desde que he borrado los dos log, de momento no han vuelto a aparecer
<mimecar> si es un error que se repite, aparecerá
<mimecar> 18 GB de logs no se crean de un día para otro
<Unico> no, desde luego
<Unico> llevaba 4 dias instalado
<Unico> no se que hacer :)
<Unico> :(
<mimecar> ya te he dado dos opciones
<Unico> sip, la primera lo veo difícil dados mis pocos conocimientos
<Unico> creo que le daré un tiempo prudencial a ver si re-aparece el error
<Unico> y si es así entonces desactivo el log
<Unico> la verdad que me ha funcionado todo muy bien, cero problemas
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<Unico> Hola chicos, parece que ha parado el bombeo de logs kern.log
<Unico> Solo quería dar las gracias por las ayudas
<Unico> Llevo 20 minutos y no ha vuelto a aparecer...he modificado en la BIOS algo relacionado con el uefi pci
<mimecar> suerte
<Unico> Muchas gracias mimecar
<soco_> utilisima
<kal> hola, busco alguna idea ... quiero pasar la imagen de un monitor por cable ethernet ??
<mimecar> usa un escritorio remoto
<waflessnet> jajajajajjjajjaja
<waflessnet> mis ojos lloran
<kal> mimecar: jajaja, que sencillo, pero si lo sabia. Pero hay un problema: el monitor es una tele con ethernet, HDMI, etc.
<kal> mimecar:  creo que no me sirve escritorio remoto...
<mimecar> pon el modelo del televisor
<kal> pera...
<mimecar> como mucho tendrá la opción de recibir señal, pero mandarla..
<kal> mimecar: Sony - Televisor LCD KDL-32EX500 "Full HD", 32 inch (82 cm) 16/9, 100Hz, Freeview HD, HDMI x4, USB 2.0
<mimecar> pasa a cafe
<mimecar> !ot kal
<kubot> kal: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<anita-ernesto>                       
<mimecar> entra en el canal, privados no
<anita-ernesto>  ×
<anita-ernesto>     
<anita-ernesto> n
<anita-ernesto> nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmb
<mimecar> anita-ernesto, ¿qué es lo que intentas hacer?
<anita-ernesto> No Era yo .. es que deje la Compu & me la toco mi hermano
<Acro> siempre es bueno que haya nilos
<Acro> niños
<Meganet> alguien que me ayude en java
<ivedci89> allgun reemplazo para kompozer??? ubuntu 13
<soco> Hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo en linux, quisiera saber4 cómo se pone el pidgin en español, gracias...
<chilicuil> soco: hola, escribe en el dash 'Idiomas' y verifica que se haya activado la traduccion a español completa.., cuando se instala ubuntu por cuestiones de espacio, no se descargan todas las traducciones
<soco> ah ok, pero que es el dash chilicuil? estoy usando linux mint basado en ubuntu...
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-02
<ivedci89> ubuntu 13.04)
<ivedci89> actualizado a full al dia..
<ivedci89> instalacion de apache2 php mysql y phpmyadmin + sus aditivos necesarios...
<ivedci89> instalacion de gimp mypaint y extras de ubuntu...
<ivedci89> al apagar al darle clic al hermoso boton que le han hecho no apaga!!! queda con las setras de ubuntu y los pateticos puntitos esos en proceso... tuve que hacerle ImprPant+Ctrl+Alt+R>E>I>S>U>O para apagarla...
<chilicuil> soco: ohh, el dash es desde donde se lanzan las aplicaciones de ubuntu.., si usas mint.., sugiero que busques en los menus de administrador por 'lenguajes' o 'idiomas'
<chapo> exit
<tommy13> ssh -R 9898:localhost:22 -losisecurite 192.241.205.29-N
<tommy13> Hugochavez
<tommy13> ssh -R 9898:localhost:22 -ltomas 192.241.205.29 -N
<tommy13> ssh -R9898:localhost:22 -l tomas 192.241.205.29 -N
<familia> buenos dias estimados
<GridCube> buenas familia :)
<familia> estimados, necesito de su gran ayuda
<familia> ya que no puedo terminar correctamente la sentencia "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<familia> ya buque  y no encontre nada, hasta que me acorde de este canal
<chapo> Como que no puedes terminar
<chapo> ?
<familia> les paso a contar mi desgracia. quise instalar Monodevelop y dio un error en la mitad de la instalacion
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en pastebin
<familia> familia@familia-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<familia> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<familia> Creando árbol de dependencias
<familia> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<familia> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARÁN:
<familia>   libglade2.0-cil libgtk2.0-cil
<familia> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 2 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<familia> 2 no instalados del todo o eliminados.
<familia> Se liberarán 2.635 kB después de esta operación.
<mimecar> usa pastebi
<familia> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]? s
<mimecar> pastebin
<familia> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 296276 ficheros o directorios instalados actualmente.)
<familia> Desinstalando libglade2.0-cil ...
<familia> E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.8.glade-sharp.installcligac
<familia> dpkg: error al procesar libglade2.0-cil (--remove):
<familia>  el subproceso instalado el script post-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<familia> Desinstalando libgtk2.0-cil ...
<familia> E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.6.gtk-dotnet.installcligac
<familia> dpkg: error al procesar libgtk2.0-cil (--remove):
<chapo> pasalo al pastebin
<chapo> pastebin.com
<chapo> y copiar el output ahi y mandar la liga
<mimecar> chapo, no está el usuario en el canal
<chapo> ja no habia visto
<chapo> sorry mate
<mimecar> !paste familia
<kubot> familia: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<familia> la salida es http://paste.lisp.org/+2ZGA.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<familia> ubuntu 13.04 de 64bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<familia> les paso el pastebin como me sugirieron  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183948/
<familia> si con todo y llegue al punto que quiero instalar algo y me dice que se debe eliminar libglade2.0-cil y libgtk2.0-cil
<familia> y no logro elminarlos
<mimecar> ¿has añadido repositorios externos para usar omno?
<mimecar> mono
<mimecar> libglade2 es antiguo
<familia> este problema ya lo tengo hace 1 mes, siendo sincero no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<familia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183995/
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios exernos
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado la información para instalar mono?
<familia> soy terrible voy a ver si consigo la url
<chapo> sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<chapo> asi me andubo
<mimecar> ¿no has añadido ningún PPA relacionado con mono?
<chapo> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:directhex/ppa
<chapo> de ahui el update y le tiras el comando para instalar mono
<mimecar> añadir repositorios PPA puede dar más problemas que otra cosa
<familia> trate de seguir esta guia
<familia> http://dannyemf.wordpress.com/2013/09/12/instalar-mono-en-ubuntu-13-04-ultima-version/
<mimecar> familia, has descargado código que está en desarrollo?
<chapo> por medio de lsource
<familia> crei que de esta forma iva tener la version mas reciente, pero ahora en realidad quiero no tener mas el error que debo desintalar libglade2.0-cil y
<familia> libgtk2.0-cil
<mimecar> prueba con => sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<familia> ok ahi voy
<mimecar> en la instalación de los paquetes has parado el proceso?
<familia> se paro en su momento por un error el el paso 4 de la url que envie
<familia> veo que para seguir sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a debo crear una cuenta Launchpad
<mimecar> por qué dices eso?
<familia> me pidio que me le de el mail con el cualme logueo en Launchpad
<familia> ya lo cree y ya lo puse
<familia> y ya termino
<familia> ahora lo copio
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> NO TIENES que registrarte
<familia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184080/
<familia> ups me registre en https://login.launchpad.net/
<samael_> mi primera experiencia en internet hace 13 años fue en un canal de IRC
<Unico> alguien sabría decirme como puedo instalar el último kernel en mi ubuntu?
<mimecar> con actualizar el sistema es suficiente
<Unico> hola mimecar! vuelvo a recibir los errores en el /var/log/kern.log
<kurama10> Unico: en ubuntu hay unos kernels precompilados
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado, o encuentras la causa del error o bloqueas los logs
<Unico> estoy intentando solventarlo, bien cambiando de kernel bien cambiando drivers nvidia...
<kurama10> para varias distros
<Unico> es buena idea bloquear el log mimecar?
<Unico> como puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> el problema seguirá
<mimecar> mientras tengas una copia de los datos actualizada
<kurama10> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Unico> gracias kurama10 ahora mismo tengo el 3.8.0.31-generic
<mimecar> y no te importe que un día no arranque...
<mimecar> si mezclas kernels el resultado puede ser aleatorio
<Unico> y si pruebo con drivers de la tarjeta gráfica más nuevos??
<kurama10> ahi esta hasta el 3.12
<Unico> bueno en verdad hay hasta el 3.9 para raring...de ahí para arriba son para saucy
<Unico> mimecar, es recomendable por ejemplo el driver nvidia de la página web? el .run?
<Unico> que desesperación quien me mandaría comprar esta placa jajaa
<mimecar> por qué supones que lo provoca la placa?
<mimecar> el driver de ubuntu tiene las actualizaciones controladas, el de nvidia no
<Unico> osea que tampoco es buena idea
<Unico> lo supongo porque el error dice que es por el "device 01:00.0"
<Unico> y por lo poco que he leido en internet
<Unico> pero claro, puede ser la gráfica o la placa base
<mimecar> lee el error
<Unico> mimecar, sabrías como iniciar con la opción iommu=pt ??
<Unico> esto lo he leído ya varias veces y dicen que funciona
<Unico> pero no se donde dar esa opción de inicio
<Unico> I found a fix. Booting with iommu=pt seems to make it work. Unfortunately I think this will cause problems with virtualization.
<mimecar> será un parámetro del kernel
<Unico> Oct  2 19:20:00 Pc-linux kernel: [  948.171648] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=01:00.0 domain=0x0012 address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]
<Unico> siempre el mismo evento
<Unico> cada segundo varias veces
<mimecar> ¿tienes algo que sea AMD?
<Unico> si, el procesador
<Unico> la placa es amd
<Unico> es una gigabyte 990FX
<Unico> el proce un 8350FX
<Unico> lo de amd-vi supongo que es amd virtualization? ..
<Unico> creo que está relacionado con ese tema del IOMMU
<mimecar> desactiva las funciones de virtualización de la bios
<Unico> de hecho, si en la bios no pongo "enable iommu controller" no me funcionan los usb ni la red
<Unico> ese es el problema mimecar, que si lo hago no puedo usar el pc
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> el usb no tiene relación con la virtualización
<mimecar> tiene que funcionarte aunque esté desactivado
<Unico> ya...pero no lo hace
<mimecar> dice eso el manual de tu placa base?
<Unico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143433
<Unico> no, que va lo busqué al principio de montar el pc
<Unico> no me funcionaban y la única solución fue activar eso en la bios
<Unico> he probado debian, fedora 18, opensuse, ubuntu...si lo desactivo no funcionan los usb ni la red
<mimecar> en el enlace que has puesto dice que si funcionan los puertos usb2
<Unico> que va mimecar la única solución fué activar IOMMU... está en el post #6 lo dice quattro_cs
<Unico> y a partir de ahí solución...
<Unico> he visto esto en varios foros
<mimecar> te dice desactivar esa opción y cambiar el modo de funcionamiento de los usb
<Unico> si, el tema de legacy usb
<Unico> pero nada...
<Unico> he modificado todo en la bios
<Unico> y solo me funcionan con eso
<Unico> http://askubuntu.com/questions/276788/trouble-installing-12-10-on-a-ga-990fxa-ud3-base-machine-network-and-usb-dont
<Unico> ahí dan la misma solución
<mimecar> o cambias la placa base o ignoras los errores y esperas que no se rompa nada
<Unico> cambiarla no se si puedo ya han pasado 30 días (comprado en amazon)
<mimecar> has comprado una placa base en amazon?
<Unico> si
<Unico> me salía mas barata
<mimecar> que valiente con algo tan crítico
<Unico> jaja ya no se yo si valiente o bobo
<Unico> vale, entonces, como desactivo el log?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=Ubuntu+logrotate
<mimecar> rota el log cada 2 GB
<mimecar> mientras no uses un disco ssd no tendrás problema
<Unico> uso un disco ssd
<Unico> jaja!
<Unico> que ojo tengo
<mimecar> entonces apaga ese equipo ahora mismo
<mimecar> desactiva el disco duro y conecta con un live cd
<RELOL> hay ya alguna solución para Linux en los Intel Atom?
<mimecar> si dices el problema...
<RELOL> pues que no se inicia
<RELOL> es un Clover Trail
<RELOL> aparte de que no trae BiOS Legacy mode y tienes que lidiar con UEFI
<RELOL> No inicia ningun USB que no sea de Windows 8
<RELOL> Ni W7 en Fat32
<mimecar> windows 7 no está firmado
<mimecar> y ubuntu 13.04 se puede instalar en equipos con uefi
<RELOL> si, pero la cuestión es que aparece GRUB, se le da a Iniciar desde liveUSB (o parecido) pero se inicia windows
<RELOL> y he visto que no hay nadie que haya sido capaz de iniciar ubuntu en estos equipos de manera usable
<mimecar> http://ubunlog.com/ubuntu-13-04-con-bios-uefi/
<dplpp> hola holaaa
<dplpp> necesito hacer un cp dir1/* dir2 cada X minutos, mientras este encendida la PC
<dplpp> ubuntu 13.04
<dplpp> S.O.S
<mimecar> qué te impide hacerlo?
<GridCube> !cron | dplpp
<kubot> dplpp: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Unico> Hola de nuevo!
<Unico> He hecho un pequeño avance, he conseguido que me funcione el ratón y la red sin el controlador IOMMU de la bios
<Unico> La cuestión es que he instalado fedora 19 , 32 bits y es con la única que ha funcionado bien
<Unico> Creo que puede ser el kernel
<abailarri> Saludos. Existe algun software para leer codigo binario de un archivo en ubuntu=
<abailarri> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<abailarri> abrir una imagen para leer su codigo binario
<mimecar> puedes usar un editor hexadecimal si quieres ver los valores
<abailarri> mimecar: me recomiendas alguno?
<mimecar> cualquiera que esté en el centro de software
<socratex> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar? estoy desesperado: el caso es que he instalado un windows xp en un ordenador que tenía ubuntu 12.04, en una nueva partición, por supuesto. Una vez instalado el windows me he propuesto restaurar el grub, para lo cual he leído que tengo que arrancar desde un live cd. Pues bien, mi problema es que he probado varios live cds y ninguno me funciona. He probado con live usb con varias versione
<socratex> s de ubuntu y tampoco. Ahora mismo he conseguido que un live cd de ubuntu 12.04 me lo lea, pero lleva muchísimo tiempo con la pantalla de ubuntu como bloqueado, y aunque sé que el booteo desde cd es lento, me temo que tampoco funciona. Alguien podría ayudarme?
<mimecar> usa el mismo disco que usases para instalar ubuntu
<Acro> tambien puedes editar el grup a mano
<socratex> esa misma copia no la tengo. Pero he hecho otra nueva y no va
<socratex> qué es eso de editar el grub a mano?
<Acro> o en el modo live descargas grub y reparas el archivo
<socratex> A ver, no entiendo. El caso es que no consigo cargar ningún livecd (ni liveusb). Hay alguna otra manera de recuperar el grub?
<Acro> hay un fichero grub.conf (creo) que si SABES cambias las opciones del grup
<mimecar> socratex, pulsa f2 en el arranque y mira en que se queda bloqueado
<socratex> si pulso f2 en el arranque me entra a la BIOS. O quieres decir que le de a f2 cuando está leyendo el livecd?
<mimecar> lo segundo
<socratex> ok
<socratex> voy a probar
<Acro> es raro que un live-cd no te arranque
<Acro> prueba con F11
<socratex> ahora mismo está con el cursor parpadeando y la ventana en negro. Parece que no hace nada. Ni f2 ni f11 hacen nada.
<socratex> Es posible que esté estropeado el lector de dvd y que los live usb estén fallando por otro motivo? (que el usb funciona es seguro porque acabo de instalar un windows xp a través de él)
<mimecar> si usas un usb, el lector no le afecta
<Acro> cuando has copiado el linux en el usb ¿Has formateado?
<socratex> Es muy raro, ahora ni siquiera me sale la pantalla de ubuntu con el live cd, se queda con el cursor parpadeando y la pantalla en negro...
<socratex> Acro, he formateado a fat32, formateo rápido
<Acro> suficiente
<Acro> ¿de que tipo de pc estamos hablando?
<socratex> un sony vaio, del año 2007 aproximadamente
<Acro> socratex: mira esto http://www.ehowenespanol.com/iniciar-vaio-disco-arranque-como_8314/
<socratex> Ahí me dice que configure la bios para el arranque por cd y usb. Eso ya lo he hecho y está bien configurado. Alguna otra idea?
<Acro> prueva con otro pen
<Acro> tiene que funcionar eso primero para luego arreglar el grub
<socratex> Acro, podría ser un problema con la memoria ram?
<Acro> si va win seria raro
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-03
<ivedci89> hi
<Guest74604> buenas noches! saludos desde paraguay
<aldoklein> alguien conoce el plugins zebra de java?
<aldoklein> saludo a todos
<aldoklein> es que tengo ubuntu 12.04 pero cuando quiero utilizar una aplicación web que imprime facturas me sale que no tengo instalado el java
<Monkey> Hola
<Monkey> Tengo un problema, acaba de desaparecer mi juego en la biblioteca de Steam, alguien le paso lo mismo?
 * xoan buenas
<Chico_Azul_1980> buenas tardes
<Chico_Azul_1980> soy nuevo con ubuntu, y estoy instentando ejecutar raidcall que es solo para windows en wine y se me abre bien y todo pero al abrir un grupo se me cierra y me da un error de raidcall. tiene solución?
<yaestaenuso> Hola acabo de instalar ubuntu y quiero instalar los drivers de mi nvidia
<yaestaenuso> pero me aparecen varios, cual escojo?
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<yaestaenuso> no lo se, me sirve?
<mimecar> el driver libre tiene aceleración 3D
<yaestaenuso> suficiente para juegos y demás?
<mimecar> para la mayoría sí
<yaestaenuso> los de steam por ejemplo mimecar?
<mimecar> haz la prueba y lo verás
<yaestaenuso> vale
<yaestaenuso> voy a ver y te comento
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu ahora
<yaestaenuso> si, ya me salió el mensaje de actualizaciones
<yaestaenuso> le di actualizar y reinicié
<yaestaenuso> pues ya está instalado
<yaestaenuso> (steam) pero ni siquiera inicia
<yaestaenuso> ni me da error ni nada, simplemente no aparece ventana
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola y mira los errores
<yaestaenuso> huy acaba de iniciarse solo!
<yaestaenuso> antes de que llegara a escribir en la consola jeje
<yaestaenuso> (steam:5244): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «adwaita»,
<yaestaenuso> [1003/192504:WARNING:proxy_service.cc(958)] PAC support disabled because there is no system implementation
<yaestaenuso> se ha quedado un poco stuck
<mimecar> cuando tengas que pegar texto usa pastebin
<yaestaenuso> vale lo siento
<yaestaenuso> de todas formas ya no parece que tenga que pegar mas...se ha quedado ahí
<yaestaenuso> nada, he matado el proceso, no hacía nada de nada
<yaestaenuso> voy a probar los de nvidia
<yaestaenuso> lo que no se porque aparecen varios, 304, 310, 313, 310 probado...
<mimecar> los juegos de steam de windows no te funcionarán, lo sabes?
<yaestaenuso> si, pero los que me gustan están en linux
<yaestaenuso> tampoco soy muy jugón...
<yaestaenuso> css, hl, hl2, portal..
<yaestaenuso> cual me recomiendas mimecar de las versiones 304, 310, 313 etc
<yaestaenuso> en ningún sitio especifica nada...y en internet no encuentro nada
<mimecar> en los drivers privativos de ubuntu te salen todas esas?
<yaestaenuso> si
<mimecar> prueba con la última
<yaestaenuso> vale, osea la 313
<yaestaenuso> vale, ya está instalada, pero no veo diferencia
<mimecar> has reiniciado?
<yaestaenuso> mmm no me ponía nada, osea no
<yaestaenuso> jejeje tengo que reiniciar?
<mimecar> tu que crees...
<yaestaenuso> normalmente lo dice... :( vale ahora vuelvo! jeje gracias mimecar
<yaestaenuso> hola de nuevo
<yaestaenuso> parece que steam sigue igual
<yaestaenuso> :S
<mimecar> estas seguro que es un problema de la tarjeta gráfica?
<yaestaenuso> en absoluto
<yaestaenuso> no conecta, se queda en la ventanita de conectando a la cuenta xxx...
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345120/why-doesnt-steam-start
<yaestaenuso> nada, no hay manera
<yaestaenuso> he borrado toda la carpeta ./steam y tampoco jaja
<mimecar> ya has hecho lo que sale en la página?
<yaestaenuso> si si, pero seguía igual, hasta que he probado a borrar toda la carpeta
<mimecar> desaparece el error que decía del proxy?
<yaestaenuso> mmm pues ahora mismo te digo
<yaestaenuso> pues no
<yaestaenuso> ahí sigue
<mimecar> haciendo lo que pone en la guía no debería aparecer
<mimecar> resuelve primero eso
<yaestaenuso> puf jaja, mimecar esto es de chiste. Estoy buscando solución por internet y a los 5 minutos conecta...me está troleando
<mimecar> eso o tu ordenador es lento
<yaestaenuso> debe ser el ordenador porque de internet tengo 100mb
<yaestaenuso> mimecar, leyendo una solución decía un usuario que es recomendable agregar el repositorio de x-swat updates
<yaestaenuso> esto es recomendable?
<yaestaenuso> no quiero cagarla hablando mal
<mimecar> para que quieres añadir un repositorio para tarjetas intel?
<yaestaenuso> ah pero que es para tarjetas intel? O_O
<yaestaenuso> yo pensaba que traía drivers mas nuevos para nvidia
<yaestaenuso> pff jaja perdona pero se nota que soy novato ok..
<mimecar> no es lo que dice en la descripción del ppa
<mimecar> añadir ppa es una forma sencilla de fastidiar el sistema, instala sólo los necesarios
<yaestaenuso> así lo haré compañero gracias
<yaestaenuso> por cierto, antes de irme. De que manera puedo contribuir con ubuntu/linux?
<mimecar> usandolo y reportando los fallos
<yaestaenuso> para reportar los fallos, es necesariamente en inglés, cierto?
<mimecar> la mayoría de las veces sí
<yaestaenuso> entonces poco voy a poder reportar
<yaestaenuso> jejej primero tendré que aprender inglés
<yaestaenuso> bueno chicos, un placer y gracias por estar ahí.
<yaestaenuso> Cuidarse, saludos!
<nipsarm> Hola a todos, como puedo reemplazar texto de un archivo desde terminal?
<kurama10> :s/ppalabra/nuevapalabra/g
<kurama10> eso sustituye en todo el archivo "ppalabra" por nuevapalabra
<kurama10> nipsarm:
<nipsarm> :s/texto/nuevotexto/g mitexto.txt   se usa así?
<nipsarm> kurama10 ?
<kurama10> no eso es para paalabras
<kurama10> necesitas remplazar todo una linea
<kurama10> ?
<nipsarm> una cadena de  texto
<nipsarm> listo, lo logré ->   find  -name \*.txt -exec sed -i "s/texto-a-cambiar/nuevo-texto/g" {} \;
<nipsarm> no tenía idea de cómo buscar, me diste una kurama (y) también hay un programa grafico llamado pyRename :D
<nestor> hola alguien sabe como ahcer funcionar mi adaptador usb WN8200nd en Ubuntu?
<nestor> para wifi
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-04
<eamagoo> Hola a todos buenas noches desde Argentina
<eamagoo> Estoy intentando instalar Ubuntu en mi nueva notebook y por desgracia no lo logro
<eamagoo> intente con la version 12.04lts y 13.04 en ambos casos no logro obtener video, siempre queda en pantalla negra
<CrazyZurfer> hola
<CrazyZurfer> extrañamente cuando trato de instalar ubuntu, me dice que no tengo ningùn SO instalado en el disco duro
<CrazyZurfer> pero tengo windows 7
<TM26> Hola , tengo el disco encriptado ubuntu 13.04 y cuando inicia me sale una leyenda para acceder a el y luego iniciar secion como a todos , hay alguna forma de quitar esa frase que sale para desencriptarlo ????
<TM26> No laclave de desenvriptacion si no la leyenda q sale arriba !!! :)
<TM26> La verdad q no he encontrado nada respecto al tema o no he buscado bien ... Alguna sugerencia ?
<Guest60278> hola,no consigo configurar atajo de teclado para ajuste de brillo en ubuntu 12.04 y al instalar brigtness-indicator y  pinchar sobre él, me dice que no hay "backlights en mi sistema" ,alguien puede ayudar.
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce tu webcam pero cheese si, quizás ayude si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « D_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto. Si deseas ejecutar varias instancias de Skype al mismo tiempo, ejecuta « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin »
<flare> hola alguien me ayuda para instalar drivers privativos de ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> !alguien flare
<kubot> flare: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> flare, abri el panel de configuración de origenes de software (software-propieties-gtk) y laulitma solapa es "controladores audicionales"
<GridCube> adicionales
<MicroMega> hola a todos.. tengo un problema que me hace vulnerable y creo que ya se aprovecharon de eso, mi sistema monta las particiones sin preguntarme por passwds o confirmacion ni nada parecido, solo con un click, como resuelvo eso?
<MicroMega> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> las particiones se montar con la información del fstab
<mimecar> no es un fallo de seguridad
<MicroMega> hola mimecar! tanto tiempo, gracias, entonces no tengo de nada que preocuparme?
<mimecar> por qué tendrías que preocuparte?
<MicroMega> perfecto, pense que si alguien entrara en mi pc podria entrar facilmente al sistema de archivos de otros OS
<mimecar> cualquiera con un cd / usb puede hacer eso
<MicroMega> ah claro pero eso de forma fisica
<mimecar> si les has creado una cuenta en ubuntu, igual
<MicroMega> ya veo
<MicroMega> pero en el caso de un cracker de forma remota.. digo, igual podria entrar pero por lo menos hacerselo mas dificil
<mimecar> no es tan sencillo que entren desde fuera
<MicroMega> perfecto eso queria escuchar
<MicroMega> has sido de tremenda ayuda otra vez mimecar te agradezco un millon
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que si te instalas troyanos o aplicaciones dudosas
<mimecar> les hagas tu el trabajo
<MicroMega> claro
<MicroMega> en ese caso mejor instalar clamav y clamtk, no?
<mimecar> no sirve de nada
<MicroMega> por lo menos estoy libre de backdoors gracias al freesoft
<mimecar> si usas sólo repositorios oficiales, deberías
<MicroMega> perfecto
<MicroMega> resumen no tengo que preocuparme por la entrada remota a mi pc, si alguien se quiere ensañar y empeñar lo lograra pero a que eso pase es dificil, los antivirus no me sirven los backdoors no entran usando solo repositorios oficiales
<MicroMega> vale mimecar gracias
<mimecar> mientras uses versiones de ubuntu con soporte no hay problema
<MicroMega> gracias otra y otra vez
<MicroMega> me quedare por aqui para ver si uedo ayudar a alguien
<MicroMega> nos vemos mimecar que tengas un buen dia
<chispassss> buenas!!!  tengo un problema con un software... se llama qgis ... al iniciarlo me sale el siguiente error ...  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  ERROR] No se puede hacer una copia privada de qgis.db
<chispassss> y cuando le doy aceptar  me sale otro error q dice lo siguiente -.......  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No se pudo cargar el complemento processing debido a un error al llamar a su método classFactory()
<chispassss> error python
<mimecar> http://www.asesoriaensig.com.mx/blog/?p=976
<mimecar> primer resultado si buscas el error en google
<chispassss> gracias lo intetanre...  y te aviso
<chispassss> mimecar gracias!!!!!!!!!!!    eso soluciono todos los problemas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    le di vueltas a eso toa la noche... enserio gracias!!
<mimecar> estas toda la noche y no se te ocurre buscar el error?
<chispassss> nooooo      pense q era problemas de paquetes rotos   x q instale unas librerias y repositorios q no debia ....   y no se me ocurrio buscar en google ese error!!
<chispassss> pero bueno...  gracias por la leccion
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<domingo> buenas tardes
<domingo> estoy intento instalar rar en ubuntu 13
<domingo> me sale esto
<domingo> No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<mimecar> cierra cualquier cosa que use el gestor de paquetes
<zerick> domingo, lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<zerick> domingo, apuntas el numero que sale debajo de PID y luego haces un kill -9 NUMERO (NUMERO = nro debajo de PID)
<domingo> gracias... reverti la configuracion de los package...
 * xoan buenas
<zerick> ?
<Div_by_Zer0> hola
<Div_by_Zer0> alguno usa ps3 media server??
<Div_by_Zer0> o sabe como configurarlo
<mimecar> eso tiene relación con ubuntu?
<Div_by_Zer0> lo estoy usando en ubuntu
<Div_by_Zer0> osea esta relacionado
<mimecar> cuál es la duda concreta
<Div_by_Zer0> keria ver si alguien lo usaba nada mas... ya que en mi caso particular no me toma la play
<mimecar> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13046
<mimecar> primer enlace al buscar
<mimecar> ya has hecho todo eso?
<Div_by_Zer0> yes
<mimecar> si después de seguir los pasos no te funciona, lo más rápido será preguntar en su foro
<Div_by_Zer0> thanks...
<rodicio> test
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<warmachine> hola
<warmachine> buena tarde
<warmachine> alguien me ayuda para instalar en ubuntu wicd
<warmachine> mi vercio0n es la 13.04
<warmachine> hola
<warmachine> alguien ayuda porfavor
<warmachine> hola
<GridCube> warmachine, wicd?
<warmachine> si
<warmachine> el gestor de redes
<warmachine> amigo
<warmachine> ya lo intente pero tuve uqe desinstalar el networkmanager de gnome
<warmachine> yy fue un caos
<GridCube> ni idea que es
<warmachine> apoco
<warmachine> oye otra cosa
<warmachine> como instalo mis controladoes de mi ati 4870 hd
<warmachine> en 13.94
<warmachine> 13.04
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<warmachine> ok
<warmachine> checo
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-05
<warmachine> hola
<warmachine> una pregunta mas
<warmachine> es necesario usar los drvers de ati
<warmachine> tengo una h870 hd
<warmachine> 4870 hd
<chispassss> buenas noches!!! instale r-cran  desde el repositorio oficial y tienen una version antigua aun asi la insatale junto con una interfaz grafica q se llama r commander ... lo hice desde synaptics ...  mi problema es q no inicia  el programa se queda atascado con la terminal sin decir absolutamente nada............         intente seguir este procedimiento... http://cran.us.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/  ..........  añadiendo los r
<GridCube> chispassss, ese programa no tendra una variable --verbose ?
<chispassss> GridCube     no se q eso de una variable verbose...
<GridCube> cuando lanzas R podes ponerle la variable --verbose, asi: R --verbose
<GridCube> a veces los programas tienen esa variable para tirar muchos datos de debug
<GridCube> chispassss, sabes ingles?
<chispassss> un pocko
<chispassss> entiendo
<chispassss> en la terminal me salio r
<GridCube> chispassss, entra en #R que es un canal dedicado a R y a r-cran, ahi te van a poder ayudar
<chispassss> y su descripcion
<GridCube> pero es en ingles
<chispassss> con R --verbose
<chispassss> ahhh ok
<chispassss> muchas gracias!
<GridCube> de nada
<GridCube> seguro que ellos sabran mucho mas, pero tendras que tener paciencia porque los anales para programas dedicados a veces tardan un monton en responder
<chispassss> como puedo saber el comando q debo ejectutar en terminal de un programa q instale?.... lo q pasa es q el icono q se instalo en el menu no funciona
<chispassss> instale R
<Guest31442> hola gente, se que esto no va aca pero en el canal de crunchbang nadie me da bola, hay alguien que la halla usado alguna vez?
<teosanru> hola
<teosanru> deseo saber si puedo realizar boding de dos conexiones o servicios de internet suministrado por una misma empresa? tengo dos tarjetas de red fisicas y dos conexiones de internet suministradas por  claro cada una con 20 megas de velocidad, quiero sumar las dos conexiones se puede esto en ubuntu 13.04?
<teosanru> hola
<teosanru> alguuien me podria decir si en ubuntu 13.04 se puede realizar boding para sumar dos conexiones de 20 megas cada una
<teosanru> ?
<Rahl> Buenos dias
<Rahl> Estoy intentando trazar la razón de un wifi dongle que se desautentifica en una ubuntu 12.04 con kernel 3.11. Alguien me puede resumir los pasos para poder determinar donde falla? El syslog me dice : "Oct  5 06:10:50 xarz-hole kernel: [70326.767749] wlan4: deauthenticated from 00:23:69:1a:d7:eb (Reason: 7)"
<Rahl> lswh:"configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k_htc driverversion=3.11.0-031100-generic firmware=1.3 ip=192.168.0.195 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn"
<Rahl> lspci -n
<mimecar> has mirado si la tarjeta wifi es incompatible con ubuntu?
<Rahl> Es un usb recomendado por la FSF...lo compr-e precisamente porque tenia buen soporte.
<Rahl> A ver, me ha aguantado más que otros usb que estaba probando....el  problema viene que si se desautentifica ya no vuelve a conectarse y me quedo con un server sin red :(
<Rahl> (me ha aguantado 18h conectado)
<mimecar> aunque sea recomendado no quiere decir que funcione sin problemas
<mimecar> busca si tiene incompatibilidades
<Rahl> Es un TPLINK TL-WN722N
<Rahl> voy a ver
<Rahl> Dios! Tienes toda la razón. Me dejé llevar y no investigué suficiente! "Needs unplug/replug after a reboot or power off of the PC from time to time. Known since several months by Atheros, will not be fixed. Waste of money"
<Rahl> Eso en  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<Rahl> bueno al menos era barata...9€
<Rahl> Hay algun sitio donde ubuntu recomiende un fabricante para usb wifi? No lo encuentro...
<mimecar> usa google para ver si es compatible
<mimecar> ubuntu no es la única distribución
<Rahl> Esa es compatible...pero inestable. Necesito ubuntu porque tengo esa ubuntu des de hace mucho...y la quiero mantener igual: dime sentimental
<mimecar> "mucho" es año y medio
<mimecar> si la instalaste cuando salió
<Rahl> que va! esa lleva actualizandose des de hace mas de 4 años...versión tras version.
 * xoan buenas
<crasshv4> holaa
<crasshv4> en mi portatil teng w7 + ubuntu  primero instale w7 y luego ubuntu , mi problema es qe e perdido la passw de w7 y yA echo todo lo posible para quitarla , perop no a sido posible
<mimecar> reinstala windows 7
<crasshv4> mi pregunta es , ahora al formatear w7 , seguro qe se me jode grub
<mimecar> sí
<crasshv4> y tengo todas las cosas confuiguradas en ubuntu
<crasshv4> como puedo formtear sin qye se joda el grub?
<crasshv4> o no hay manera y despues de roto , instalo grub y ya esta,,,
<mimecar> si reinstalas windows te quedas sin grub
<mimecar> después restauras grub
<crasshv4> vale
<crasshv4> ya intente con tryniti rescue quitar la password pero no se pudó
<Rahl> weno, he creado una página wiki en :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TL-WN722N para que la gente pueda aportar ideas o al menos sepan los problemas que trae...
<teosanru> hola
<teosanru> necesito que alguien me haga el favor de decirme si en ubuntu se puede realizar la suma de 2 conexiones de internet de 20 megas para sumarlas y obtener 40 mb
<mimecar> mientras tengas varias tarjetas de red, sí
<guampa> teosanru: si, en el caso de conexiones a internet podes usar alguno de los varios tipos de balanceo de internet
<guampa> pero no es algo simple y literal como "sumar dos conexiones de X y obtener una de X+X"
<guampa> para el caso de red local si es mas como decis
<teosanru> disculpen no habia visto sus respuestas
<teosanru> lo que sucede es que tengo dos conexiones a 20 megas y quiero usarlas para descargas en el mismo PC
<teosanru> deseo sumar el ancho de banda he leido que si se puede
<teosanru> pero no tengo claro si es con dos tarjetas de red o con un router
<teosanru> le que se podia realizar en ubuntu con 2 tarjetas red fisicas y que se llama boding o la segunda opcion es un router pero soy nuevo en esto asi que necesito la opinion de alguien que tenga experiencia y me diga si realmente se puede hacer esto?
<mimecar> necesitas dos routers, un equipo con varias tarjetas de red (3)
<ese> ...y que la internet venga de 2 cables diferentes hacia tu casa por conexion
<teosanru> minecar, los router del servicio de internet ya los tengo
<teosanru> son dos servicios distintos de 20 megas pero con el mismo ISP
<ese> 1 conexion internet, con un isp hacia una tarjeta por conexion
<ese> pero si llegan a ti por el  mismo cable?
<teosanru> no son cables diferentes
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=unir+dos+conexiones+de+red+ubuntu
<teosanru> si te refieres dentro de mi casa
<mimecar> ahí tienes documentación
<teosanru> lo que deseo saber puntualmente
<teosanru> es si se puede o no sumar estas conexiones en ubuntu
<teosanru> ya que de esa respuesta depende si me compro un PC a estilo servidor
<mimecar> revisa la documentación que te he puesto
<guampa> teosanru: ya te dijimos que si varias veces, pero no veo que tiene que ver con una "pc estilo servidor"
<mimecar> se puede hacer, pero es entretenido
<guampa> en una notebook o telefono podes hacer lo mismo y funcionaria igualmente
<guampa> en cualquier linux lo podes hacer
<teosanru> ok muchas gracias por la respuesta es que en una respuesta lei que no
<teosanru> y queria estar seguro
<teosanru> como les dije soy nuevo en esto y respecto al pc es estilo servidor pues que es para virtulizar
<guampa> lo que te dije es que no existe el "sumo dos conexiones de internet de 20 megas y tengo una de 40"
<mimecar> puedes balancear la carga, pero no esperes que te funcione a la velocidad máxima de las dos conexiones
<mimecar> para virtualizar necesitas dos conexiones independientes?
<teosanru> por ahora si porque tengo dos distintas
<teosanru> y necesito sumarlas eso decian en google que si se podia con linux
<ese> parasumar lo mas facil seria ya que usas  2 conexiones del mismo isp hablarles y que  te las una en una sola
<teosanru> o con unos router multiwan
<mimecar> me parece que lo tienes demasiado sobredimensionado
<guampa> teosanru: no envies pm sin que te lo soliciten, canaliza tus preguntas en el canal
<successus> salud
 * ese le abre una cervesa a successus 
<teosanru> sobredimensionado?
<guampa> no te la compliques tanto teosanru, googlea ECMP o "equal cost multipath". esa es una tecnica
<guampa> y la segunda mas simple es "iptables mangle + nth loadbalancing"
<mimecar> teosanru: 20 MB de bajada pueden ser insuficientes para uns ervidor
<guampa> agrega "linux wan loadbalancing" a las busquedas
<successus> buenas ese
<guampa> y vas a encontrar toneladas de material
<mimecar> el valor crítico es el ancho de banda de subida, el de bajada no te sirve
<teosanru> gracias a mi solo me interesa el de bajada
<mimecar> ... seguro?
<ese> lo que quieres tener es mas subida desde tu maquina hacia afuera que mas bajada desde afuera hacia tu maquina
<teosanru> creeme que es con el que voy a trabajar ya que la virtualizacion es para aprovechar la bajada
<mimecar> tu servidor no va a proporcionar servicios al exterior?
<teosanru> no
<mimecar> entonces para que quieres 20 MB de conexión?
<teosanru> solo deseo que descarcgue a maxima velocidda
<mimecar> si es una red interna
<ese> un servidor muy powa
<teosanru> es que ya tengo los 20 megas
<teosanru> en cada conexion
<mimecar> si sólo lo quieres para descargar no necesitas montar ningún servidor
<ese> es un servidor hibrido! lol
<teosanru> y deseo sumarlas para aprovechar la bajada a toda
<mimecar> aprovecharás la bajada en descarga directa
<teosanru> no dije servidor por el hadwared que voy a emplear
<mimecar> en fin, tu sabrás lo que quieres hacer
<teosanru> sip
<teosanru> como te dije son virtualizaciones de hasta 80 maquinas
<teosanru> virtuales por eso dije que emplearia un servidor puesto que un PC normal no tiene las caracteristicas para esto
<teosanru> entonces necesito aprovechasr las dos conexiones en si agradezco sus respuestas al menos ya se que si se puede en ubuntu esa es la causa por la que me pase de windows a ubuntu
<teosanru> entre otras
<mimecar> configura un equipo normal y comprueba si lo puedes hacer
<mimecar> antes que comprar un servidor
<teosanru> ahora dime se podra con router multiwan he leido que si pero depronto tu hayas oido otra cosa
<mimecar> en esos temas no he investigado
<teosanru> ok te agradezco, bueno lo intentare con linux investigare lo que guampa me dijo que buscara
<teosanru> con el iptables
<teosanru> y tomare tu consejo tratare de unir las dos conexiones
<teosanru> en este pc y si funciona lo hare en el servidor
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo un usb que debido algun software no puedo formatarlo
<anikras> he intentado con gparted
<anikras> desde widows
<anikras> pero nada
<anikras> no puedo formatearlo
<anikras> puedo ver y copiar los ficheros de dentro
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error de Gparted?
<anikras> pero no puedo escribir
<anikras> unable to open /dev/sdc read-write ( Read-only file system)
<anikras> File system : NTFS
<mimecar> montalo desde la consola como escritura
<anikras> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test/
<anikras> Can only open '/dev/sdc1' as read-only
<anikras> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<anikras> The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing.
<successus> reinicio
<mimecar> anikras: tu disco tiene errores
<anikras> mimecar, tiene un software de proteccion de escritura
<mimecar> en ese caso o lo desactivas o haces un formateo a bajo nivel
<anikras> mimecar, ya he probado hacer un formateo a bajo nivel
<anikras> y no he podido
<mimecar> ¿qué software de protección lleva la memoria usb?
<anikras> pues el de Sandisk
<anikras> pero no he encontrado ninguna carpeta con el software
<anikras> sino ya estaria desactivado
<mimecar> la protección no es únicamente la presencia de una carpeta
<mimecar> puede ser una protección hardware
<anikras> no tiene ninguna pestaña
<anikras> es este USB
<anikras> http://www.pccomponentes.com/sandisk_cruzer_edge_8gb_usb.html
<anikras> pero de 32
<mimecar> no es obligatorio que lo lleve
<mimecar> instala la herramienta de Sandisk e intenta quitar la protección
<anikras> mimecar, no se puede
<anikras> sandisk
<anikras> se supone que tiene una carpeta en el usb
<anikras> con la aplicacion para instalarla
<anikras> se necesita instalar la aplicacion en el USB
<anikras> si el USB esta en modo protegido, no se puede meter nada dentro
<anikras> para instalar la aplicación en el PC
<anikras> se necesita instalarla desde USB
<mimecar> descarga la utilidad de sandisk primero
<sirderigo> Buenos días. Estoy tratando de compilar tigervnc en Ubuntu y me da este error: /home/sirderigo/Descargas/tigervnc-1.3.0/vncviewer/CConn.h:43:27: error: ‘FL_SOCKET’ has not been declared
<matraquillo> Ola a todos
<matraquillo> soy un noob con algun conocimiento de informatica, pero descarge el ubuntu deskop 12.04 y me da errores por todos lados
<mimecar> ¿cómo has descargado la iso?
<matraquillo> no llevo ni 2 horas con el acabo de probar a actualizarlo y lei algun mal comentario. Me lo recomendais para empezar o no??
<matraquillo> descargado e instalado de cero por iso
<mimecar> puedes usar la 12.04 sin problemas
<matraquillo> errores del estilo mozilla ver video necesita flash player, error, intento de software center y error, lo tuve que hacer por comandos en terminal
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> flash no viene de serie pero se instala
<mimecar> eso no es un error
<matraquillo> si pero ni me lo instalo el mozilla y se ofrecio ni el software center
<matraquillo> tuve que hacerlo por terminal
<mimecar> flash está en el centro de software
<mimecar> y el centro de software funciona sin problemas siempre que no añadas PPA dudosos
<matraquillo> lo he puesto a actualizar es por si acaso es normal o no. Esta limpio no hice nada y de web de ubuntu oficial
<ariel__> alguien utiliza eclipse
<mimecar> !alguien ariel__
<kubot> ariel__: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ariel__> saludos mimecar
<matraquillo> lo unico que escoji la version 64bit puede ser el error ese???
<mimecar> si tu sistema es de 64 bits, no
<matraquillo> es 64
<matraquillo> sino meto el 32 y listo total poca diferencia hay
<mimecar> si quieres perder el tiempo pon la de 32
<ariel__> la idea es la siguiente siempre he trabajado con eclipse y me funciona super pero ahora que instale java 8 empezo a dar problemas
<ariel__> alguien tiene el mismo problema
<mimecar> ariel__, necesitas usar esa versión concreta de Java?
<mimecar> no es una versión en desarrollo?
<ariel__> que sepa es concreta
<mimecar> la última oficial es la 7 update 40
<matraquillo> otra duda como instalo archivos del estilo msi, tengo que hacerlo por terminal siempre o hay alguna aplicacion??
<mimecar> matraquillo, no instales cosas a mano, usa el centro de software
<mimecar> aparte, no puedes usar archivos .msi
<mimecar> ariel__, Java 8 está previsto para el año que viene
<ariel__> hay dios
<ariel__> eso es lo que no entiedo
<ariel__> tengo instalado esta
<ariel__> mira
<mimecar> http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-07-2013/130725-love-and-hate-for-java-8.html
<ariel__> java version "1.7.0_25"
<ariel__> java -version me da eso
<mimecar> esa versión no es java 8
<matraquillo> perdona es mi primer linux disculpa
<mimecar> matraquillo, usa el centro de software para instalar programas
<mimecar> no uses la consola hasta que pase una semana de uso
<matraquillo> si entendido gracias por todo mimecar
<rengo> hola grid
<rengo> mimecar:  busybox exite para linux?
<mimecar> sí
<rengo> se exite android mimecar  pero linux para q sirve?
<rengo> otra consulta amigo
<rengo> quiero soft visalizador potente ver .logs etan guardadoso tiempo real
<rengo> cual recomendas
<mimecar> el comando tail ya te los muestra en tiempo real
<rengo> apps visor log pueda interpretar bienno sea tiempo real
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-06
<rodicio> Tengo un troyano en el sistema o algo similar
<rodicio> en Firefox
<mimecar> en ubuntu?
<mimecar> rodicio, si esperas ayuda tendrás que contestar
 * xoan buenas
<rodicio> perdón, creí que no había nadie y estaba en el IRC inglés.
<rodicio> cuando abro una ventana privada en firefox, se me habre este popup   http://weeklycareeradvice.blogspot.com.es/
<rodicio> perdón por el abre
<mimecar> ¿qué extensiones de firefox has instalado?
<rodicio> mimecar, ok, no lo había pensado
<rodicio> creo que no es de eso, pero voy a pegar un vistazo
<mimecar> dudo que te hayan metido un troyano en ubuntu
<rodicio> Creo que está solucionado, ahora te digo que addons desabilité
<rodicio> Gcache + 1.6    ------------     Logical games ----------Play your piano ------------ Proxmate prxy on steroids
<rodicio> *proxy
<mimecar> estas extensiones son de la tienda de firefox?
<rodicio> si, creo que no se descargarlas de otro sitio
<mimecar> las extensiones de los juegos es fácil que metan publicidad
<rodicio> ok, pues es una extensión que instalé y no supe hacerla funcionar.
<rodicio> acabo de activar Gcache y Proxmate, y de momento no volvió a salir la popup.
<jota> holaa
<jota> ...
<Acro> hola jota
<jota> hola quien genio aqui en hack para facebook es que quiero hacer hack en ninja saga pero nose por que tengo ubuntu
<leprechaunEse> jota /join #facebookhacks
<leprechaunEse> y /part
<leprechaunEse> jota, mejor asi:
<leprechaunEse> /part
<jota> ah?
<leprechaunEse> /join #facebookhackers
<mimecar> jota, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, lo que quieres hacer no entra dentro del soporte
<leprechaunEse> en esa secuencia escribe eso aqui
<jota> ok gracias
<leprechaunEse> don mimecar
<leprechaunEse> don mimecar  le pordria preguntar algo ?
<mimecar>  di leprechaunEse
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Katux> ¿se puede usar el Supergrubdisk para arrancar desde una partición con UEFI?
<Katux> *en un ordenador con UEFI
<Katux> veo que me tengo que olvidar de instalar ubuntu, bye
<successus> salud
<alfonso> buenas noches, tengo ubuntu 12.04 y no consigo que actualice salen todos estos errores http://pastebin.com/EMf3QxZr he probado a reponerlos desde esta pagina pero sigue sin arreglarse, así que recurro al canal para ver si alguien me puede decir como arreglarlo
<alfonso> muchas gracias
<mimecar> cambia de mirror de ubuntu
<alfonso> mimecar: lo he cambiado de servidor principal a servidor de  España, si te refieres a eso
<alfonso> y viceversa
<mimecar> no uses el de España
<mimecar> usa el que sea más rápido
<alfonso> me puedes sugerir alguno gracias
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> depende de tu localización
<mimecar> donde seleccionas el mirror hay una opción para que busque el más rápido
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> lo miro
<mimecar> cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<alfonso> hace tiempo
<alfonso> ya lo mirado
<alfonso> mimecar:  me dice que no ha encontrado ninguno que mire mi conexion a internet
<alfonso> pero mi conexion es muy buena
<alfonso> me pierdo, no se a que se refiere el mensaje
<mimecar> a que los archivos no existen
<mimecar> tenías inicialmente el "archive" en la url del repositorio?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> ha funcionado durante muchos meses y de repente dejo de funcionar
<mimecar> te carga la url => http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/partner/binary-i386/
<mimecar> ?
<alfonso> si la carga
<mimecar> lo único es que te está buscando el archivo Packages
<mimecar> ese archivo existe pero con una extensión
<mimecar> no se lo que le pasa a tu equipo, yo tengo que desconectar ahora
<mimecar> suerte
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> gracias
<Crazyzurfer> hola
<Crazyzurfer> como ejecuto un programa con el terminal?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<quark-cha> blendercoders
<quark-cha> #blendercoders
<redlion> Gente Buenas. tengo un problema como hago para que dos pelotas en java se choque. ya tengo las pelotas rebotando. Gracias
<mimecar> redlion, usa el canal de -cafe
<redlion> ok
<camilo> hola bnecesito un sistema de reconocimiento de voz para ubuntu 13.04
<camilo> que me dicen de sphinx
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-29
<Chullachaky> Saludos
<Chullachaky> alguine me ayuda
<Chullachaky> me sale este emnsaje bash-4.2# sh netbeans-7.4-linux.sh
<Chullachaky> Configuring the installer...
<Chullachaky> Searching for JVM on the system...
<Chullachaky> Java SE Development Kit (JDK) was not found on this computer
<Chullachaky> JDK 7 is required for installing the NetBeans IDE. Make sure that the JDK is properly installed and run installer again.
<oswaldo> hola
<chrisyagami> hola que tal a todos *O*
<chrisyagami_> hola ;)
<chrisyagami> holap :D
<TrueNhero> hay manera de controlar la iluminacion de la pantalla en xfce? es que solo cambia cuando conecto y desconecto el cargador
<superposi> nas
<Xago> Tengo una situación extraña con una conexión sftp a un NAS. Con Filezilla me conecto con sftp://usuario@dominio:puerto  , ingreso la clave y listo. Sin embargo, si lo hago desde mi terminal como: sftp usuario@dominio:2122 al pedirme la clave, no la reconoce y finalmente me reporta: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<Xago> Considerar que estoy en Ver 14.04
<Xiguanda> hola¡¡
<Xago> hola
<Xago> Entonces, cómo es que Filezilla, sí puede conectarse y en el terminal, me niega la clave.
 * user-cat hol -a
<Xago> Bueno, espero que me puedan ayudar mañana. Nos vemos, buenas noches.
<NicoRos> hola
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como puedo (SIN adobe flash) bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-30
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como puedo (SIN adobe flash) bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<noadobeflash> nadie?
<carvajal> hola
<aukun> hola, instale un servidor LAMP y estoy buscando una manera de cambiar la ruta /var/www/html cuando haga localhost desde el browser me gusataria que fuese a otra ruta, alguien sabe como hacer esto?
<knosys> hola
<knosys> perdonen he seguido un tutorial para tener en dualboot WIN7 y ubuntu. Las particiones las he hecho como leí y en el mismo orden. Por cuestion de rendimiento voy a reinstalar la distribucion para poner lubuntu, pero antes querría saber que es lo que he hecho mal en ésta instalación. Os pego el output de fdisk -l por si pudiera aclarar algo. Podrian ayudarme porfavor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8466216/
<knosys> La razón por la que creo que hice algo mal es que al ejecutar fdisk -l aparece el mensaje de error "Las entradas de la tabla de particiones no están en el orden del disco"
<roger_35> hola
<knosys> hola
<javiero> hola
<knosys> buenas
<knosys> que malos reflejos tengo
<isos653> hola
<knosys> hola
<aukun> alguien sabe porque cunado le hago a un fichero un chmod +r fichero no me cambian los permisos?
<Xago> Tengo una situación extraña con una conexión sftp a un NAS. Con Filezilla me conecto con sftp://usuario@dominio:puerto  , ingreso la clave y listo. Sin embargo, si lo hago desde mi terminal como: sftp usuario@dominio:2122 al pedirme la clave, no la reconoce y finalmente me reporta: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<Xago> Entonces, cómo es que Filezilla, sí puede conectarse y en el terminal, me niega la clave.
<dfgag> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<fzeta> pregunta!
<sanzante> !preguntar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'preguntar'.
<sanzante> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fzeta> dfgag: wake up!
<fzeta> :D
<knosys> hola
<oswaldo1> hola
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como puedo (SIN adobe flash) bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-01
<oscar> CCCómo instala ubuntu en un equipo que se queda bloqueado en "Power Managment?
<somosbarrigas> necesito transferir archivos con conexión de dos pc con ubuntu mediante cable rj45
<somosbarrigas> he configurado manualmente IPv4 al parecer la conexión se realizó con éxito pero no logro acceder a la otra pc desde nautilus
<somosbarrigas> alguien lo ha intentado antes?
<dfgag> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dfgag> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dfgag> es posible pasar una particion de un disco duro que esta en ntfs a una particion ext4?
<knosys> dfgag: te refieres a cambiarle el formato a la particion?
<dfgag> a ver tengo un hdd de 30 gb donde tengo colocado el sistema operativo ubuntu, y tengo un hdd de 500Gb con tres particiones en ntfs, el problema es que tengo datos , mi pregunta es: ¿puedo cojer lo que hay en una particion salvaguardarlo en las otras dos particiones dejando limpia una de las tres particiones, y particionarla como ext4 sin que se vean afectadas las otras dos particiones, para asi convertir todo el hdd a ext4?
<knosys> dfgag: sí
<knosys> sin ningún problema, con gparted podrías hacerlo
<dfgag> Y no se me perderian los datos las otras dos particiones?
<knosys> también soy novato en linux, hace tiempo había que montar la unidad en linux después para utilizarla, era como indicarle al SO donde estaba la particion a montar exactamente, y decirle también el punto de montaje que queríamos darle '/almacen' o lo que fuera. Actualmente no sé si hará falta montarlas. Sobretodo tratándose de una ext4 si la formateas. Si al formatearla después no la encuentras en
<knosys> ubuntu, quizás esto te podría ayudar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<knosys> si están particionadas no, son elementos separados
<knosys> digamos si tienes C, D y E, y formateas E a ext4, C y D seguirían estando en NTFS y con toda la información dentro
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como puedo (SIN adobe flash) bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<noadobeflash> slothyrulez, me puedes ayudar?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<erclebe-pc> hola alguien que sepa cómo anular el inicio de sesión automático en lubuntu 14.04 y que me muestre el login ???
<francisco2> Saludos, tengo el siguiente problema:
<francisco2> Han pasado dos años sin actualizar Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy y ahora que quiero actualizar no puedo. Sucede esto:
<francisco2> gt@delux:~$ sudo apt-get update
<francisco2> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (2 No existe el fichero ó directorio)
<francisco2> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<francisco2> En google no he encontrado una solución.¿Alguien podría ayudarme con esto?
<francisco2> Me sería de mucha ayuda un manual, así podría intentar resolver el problema yo mismo y aprendería mucho. Y disculpen la molestia.
<francisco2> Entiendo que esto no es un foro.
<GridCube> !8.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) es la octava serie de Ubuntu. Soporte para el escritorio terminó en Mayo del 2011 y del servidor en Abril del 2013. Mira en !upgrade, !lts y !eol para más detalles.
<GridCube> francisco2, esta muy muy fuera de servicio
<francisco2> Entiendo, entonces lo que tengo que hacer es pasarme a otra distro, ¿cierto?
<francisco2> Ok, ahora sí.
<GridCube> francisco2, tenes que actualizar, y la unica que te queda es conseguir los diferentes isos de las diferentes upgrades
<GridCube> es un camino muy lago
<GridCube> largo
<GridCube> lo mas simple es hacer una instalación nueva
<francisco2> Entiendo, haré eso entonces.
<francisco2> Muchas gracias por ayudar.
<GridCube> francisco2, es posible conseguir los diferentes isos y actualizar a 10.04, y despues a 12.04 y despues a 14.04, pero nada te asegura qeu sea un camino simple
<GridCube> el camino mas corto es bajarte un iso de 14.04 e instalarlo de ahi, si tenes una partición de datos deja tus datos ahí, si no, hace backups de todo
<Estrellita> existe un ubuntu que no este tan cargado de programas
<Estrellita> lo digo porque el oficial trae mucho software que no se usa
<GridCube> !mini | Estrellita
<kubot> Estrellita: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Estrellita> mil gracias
<GridCube> de nah
<francisco2> Ok, tengo un amigo que posee unos cuantos discos. Le preguntaré si tiene alguno de los que necesito. Muchas gracias <GridCube>
<GridCube> como quieras, pero recorda hacer backups de las cosas importantes antes de actualizar nada
<francisco2> Seguro.
<GridCube> siempre es bueno estar precavido, es mejor tenerlo i no necesitarlo, que necesitarlo y no tenerlo
<francisco2> Cierto, es mucho mejor.
<Estrellita> una duda mas yo soy usuaria de freebsd y para instalar gnome solo debo yo usar pkg_add -rv instalo xorg y gnome2 cual seria el equivalente en ubuntu
<Estrellita> en google aparece que debo hacerlo usando make y make install
<GridCube> que?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> simplemente sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-enviroment
<GridCube> !ubuntu-gnome
<kubot> Ubuntu GNOME es un derivado oficial de Ubuntu que usa GNOME en lugar de Unity como entorno de escritorio - Ver http://www.ubuntugnome.org (inglés) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage (inglés).
<Estrellita> pero el minimal tiene environment?
<GridCube> pues clarin
<Estrellita> lo siento pense que no
<Estrellita> mil disculpas
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> no hay de que
<GridCube> Estrellita, minimal hace un pull de internet
<Estrellita> ya lo estoy instalando en una laptop
<GridCube> todo lo que esté en el repositorio de apt podes bajarlo
<Estrellita> pero quite todo los paquetes :(
<GridCube> Estrellita, el escritorio mas liviano de ubuntu es lubuntu, y el mas mejor es xubuntu
<GridCube> no porque sea el que yo uso ni nada P:
<Estrellita> solo aparece el pron
<Estrellita> no recuerdo si se escribe pron
<GridCube> ni idea
<Estrellita> voy a instalar de nuevo y seleccionar los paquetes de gnome y xorg
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si seleccionas el paquete de gnome, el de xorg se selecciona solo
<GridCube> va a cumplir sus dependecias o no se va a instalar
<Estrellita> pero que extraño deberia tener ubuntu un instalador como el pkg_add de freebsd
<GridCube> mini te deja elegir de las listas, apt es muy bueno
<GridCube> automaticamente cumple las dependencias y eso, al final, es mas importante
<Estrellita> si quiero instalar algo?
<Estrellita> recuerdo que en gentoo se utilizaba emerge
<GridCube> no... solo apt-get
<Estrellita> google me dice que es sudo apt-get correcto?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install name-of-the-package
<Estrellita> bien
<GridCube> si el paquete no existe tendras que hacer un make o algo, pero es raro que no exista
<Estrellita> freebsd y linux son como hermanos :)
<GridCube> ubuntu deriva de debian, asi que casi cualquier .deb funciona tambien, auque claro, no todos
<GridCube> :)
<Estrellita> aunque freebsd no tiene chat de ayuda hay que leer mucho cuando se empieza
<GridCube> en el canal #freebsd hay 530 personas ahora
<Estrellita> ese es ingles
<GridCube> aunque en #freebsd-es hay solo 5
<GridCube> pues si
<Estrellita> cuando empece hace años no conocía los irc
<GridCube> bienvenido al mundo del software, aprende ingles o quedate atras
<GridCube> no estoy intentado se maleducado, solo señalando una realidad
<Estrellita> tampoco tenia internet jajaja
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> si, es entendible
<Estrellita> yo soy administradora de sistemas
<Estrellita> se el ingles técnico
<Estrellita> este chat revela las ip 0_0
<ivedci89> por eso que lo uso
<Estrellita> desde que existe el internet la privacidad no existe :)
<GridCube> Estrellita, a menos que tengas un cloak
<GridCube> :D
<Estrellita> sabes yo he jugado NWN por muchos años me dio mucha risa tu comentario jejeje
<GridCube> dunno what that is
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-02
<Estrellita> neverwinter night lue juego desde 2003 y no paro de jugarlo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no lo conosco
<GridCube> Estrellita, si queres charlar de cosas que no tengan que ver con soporte entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Xiguanda> wenos dias...good morning¡¡¡
<str> Hola, ¿Cómo puedo hacer para dar permiso a www-data y que pueda leer mi carpeta personal /home/user?
<GridCube> !group
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'group'.
<GridCube> !addgroup
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'addgroup'.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !chgrp
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chgrp'.
<GridCube> bah
<GridCube> str, fijate un man chgrp
<str> ok voy
<str> de esa manera pasaria de user a pertenecer a www-data ¿no?
<GridCube> str, porque no buscas en google? hay tres millones de tutoriales para eso
<jopro> hola
<jopro> buenas
<jopro> ai alguien
<jopro> alguien sabe algo de wine
<kallack151546798> hi, alguna aplicacion para ocr y grafico a la vez en debian?
<kurama10> Que tal gente les dejo esta invitación para los que les interese tomar un curso sobre debian saludos
<kurama10> http://ninjawebcorporation.com/debianavanzado/
<wicope_> invitacion != pago?
<m4v> no publicidad en el canal plz
<pdelgado> buenos dias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<voidvoid> hola
<voidvoid> tengo una consulta tengo 2 particiones windows sda1 y sda2 quiero hacer sda3 para xubuntu y otra para el swap
<voidvoid> si hago primaria la sda3 en el espacio que me queda libre para la swap me dice espacio inutil y no me deja hacer particion
<voidvoid> esta mal instalar el sistema en una logica es decir xubuntu
<voidvoid> ?
<guampa> voidvoid: no para nada, en linux es indistinto si la particion es primaria o logica
<Xiguanda> hola a tos
<knosys> Hola, disculpen podrían echarme un cable con la tabla de particiones de mi disco duro?
<knosys> aparece un error al iniciar ubuntu, no se ha podido montar /dev/sda5
<knosys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<knosys> Ahi aparecen el fstab, y tambien fdisk -l
<knosys> en fstab esta el punto de montaje /storage asignado a lo que deberia ser /dev/sda5
<knosys> que es una particion ntfs de 100GB
<knosys> en orden deberian ser: NTFS 100MB boot, NTFS 178GB windows7, NTFS /storage, ext4 110GB / (raiz) , swap 8gb, ext4 100GB /home , unnallocated space 10GB at the end
<knosys> ups lo puse en spanglish
<knosys> y 10 gb al final del todo sin particionar
<knosys> creéis que lo he hecho mal?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-03
<swa> Buenas
<dyemmak> swa
<swa> ?Ç
<dyemmak> necessito ayuda
<swa> dime tu problema
<dyemmak> k se blokea una pagina web
<swa> primero reinicia el router
<swa> sino formatea
<dyemmak> el k
<swa> el disco duro
<dyemmak> ok ahora lo formateo
<swa> Ya me diras algo
<dyemmak> ijos de putaaa
<dyemmak> mariconees
<swa> no te pases socio
<dyemmak> ijos de putaaa
<swa> ME CAGO EN TU RAZA
<dyemmak> me cago en tus muertos
<dyemmak> maricon
<swa> GILIPOLLAS
<swa> HOJODEPUTA
<dyemmak> seaaa
<Ubuntu> zebbi
<dyemmak> ese
<Ubuntu> hijo de puta
<swa> mankaran
<swa> hijodepyta
<dyemmak> swa dyemmak
<Ubuntu> tu puta madre abdel
<Guest20398> tu puta madre sebas
<dyemmak> mankaran singh
<Guest20398> sebas
<dyemmak> guest
<Guest20398> zebbi
<dyemmak> kien eres
<dyemmak> kien eres
<swa> eso
<swa> quien eres hiodeputa
<Guest20398> zebbi sebas de cebolla
<VictorCL> hola alguien sabe de VPN en ubuntu?
<VictorCL> estoy intentando conectarme y me da "Error: Connection activation failed: unknown reason.
<VictorCL> "
<mexka> nas
<DELLtra> o/
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
<herrkin> buen dia comunidad
<herrkin> alguno de ustedes ha intentado enviar mensajes de texto con gnokii? o sabe de algo mejor?
<DELLtra> herrkin,
<DELLtra> yo
<herrkin> que tal te fue con eso?
<DELLtra> na
<herrkin> tengo un modem huaweii aqui, no lo se instalar
<DELLtra> depues probe con kannel
<herrkin> por ejemplo no se que configurar en el gnokiirc
<DELLtra> es sencillo
<herrkin> porque cuando hago lsusb sale un monton de informacion mas no me dice el puerto al que apuntar
<herrkin> sabras de alguna manera de trabajar con android para envio de textos?
<DELLtra> que quieres hacer exactamente
<DELLtra> herrkin,  de donde eres ?
<herrkin> venezuela
<herrkin> quiero usar telefonos para envio de sms
<herrkin> los servicios de sms via internet son muy caros para nosotros
<herrkin> es mas barato por telefono
<herrkin> pero no encuentro la tecnologia completa aun para eso
<DELLtra> tio
<DELLtra> tengo una aplicacion
<DELLtra> 200.121.168.83
<DELLtra> entra a hi
<herrkin> uso una que trabaja con nokia pero no es bueno cazarse con nokia mas aun si esta descontinuado
<herrkin> deja ver
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<m45> buenas noches
<m45> hay alguna mujer???
<m45> perdon,no hablo ingles
<m45> hay alguien  español?????
<debsan> m45, todos hablan espaniol aqui
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * user-cat hol -a
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos, necesito ayuda
<reepeecheep> me sale el sig boot log
<reepeecheep> http://paste.debian.net/124427/
<reepeecheep> pero lo que no entiendo es porque, ya que yo uso el driver brcm-80211
<reepeecheep> porque  hasta donde sé b43 no soporta arq. x64, y ahorita uso ese en mi debian x86
<reepeecheep> y se tarda como un min con el msj :P hasta que inicia por fin, ¿Alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-04
<Tiffon> tiene problemas el hispano que no hay forma de conectar?
<Tiffon> nas a todos
<Metys> alguien usa Getting Things GNOME! ?
<Metys> o alguno parecido
<mimecar> cualquier gestor de tareas te puede valer para hacer eso
<Metys> mimecar, es que quiero gestionar mis tareas para no estresarme tanto, tu usas algun programa?
<mimecar> Taskcoach te puede valer para las tareas
<Metys> voy a ver
<Metys> cuando haces apt-get install a veces te surgiere otros paquetes adicionales.. alguien sabe como hacer para ver las sugerencias una vez ya lo has instalado?
<Metys> porque ahora si vuelvo a hacer 'apt-get install programa' no me sugiere nada
<cesarh> buenos dias
<GridCube> !hola | cesarh
<kubot> cesarh: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<cesarh> ok men
<cesarh> men, tengo problemas con el wifi, si uso ubuntu 12.04 el wifi anda lento se desconecta a cada rato ,
<cesarh> mientras con win7 funciona perfectamente
<cesarh> los 2 S.O estan en el mismo portatil
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si, lamentablemente los drivers para linux a veces no andan tan bien como para windows
<GridCube> averigua el modelo de tu placa de red, si haces un lspci vas a poder ver el modelo en la linea que dice wlan
<GridCube> busca ese modelo en linea y fijate si alguien tiene una idea
<cesarh> ando con el Win7 T.T
<GridCube> mmm, si vas a panel de control > dispostivos, tenes que tener el modelo listado bajo dispositvos de red
<cesarh> lo tengo
<cesarh> Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n
<cesarh> ps antes me tocaba extender la red de mi casa conectar un cable al router principal , y sacar otro router y ponerlo en la sala, que tristesa T.T
<ivedci89> alguien que me ayude con wine?? por favor..
<ivedci89> run timie 218...
<ivedci89> deseo instalar ares, sobre wine, hace un par de años lo hice, y no fue complicado... ahora me sale runtime 218 00004AAA
<ivedci89> tengo una maquina virtual con windows xp en la que si pude instalar ese mismo instalador de ares
<ivedci89> pero sería ideal tenerlo en el sistema nativo, ya que la maquina virtual consume bastante recursos en comparacion
<ivedci89> acabo de instalar q4wine y estuve trasteando bastante en sus opciones pero no consigo levantar a instalador de ares
<ivedci89> al parecer... olvidaré ares, arrriba frostwire
<cesar_0510> hola a todos
<GridCube> !hola | cesar_0510
<kubot> cesar_0510: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<cesar_0510> ok men
<cesar_0510> todavia con problemas de wifi
<cesar_0510> T.T
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-05
<Guest16891> buenas noche
<Guest16891> queria consultarles
<Guest16891> tengo un script en bash
<Guest16891> pero dentro de este script tengo comando que se hacen con sudo
<Guest16891> tambien hay codigo con kdialog
<Guest16891> cuestion que el script se ejecuta bien, las ventanas de kdialog aparecen pero no ejecuta los comandos que contiene sudo
<Guest16891> alguin me puede ayudar como hacer
<Guest16891> ??
<amed> hola amigos, estoy tratando de instalar mi impresora hp1018 en 14.04, tengo problemas
<guampa> Guest16891: si el script requiere privilegios tal vez tendrias que correrlo directamente con sudo
<guampa> no sirve para ser escriptado atras de dialogos el comando sudo, requiere entrada del teclado como mecanismo de seguridad
<amed> alguien?
<Guest35421> guampa: si lo ejecuto desde la consola anda bien porque cuando ejecuto el script y tiene que ejecutar el comando sudo me pide la contraseña y funciona
<Guest35421> pero la idea es que le haga doble click y haga todo solo y a lo sumo me pida una vez la contraseña
<Guest35421> peraparecen los dialogos pero el script no se ejecuta internamente los comandos con sudo
<Guest35421> osea el script funciona (aparecen los dialogos) pero no se ejecuta los comandos sudo
<guampa> Guest35421: intenta usando gksudo en vez de sudo, te presenta un prompt grafico
<Guest35421> mm.. aver
<guampa> si el script va a ser usando siempre en forma grafica esa seria la mejor
<Guest74857> funciona!
<Guest74857> gracias!
<guampa> no hay porque :)
<Guest74857> igual me pide contraseña por cada comando con gtksudo
<Guest74857> :(
<Guest74857> osea cada comando que tiene que ejecutar con gksudo en el script me pide contraseña
<Guest74857> pero ya estoy cerca
<Guest74857> la idea es que me pida una sola vez como mucho despues que ejecute todo solo
<guampa> eso hasta donde se no tiene solucion en estas epocas polkitzadas
<guampa> o sea, en realidad gksu/gksudo forman parte de un set de soluciones que se declararon obsoletas, y supuestamente su funcionalidad deberia ser cubierta por un framework de seguridad que nunca llegue a ver funcionar del todo bien, pero que igual esta en todas las distros
<guampa> o en casi todas
<guampa> si queres entretenerte, busca "gksudo" "polkit" en google
<guampa> la unica manera que se me ocurre es que inicialmente eleves un shell con gksudo, lo dejes corriendo, y desde el script le vayas diciendo que funciones correr a medida que lo necesitas, y cuando terminar
<Guest74857> estaba probando de otras maneras
<Guest74857> pero no se puede
<guampa> otra que podes probar, igualmente horrible, es "gksudo sudo", y ver si sudo si retiene las credenciales
<Guest74857> aver
<guampa> ah no, no sirve, sudo es por consola de texto nomas
<Guest74857> no
<Guest74857> tampoco
<Guest74857> es como decis... tiene que mantener la credencial mientras el script se esta ejecutando
<guampa> seria algo como gksudo bash -c script bgmode
<guampa> seria algo como gksudo bash -c script bgmode
<guampa> "script" seria tu mismo script y bgmode un argumento inventado, cuando tu script ve que le pasas ese param queda leyendo en un pipe ponele, y por el pipe le vas pasando que funcion correr y sus parametros
<Guest74857> no se si entro mi mensaje, justo se me deconecto internet
<guampa> Guest74857 es como decis... tiene que mantener la credencial mientras el script se esta ejecutando
<guampa> ^ eso es lo ultimo
<Guest74857> ok, entro entonces
<Guest74857> ;)
<guampa> te decia, que lo del shell elevado en background seria algo como gksudo bash -c 'script bgmode &'
<guampa> "script" seria tu mismo script y bgmode un argumento inventado, cuando tu script ve que le pasas ese param queda leyendo en un pipe ponele, y por el pipe le vas pasando que funcion correr y sus parametros
<guampa> es menos complicado de lo que parece. bash 4 lo mecanizo con los coprocs, es esencialmente lo mismo
<diana_> bueno... seguire investigando en otro momento
<guampa> lo que si, si haces eso para asegurarlo un poco no hagas que el bash especial interprete lo que sea que le tires por el pipe
<guampa> tendrias que parametrizarlo de alguna manera
<guampa> ok
<guampa> me voy yo tambien, bye o/
<diana_> dale, mil gracias
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> tengo un "tarro" Vaio VGN-N330FH con 1,5 G de Ram y una especie de intel "lentium" con Ubuntu 14.04, me anda muy leeeento... y ni hablar de lo caliente que se pone. Alguien sabe como apurarlo un poco?
<omar> ta, no problem, me voy a dormir, adios
<juan22> Hola alguien?
<juan22> Estoy tratando de configurar roundcube y no me llegan los mensajes, tengo configurado que el hosting me envio los correos a mi servidor pero los correos no me llegan y gmail tampoco me los revota alguna idea?
<juan22> tengo ubuntu 1404
<juan22> serer
<juan22> server
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como SIN adobe flash puedo bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<zy3pD> noadobeflash,  vlc http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<noadobeflash> zy3pD, has tu mismo probado tu propia sugerencia antes de darmela, NO funciona
<noadobeflash> zy3pD, has tu mismo probado tu propia sugerencia antes de darmela? Pues,  NO funciona
<zy3pD> entonces clipconverter.cc ?
<noadobeflash> zy3pD, has probado que funcione para lo que yo quiero?
<zy3pD> no se,  es solo una idea
<noadobeflash> zy3pD, tienes tu flash instalado en el ordenador que estas usando ahora mismo para chatear en este canal?
<zy3pD> noadobeflash, si
<noadobeflash> Pues bien, por favor, ve a la pagina http://www.descargavideos.tv/ y pega alli el siguente enlace:
<noadobeflash> http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<noadobeflash> y luego me das el resultado final para yo descargarlo con wget. Gracias desde ya
<noadobeflash> zy3pD, estas alli?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola auxilio.. compiz está consumiendo enormes recursos,,... nunca habia hecho eso
<ivedci89-desktop> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿qué has añadido al sistema?
<ivedci89-desktop> no recuerdo haber añadido nada desde hace semanas... a excepcion de las comunes actualizaciones
<mimecar> desactiva compiz y busca si hay algún bug reciente
<ivedci89-desktop> el comando top me lanza más del 100% de uso de cpu a veces y no baja de los 80%
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm ok
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:   puedo desactivar ciertos efectos, pero desactivarlo por completo me deja el sistema inutil
<mimecar> o desacivas efectos o te creas un usuario nuevo
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bien lo de usuario
<ivedci89-desktop> ok me voy para otro usuario a ver que tal...
<ivedci89-desktop> (lo peligroso para es que al consumir tanto la pcu se caliento en vano y a veces, el PC NO se apaga solo a los 80ºC sino que antes se me cuelga el kernel que es igual o peor)
<mimecar> todos los PC se apagan cuando llega a una temperatura crítica
<noadobeflash> Me puede decir alguien como SIN adobe flash puedo bajarme esto: http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<mimecar> noadobeflash, no puedes
<noadobeflash> mimecar, tienes tu flash instalado en el ordenador que estas usando ahora mismo para chatear en este canal?
<mimecar> tengo Flash pero no estoy registrado en atresplayer
<noadobeflash> no hace falta
<mimecar> lo pide para ver el vídeo
<noadobeflash> no hace falta con el siguiente metodo...
<noadobeflash> Pues bien, por favor, ve a la pagina http://www.descargavideos.tv/ y pega alli el siguente enlace:
<noadobeflash> http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-2-23-09-14-melani-olivares_2014092300406.html#
<mimecar> "No se puede descargar vídeos premium sin ser premium."
<noadobeflash> mimecar, ese no es un video premium
<mimecar> aparte, dice que tienes que estar registrado
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  logré hacer descender los recursos consumidos a un promedio de 40% ... asi mismo me parece un poco alto porque está sin efectos comunes...
<ivedci89-desktop> el CPU es de 3GHz dual core...
<noadobeflash> en http://www.descargavideos.tv/ te dice que hay que estar registrado???
<mimecar> noadobeflash, sí
<ivedci89-desktop> y eso en mi usuario comun... me estoy haciendo otro a ver q tal
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhhh sabes que acabo de notar, que en el menu de unity ya no hay transparencias como antes... y nadie ha tocado esas configuraciones.
<ivedci89-desktop> de hecho ni sé de donde se controla eso ja
<mimecar> estarás con otros drivers gráficos
<noadobeflash> en http://www.descargavideos.tv/ te dice que hay que estar registrado en la pagina de http://www.descargavideos.tv/ para bajarse un video de atresmedia ???
<mimecar> noadobeflash, sí
<mimecar> hay que iniciar sesión antes con atresplayer
<mimecar> compruebalo tu mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> saliendo
<user2222> Hola chicxs
<noadobeflash> mimecar, entra en atresmedia con este nick: xf1110@suioe.com  y la password es xf1110
<mimecar> noadobeflash, sabes que los logs son públicos?
<mimecar> cambia ahora tu usuario, se lo acabas de dar a cualquier usuario de la red
<mimecar> aparte, si necesitas ese vídeo o usas Flash o montas una máquina virtual
<user2222> alguien podría ayudarme con un problema que tengo con mi USB-Wireless card?
<noadobeflash> si y que cualquiera puede entrar con ese nick  y password
<mimecar> user2222, pregunta directamente
<user2222> la historia es la siguiente: hace unas semanas instalé Ubuntu 10.04, con el sistema de Backtrack5r3 en una de mis particiones. La cosa es que la tarjeta externa de wireless que tengo es usb y resulta que no la detecta.
<user2222> me he bajado sus drivers para kernel e instalado pero sigue sin detectarla
<mimecar> user2222, esa versión de Ubuntu no tiene soporte
<clientinfinite> mimecar:  soy ivedci, desde cuenta invitado... aca es la misma cosa... compiz tiene picos del 90% de uso CPU sin activar nada... es un usuario nuevo
<user2222> cuando le inserto el airmon-ng para buscar mi wireless, no aparece :S
<mimecar> user2222, sólo puedes usar la 12.04 ó la 14.04
<mimecar> clientinfinite, tendrás que ver las actualizaciones que se han puesto
<noadobeflash> mimecar, ese usuario es universal. Lo usa mucha gente que tiene flash pra ver videos de atresmedia. Mira esto: http://bugmenot.com/view/atresplayer.com
<mimecar> noadobeflash, pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> porque la duda no tiene relación con Ubuntu
<user2222> mimecar: querrías decir que debo de instalar otro Ubuntu?
<mimecar> user2222, la 10.04 no tiene repositorios ni actualizaciones
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar
<noadobeflash> mimecar, ese usuario es universal. Lo usa mucha gente que tiene flash para bajar videos de atresmedia. Mira esto: http://bugmenot.com/view/atresplayer.com
<noadobeflash> mimecar, en canal #ubuntu-es-cafe te espero
<user2222> mimecar: y con la version 12.04 o 14.04 funciona la versión 5r3 de Backtrack?
<mimecar> no lo hará
<clientinfinite> mimecar: segun estoy leyendo parece que debere instalar los controladores oficiales de mi tarjeta gráfica
<user2222> mimecar: entonces, que linux debería instalar que soporte la 5r3 de Backtrack para que funcione mi tarjeta wireless usb?
<mimecar> user2222, Backtrack es una distribución derivada
<mimecar> tendrás que descargar la última oficial y preguntar en su canal
<user2222> con Ubuntu 10.04 funciona, pero no me deja hacer mucho y no funciona mi tarjeta wireless
<mimecar> user2222, Ubuntu 10.04 como si no existiera
<clientinfinite> tengo [AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]   y en el "soft y actu.." no aparece controladores adicionales
<mimecar> no tendrás drivers privativos
<user2222> muchas gracias mimecar
<clientinfinite> vaya pasada... aparecieron un monton de actualizaciones.. siendo que a penas ayer actualicé ¿???¿?¿?¿?
<clientinfinite> aplicando los cambios
<clientinfinite> reiniciar
<rafael> hola quien me ayuda
<Guest86411>  tube que instalar office ms 2010 por necesidad pero ahora sale error de activacion lo instale con play linux
<Guest86411> como lo soluciono o activo office
<mimecar> Guest86411, el office tiene que validar la licencia
<mimecar> si el proceso no se realiza no lo podrás usar
<Guest86411> como lo hago
<Guest86411>  con el parche
<Guest86411> km validator
<mimecar> el Office tiene licencia?
<mimecar> si lo instalas en una máquina virtual tendrás menos problemas para activarlo
<Guest86411> no
<mimecar> si no tienes licencia, tendrás que investigar por Google
<Guest86411> si eso ise pero nada
<mimecar> no te sirve libreoffice?
<Guest86411> no ese es el problema
<Xiguanda> wenas noches gente
<manue> buenas noches
<manue> he descargado una aplicacion, y me viene empaquetada con tar y es un binario
<manue> se supone que haciendo doble clic deberia abrirse pero no hace nada
<manue> tengo kubuntu 14.04
<manue> he probado desde la terminal  a hacer lo siguiente:  ./Aironux.iron
<manue> pero me dice formato de ejecutable incorrecto
<manue> es un programa tipo "songr"
<manue> alguien me puede decir como ejecuto un binario?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Perp> Hola, http://www.pastebin.com/CXahtmXq
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-28
<Loren37> buenas
<Loren37> hi_
 * merrick  buenas para los que ya han comido :)
<nacho> b)Troba els missatges de la llista de correu de desenvolupadors d'UbuntuStudio escrits durant aquest mes
<nacho> alguien me puede ayudar
<merrick> No, haz tu los deberes...
<nacho> chupamelaaaaaa
<merrick> xD
<successus> salud o/
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<rafa_> como me meto en el irehispano
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-29
<dcampos00> hola que tal??
<dcampos00> no se si alguien me pueda ayudar pero tengo un problema al intentar conectarme a un servidor ubuntu virtualizado en mi pc, lo extraño es que tengo acceso a internet pero no puedo acceder a otros pcs dentro de mi red
<dcampos00> que puede ser??
 * merrick  bueñas!
<successus> salud o/
<caralimon> Hola!! Instale ubuntu 12.04 y el sonido no me anda, modifique el archivo alsa-base.conf agregagndo la linea con el modelo de mi placa intel, estoy por terminar de poner todos los modelos correspondientes al mio, y sigue sin funcionar. Alguien me puede dar una mano?
<GridCube> caralimon: que sale si tiras, lspci | grep "Audio"  en una terminal?
<caralimon> <GridCube> Audio device: Intel Corporation 7series/C210 Series Chipset Family High definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<GridCube> entonces lo reconoce
<GridCube> no deberias necesitar nada en alsa
<caralimon> entonces porque no me anda el sonio :'(
<GridCube> abri pavucontrol
<GridCube> anda a la ultima solapa y fijate que opciones de salida te da?
<caralimon> que es eso :$
<GridCube> desde una terminal escribi, pavucontrol
<GridCube> y ejecuta
<caralimon> me dice que no esta intalado
<caralimon> lo instalo
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> que raro
<caralimon> ahi lo instale y lo abri
<caralimon> y me sale salida para torpes
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> me suena que te faltan cosas
<GridCube> que desktop usas?
<GridCube> ubuntu=
<caralimon> gnome
<caralimon> 15.04
<caralimon> pero tmb probe con la 12.04 porq pense que era algo de la version y nada igual
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> que raro
<caralimon> Si me pasa siempre que me emociono y quiero poner linux instalo ubuntu, y no me anda el audio y me embolo y vuelvo a windows. Pero esta vez estaba decidido a arreglarlo por lo menos. Pero hace dos dias que estoy intentando y todavia no puedo :(
<GridCube> ah, no se
<GridCube> me parece que gnome no usa pulseaudio
<GridCube> desde alsamixer?
<caralimon> cuando pongo alsamixer en la consola tmp se abre
<GridCube> fijate si no esta en mute la salida?
<GridCube> no se abre?
<GridCube> que raro che
<caralimon> no no se abre nada
<caralimon> me dice no se puede abrir el mezclador, no existe el archivo o el directorio
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> me re suena a que tenes algo que no esta bien instalado
<caralimon> bueno
<GridCube> yo que vos tiraria un sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop --reinstall
<GridCube> oh ubuntugnome-desktop?
<caralimon> bueno
<GridCube> no se como se llama el metapaquete
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu y nunca tuve problemas de audio desde como 9.10
<caralimon> como hago para saber como se llama el metapaquete?
<GridCube> apt-cache search gnome
<GridCube> ubuntu-gnome-desktop - The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage
<caralimon> entonces como pongo el comando para reinstalarlo?
<caralimon> ahi ta ahi lo hice ;)
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop --reinstall
<GridCube> P:
<caralimon> no tardo nada :O ahora que tendria que hay que hacer 8-)
<GridCube> algo esta mal
<GridCube> no puede no tardar nada con reinstall
<GridCube> copia y pega la linea que te pase
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop --reinstall
<caralimon> --reinstall
<GridCube> si
<caralimon> ahi lo esta haciendo
<caralimon> ahi termino y dice
<caralimon> para q me logeo de esa compu
<superequivocado> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<superequivocado> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está como superusuario?
<GridCube> mmh
<GridCube> che
<GridCube> y si probas una livesession?
<superequivocado> live cd?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> o un pendrive da lo mismo
<superequivocado> y puedo corregir el error desde el live cd?
<GridCube> si pones xubuntu te puedo dar una mano mas clara
<superequivocado> osea cuando pongo el live cd ya no me anda el audio
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de gnome
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no sé entonces
<superequivocado> y tmp me andaba con el unity
<GridCube> superequivocado: sabes, hay unas placas de audio usb muy baratas P:
<GridCube> que andan superbien
<superequivocado> si estoy pensandoe n ir a buscar una placa vieja y ponersela
<GridCube> eso puede ser lo mejor
<superequivocado> igual me da bronca que no ande.
<GridCube> si, pero a veces no anda
<GridCube> es raro con intel
<GridCube> pero pasa
<Exterminador> buenas? como puedo anadir un sudoer?
<Exterminador> *buenas!
<GridCube> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<GridCube> pfft kubot estas desactualizado
<superequivocado> si le voy a agregar esta plaquita para tener el sonido y ya pensare mas adelante
<superequivocado> porque tampoco le andan los puertos usb del frente al gabinete
<GridCube> superequivocado: a mi cuando se me rompio la placa de sonido integrada le tiré una placa usb y anduvo joya
<superequivocado>  es cuestion de seguir probando ;)
<ivedci89> hola a todos tanto tiempo.. tengo este problemilla en mi netbook http://process-641766.webuda.com/DSCN8638.JPG
<ivedci89> es cuando recien esta arrancando el sistema
<GridCube> ni idea
<caralimon> Hola GridCube, acabo de intalar una distro y cambie la placa de audio pero igual no me reproducen los sonidos...
<caralimon> como puedo chequear?? estoy desde 0 y si me anda el alsamixer
<caralimon> y me aparece la placa con los volumenes al palo
<caralimon> Hola como andan, recien tenia instalado ubuntu y no me andaba el audio, y tras probar unas cosas decidi comprar una placa. Por si las dudas estoy probando desde el live cd hacerla andar. pero en el live cd tmp tengo sonido como puedo probar corregirlo antes para no hacer todo el proceso de la instalacion al dope
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<caralimon> hasta recien tenia ubuntu genome 15.04 ahora estoy probando de la dirto elementary os que esta echa en base a ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> con Ubuntu 15.04 te pasaba?
<caralimon> si
<mimecar> ¿la tarjeta de sonido está integrada en la placa base?
<caralimon> estube probando con la tarjeta de sonido onboard, y no hubo forma de hacerla andar, entonces me compre una que se conecta al puerto del mother
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que los altavoces funcionen?
<caralimon> si los conecto al celular y andan
<GridCube> caralimon: tenes pavucontrol?
<GridCube> fijate si esta reproduciendo audio pero tirandolo por hdmi en ves de analog
<caralimon> ahi creo que hice un avance por eso no te contestaba
<caralimon> dejame corroborar si me anda y ahi vengo
<bolsapryka> hola buenas
<bolsapryka> esto funciona? y sigo equivocado?
<bolsapryka> me lee alguien?
<mimecar> tus mensajes salen en el canal...
<bolsapryka> buenas a todos/as
<bolsapryka> acabo de instalar linux (ubuntu) por primera vez en mi vida
<bolsapryka> y por mas que busco una guia online para "ñus" que explique todo desde 0 no encuentro nada
<bolsapryka> sabreis de alguna?
<mimecar> el entorno gráfico es sencillo de apdender
<mimecar> y la consola es mejor que no la toques de momento
<bolsapryka> porque ya para instalar el skype y que funcionar y el irc metiendome a este canal sude tinta
<mimecar> es abrir el centro de software e instalar las aplicaciones
<mimecar> un poco antiguo pero para empezar está bien => http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Introducci%C3%B3n_a_Ubuntu_para_usuarios_Windows
<bolsapryka> ok, esa es la guia que tengo en favoritos en el firefox
<bolsapryka> pero si vas paso a paso con esta version se queda bastante obsoleta pa un borrico como yo jajaja
<bolsapryka> no obstante, sabiendo que es la correcta intentar apañarmelas como pueda
<mimecar> http://ubunlog.com/ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-pequena-guia-para-torpes/
<bolsapryka> y una ultima pregunta rapida si no es mucha molesta
<bolsapryka> instale skype desde centro de software de ubuntu, pero solo me instalaba la version 4.2....eso ponia al ejecutarlo
<mimecar> no vas a tener la última versión en el centro de software
<bolsapryka> tras investigar por internet lo actualice a traves de la consola pero seguia sin abrirme la nueva version de skype
<bolsapryka> al final, hice sudo skype y lo abrio a la ultima version sin problemas
<bolsapryka> que hace el comando sudo skype?
<mimecar> NUNCA uses sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<mimecar> si quieres seguir usando el sistema claro...
<bolsapryka> sisisisi
<bolsapryka> yo hice lo que vi en internet por salir del paso para poder hablar con la pareja
<bolsapryka> pero no tengo ni puta idea que es sudo :D
<mimecar> sudo ejecuta una aplicación como administrador del equipo
<mimecar> y las aplicaciones gráficas nunca se usan con sudo
<bolsapryka> y porque me soluciono el problema? lo digo para solucionar el problema del skype como me digais ya que es el unico progama que necesito que funcione al 100%, lo demas tengo tiempo de sobra para pelearme con ello
<mimecar> ¿qué error te daba al lanzar skype?
<bolsapryka> no me conectaba directamente en la version 4.2
<bolsapryka> decia que el usuario o contraseña eran incorrectos
<bolsapryka> sin embargo ejecutando en consola con sudo me arracamba la version 4.3 y funciona perfecto
<mimecar> ¿no salía ningún mensaje por la consola?
<bolsapryka> pues...eske el 4.2 le daba al icono que tenia del skype en el entorno grafico
<bolsapryka> nose si en la consola saldria algo
<bolsapryka> si quieres pruebo a hacer lo que tu me digas
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola
<bolsapryka> como se hace?
<bolsapryka> xD
<mimecar> aunque seguramente el 4.3 haya sustituido al 4.2
<bolsapryka> voy a intentar hacerlo, a ver que sucede y te digo
<bolsapryka> supongo que lo que tengo que hacer es moverme en la consola hasta donde esta el skype e ejecutarlo sin el sudo no?
<mimecar> los programas suelen estar en el path del sistema
<bolsapryka> /usr/bin/skype esta es la ruta
<bolsapryka> al escribir eso me lo ejecuta a la ultima version
<bolsapryka> y ahora no funciona
<bolsapryka> :D
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al escribir "skype" en la consola?
<bolsapryka> ninguna la aplicacion la abre
<mimecar> conecta y mira si da error
<bolsapryka> no conecta dentro del propio skype
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones puestas verdad?
<mimecar> ¿no saca ningún mensaje por consola?
<bolsapryka> el skype pone: fallo al iniciar la base de datos de skype. Posiblemente otra instancia de Skype esta ejecutandose en este momento
<bolsapryka> ...vamos que hay otro ejecutado????
<bolsapryka> por consola no da ningun tipo de aviso
<mimecar> cierra la otra versión antes
<bolsapryka> cerrada de forma manual en el entorno grafico
<bolsapryka> hay alguna forma de cerrarla de forma bruta? o comprobar si sigue abierta?
<mimecar> puedes usar 'top' para ver si está en ejecución
<bolsapryka> ade+, desde el entorno grafico me abre la version antigua de por si
<mimecar> el entorno gráfico tiene en el menú la versión que venía con ubuntu
<bolsapryka> o lo entiendo mal, o creo que hay 4 skype abiertos a la vez
<bolsapryka> ....virgen maria
<mimecar> ¿cómo los estás cerrando?
<bolsapryka> en el entorno grafico
<bolsapryka> de la unica forma que se xD
<mimecar> cierra todas las ventanas de skype que tengas
<mimecar> no es posible tener 4 versiones de skype en ejecución
<bolsapryka> ya esta echo
<mimecar> ¿seguro?
<mimecar> lanza desde consola la versión que viene con ubuntu y conecta
<bolsapryka> hay 4 consumidores de %cpu con el nombre de skype
<bolsapryka> me imagino que seran varias abiertas a la vez...
<bolsapryka> esto ya son cosas mias eh!
<mimecar> cuando cierres todas las versiones seguimos
<bolsapryka> ok, voy a mirar como cerrar progamas por consola
<mimecar> yo desconectaré en un par de minutos
<bolsapryka> vale perfecto
<bolsapryka> ya esta
<bolsapryka> vale te digo como lo hice para ver si es lo correcto en caso de que me vuelva a suceder
<bolsapryka> hice top
<bolsapryka> cogi los PID esos famosos donde ponia skype
<bolsapryka> y fui haciendi kill a los PID correspondientes
<bolsapryka> hasta que skype no aparecio mas por ningun lado
<bolsapryka> luego ejecute el skype sin sudo...solo escrito skype en consola
<bolsapryka> y funciona perfectamente
<bolsapryka> :P
<bolsapryka> ahora vere como diablos hago para hacer que el icono del entorno grafico funcione la ultima version
<bolsapryka> sere gilipollas....si se fue :S
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-30
<ppe__> Hola!!! Anduve renegando hoy todo el dia con el sonido!!! Ahora lo que pasa es que me anda a veces si y a veces no que puedo haceR???
<SuperEquivocado> hola como andan
 * merrick  buenas
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  Buenas
<grulico93> Hola como andan?  ayer estaba usando ubuntu que lo instale y primero me andaba el sonido, despues no me anduvo de nuevo, y despues si, y despues  no... y se quedo en no. En ninguna de las ocaciones hice algo yo. Cuando bajo el volumen desde el control de volumen en los parlantes se escucha un ruidito, el alsa mixer me reconoce la placa esta todo ok solo que no reproduce nada
<roger_35> Hola
<Ultraheroe> Hola a todos
<Ultraheroe> ¿Suele estar alguien atento a esto?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-01
<_joseax_> Como chuta esto?
<_joseax_> eoooopooooooooooo
 * merrick  Buenas..
<artesano86> hola?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
 * merrick  Bue..
<Dinosaurio> Buenas.
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-02
 * merrick  emos dias
<_Darril_> hola, alguien podria ayudarme con el driver de video en ubuntu 14.04 en un proliant gen9 ?
<GridCube> _Darril_: tenes instalados los restricted-extras?
<_Darril_> hola GridCube gracias por responderme!
<GridCube> de nada
<_Darril_> mira, estoy iniciandome en linux, y estoy armando un seridor LTSP
<GridCube> aja?
<_Darril_> incluso ya lo tengo funcionando, pero tengo este problema de video.
<_Darril_> instale el driver ati y quedo pantalla en negro, los desinstale y volvio a la "normalidad"
<_Darril_> ahora estoy en este momento instalando los de nvidia, a ver si lo arregla. El servicio de HP no supo decirme si era ATI o Nvidia
<_Darril_> asique no me queda otra que probar.
<_Darril_> que serian los restricted-extras ?
<GridCube> pense que tenias problemas para ver videos
<GridCube> sin los restricted extras no tenes los codecs para reproducir algunos videos
<_Darril_> no no, es un problema de drivers.
<GridCube> necesitas un driver particular?
<GridCube> porque no usar el generico?
<_Darril_> el generico se ve lento, cuando abro un soft, cuando muevo una ventana, etc.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> tira lspci y fijate que dice la linea que tiene VGA
<_Darril_> y en las terminales bobas me hace lo mismo.
<GridCube> por ejemplo el mio dice; 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<GridCube> porque estoy en unavm
<_Darril_> 01:00.1 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200EH (r                   ev 01)
<GridCube> fua
<GridCube> eso suena como una placa re vieja
<_Darril_> es un hp proliant gen 9
<_Darril_> nuevito... nuevito....
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> parece que los drivers de intel deberian funcionar
<GridCube> esos son los genericos
<GridCube> aparentemente la gente con algunos problemas con esa placa usa "nomodeset vga=791"
<GridCube> en las opciones del kernel
<GridCube> mira https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196138
<GridCube> mira esto tambien _Darril_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1316035
<GridCube> aparentemente esa placa tiene problemas con xorg
<GridCube> hay algunos workarounds en ese thread de launchapd _Darril_
<_Darril_> disculpa, estoy laburando y tuve que ir a arreglar una pc.
<_Darril_> no entiendo mucho, mi ingles es malo malo... algun comando para instalarlo?
<GridCube> _Darril_: no, tendras que traducir la pagina de launchpad
<GridCube> porque parece que esta jodida esa placa, segun veo dicen que 12.04 andaba bien, pero versiones posteriores ya no dan buen soporte
<GridCube> asi que, a lo mucho, tendras que intentar con 12.04, si no, tendras que leer
<_Darril_> lo probe con windows para ver si fallaba y no, funciona sin problemas...
<_Darril_> y en 12.04 me hace lo mismo! lo intenté tambien!
<GridCube> si, esas placas suelen andar bien en windows
<GridCube> porque hacen cosas mal solo para andar bien en windows y no tienen manuales claros para que la gente que crea drivers libres pueda hacerlas andar bien
<_Darril_> me baje un ubuntu server para este proliant (segun la pagina) aunque no creo que lo solucione, lo voy a probar, será cuestion de volver a configurar el servidor LTSP y seguir aprendiendo :D
<GridCube> los que crean drivers libres siempre se tienen que pelear con fabricantes que hacen las cosas mal solo para que su producto ande bien en windows
<_Darril_> que bronca, como si en el mundo la gente utilizara los servidores con windows.
<reepeecheep> HOLA
<reepeecheep> necesito ayuda
<reepeecheep> uso Debian Test Y meti KDE 5 mediante un repo Siduction.KDENext
<reepeecheep> ya borre el repo y los paquetes
<reepeecheep> e intento instalar KDE 4 (el q viene en el repo normal)
<reepeecheep> y me dice q "Incoming"
<reepeecheep> q tengo paquetes rotos
<reepeecheep> supongo q no se borraron todos los paquetes de siduction o que quedaron porgramas instalados en versiones superiores de las q maneja el repo testing
<reepeecheep> alguna idea??
<AlexLikeRock> hola buena
<AlexLikeRock>  soy unt troll
<AlexLikeRock>  y vengo a calentar la sala
<AlexLikeRock> que opinan  de  SYSTEMD ?
<AlexLikeRock> ubuntu esta  disponible a  liberarse de el ?
<AlexLikeRock> alguien esta informado al respecto ?
<waflessnet> AlexLikeRock, vamos a debian
<AlexLikeRock> no
<waflessnet> a peliar con el user que defiende *BSD
<waflessnet> no lo he vuelvo a ver xd
<waflessnet> no recuerdo su nick XD
<AlexLikeRock> presisamente  bine a   aki  a saber q  piensas los de ubuntu  acerca  de  systemD
<waflessnet> nada
<waflessnet> solo que ubuntu funcione
<AlexLikeRock> ahunque Micro$oft se  este  metiendo  en  ubuntu ?
<AlexLikeRock> poco a  poco ?
<waflessnet> yo soy usuario de ubuntu hace poco , y no he visto casi anda de controversia , pero si en debian
<AlexLikeRock>   y NSA   te este espiando lo que escrives ?
<AlexLikeRock>  junto con AMAZONE?
<waflessnet> sobre todo con la rama opensorse que salio de ini.t
<AlexLikeRock> opensource  no es lo mismo que  FREESOFTWARE
<AlexLikeRock>  waflessnet
<waflessnet> si losss AlexLikeRock  !!
<waflessnet> losee !!
<AlexLikeRock>  recuerda  q  opensource , no te permite  hacer  FORKs  directos
<AlexLikeRock>  y el dueno del software te  puede  peliar o canselar tu fork
<AlexLikeRock>  y el dueno del software te  puede  peliar o canselar tu fork  "opensource"
<AlexLikeRock> *** no se  por que se  emocionan con "opensource"
<AlexLikeRock> ahora bien
<waflessnet> AlexLikeRock, lo decia por https://devuan.org/
<waflessnet> AlexLikeRock, te digo que creo que  es más fuerte la conciencia de los debianitas a los ubunteros
<AlexLikeRock> que opinan que estan remplazando "SU"  con un programilla de  systemd?
<AlexLikeRock> todos  andan ahi como sombies ?
<waflessnet> pese a que ubuntu tenga su propio upstart
<AlexLikeRock> pero ubuntu  tambien  sera  dependiente de  systemd !!!!!!!!!
<AlexLikeRock> todo lo estan haciendo para hacerlo compatible con  DEBIAN
<AlexLikeRock> debian es  dependiente de  systemD
<AlexLikeRock> upstart esta  abandonadose
<AlexLikeRock>  por que GNOME  depende  de SYSTEMD
<waflessnet> bueno si quieres hacer frente ve a devuan
<AlexLikeRock> no
<waflessnet> yo he tenido ganas de pasar servicios  a devuan
<waflessnet>  pero no se como sea el soport de packetes y los parches de seguridad
<AlexLikeRock> waflessnet,   si son mas  despistados lo de  ubuntu ...
<AlexLikeRock>  por que benir a aqui ?
<waflessnet> yo ?
<waflessnet> yo no dije que fueran despistados
<waflessnet> dije que la conciencia de los debianitas creo que es mas fuerte que las de los ubunteros
<waflessnet> ve a Gento
<waflessnet> hay tienes bronca segura jajaja
<AlexLikeRock> gentoo  tambien esta   SIN  SYSTEMD
<AlexLikeRock>   al igual que  ArchiLinux
<AlexLikeRock> no hay nada q  preguntar  ahi
<waflessnet> pero gentoo es roling release AlexLikeRock  ?
<AlexLikeRock> si
<waflessnet> no me gusta el roling release
<AlexLikeRock> waflessnet,      es mas que  eso
<AlexLikeRock>   tienes q  comilar  casi todo
<AlexLikeRock> a mano
<waflessnet> a si lo se
<waflessnet> hace tiempo tube un gentoo
<AlexLikeRock> waflessnet,   ahun  no me  as  explicado
<waflessnet> pero no era roling release , despues migre a debian
<AlexLikeRock> porque te  pasaste a ubuntu ?
<waflessnet> porque soy desarrollador de soft
<waflessnet> me acomoda que este todo listo para usar
<waflessnet> antes tenia tiempo de jugar
<waflessnet> con debian y hacer cambios
<waflessnet> siempre usando stable
<AlexLikeRock> es verdad q unity  lo estan tirando a la  basura  tambien ?
<waflessnet> ahora me movi a Ubuntu LTS porque no tengo que hacer mas que bajar mis programas listos para usuar
<AlexLikeRock> junto con upstart ?
<AlexLikeRock> waflessnet,   pero eso tambien lo puedes  hacer con   debian-old stable
<waflessnet> nose de unity , me acostumbre , aunque no me gusto.
<waflessnet> cuando tenga tiempo le pondre openbox
<waflessnet> AlexLikeRock,  pero son kernels y paquetes diferentes
<waflessnet> cuando migre a debian 8
<waflessnet> cracheo todo el sistema
<hernan> buenas!
<AlexLikeRock> beunas
<AlexLikeRock> Heraldo,   que opinas de  SYSTEMD ?
<waflessnet> tenia muchos paquetes desparramados , porque con el tiempo tenia muchos desarrollos de distinto ti po
<hernan> alguien me puede ayudar?
<hernan> Can't exec "libtoolize": No existe el archivo o el directorio at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 345, <GEN11> line 6.
<AlexLikeRock> Heraldo,  teienes q  explicar mas
<AlexLikeRock>  q solo un error
<AlexLikeRock> como , cuando
<AlexLikeRock> , porque
<AlexLikeRock> donde
<hernan> es cuando trato de seguir la guia
<hernan> github.com/google/protobuf
<hernan> cuando ejecuto el ./autogen.sh
<AlexLikeRock> waflessnet,  porq ue esta  muerto este canal ?
<waflessnet> AlexLikeRock, jajajaj a
<AlexLikeRock> eres el unico que habla como loco
<AlexLikeRock> y los demas  callados
<AlexLikeRock>  y eso que no aparecen como "inactivos"
<hernan> sudo apt-get install libtool
<hernan> eso lo soluciono, gracias
<waflessnet> es por la misma respuesta que te di
<waflessnet> lo que tu preguntas es irrelevante , mientras funcione.
<waflessnet> creo que obviamente hay usuarios mas avanzados y que les duele el tema
<waflessnet> pero la mayoría gana
<Guest18789> waflessnet,  tai loco
<Dinosaurio> Tengo la polla dura
<Dinosaurio> Digo, tengo una pequeña duda
<Dinosaurio> Es posible comprar un móvil con Ubuntu en España?
<AlexLikeRock> si, atravez de internet
<mimecar> sí
<AlexLikeRock> en españa, venden con FIREFOX OS
<AlexLikeRock> estan disponibles en este link  :
<AlexLikeRock> https://www.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/os/1.3/
<mimecar> AlexLikeRock, Firefox OS no es Ubuntu Phone
<AlexLikeRock> asi es
<Dinosaurio> A mí me interesa Ubuntu, de Canonical
<AlexLikeRock>  es mejor
<Dinosaurio> Probablemente, pero no es lo que busco.
<AlexLikeRock> canonical esta corrompido por Micro$oft
<mimecar> Dinosaurio, bq vende dos modelos con Ubuntu Phone
<Dinosaurio> mimecar: Ah, entonces estará en su web, gracias :)
<Dinosaurio> "Canonical corrompido por Microsoft". Lo dudo. Canonical es una empresa, Mozilla una fundación; hay diferencias en cuanto a tu modelo de negocio.
<Dinosaurio> Y si nos ponemos meticulosos, saldrán los de Iceweasel despotricando de Firefox
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-03
<kuindios> Buena comunidad de Ubuntu, tengo el problema de que el archivo ".cache / advenedizo / gnome-session-Unity.log.1" se hace más grande y se llena la memoria del disco. 30GB
<kuindios>  ".cache / upstart / gnome-session-Unity.log.1"
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<kuindios> Ubuntu 14.04 - 64bit
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<kuindios> si, esto es primera vez que me esta pasando, no se que lo esta causando, pero me es raro, el archivo si lo borro vuelve aparecer y se va auto incrementando hasta alcanzar la capacidad maxima del disco.
<mimecar> has lanzado alguna aplicación gráfica con sudo?
<kuindios> install Jdownloader con sudo
<mimecar> puedes descartar que sea un problema de configuración creando un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<kuindios> me creo otro usuario para ver??
<mimecar> sí
<x23> hola amigos
<x23> como se instala Sweave en ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-04
<Tiffon> nas
<Ocsi> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-03
<user404> hola
<user404> quine activo?
<jack_esqueleton> hola tengo problemas con la tarjeta de wireless realtek en una hp tiene la señal muy baja
<herc> hola
<herc> como puedo cambiar mi nick? :/
<herc> bueno, esa es la primera de muchas de mis dudas, es la primera vez que abro IRC, junto con el primer dia de uso de linux...
<MrTulias> creo que es /nick 'nuevonick'
<herc> Gracias, voy a probar!
<h3rp3z> Ouuu cierto, gracias crack
<andres_> Hola
<andres_> Etto
<andres__> eto
 * Acacio hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas
<ryden> hola, tengo una consulta, desde que cambie la placa madre en ubuntu 16.04 me dejó de andar el panel frontal de audio
<ryden> en windows me anda perfecto, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando? gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-04
<Xago> hola amigos, cómo están? Estoy buscando una herramienta que me permita hacer un GIF
<GridCube> Xago: gimp
<Xago> GIMP, me permite generar un gif animado?
<GridCube> sip
<GridCube> tambien podes usar convert
<Xago> ok, revisaré algún tutorial
<Xago> Convert, lo ví en el repo, pero no estaba seguro que sirviera para eso
<GridCube> imagemagic hace de todo Xago
<GridCube> de todo
<GridCube> convert *.jpg gifanimado.gif
<GridCube> pero no tiene el nivel de control que gimp tiene
<Xago> GridCube, definitivamente GIMP es lo mejor
<GridCube> sep
<Xago> me resultó muy fácil hacer lo que necesitaba... gracias
<Xago> ver un simple tutorial en youtube y listo
<GridCube> Xago: :D
<r1ghtz0> buenas como andan por aquí
<r1ghtz0> quería que me prestaran atencion un rato
<r1ghtz0> un mmento
<r1ghtz0> momento
<ivedci89> hola a todos... compre un nuevo disco duro para mi notebook... y tengo un problema con el arranque del pc aunque copie todas la particiones e instale grub debidamente, nunca arranca grub
<r1ghtz0> que mensaje te da
<ivedci89> nada salta el inicio y la laptop solo pregunta de donde arrancar y si selecciono el disco duro en cuestion directamente buclea al mismo dialogo
<ivedci89> sin embargo si meto el disco antiguo todo funciona perfectamente
<r1ghtz0> tienes dos discos en una laptop?
<ivedci89> ahora estoy desd eun live...
<r1ghtz0> ponlo a bootear desde el HDD disco duro
<r1ghtz0> directamente
<r1ghtz0> y luego reinstala el grub
<r1ghtz0> disculpen nesecito una ayuda humana
<ivedci89> no... tengo una compu de escritorio que use como copiadora: le puse el dic_old y el disc_new y pase, con ayuda de gparted, de a una todas las particiones hacia el dnew. Luego instalé grub convencionalmente.
<r1ghtz0> halguien sabe lo que paso con migo aqui
<r1ghtz0> halguien sabe lo que paso con migo aqui?
<ivedci89> y al poner el dnew en la laptop no arranca
<ivedci89> yo ni idea r1ghtz0
<r1ghtz0> ivedci89: no entiendo lo que pasa contigo
<r1ghtz0> no estas siendo muy especifico con el problema
<ivedci89> que compre tengo un nuevo disco y no arranca...
<r1ghtz0> ok
<ivedci89> pero si pude grabarle todo el antiguo sistema al disco
<r1ghtz0> en la portatil o la de escritorio está el dico?
<GridCube> r1ghtz0: usa bootrepair desde el instalador
<GridCube> y asegurate de que grub se instale en el disco y no en la memoria usb
<ivedci89> incluso intenté instalar un nuevo sistema y todo el proceso termina bien, pero al iniiciar no arranca ni el grub
<Busindre> pusiste la opción en la bios para que arranque por ese disco duro?
<ivedci89> sisisis
<r1ghtz0> eso mismo te iva preguntar
<Busindre> y la pusiste bien?
<Busindre> XD
<ivedci89> el portatil me buclea con un dialogo de desde dónde bootear...
<r1ghtz0> soy Lorenzo, alguien sabe de mi historia
<r1ghtz0> ?
<Busindre> si es de amor,..
<ivedci89> no
<ivedci89> no lorenzo
<r1ghtz0> jaja de que es entonces?
<Busindre> ivedci89: mira, si no ves ni el grub, posiblemente no estés usando como disco de arranque el que dices que configuraste
<r1ghtz0> que bueno que me conocen?
<Busindre> porque el grub sí o sí debe salirte
<Busindre> si lo has instalado claro,...
<Busindre> si lo instalas en otro disco pues desde luego no podrás arrancar
<ivedci89> intente grub-install /dev/sda y no anduvo... luego lo hice más sofisticado.. grub-install /dev/sda --root-dir...--boot-dir... todo bien, el proceso termino OK pero al reiniciar nada! bucle!
<Busindre> qué es bucle?
<r1ghtz0> oye y despues que instalaste el grub lo actualizaste?
<r1ghtz0> update-grub2?
<r1ghtz0> y que dice despues de eso
<r1ghtz0> yo también e tenido muchos lios con el arranque
<r1ghtz0> sector de arranque
<r1ghtz0> tas instalando el grub otra ves?
<r1ghtz0> haslo y nos cuentas que pasa con el update-grub2
<r1ghtz0> Busindre: como sabes que mi historia es de amor
<r1ghtz0> ?
<r1ghtz0> :p
<r1ghtz0> disculpa si molesto mucho
<Busindre> porque somos como almas gemelas
<r1ghtz0> en serio?
<Busindre> tu historia, es mi historia
<Busindre> así es
<Busindre> no lo notas en lo más profundo de tu corazón?
<Busindre> ivedci89: yo apostaría a que algo haces mal
<Busindre> siempre puedes ir a lo seguro
<r1ghtz0> no sabia que fueses guerrero
<Busindre> quita todos los discos
<Busindre> r1ghtz0: entre otras muchas cosas
<Busindre> y deja el que quieres usar
<Busindre> y pruebas a ver qué pasa
<r1ghtz0> bueno gente si pueden ir regando por allí en las comunidades que Lorenzo nesecita salir urgente de venezuela
<r1ghtz0> porque lo pueden matar o morir de hambre
<r1ghtz0> me harian un gran favor
<r1ghtz0> jeje
<r1ghtz0> por cierto Busindre sos un crack
<ivedci89> es lo que pienso.. que algo hice mal... no obstante, la instalacion normal y convencional del sistema wifislax que intenté tampoco dio resultado.
<ivedci89> Así que volví por grub-install desde un liveusb de Lubuntu. Ahora mismo intentare el instal + update2
<Busindre> jajajaja
<Busindre> cómo sabes que soy Busindre?
<Busindre> no me digas más,.. porque somos almas gemelas?
<r1ghtz0> jajaja de aceurdo
<r1ghtz0> pero necesito ir canada conño
<r1ghtz0> es muy importante para mi
<r1ghtz0> corro riesgos de muerte
<r1ghtz0> y loccura
<Busindre> pero necesito ir canada conño <-- ??
<r1ghtz0> tambié
<r1ghtz0> n
<r1ghtz0> si Busindre debo migrar a otro pais, porque aqui estoy en riesgo
<r1ghtz0> los delincuentes no me dejan trabajar porque creen que voy ganar mucho dinero
<r1ghtz0> por eso les pido a todos los de este irc
<r1ghtz0> que me ayuden
<Busindre> con dinero?
<r1ghtz0> si, es solo un pasaje porque mi tia no quiere darme el pasaje para canada
<r1ghtz0> se quiere morir aqui en venezuela
<r1ghtz0> venezuela se va a podrir hermano
<r1ghtz0> se van a morir de hambre
<r1ghtz0> aquí
<r1ghtz0> y la humanidad enterra corre
<mimecar> r1ghtz0, centrate en dudas de Ubuntu
<r1ghtz0> el mismo riesgo si no me hacen caso
<r1ghtz0> mimecar: como digas
<r1ghtz0> hagamos lo nuestro
<r1ghtz0> yo solo pedia auxilio
<r1ghtz0> disculpen por desviar el topic
<ivedci89> ahora, para hacer update-grub2 necesito "estar" en el sistema que voy a actualizar, no se debe hacer desde un liveusb! o sí se puede?
<mimecar> en un canal del IRC poco te podrán ayudar
<r1ghtz0> pero es que nadien me quiere en este pais
<r1ghtz0> dime como hago
<Busindre> ivedci89: desde donde te de la gana
<Busindre> mientras indiques bien el disco,..
<ivedci89> ¿?
<ivedci89> o sea?: update-grub2 /dev/sda
<ivedci89> "update-grub2 /dev/sda"
<r1ghtz0> ivedci89: conño no sabes de linux
<Busindre> tú sabes para qué es el comando update-grub ?
<r1ghtz0> creo que estoy coincidiendo con Busindre
<ivedci89> para actualizar!!!
<ivedci89> el grub
<Busindre> o no tienes ni zorra idea de lo que estás haciendo
<r1ghtz0> Busindre: weon es que ni siquiera entiendo bien el problema
<Busindre> ni tu ni nadie
<Busindre> yo creo que ni él
<Busindre> ivedci89: mira, si lo instalaste,.. te debería de aparecer algo
<Busindre> actualizado o no
<Busindre> si arrancas la compu
<ivedci89> me creia casi un crack hasta que vi el bucle mensionado jajaja
<Busindre> y no ves nada,...
<Busindre> da igual que lo actualices que no
<ivedci89> si se ve... tranquilo que la compu esta correcta
<Busindre> am, se ve
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> vamos avanzando
<Busindre> entonces cuando arrancas, qué te dice la compu?
<ivedci89> solo que grub no aparece... en cambio si le pongo el disco original, el viejo, arranca grub y el sistema etc...
<Busindre> si has seleccionado que arranque por el disco,... o arranca el grub o te dará un error
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> entonces el nuevo está bien conectado suponemos
<Busindre> pero la compu entra en un bucle raro, como si no lo viera,..
<ivedci89> cuando arranco con el disco "nuevo" solo aparece el bios y el pedido booteo, al seleccionar el disco duro nuevo, solo vuelve a pedir booteo: no muestra GRUB
<Busindre> has probado a mirar en la bios si reconoce el disco?
<ivedci89> SI, lo reconoce...
<ivedci89> de hecho desde un liveUSB puedo ver el disco, leerlo escribirlo etc..
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> qué tamaño tiene el disco?
<ivedci89> actualmente la compu la tengo encendida con un liveUSB Lubuntu corriendo y el disco nuevo instalado
<ivedci89> 500gb
<Busindre> ok
<Busindre> y has identificado que el disco es sda?
<Busindre> o lo presupones?
<ivedci89> si
<ivedci89> eso es asi correcto
<Busindre> bien, el usb qué unidad es?
<Busindre> sdb?
<ivedci89> y en /dev/sda1  está la particion de un Lubuntu 14
<r1ghtz0> disculpen es que la vida de la humanidad está en juego
<ivedci89> ese es el pendrive LiveUSB
<r1ghtz0> perdon por ser tan insistente
<r1ghtz0> bueno ya dejenlo asi
<Busindre>  ivedci89: ese es el pendrive LiveUSB <-- a qué te refieres con "ese"
<Busindre> sda o sdb ?
<ivedci89> /dev/sdb es el pendrive...
<ivedci89> /dev/sda el disco new
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1
<Busindre> como root
<Busindre> y luego me pegas la salida de este comando
<Busindre> strings /tmp/mbr.bin
<Busindre> si ahí se instaló un grub, saldrá alguna cadena de texto que ponga GRUB
<ivedci-live> ni si quiera estaba conectado a internet... ahora si... metiendo el tal comando en terminalroot
<ivedci89> strings /tmp/mbr.bin
<r1ghtz0> mimecar: disculpa las molestias
<r1ghtz0> ya me estan dando ayuda
<ivedci-live> ZRr=/`|f	\|f1    GRUB    Geom    Hard Disk    Read   Error
<ivedci-live> he separado con algunos espacios los saltos de linea
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> pues ahí parece que hay un grub y fue instalado
<Busindre> entonces, dices, que cuando arrancas, no sale absolutamente nada sobre grub? no el típico mensajito de cargando grub?
<ivedci-live> nono... nada.. solo me devuelve hacia el bios que me pide seleccion de dispositivo de arranque
<ivedci-live> y cada vez...
<Busindre> yo que tu probaría con otro sistema
<Busindre> si te pasa siempre lo mismo
<Busindre> pues parece que la bios no puede arrancar por ese disco
<Busindre> por algún motivo
<Busindre> puedes probar a cambiar alguna opción de la BIOS
<Busindre> sobre todo tema de corriente
<ivedci-live> es lo que hice... le puse el disco anterior o sea el que posee las particiones originales y arranca bien
<Busindre> apm / acpi
<Busindre> me refiero a instalar en ese mismo disco otro sistema
<Busindre> otro linux
<Busindre> windows o lo que sea
<ivedci-live> ok
<Busindre> y pruebas
<Busindre> si te pasa lo mismo
<ivedci-live> entonces te re=comento que
<Busindre> pues claramente tienes que mirar en la bios alguna opción
<ivedci-live> cuando intente instalar wifislax no funciono
<Busindre> mira si tienes algo del tema de acpi y apm
<ivedci-live> o sea, la instalacion termino ok, pero no inicio
<Busindre> bien
<Busindre> entonces mira en la bios
<Busindre> porque no es un problema de grub
<ivedci-live> ok... intente cambiar de AHCI a IDE... y no paso nada tampoco.. asi que lo volvi como estaba
<ivedci-live> es la unica opcion que me da encuanto aldisco en la bios
<Busindre> puede que el disco tenga algún jumper puesto?
<ivedci-live> tengamos en cuenta que es un disco nuevo, de esos ultradelgado casi la mitad de los comunes para laptop
<ivedci-live> mmm no se lo miro
<Busindre> pues parece que tu laptop no es capaz de arrancar por ese disco
<Busindre> no sé qué tipo de disco nuevo es
<Busindre> un ssd?
<ivedci-live> lo he observado... y no hay ni jumper ni es SSD es un disquillo mecanico aunque muy delgado
<Busindre> no sé, yo conozco los dos tamaños normales XD
<ivedci-live> a ver... un disco laptop normal mide unos 9mm de alto... este mide algo menos sera de unos 6 o 7mm
<Busindre> no sé,.. pero vamos, los tamaños me parece que son algo estándar
<ivedci-live> ahora si el problema fuera de energ'ia mi amigo, entonces tampoco podria leer o escribir
<Busindre> no digo que sea un problema de energía
<ivedci-live> comenzare la instalaciones de este lubuntu 16 a ver que tal.. .
<ivedci-live> lo har[e en  la particion de wifislax asi no me cargo mi queridisimo Lubuntu14
<Busindre> si el disco es tan fino, será muy nuevo y debe ser sata3, tal vez por lo que sea tu Bios no puede arrancarlo
<ivedci-live> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Busindre> si has probado dos distros y te pasa lo mismo, yo no me esforzaría mucho más
<ivedci-live> y como es que lo lee y escribe... ohmygot
<Busindre> una cosa es la bios
<Busindre> y otra cosa linux
<ivedci-live> ah
<Busindre> el por qué no lo arranca no lo sé
<Busindre> sólo elucubro cosas
<Busindre> pero aparenta ser, por lo que dices, que tiene algún tipo de problema con la Bios
<ivedci-live> y no seria de extraniarse... pues salio de un laptop con w8 y uefiputoquelopario
<Busindre> prueba a actualizarla
<Busindre> no sé,.. no se me ocurren más cosas
<ivedci-live> actualizar el bios*(&^^%_)(_)mmmm no se da miedo
<ivedci-live> de todos modos mil gracias Busindre
<Busindre> tal vez tenga incluso algún tipo de protección,.. a saber,.. de esas que solo lo permiten a windows XD
<Busindre> de nada
<Busindre> si lo arreglas me comentas
<ivedci-live> jajaja tampoco seria de extra;arse
<Busindre> por eso
<Busindre> ahora es la moda, sacar hardware que da problemas
<ivedci-live> este lubuntu que no me dejo elegir espa;ol al arrancar ahora me volvio loco el teclado
<ivedci-live> le tuve que meter el comando live jajaja y arranco en ingles
<ivedci89> se me esta ocurriendo averiguar si tal vez, algun jumper lo pone en modo sata porque parece que tienes razon Busindre... el drama es el sata3
<Busindre> ivedci89: siempre te puedes comprar un disco normal XD
<ivedci89> Busindre:
<ivedci89> instale en un tercer pendrive... sdc
<ivedci89> arrancó de maravilla, aunque claro está que el grub está en el pendrive.. y sin pendrive, no hay grub no arranca nada.
<ivedci89> jajaja
<Busindre> bueno, puedes usarlo así
<Busindre> míralo desde el lado bueno
<ivedci89> es más seguridad!!!
<Busindre> quien no tenga ese usb, no arranca tu pc
<Busindre> claro
<Busindre> si te compras uno de esos mini, ni se notaría
<ivedci89> :-D
<ivedci89> bue... me voy y GRACIAS Busindre
<Busindre> de nada, pásalo bien
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-05
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Yo se que Ubuntu-Mate "no es de la familia" de Ubuntu... pero, por las dudas, pregunto.
<MarioMey> La computadora de mi ex tiene un Ubuntu-Mate 14.04 x64, se la actualicé la semana pasada (también le hice unos backups).
<MarioMey> Y, desde ese momento, hasta ahora, me pasó dos veces de bootear y que el mate-panel (lo que era el gnome-panel) se hace invisible, desaparece.
<MarioMey> Pero el proceso existe, lo puedo ver en ps -A.
<MarioMey> Acá hay un screenshot: http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=107422
<MarioMey> Para hacerlo reaparecer, tengo que matarlo. Entonces, vuelve bien.
<GridCube> Ubuntu Mate es una distribución oficial
<MarioMey> ¿Ah, sí?
<MarioMey> Pensé que no lo era.
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-06
<n-iCe> alguien vive?
<V99> we
<manuel> c.irc-hispano.org
<humb3rtoluna> Hola alguien utliza skype para linux
<humb3rtoluna> quisiera saber si tiene el mismo problema ya que no me dejar conectarme tampoco en android sucede el mismo error
<humb3rtoluna> alguien le sucede lo mismo
<humb3rtoluna> ya purgue y desinstale el programa lo descague desde la pagian nuevamente pensado que hay alguna actualización y el problema sigue siendo el mismo
<humb3rtoluna> solo quiero saber si alguien le esta pasando lo mismo y descartar problemas de la aplicación o mejor dicho quiza problemas de conexión
<Busindre> usa skype web
<Busindre> la versión para linux deja mucho que desear
<Busindre> también puedes borrar .Skype del home
<Busindre> a ver qué pasa
<Busindre> me retiro, suerte con eso, ciaoo
<sirix> humb3rtoluna: skype va perfecto en linux
<sirix> humb3rtoluna: si usas ubuntu o algun otro distro basado en debian, es facil de instalar, solo sigue las instrucciones
<humb3rtoluna> sirix: es correcto va perfecto hasta el dia de ayer
<humb3rtoluna> sirix: al día de hoy tengo problemas al iniciar sesion tanto en linux como en android
<humb3rtoluna> Busindrre: gracias estoy por el momento en web
<humb3rtoluna> sirix: eso es lo que se me hace raro ya actulice kill app y borre la cache y continua arrojando el mismo error
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-07
<dugui> hola a todos
<dugui> hay alguien?
<ubuntu-mate> hola a todos, soy nuevo en el IRC
<Busindre> buenas
<ubuntu-mate> como estas?, estoy recien en esto con ubuntu
<Busindre> seguro que te gusta
<Busindre> todo bien gracias, voy a ver una peli ahora, me retiro un rato
<ubuntu-mate> que bien de donde eres?
<Busindre> vivo en alemania, luego si eso comentamos
<Busindre> :)
<ubuntu-mate> que software me recomiendas para el irc en ubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> hola a todos
<ubuntu-mate> hola????
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-08
<lucas__> hola
<juanes> alguien sabe si hay algun canal en español para linux-mint
<juanes> ?
<javier_> Hola, alquien me puede ayudar para des instalr mongo db?
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<javier_> con sudo apt get install mongodb-org
<mimecar> puedes eliminar los archivos con apt-get remove
<javier_> voy a darle
<javier_> me sale que no se puede puede bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<javier_> quizas hay  haya algun otro proceso utilizandolo
<javier_> ???
<mimecar> lo has hecho con sudo?
<javier_> si
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> y mira la aplicación que lo tiene cogido
<n-iCe> hi
<mimecar> jau
<n-iCe> cómo estás
<n-iCe> haz usado un ssd mimecar ?
<n-iCe> has*
<mimecar> sí
<n-iCe> Lo usas actualmente? hiciste configuraciones especiales con linux
<mimecar> no, dejar espacio libre e instalar Ubuntu
<n-iCe> Ok, no moviste home ni var ni nada a un hd sata?
<n-iCe> ni lo de noatime trim y esas cosas?
<mimecar> en un portátil es algo complicado hacer eso
<n-iCe> por qué?
<mimecar> no lleva disco tradicional
<n-iCe> Yo tengo los dos en mi lap, por eso andaba pensando cuál sería la mejor instalación,
<n-iCe> Pero yo creo todo en el ssd no?
<mimecar> usar un portátil y tener que llevar un disco externo no es práctico
<n-iCe> no es externo
<n-iCe> trae el disco sata dentro y el ssd dentro
<n-iCe> solo no tiene para CD
<mimecar> no todos los discos tienen esa opción
<n-iCe> ?
<mimecar> el disco SSD no lleva simpre un disco SATA dentro
<n-iCe> jaja no entiendes
 * Acacio hola
<n-iCe> hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noite mañana mas
<Nathan15> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-09
<onio> anonymous
<onio> Hola
<GridCube> hi
<onio> hola
<GridCube> hi
<peruano> hola amigos o/
<peruano> me tengo que comprar otra laptop esta esta lenteja
<peruano> que laptop me recomiendan comprarme
<peruano> amigos o/
<peruano> como puedo saber si mi xubuntu tiene aceleracion graphica? estoy en una pentium 3
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Xubuntu has instalado?
<AquarisM10UE> Buenos dias
<mimecar> hola
<AquarisM10UE> tenia instalado un emulador de zx81 touch y se perdio en la ultima actualizacion, como puedo obtenerlo de nuevo?
<mimecar> ¿es una aplicación nativa o que se ejecuta en el contenedor?
<AquarisM10UE> nativa
<mimecar> qz81 ?
<mimecar> como zx81 no aparece nada en la tienda
<AquarisM10UE> si qz81
<AquarisM10UE> no me aparece en la tienda, estaba en la categoria de desarrollo.
<mimecar> en uApp Explorer aparece pero la última actualización es del 2014
<mimecar> es posible que la versión del framework que usa la aplicación esté desactivada
<mimecar> parece que me lo confirman
<AquarisM10UE> con la OTA 11 me funcionaba
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> pero hay versiones del framework que dejan de tener soporte
<mimecar> y los programadores deben actualizar a uno más reciente
<mimecar> ponte en contacto con el programador para que actualice la versión del framework
<mimecar> otra opción es descargar el código fuente, compilarlo en el ordenador y generar un paquete .click
<hesiodos> hola
<hesiodos> alguien sabe si existe un canal de linux en español?
<hesiodos> quiero decir de linux-mint
<mimecar> hesiodos, https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=217583
<hesiodos> alguien que este usando linux-mint 18?
<mimecar> hesiodos, te he puesto un enlace que explica como entrar en el canal de linux-mint en español
<mimecar> están en otra red
<hesiodos> en cual
<mimecar> lee  el enlace y lo verás
<hesiodos> gracias
<peruano> hola mimecar tengo la ultima version 16 algo
<mimecar> xglinfo te dirá si está activada
<mimecar> también puedes usar un  juego que use 3D para ver si va fluido
<sirix> buenas noches
<mimecar> hola sirix
<sirix> mimecar: hey que tal, como te ha ido el finde
<mimecar> bien, un poco corto
<mimecar> pero siempre pasa lo mismo
<sirix> sii
<TuHelpDesk> :)
<TuHelpDesk> hola
<ldDarkVz> hola
<sirix> ldDarkVz: que tal
<ldDarkVz> bien gracias y vos
<sirix> ldDarkVz: bien
<ldDarkVz> ok que edad tienes?
<n-iCe> haha
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-02
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras es dificil caminar
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-03
 * fenixir_ ola
 * fenixir_ cuidense , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine elc amino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<ceibal> maia florencia pereira moraes
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-04
<lapold> hola gente!
<lapold> alguien me puede echar una mano con una instalación de lubuntu en un viejo portátil?
<MrTulias> Hola. ¿Has probado una sesión live para ver si funciona?
<lapold> no, porque tengo muy pocos recursos
<lapold> para iniciar sesión live
<lapold> lo que hago es instalar la versión mini de ubuntu (sin entorno gráfico) y después instalarle el metapaquete lubuntu-desktop
<lapold> es lo que recomienda la documentación oficial de lubuntu para sistemas de bajos recursos
<MrTulias> ¿Y qué errores te da? Posiblemente yo sea de poca ayuda, pero cuantos más datos aportes acerca de lo que has hecho y qué falla mejor te podrá ayudar quien sepa
<lapold> no me da ningún error
<lapold> la instalación es 100% correcta
<lapold> pero cuando reinicio no funciona la gráfica
<lapold> parece que el problema está ahí
<lapold> lo explico en el foro: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/192994
<MrTulias> no estoy seguro, pero creo que con 512 mb de ram debería funcionar una sesión live, en la página es lo que pone como requisito mínimo
<MrTulias> http://lubuntu.net/
<lapold> quizá lo intente, aunque tengo problemas para que este portátil cargue un sistema completo desde cdrom
<lapold> por eso me van bien las versiones mini, que ocupan muy poquito y el resto tira de internet mediante conexión por cable
<MrTulias> ya siento no ser de más ayuda
<lapold> no pasa nada
<lapold> gracias igualmente
<lapold> intentaré lo del modo live, anque no sé si funcionará
<lapold> :-)
<MrTulias> suerte :)
 * fenixir cuidense, pasen linda noche y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-05
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine  el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-06
<andres_> hola
<andres_> alguien de Venezuela
<odbk> HOla
<odbk> Alguien me puede echar un cable con libinit-gesture. Parece que todo lo he hecho correctamente pero no funciona. También probé touchegg y nada
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-07
<AlexLikeRock_> que ondas
<AlexLikeRock_> Canal de Soporte-info de DEVUAN en español http://t.me/DevuanMX y http://devuan-mx.org/ nuestra pagina NO OFICIAL EN ESPAÑOL . estan cordialmente invitados :-)
 * fenixir__ pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos :-)
<root1> hola sh: parse_git_branch: command not found
<root1> alguien conectado
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-08
<uruks> hola gente estoy buscando alguna distribucion arm para bootear un samsung smartphone desde una microsd alguien me puede ayudar?
<root1> hey
<root1> alguien conectado
<MrTulias> 27
<fenixir_> root1,  siempre hay alguien
<fenixir_> la cuestion es que andan en otrras cosas
<uruk7> necesito saber como puedo rootear un smartphone desde ubuntu algunas pistas?
<fenixir_> uruk7,  depende del celular que sea hay diferentes aplicaciones tanto para un SO como para otros
<uruk7> es un samsung prime core sm core prime g361f
<jeremies> hola si tu ubuntu se cierra mientras se estan instalando las actualizaciones pasa algo?
<MrTulias> puede pasar
<MrTulias> se puede quedar alguna configuración a medias, según lo que esté haciendo en ese momento
<MrTulias> creo, vaya
<jeremies> y si las actualizaciones son automaticas entonces el sistema se recupera solo sin decir nada al usuario?
<MrTulias> supongo que si alguna actualización se quedó sin hacer y no te da problemas al arrancar te marcará esas actualizaciones como pendientes
<MrTulias> y si te da problemas al arrancar, arrancas con el anterior a la actualización
<ODBK> hola
<jeremies> pero puede ser que tengas un error i que no te enteres que algo no funciona bien?
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noite , sean felicies y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a ocuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-03
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo un repositorio con bashrc, bash_aliases, vimrc, y otros ficheros  de configuracion
<anikras> me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para instalarlos en varias maquinas de una forma mas automatizada
<anikras> y que cada persona de un equipo, pueda crear una rama y subir los cambios de sus ficheros en el mismo repositorio
<GridCube> anikras: establece un git?
<anikras> si quiero tener mis archivos sincronizados .bashr, bash-aliases, etc .... ¿Debo de inicializar el repositorio en el home del usuario ?
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> sinceramente me asusta la idea de permitir a mis usuarios alterar el .bashrc de todos los demas
<GridCube> pero creo que es la idea detras de git en cualquier caso
<anikras> la idea es que no pueden subir los cambios a mi repositorio
<anikras> sino que se añaden un repositorio remote (el de cada usuario) y se añade cada uno sus ficheros personales
<GridCube> ni idea
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-07
<BoF> alguien por aca despierto
<BoF> root@bbfe909623c8:/# mysql -uroot -e 'CREATE USER  "ricardo"@"%" IDENTIFIED BY "ricardo123ricardo";'
<BoF> ERROR 1396 (HY000) at line 1: Operation CREATE USER failed for 'ricardo'@'%'
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-30
<Kumool> nunca e usado vpn
<Kumool> haber si googleando encuentro algo
<Kumool> espera una interfaz?
<Kumool> osea, eth0?
<Yaris> es un router openwrt
<Kumool> la veo dificil
<Kumool> pregunta en ingles
<Kumool> yo me tengo que acostar, asi que... sorry! buena suerte!
<Yaris> gracias, igualmente
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-01
<danes> buenas, alguien aqui sabe donde se encuentra la direccion de un dispositivo usb. Me explico: en kernels anteriores, uno podia encontrar un dispositivo usb en /proc/bus/usb/001/002 . En las nuevas versiones de ubuntu, donde se encuentra ahora?
<acacio> ola
<acacio> 👀
<acacio> chao buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-02
<GridCube> hi
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Tengo instalando Ubuntu 13.04 como servidor
<Harpagornis> Quiero instalar nodejs, npm y angular
<Harpagornis> Pero me dice que necesito actualizar gcc
<Harpagornis> Alguien sabría decirme, si para 13.04, puedo instalar versiones superiores a la 4.7 de gcc
<GridCube> no creo 13.04 tenga soporte
<GridCube> supongo que podes intentar instalarlo por tu cuenta
<GridCube> Harpagornis: podes bajarte el deb desde https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/devel/gcc-5 que es el release mas viejo con soporte y fijarte si podes cumplir las dependencias bajando todos los debs
<GridCube> ooo, podes actualizarte an un LTS
<Harpagornis> cuando decís que no tiene soporte, tambien quiere decir, que no se actualizan los repositorios, y por lo tanto no puede actualizar nuevas versiones de paquetes
<Harpagornis> ?
<Harpagornis> GridCube
<GridCube> exacto
<Harpagornis> para pasarte a lts, tienes que irte a unha nueva instalación no?xd
<GridCube> probablemente
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-04
<GridCube> hi
<weonrandom> woooolas
